# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Zagreb/Bandić/smanjivanja subvencija - IDEMO U PROSVJED!

## anatom

zna li tko malo vise o ovome:

http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/bandic...-clanak-216457

----------


## anatom

ok.sada su napisali malo vise informacija, najdrasticnije su smanjene naknade koje grad daje za novorođenu dijecu.

----------


## MarijaP

Nisam sve čitala, ali ni prije ni sad ne vidim razlog da se toliko dijeli. Zašto bi penzići i nezaposleni imali besplatan prijevoz?!

A to da bi pola poglavarstva trebalo dobiti otkaz jer ih je zaposlenih kao da vode New York, a ne Zagrebić neću niti spominjati.

----------


## Mima

aha  :Shock:  

Besplatni smještaj djece u jaslicama i vrtiću imat će obitelji čija su mjesečna primanja po članu manja od 1700 kuna. Ostali će plaćati dio troškova ovisno o visini primanja po članu obitelji a iznosi koje se plaćaju kreću se od 200 kuna do pune cijene od 2000 kuna (obitelji koje imaju prihod većo od 7000 kuna po članu obitelji).

----------


## MarijaP

Pa cijena od 200 kn je stvarno bila smiješna. A puna cijena za nekog tko zarađuje 21000 kn (tata + mama + dijete x 7000 kn) i treba biti.

Ali opet se ništa neće dobiti jer je počeo cvasti rad na crno.

----------


## Mima

Ma da, jasno, prijavljeni su na plaće koje stvarno i zarađuju, pune proračun jer plaćaju najveći prirez, a sad nek i vrtić plaćaju 2.000 kuna - stvarno sjajno. Imaju li možda stambeni kredit i koliko im realno ostaje od tih plaća - to ih nitko neće pitati.

----------


## Nivi

> Ma da, jasno, prijavljeni su na plaće koje stvarno i zarađuju, pune proračun jer plaćaju najveći prirez, a sad nek i vrtić plaćaju 2.000 kuna - stvarno sjajno. Imaju li možda stambeni kredit i koliko im realno ostaje od tih plaća - to ih nitko neće pitati.


x

----------


## rosa

> Ali opet se ništa neće dobiti jer je počeo cvasti rad na crno.


x

----------


## ivarica

tu cete naci tablicu, cijene vrtica ce se za mnoge znacajno povecati

http://www1.zagreb.hr/sjednice_skups...ET=%22_top%22#

STATUS DJETETA S PRAVOM NA OLAKŠICU MJESEČNI IZNOS SUDJELOVANJA RODITELJA U CIJENI REDOVITOG PROGRAMA 10-SATNI POLUDNEVNI *1.* prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu   zajedničkog kućanstva (ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1. – 31.12.2010.) od 5.001,00   do 7.000,00 kn
1.200,00 kn 780,00 kn *2.* prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu   zajedničkog kućanstva (ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1. – 31.12.2010.) od 4.001,00   do 5.000,00 kn
1.000,00 kn 650,00 kn *3.* prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu   zajedničkog kućanstva (ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1. – 31.12.2010.) od 3.001,00   do 4.000,00 kn
800,00 kn 520,00 kn *4.* prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog   kućanstva (ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1. – 31.12.2010.) od 2.501,00 do 3.000,00   kn
600,00 kn 390,00 kn *5.* prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu   zajedničkog kućanstva (ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1. – 31.12.2010.) od 2.001,00   do 2.500,00 kn
400,00 kn 260,00 kn *6.* prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu   zajedničkog kućanstva (ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1. – 31.12.2010.) od 1.701,00   do 2.000,00 kn
200,00 kn 130,00 kn *7.* prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu   zajedničkog kućanstva (ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1. – 31.12.2010.) do 1.700,00   kn
besplatno Besplatno *8.* drugo dijete iste   obitelji u redovitom programu
50% iznosa određenog po prihodovnom cenzusu 50% iznosa određenog po prihodovnom cenzusu *9.* dijete samohranog   roditelja
50% iznosa određenog po prihodovnom cenzusu 50% iznosa određenog po prihodovnom cenzusu *10.* treće i svako   daljnje dijete iste obitelji u redovitom programu bez obzira na prihodovni   cenzus
besplatno Besplatno *11.* dijete invalida   Domovinskog rata (invalidnost 100% i 90%)

besplatno Besplatno *12.* dijete invalida   Domovinskog rata (invalidnost 80%  do   60%)

200,00 kn 130,00 kn *13.* dijete invalida   Domovinskog rata (invalidnost 50%  i   manje)

400,00 kn 260,00 kn *14.* dijete iz   obitelji s troje i više malodobne djece

200,00 kn 130,00 kn *15.* drugo dijete u   redovitom programu iz obitelji s troje i više malodobne djece
besplatno Besplatno *16.* dijete za koje se   koristi doplatak za djecu

besplatno Besplatno *17.* dijete čija   obitelj koristi stalnu novčanu pomoć u sustavu socijalne skrbi
besplatno Besplatno

----------


## klaudija

Sigurno im više ostaje nego 4-članoj obitelji koja ima primanja od max 8000 kn, a od toga 3500 ode na stanarinu i režije.. A nitko ih ne pita imaju li možda još i kredit..

----------


## klaudija

Svejedno, mislim da su ipak malo pretjerali s cijenama..

----------


## krumpiric

zar je ZARADITI veću plaću nešto vrijedno prezira?
I zar je pravedno da se za istu stvar plaća različito?

----------


## Mima

> Sigurno im više ostaje nego 4-članoj obitelji koja ima primanja od max 8000 kn, a od toga 3500 ode na stanarinu i režije.. A nitko ih ne pita imaju li možda još i kredit..


Pa sigurno plate i malo više prireza iz kojeg se sve to financira

----------


## krumpiric

i zar ćemo stvarno, mjesto na Diname, Arene, Fontane, zahode i prilaze Varšavskoj-skakati jedni na druge?

----------


## krumpiric

> Pa sigurno plate i malo više prireza iz kojeg se sve to financira


I poreza.

----------


## ana.m

Ivarica ja ovo kaj si ti tu navela ne kužim...
Koliko ću ha nagodinu plaćati vrtić za Ivu i Jaslic za Elu? Janko kreće u školu...

----------


## klaudija

Ne nije vrijedno prezira, niti je to itko rekao, ali kao što se oni koji imaju veće plaće žale na raznorazne stvari, smijem valjda i ja imati komentar.. mnogo toga u ovoj zemlji nije pravedno, mogla bih o tome pisati satima..

----------


## Mima

ana, zbroji svoju i muževu plaću, podijeli na pet pa vidi koliki vam je prihod po članu obitelji i prema tome izračunaj

----------


## ana.m

I da...ako smo mi ove godine dobili rješenje za 66000kn, prva nam je rata isplaćena, dali će nam i dalje isplaćivati isto ili se i nama to mjenja?

----------


## klaudija

Da, malo više.. pa neka ide sve na grbaču onih koji preživljavaju..

----------


## ivarica

> Ivarica ja ovo kaj si ti tu navela ne kužim...
> Koliko ću ha nagodinu plaćati vrtić za Ivu i Jaslic za Elu? Janko kreće u školu...



ne kuzim ni ja skroz
buduci imas troje malodobne djece (jel to isto sto i maloljetne) po meni za jedno placas 200, a za drugo nista

----------


## krumpiric

pa neki ljudi s razlogom imaju veću plaću. Ne svi. Možda ni ja ni Mima ni nitko od nas. Ali s razlogom neki ljudi imaju.
ana, a koliki su vam obiteljski prihodi
ako su npr. 10000kn, 10000/5=2000kn, spadaš u kategoriju 2000-2500 i plaćaš kao i dosad-400kn+200kn.

----------


## spajalica

> Ivarica ja ovo kaj si ti tu navela ne kužim...
> Koliko ću ha nagodinu plaćati vrtić za Ivu i Jaslic za Elu? Janko kreće u školu...


klikni na ivaricin link i odi na predskolsko obrazovanje, tamo imas tablicu.
prvi iznos je za cijelodnevni boravak, a drugi za poludnevni.

----------


## Mima

Hm postoji li poludnevni boravak? Odmah ćemo se u to upisati.

----------


## krumpiric

ivka, mislim da joj se računaju samo ovi u programu, kao i dosad.

----------


## Mima

> Da, malo više.. pa neka ide sve na grbaču onih koji preživljavaju..


Ma bez brige, udarit će na nas, bogate kulake sa golemim plaćama.

----------


## spajalica

pogledala sam cijene i sve je objasnjeno na str 16 i 17

----------


## krumpiric

ne brigajte vas dvije, obje ćete nagrabusit, da ne budem prosta. :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

> ivka, mislim da joj se računaju samo ovi u programu, kao i dosad.


da tako je pise djete u programu, dakle ana ce imati dvoje djece u predskolskom programu, a janko je u skolskom.

----------


## klaudija

Ma hvala Bogu da imate velike plaće, sigurno ih i zaslužujete.. ali bome nismo ni mi koji imamo manju plaću nego zaslužujemo, za to krivi, ali to je valjda drugi par čarapa..

I nitko se ne žali što će naknade za djecu biti iste i za one s većim primanjima i za one s manjim primanjima.. Nije isto živjeti od 5000kn i opremiti novoređenče, ili živjeti od 15000 kn..

----------


## krumpiric

zaista nema potrebe za svađom, ali mima je napomenula da ima kredit-vjerojatno stambeni. Dakle, vrlo vjerojatno ne živi od svoje plaće nego dijela iste.

Imovinski cenzus i ovaj vezan samo na plaće-nije ista stvar  :Smile: 

Nemaju svi ljudi iste prihode, ali ni iste fiksne rashode (nasljedstvo, automobil donešen u zajednicu, maminu karticu, pomoć u opremanju djece, hranu domaću-to mi imamo npr., svašta, djecu kojima treba štajaznam-kupovanje skupih pomagala koje država ne da?!..)

Ne može se moralno i apsolutno odrediti koliko ko ima i koliko kome treba samo s izlistom plaće.

----------


## dorotea24

> zar je ZARADITI veću plaću nešto vrijedno prezira?
> I zar je pravedno da se za istu stvar plaća različito?


ako grad više ne može subvencionirati u toj mjeri vrtiće ona je svakako bolje da se teret rasporedi po primanjima nego da recimo 600 kn plaća i onaj kojemu su ukupna primanja po članu obitelji manja od 1700kn i onaj od npr. 6000kn kao što je to kod nas slučaj.
no u svakom slučaju drastični rez i udar na džepove. prenaglo i predrastično u svakom pogledu. mogli su to nekako najaviti ranije ili barem postepeno povisivati.

----------


## ivarica

> da tako je pise djete u programu, dakle ana ce imati dvoje djece u predskolskom programu, a janko je u skolskom.



ali, po stavkama 14 i 15 iz tablice, ako ima troje djece, placa 200 kuna za njih (tocka 14), a ako ima od troje dvoje u programu, za drugo je besplatno

----------


## krumpiric

nisam bez veze napisala post iznad. :Smile: 

edit.ivka uletila.

----------


## spajalica

ovo je prijedlog, kad je izglasavanje proracuna?
od kad ce vrijediti nove cjiene, da li neko zna?

----------


## dorotea24

da se nadovežem na svoj post, treba provjeriti hoće li se mijenjati i pravila plaćanja ukoliko je dijete bolesno i odsutno iz vrtića. nama su prilikom zadnjeg poskupljenja obećali povoljnija pravila po nas no dobili smo frišku figu.

----------


## klaudija

> zaista nema potrebe za svađom, ali mima je napomenula da ima kredit-vjerojatno stambeni. Dakle, vrlo vjerojatno ne živi od svoje plaće nego dijela iste.
> 
> Imovinski cenzus i ovaj vezan samo na plaće-nije ista stvar 
> 
> Nemaju svi ljudi iste prihode, ali ni iste fiksne rashode (nasljedstvo, automobil donešen u zajednicu, maminu karticu, pomoć u opremanju djece, hranu domaću-to mi imamo npr., svašta, djecu kojima treba štajaznam-kupovanje skupih pomagala koje država ne da?!..)
> 
> Ne može se moralno i apsolutno odrediti koliko ko ima i koliko kome treba samo s izlistom plaće.


Možda ostavljam dojam da se želim svađati, a to zaista ne želim, u takve se rasprave ne uključujem.. Zapravo sam željela reći ovo što je Dorotea24 bolje napisala.. pravednije je da se rasporedi po primanjima ..

a što se kredita tiče, imam ga i ja, ali ne stambeni pa se to valjda ne računa  :Grin: 

A nagrabusit ćemo, ako već nismo, svi skupa..

----------


## spajalica

> ali, po stavkama 14 i 15 iz tablice, ako ima troje djece, placa 200 kuna za njih (tocka 14), a ako ima od troje dvoje u programu, za drugo je besplatno


dakle ako imas primanja i iznad 7000 kn po clanu obitelji i mas troje djece za dvoje placas 200 kn. 
sad moram priznati da na to mogu reci samo  :Undecided:  
dakle neko ce nastradati u placanju a neko dobiti. i eto ti opet prilike da se objasni kako su pazili na sve.
ovo nije usmjereno sad na obitelj s troje djece. ni na nikoga posebno niti mi je namjera svadjati se.

sad zurim po svoje dvoje u vrtic, ali poslije pogledam malo detaljnije.

----------


## ana.m

Ispada ovo pod broj 6, ali ja ne kužim koliko ćemo mi sada onda plaćati vrtić...Ako mi netko plavoj može pokazati...

----------


## ana.m

P po ovome mi dobijemo...

----------


## Danka_

Jedan od problema lezi u tome sto ce se gledati prosjek primanja po clanu obitelji onako kako pise na papiru. Sto ce reci, opet ce se provuci oni koji ne placaju poreze i prireze u iznosu u kojem bi trebali (jer dio place dobivaju na crno). 

Nije dobro.

----------


## klaudija

> Jedan od problema lezi u tome sto ce se gledati prosjek primanja po clanu obitelji onako kako pise na papiru. Sto ce reci, opet ce se provuci oni koji ne placaju poreze i prireze u iznosu u kojem bi trebali (jer dio place dobivaju na crno). 
> 
> Nije dobro.


Misliš da oni to sami biraju?

----------


## dorotea24

> Jedan od problema lezi u tome sto ce se gledati prosjek primanja po clanu obitelji onako kako pise na papiru. Sto ce reci, opet ce se provuci oni koji ne placaju poreze i prireze u iznosu u kojem bi trebali (jer dio place dobivaju na crno). 
> 
> Nije dobro.


dugoročno gledano za njih opet nije dobro to što su prijavljeni na minimalac, ali evo tu će im se iskompenzirati ta nepravda. ma ustvri toliko je nepravde po radnika u ovoj državi da je to zapravo prejadno. da se stvore nekakvi uvijeti za "pravdu" morale bi se prvo počistiti sve nepravilnosti i kršenja zakona.

----------


## ivarica

> ovo je prijedlog, kad je izglasavanje proracuna?
> od kad ce vrijediti nove cjiene, da li neko zna?


sjednica je 30. studenoga, a prema ovom prijedlogu cijene vrijede od 1. sijecnja

----------


## Danka_

> Misliš da oni to sami biraju?


Kakve veze to ima? Da, istina je, puno ljudi nema izbora jer im je poslodavac tako odredio - nisam nikoga prozvala, iako poznajem i one koji imaju izbora. Ovakav pravilnik o placanju vrtica stimulira neplacanje poreza, u tome je stvar. Rjesenje nije pravedno - da oni koji su vec prije dali vise od svog zaradjenog novca (preko prireza), opet moraju davati vise. Tesko da itko moze reci da je to u redu.

Inace, nisam protiv toga da oni koji stvarno imaju manje i placaju manje, naravno. Ovakav prijedlog to ne nudi u stvarnosti  :Wink:

----------


## magriz

> Misliš da oni to sami biraju?


možda ne, a možda i da

meni se čini da ću dijete ispisati iz vrtića i poslati baki 170km daleko

----------


## Danka_

> dugoročno gledano za njih opet nije dobro to što su prijavljeni na minimalac, ali evo tu će im se iskompenzirati ta nepravda. ma ustvri toliko je nepravde po radnika u ovoj državi da je to zapravo prejadno. da se stvore nekakvi uvijeti za "pravdu" morale bi se prvo počistiti sve nepravilnosti i kršenja zakona.


Mislis na mirovine? Nije tako jednostavno. 

Osobno, radije bih da imam mogucnost sama upravljati novcem koji je od moje bruto place uplacen u mirovinski fond.

----------


## klaudija

Vjeruj mi, vrlo rado bih plaćala i veći porez i veći prirez, a bome i veću cijenu vrtića.. ali eto, nismo te sreće..

Kako ono Bandić kaže: neka institucije rade svoj posao..

----------


## acqua

> zar je ZARADITI veću plaću nešto vrijedno prezira?
> I zar je pravedno da se za istu stvar plaća različito?


slažem se

----------


## Danka_

Ali ne rade, u tome i jest stvar.

----------


## klaudija

> Mislis na mirovine? Nije tako jednostavno. 
> 
> Osobno, radije bih da imam mogucnost sama upravljati novcem koji je od moje bruto place uplacen u mirovinski fond.


Tu se slažemo.. fućka mi se iskreno kakva će mi biti mirovina ako sada ne mogu normalno živjeti.. i ja bi svoje novce u svojim rukama, a ne da mi fondovi njima upravljaju..

----------


## Stijena

a što je s onima koji rade na crno i samim time zarađuju puno više od prosjeka, pa državi, a i gradu ne plaćaju ni poreze ni doprinose, a sad neće više ni vrtić????
ovime mogu profitirati samo privatni vrtići i nitko drugi, a i sivi i crni sektor

----------


## anatom

dali to dobro vidim da ce dijete za koje se koristi doplatak ici besplatno?i dali je sada zapravo izjednacena cijena jaslica i vrtica?

----------


## Freja

> a što je s onima koji rade na crno i samim time zarađuju puno više od prosjeka, pa državi, a i gradu ne plaćaju ni poreze ni doprinose, a sad neće više ni vrtić????
> ovime mogu profitirati samo privatni vrtići i nitko drugi, a i sivi i crni sektor


Upravo tako. Na kraju će punu ili ove više cijene vrtića plaćati tek neznatni broj onih koji su prijavljeni na puni iznos plaće. Velik će broj biti u nekoj od povlaštenih kategorija, a mnogo će ih se provući kroz rupe u zakonu - neprijavljeni, neprijavljeni na puni iznos, slobodna zanimanja i honorarci, vlasnici tvrtki koji sebe prijavljuju na minimalac i tko zna tko sve još. Uglavnom, prijedlog je katastrofa iako se slažem da je 200 kn premalo.

Vani se to radi drugačije (svi plate sve, pa ima se vrati po poreznoj prijavi ovisno o tome koliko zarađuju i koliko su poreza platili), no preduvjet je i za to da nema rada na crno, što je kod nas više pravilo nego iznimka.

Tužno. Nadam se da barem ima šanse da to ne prođe, jer vodi društvo ravno u novi val mita i korupcije.

----------


## ivarica

> dali to dobro vidim da ce dijete za koje se koristi doplatak ici besplatno?i dali je sada zapravo izjednacena cijena jaslica i vrtica?


da
da


inace, osim ovih poskupljenja, uvode i placanje boravka 
dosad smo placali samo skolsku prehranu
sad ce roditelji placati boravak u iznosu od

STATUS   UČENIKA/CE  Mjesečni   iznos sudjelovanja roditelja u cijeni *1.* prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva ostvaren u   razdoblju 01.01.2010. do 31.12.2010. od 5.001,00 kn
400,00   kn *2.* prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva ostvaren u   razdoblju 01.01.2010. do 31.12.2010. od 3.501,00 do 5.000,00 kn
                      300,00 kn
*3.* prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva ostvaren u   razdoblju 01.01.2010. do 31.12.2010. od 2.501,00 do 3.500,00 kn
                      200,00 kn
*4.* prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva ostvaren u   razdoblju 01.01.2010. do 31.12.2010.od 1.701,00 do 2.500,00 kn
                      100,00 kn
*5.* prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva ostvaren u   razdoblju 01.01.2010. do 31.12.2010. do 1.700,00 kn

             besplatno

a povecava se i cijena sudjelovanja roditelja u programu skole u prirodi, pa ce sad biti 360 kuna

a ako ste mislile da je losim vijestima tu kraj, nije

jos nisam nasla odluku kojom se smanjuju, ali iz prijedloga proracuna vidim da se za 2011. godinu predvidja "samo" 50 milijuna kuna za onu gradsku potporu roditeljima novorodjencadi
ako znamo da je dosad bilo 72 milijuna kuna za to osigurano, jasno je da se radi o znacajnom smanjenju prava

----------


## anatom

da Ivarica.potpora za novorodenu dijecu se smanjuje sa 3600 na 1000 kn za prvo dijete, i tako za drugo (2000 kn)s time da sada treba prijava jednog roditelja u Zagrebu 10 godina a ne 5.

Ovo je po meni jedan veci rez.Uopce neznam sto bih rekla.Za vrtice se vec dugo šuška da će se ovako napraviti.Realno cijena je bila zbilja mala-ali neznam koliko je to sada pravedno.

----------


## ivano2

Suglasna sam da se plaća prema ekonomskoj snazi...ali kad to uvedu ne pada mi napamet više nositi maramice, salvete, čaše, papirnate ručnike, kreme za sunce,bojice, papire i inu opremu u vrtić...neka se taj novac onda i iskoristi za bolje uvjete rada vrtića...Znam da neće jer će grad jednostavno proporcionalno smanjiti doznake iz proračuna vrtićima i oni će i dalje raspolagati istom (nedovoljnom) količinom novca..ali eto liječim frustracije  :Cool:

----------


## ana.m

Ja to ništa ne kužim....Još uvijek.

----------


## anatom

ana.m-kaj ne kuziš?ne kužim kaj ne kužiš?

 :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

*ivarice* kaj znači ova prva cijena u tablici a kaj druga?

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m-kaj ne kuziš?ne kužim kaj ne kužiš?


PEvo ovo kaj upravo pitam Ivaricu...Buljim u to i sad da li od nervoze ili čega....

----------


## anatom

prva je (ako pricamo o vrticima) ta 10-satni program a druga za pola.

----------


## ana.m

Aaaaa, ajde hvala ti...Pa po ovome ispada da bi za obje cure plaćala po 200kn. A ako je tako, meni dobro. A ako sam opet nekaj krivo shvatila...Ma sama sam kriva. Nemam vremena čitati, samo sam preletila preko toga i nisam sve dobro ni polovila.

----------


## ivanche

Nama ovo paše  :Very Happy:

----------


## anatom

ana.m mislim, ali samo mislim da bi placala samo 200 kn

14. dijete iz obitelji s troje i više malodobne djece

200,00 kn
130,00 kn
15. drugo dijete u redovitom programu iz obitelji s troje i više malodobne djece
besplatno
Besplatno

----------


## Gost

Tak mi je svejedno i dok sam imala plaću 3200 kn i kredit od 1000kn plaćala sam vrtić 850 kn , i dok sam nezaposlena isto mi je i tko me šta pita , nitko , niti to ne tražim .Uvijek su se (bar oko mene ) bunili oni koji imaju !!

----------


## amel

*Moj stav (uvažen u kapitalizmu kakvom težimo): Ako plaćam više očekujem i bolju uslugu!*  Socijalno ugrožene kategorije su nešto drugo ali to što netko ima više često znači i da radi više-koliki su se ukotvili u državnoj/javnoj upravi i uživaju u 6 tjedana godišnjeg, pred svaki praznik rade do 12 sati-znači skraćeno, božićnice, uskrsnice, dar za djecu i da ne nabrajam dalje i većina ni u snu ne bi to mijenjala za moj (možda bolje plaćeni posao) ali na kojem su ti prava zakonski minimum! Znam da nema pravde ali ovo je stvarno previše...

----------


## ivarica

molim vas da se javite za izjavu u jedan dnevni list sutra
moze i na pp, moze ovdje ko je zainteresiran(a)

----------


## anatom

ivarice-izjava u kojem smjeru?

----------


## klaudija

Ne, *amel*, ne znači da ako ima više , više i radi..  Ili možda ja živim u nekoj drugoj zemlji..  MM radi 300 sati mjesečno za 5000 kn (ako) (samo 3000 ide preko računa-nije on kriv), ja dobivam naknadu od 2100 kn za dijete sa oštečenjem zdravlja i dječji doplatak, a uz sve to plačamo podstanarstvo i kredit.. htjela bih što se financija tiče biti na vašem mjestu i kukati kako imam stambeni kredit.. 

Što je najgore, nikad ne kukam, jer ima i onih kojima je gore nego nama, ali me stvarno nekad smeta što se zaista bune uglavnom oni koji imaju pa eto da onda i ja olakšam dušu..

----------


## ivarica

> ivarice-izjava u kojem smjeru?


o tome kako ce ovo poskupljenje utjecati na vas kucni budzet, kako cete uopce pokriti placanje vrtica
(ako imate kredit, podstanari ste i sl sto ne ulazi u njihov obracun)

----------


## ana.m

Iskreno, ja bih se rado mjenjala s nekim čija je samo jedna plaća oko 10000, za parsto kuna veću ratu u vrtiću... :Undecided:

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m mislim, ali samo mislim da bi placala samo 200 kn
> 
> 14. dijete iz obitelji s troje i više malodobne djece
> 
> 200,00 kn
> 130,00 kn
> 15. drugo dijete u redovitom programu iz obitelji s troje i više malodobne djece
> besplatno
> Besplatno


Ovo je još bolje...

----------


## klaudija

> Iskreno, ja bih se rado mjenjala s nekim čija je samo jedna plaća oko 10000, za parsto kuna veću ratu u vrtiću...


Uh, i ja bih, da se ne moramo provlačit kroz ove rupe u zakonu.. već se osjećam kao miš  :Wink:

----------


## amel

> Ne, *amel*, ne znači da ako ima više , više i radi.. Ili možda ja živim u nekoj drugoj zemlji.. MM radi 300 sati mjesečno za 5000 kn (ako) (samo 3000 ide preko računa-nije on kriv), ja dobivam naknadu od 2100 kn za dijete sa oštečenjem zdravlja i dječji doplatak, a uz sve to plačamo podstanarstvo i kredit.. htjela bih što se financija tiče biti na vašem mjestu i kukati kako imam stambeni kredit.. 
> 
> Što je najgore, nikad ne kukam, jer ima i onih kojima je gore nego nama, ali me stvarno nekad smeta što se zaista bune uglavnom oni koji imaju pa eto da onda i ja olakšam dušu..


Krivo si me shvatila-ne kukam ja samo želim naglasiti onu narodsku "kolko para tolko muzike". Da povučem paralelu-idem npr. kod privatnog ginekologa i platim UZV 300 kn-ne čekam ni 10 min, dobijem sterilan šosić za jednokratnu uporabu, pola sata posvećenih samo meni i sl. Kod državnog ne čekam ništa ali naručujem se mjesecima prije, čekam i po 5 sati a o sterilnom šosiću za jednokratnu uporabu nema ni govora. I zato plaćam. E pa i u vrtiću ako plaćam više očekujem više za svoje dijete-ne zato što drugoj djeci želim manje.
Žao mi je svih što su potplaćeni na poslu i to je zaista velik problem u RH, ali još uvijek je većina i previše plaćena koliko radi-na žalost!

----------


## Stijena

> Upravo tako. Na kraju će punu ili ove više cijene vrtića plaćati tek neznatni broj onih koji su prijavljeni na puni iznos plaće. Velik će broj biti u nekoj od povlaštenih kategorija, a mnogo će ih se provući kroz rupe u zakonu - neprijavljeni, neprijavljeni na puni iznos, slobodna zanimanja i honorarci, vlasnici tvrtki koji sebe prijavljuju na minimalac i tko zna tko sve još. Uglavnom, prijedlog je katastrofa iako se slažem da je 200 kn premalo.
> 
> Vani se to radi drugačije (svi plate sve, pa ima se vrati po poreznoj prijavi ovisno o tome koliko zarađuju i koliko su poreza platili), no preduvjet je i za to da nema rada na crno, što je kod nas više pravilo nego iznimka.
> 
> Tužno. Nadam se da barem ima šanse da to ne prođe, jer vodi društvo ravno u novi val mita i korupcije.


Možemo se svi složiti oko toga da je sadašnja cijena manja u odnosu na druge gradove, no isto tako niti jedan drugi grad nema niti prirez 18%, a da ne govorimo o dodatnom donošenju svega i svačega - maramica, salveta, čaša, pribora za likovni, igračaka....no, isto tako ćemo se sigurno složiti i da u ovoj banani od države gdje je crno tržište rada u punom cvatu nije vrijeme za izigravanje nekakve socijalne pravde upravo zbog ovoga svega gore navedenog. može cijena biti veća, ali ovako je veća samo za one  koji imaju tu (ne)sreću da su prijavljeni na punu plaću. ko što rekoh, kao i za vrijeme onog famoznog kriznog poreza, tako i sad opet, to će samo rezultirati još većim crnilom i neprijavljivanjem punog iznosa plaće. i tko će onda na kraju uopće plaćati realnu cijenu?
po svemu sudeći svoje ću poslati u privatni vrtić gdje ću za te iste novce bar moći i tražiti neku uslugu, a ne da me za svako pitanje svi gledaju ko da imam posebne potrebe, a sasvim sigurno će mi djeca biti i zakinuta za dodatne aktivnosti koje im više neću moći dodatno plaćati. čime će pak to rezultirati, bolje da ni ne razmišljam.

----------


## mlukacin

Prosvjetlite me molim vas...
Što s roditeljima koji imaju obrt ali su i zaposleni u drugim firmama?
Pretpostavljam da će se u prosjek uzimati i dobit obrta ili...?

----------


## ivancica

Baš dobro. Mislim da će nam isplativije biti uzeti tetu čuvalicu da bude s manjim doma i da i stariji ne mora biti u boravku, koji je ruku na srce nužno zlo. Isto će me izaći.

Malo su previše usitnili cjenovne razrede. Razlika je drastična 200 ili 1000kn. Jer one koji imaju veliku plaću nitko ne pita koliko oni uistinu imaju nakraju kad plate kredit i ostale troškove. Nije isto imati stambeni kredit na 30 god. i neki potrošački za kauč i stolice na 5 god. Ni po iznosu, ni po dužini otplate. Puno ljudi s malim plaćama kuka kako im je teško, a dobili su stan/kuću od staraca, dobiju mjesečne zalihe mesa, voća i povrća od istih i sl. 

Ili ići na 3. dijete, pa plaćati najmanje ili ništa.  :Wink:

----------


## ivancica

> Prosvjetlite me molim vas...
> Što s roditeljima koji imaju obrt ali su i zaposleni u drugim firmama?
> Pretpostavljam da će se u prosjek uzimati i dobit obrta ili...?


Pa logično.

----------


## mlukacin

i da... ako je netko na porodiljnom kao i ja te sljedeće dvije god dobiva 1600 kn onda se ta svota uzima u prosjek?

----------


## Stijena

Mislim da ne bismo trebali zaboraviti da se već porez, prirez i doprinosi plaćaju prema iznosu plaće/zarade (što iz, što na plaću), dakle oni koji zarađuju više već samim time više i sudjeluju u javnim financijama koje i služe upravo za financiranje javnih potreba, pa i raznih subvencija. 
Nikako ne treba zaboraviti one koji nemaju novca za plaćanje, ali isto tako opteretiti za to nekog drugog koji je svoju višu obvezu već platio - toga nema nigdje...kao uostalom niti toliko prave, pa i kvazisocijale kao kod nas...u svakom slučaju potpuno promašeno!

----------


## ivancica

> Mislim da ne bismo trebali zaboraviti da se već porez, prirez i doprinosi plaćaju prema iznosu plaće/zarade (što iz, što na plaću), dakle oni koji zarađuju više već samim time više i sudjeluju u javnim financijama koje i služe upravo za financiranje javnih potreba, pa i raznih subvencija. 
> Nikako ne treba zaboraviti one koji nemaju novca za plaćanje, ali isto tako opteretiti za to nekog drugog koji je svoju višu obvezu već platio - toga nema nigdje...kao uostalom niti toliko prave, pa i kvazisocijale kao kod nas...u svakom slučaju potpuno promašeno!


Potpis.

----------


## klaudija

Strašno!!!

----------


## ivarica

> molim vas da se javite za izjavu u jedan dnevni list sutra
> moze i na pp, moze ovdje ko je zainteresiran(a)


podizem

----------


## Freja

> Mislim da ne bismo trebali zaboraviti da se već porez, prirez i doprinosi plaćaju prema iznosu plaće/zarade (što iz, što na plaću), dakle oni koji zarađuju više već samim time više i sudjeluju u javnim financijama koje i služe upravo za financiranje javnih potreba, pa i raznih subvencija. 
> Nikako ne treba zaboraviti one koji nemaju novca za plaćanje, ali isto tako opteretiti za to nekog drugog koji je svoju višu obvezu već platio - toga nema nigdje...kao uostalom niti toliko prave, pa i kvazisocijale kao kod nas...u svakom slučaju potpuno promašeno!


*X*
Ma da bih riječ više dodala. Kao i na gornji post.

A sve mi se čini da tu i neće biti neke "zarade", jer koliko jednoj skupini poskupljuje, toliko će s druge strane sada biti više onih koji ne plaćaju ni 200 kn po djetetu. Meni se čini da je ovo još jedno mazanje očiju pod krinkom socijalne pravde. S druge strane, porez na jahte se i dalje neće plaćati, kao ni na vikendice od par milijuna kuna. Katastrofa. 

I da se razumijemo, nije meni krivo što će neki sada plaćati manje. Meni je krivo što mi nemamo mehanizme da se ova odluka pravedno provede pa će nagrabusiti naivčine i nesposobnjakovići (jer se neće moći/znati snaći i pribaviti odgovarajuću potvrdu).

Da sam dovoljno hrabra, kad to krene, platila bih točno onoliko koliko će platiti roditelji dječaka iz naše grupe koji imaju vlastitu tvrtku i svaki voze svoj BMV itd. Garantiram da će se oni pojaviti s potvrdom o minimalnim primanjima!

----------


## Stijena

> *X*
> Ma da bih riječ više dodala. Kao i na gornji post.
> 
> A sve mi se čini da tu i neće biti neke "zarade", jer koliko jednoj skupini poskupljuje, toliko će s druge strane sada biti više onih koji ne plaćaju ni 200 kn po djetetu. Meni se čini da je ovo još jedno mazanje očiju pod krinkom socijalne pravde. S druge strane, porez na jahte se i dalje neće plaćati, kao ni na vikendice od par milijuna kuna. Katastrofa.


I ovo je isto točno, zapravo se uopće ne radi o namicanju novca, nego opterećivanju onih koji ih kao imaju iliti kupovanju socijalnog mira. A najveći će teret opet snositi oni između, kao i uvijek do sad. Dakle opet oni koji najviše imaju neće to niti osjetiti, kao niti platiti porez na jahtu, nego će to najviše osjetiti obitelji kojima platiti duplo, a takvih će budimo realni biti najviše, znači ispisati dijete s dodatne aktivnosti - jezika, sporta, glazbe...
ako je i to luksuz, onda stvarno ne znam za što mi to svi radimo

----------


## egemama

jos me u cijeloj prici zanima i koju neto placu ce oni uzimati u obzir, onu prije haraca ili onu nakon... jer taj harac, na koji su uredno placeni svi porezi i doprinosi, je ustvari nas neto. dakle bez obzira sto mi te novce nismo dobili, uci ce nam u prosjek i mnogi ce zbog njega uci u visi cenzus za placanje.

uskoro cemo mi, zaposleni i prijavljeni na puni iznos place, postati najugrozenija kategorija...

----------


## krumpiric

> Iskreno, ja bih se rado mjenjala s nekim čija je samo jedna plaća oko 10000, za parsto kuna veću ratu u vrtiću...


bili se mijenjala za 10satno radno vrijeme, odgovornost, 10g obrazovanja, putovanja po svijetu na edukacije i sve što ide jednog-npr. doktora?
o ispada da ljudi dobivaju 10000 kn jer im pada s neba.
pričamo o ljudima koji su se obrazovali, rade, taru se i zarađuju LEGALNO zbog toga. 
nije im palo s neba i vaši komentari nisu primjereni.

----------


## ivarica

> da Ivarica.potpora za novorodenu dijecu se smanjuje sa 3600 na 1000 kn za prvo dijete, i tako za drugo (2000 kn)s time da sada treba prijava jednog roditelja u Zagrebu 10 godina a ne 5.


anatom, gdje si to nasla?
ja u prijedlogu proracuna nalazim samo ovo



> Projekt/aktivnost 24. Novčana pomoć za novorođenčad
> Odlukom o novčanoj pomoći za opremu novorođenog djeteta (Službeni glasnik Grada Zagreba 08/09),
> uređuju se uvjeti i način ostvarivanja i korištenja prava na pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta,
> koju u okviru Programa pronatalitetne polititke Grada Zagreba. Temeljem gore navedene Odluke
> visina novčane pomoći iznosi: za prvo dijete roditelja podnositelja zahtjeva 3.600,00 kn koje će se
> isplatiti u jednakim godišnjim obrocima, tijekom 3 kalendarske godine; za drugo dijete roditelja
> podnositelja zahtjeva 7.200,00 kn koje će se isplatiti u jednakim godišnjim obrocima, tijekom 3
> kalendarske godine i za treće i svako daljnje dijete roditelja podnositelja zahtjeva 66.000,00 kn koje će
> se isplatiti u jednakim godišnjim obrocima, tijekom 6 kalendarskih godina.

----------


## anatom

ivarice-na linkanom clanku na pocetku topica.Istina to su novine -ali opet!

----------


## ivano2

> bili se mijenjala za 10satno radno vrijeme, odgovornost, 10g obrazovanja, putovanja po svijetu na edukacije i sve što ide jednog-npr. doktora?
> o ispada da ljudi dobivaju 10000 kn jer im pada s neba.
> pričamo o ljudima koji su se obrazovali, rade, taru se i zarađuju LEGALNO zbog toga. 
> nije im palo s neba i vaši komentari nisu primjereni.


X
ispada da se trebam sramiti zato što dobro zarađujem..plaćam poreze kako bi se ostvarila socijalna pravednost ...i to dobre poreze i doprinose...i da, trebalo bi gledati imovinski a ne dohodovni cenzus...kad već naglašavamo pravednost

----------


## Bubica

tko zna kako ce se sve ovo odraziti na cijenu privatnih vrtica? Mislim, i sada jaslice placam 1000 kn.

----------


## Mukica

ja se ne sekiram
pa naviknucemo se mi i na to
ko sto smo se naviklii na sva ostala sranja koja nam se serviraju stalno
ono zivciraju nas, nije fer, sve je shebano, nije pravedno, sve je u banani, al sto sad... zivimo i dalje, odemo na izbore, zaokruzimo... i uzivamo u svojoj gradjanskoj savjesti i svijesti sljedecih 4 ili 8 godina...

----------


## ivano2

> ja se ne sekiram
> pa naviknucemo se mi i na to
> ko sto smo se naviklii na sva ostala sranja koja nam se serviraju stalno
> ono zivciraju nas, nije fer, sve je shebano, nije pravedno, sve je u banani, al sto sad... zivimo i dalje, odemo na izbore, zaokruzimo... i uzivamo u svojoj gradjanskoj savjesti i svijesti sljedecih 4 ili 8 godina...


Ima i tu nešto..tipa današnjeg objašnjenja zastupnice Petir zašto je ministricama, zastupnicama i sutkinjama i dalje dob za mirovinu 55 godina...to je stvarno vrijeđanje inteligencije...

----------


## Teta Eta

Mislim da nije fer da se istu uslugu neki roditelji placaju 10 puta vise. Razlike da, ali ne tako velike. Osim toga, ovo je odluka koja (ako ce biti prihvacena) ca biti donijeta u roku mjesec dana. Roditelji to nikako nisu mogli ukalkulirati u svoj kucni budzet, a razlika je ipak, morate priznati, drasticna. Razmislite kako bi bilo da preko noci tako poskupi bilo sto drugo, svi bi se digli na noge! Stoga, nadam se da necete na ovom topicu pasti na foru "zavadi pa vladaj", jer, u tom smjeru je krenulo - a to nikako nije dobro.

----------


## Teta Eta

Ah, moram i na ovo gore odgovorit. Vrijedjaju nam inteligenciju svakodnevno raznim izjavama, ja ponekad ne vjerujem vlastitim usima, pa pogledam jos koje vijesti da se uvjerim kakvu glupost su mogli izvaliti.
Vodeca mi je kada je premijerka smanjila naknadu za nezaposlene pa je to objasnila jako dobrom stimulacijom za prekvalificiranje istih.

----------


## lukab

mi jos ne idemo u jaslice ali citam ovo i zbrajam nase kredite i ustvari su nasa primanja duplo manja nego sto je to na papiru... sto je u cijeni jaslica razlika od 800kn... mi te novce nemamo, ja fakat ne znam kaj cemo napravit...
i ako se uzima placa od 2010.g. - ja ju nisam imala... bila sam na komplikacijama i porodiljnom... dakle gleda se samo tatina placa?
ovo je grozno... protiv ovoga se treba pobunit jer mislim da postoji puno drugih mjesta gdje se moze i mora skresati a ne na djeci... jer budimo realni - sama djeca nece osjetiti da su za vecu cijenu dobili bolje uvjete - sve ce ostati isto osim stanja nasih bankovnih racuna... 
ja ustvari jesam za takav nekakav sistem ali tek kad se uvede reda u stvarna primanja ljudi i da se vodi racuna o pojedinim dodatnim rashodima kucanstava (krediti i slicno)
joj bas sam sad ljuta!

----------


## klaudija

Teta Eta, Pravo zboriš, vjerojatno je ovima gore to i cilj.. Svi smo u istom sosu, neki po pitanju vrtića, neki po nekim drugim pitanjima.. Razlike zaista jesu prevelike, s tim se slažem i sigurno nije lako odvojiti 2000 kn preko noći.. Nadam se da će se to ipak smanjiti i regulirati..

----------


## ana.m

I ja zarađujem LEGALNO! I moj muž zarađuje LEGALNO! Ne radimo na crno, sve što dobijemo na to smo prijavljeni.
Nikoga ne prozivam. 
Uopće ne kužim zašto si ti mene sada kvotala!
Želiš li reći da ja i moj muž ne radimo, nego se doma prenemažemo po kući i za to nam neko daje novce? 
Hoćeš reći da je meni palo s neba! Ja nisam uvrijedila nikog, a ti sada mene jesi!

----------


## ivarica

> tko zna kako ce se sve ovo odraziti na cijenu privatnih vrtica? Mislim, i sada jaslice placam 1000 kn.


ako citas proracun vidjet ces da grad predvidja nesto veca davanja i privatnim vrticima i privatnim skolama
pretpostavljam da ce ovi ipak iskoristiti situaciju na trzistu i poskupjeti

----------


## magriz

> ja se ne sekiram
> pa naviknucemo se mi i na to
> ko sto smo se naviklii na sva ostala sranja koja nam se serviraju stalno
> ono zivciraju nas, nije fer, sve je shebano, nije pravedno, sve je u banani, al sto sad... zivimo i dalje, odemo na izbore, zaokruzimo... i uzivamo u svojoj gradjanskoj savjesti i svijesti sljedecih 4 ili 8 godina...


pa zato nam i je tako 
jer se naviknemo
jer se ne sekiramo

umjesto da se narod pobuni i jednom konačno kaže NE! DOSTA!

----------


## ivarica

proracun se izglasava u utorak 30.11
jeste li za neku akciju tad ili dotad ili sve radite pa ne mozete  :Smile:

----------


## kovrčava

> pa zato nam i je tako 
> jer se naviknemo
> jer se ne sekiramo
> 
> umjesto da se narod pobuni i jednom konačno kaže NE! DOSTA!


potpisjem, mi smo čudna ''sorta '' ljudi,nacija koja ne progovara, nitko za ništa neće izaći na ulici, moramo se malo ugledati na zapadnjake, ili ćemo samo tonuti i ovako se buniti na forumima.

Možda je došlo vrijeme za revoluciju-hahaha

----------


## ivarica

ja sam majice za prosvjed vec smislila  :Smile:

----------


## anatom

za akciju.naravno.


a moram priznati da sam kada sam otvarala topic -znala da ce biti teskih prepucavanja.
Ljudi-fokusirajmo se na bitno.nemojmo se tu prepucavati tko koliko i kako.i otkud.to zbilja nema smisla.

----------


## magriz

> proracun se izglasava u utorak 30.11
> jeste li za neku akciju tad ili dotad ili sve radite pa ne mozete


ajde
reci što
ja sam definitivno za
vremena će se uvijek naći

----------


## krumpiric

anam, žao mi je što nisi shvatila moj post ispravno.

----------


## Tashunica

u 2,5 godine od kada nam je odobren stambeni kredit primanja su nam se smanjila za 2,5 tisuće kuna, što zbog smanjenja plaće, što zbog podivljalih švicaraca, naravno plus još iznos kredita. ovo će samo biti šlag na torti.

----------


## laumi

> proracun se izglasava u utorak 30.11
> jeste li za neku akciju tad ili dotad ili sve radite pa ne mozete


Ako se bude prosvjedovalo, ja dolazim!

----------


## Teta Eta

Ako je u centru izmedju 12 i 14h, mogu i ja.

----------


## lukab

ja sam na porodiljnom i slobodna ko pticica  :Smile:  
samo recite kad i gdje se treba pojaviti  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> trebamo neku/nekog od vas ko bi pricao za jedan dnevni list o poskupljenju vrtica, o tome kako ce utjecati na vas kucni budzet, kako cete uopce pokriti placanje vrtica
> (ako imate kredit, podstanari ste i sl sto ne ulazi u njihov obracun)


podizem, novinar ce me ujutro zvati, a meni curi baterija na laptopu

----------


## Teta Eta

Najbolji za intervju bi bio onaj kome je prihod ove godine bio velik, a iduce ce drasticno pasti (ako sam dobro shvatila, uzima se prosjek placa za ovu godinu), uz ono sto je vec nabrojano.

----------


## mfo

i ja sam za akciju  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

> Najbolji za intervju bi bio onaj kome je prihod ove godine bio velik, a iduce ce drasticno pasti (ako sam dobro shvatila, uzima se prosjek placa za ovu godinu), uz ono sto je vec nabrojano.



ne trazimo najbolje primjere, nego bilo kog, samo da se javi
a po meni bi najbolji bili roditelji koji nemaju u zg mogucnost baka servisa, imaju stambeni kredit ili su podstanari, i najvise dvoje djece

----------


## ivarica

s takvima bi se velik dio javnosti identificirao

----------


## anatom

ja bi se javila ali ne ulazim u tu kategoriju.mene povecanje cijene nece drasticno pogoditi ali suosjecam sa drugima.i definitivno smatram da nesto treba poduzeti.a isto tako smatram da cijena vrtica u Zagrebu zbilja nije realna.

----------


## Teta Eta

Ok.

----------


## ivarica

laptop mi se gasi, prijave primam smsom na rodin mob, dostupan na http://www.roda.hr/kontakt.php

----------


## ivarica

> a isto tako smatram da cijena vrtica u Zagrebu zbilja nije realna.


s ovim cemo se vjerojatno svi sloziti
ali sto je uopce realno u javnoj potrosnji grada zagreba?
ali, da se prvo skida na djeci :/
i na populacijskim mjerama za koje je najvaznije upravo to da roditelji imaju sigurnost da se nece ukidati tek tako

----------


## plashljivo_pile

a što točno podrazumijeva pojam kućanstvo u ovom slučaju? *tuka mode*

živim sa starcima, prihodi su mi neredoviti, a kad ih i ima cifra je presmiješna. za faks (državni, da ne bi bilo zabune) izdvajam cijelo bogatstvo tako da moji "svemirski" prihodi odlaze na takve troškove. mama ima na prvi pogled odličnu plaću, međutim kad se uzmu u obzir neki neizbježni i nepredviđeni troškovi, stanje računa joj nije ni blizu pozitivne nule niti kad plaća sjedne. i tako već mjesecima. i bit će još godinama.
tako da će me vrtić, ako računam prema prihodima svih nas koji živimo na istoj adresi, unatoč popustu od 50% jer sam poprilično samohrana, opet izaći skuplje nego do sad. 
postoji li način da se moji roditelji izuzmu iz te računice pošto nas oni ionako ničim nisu dužni uzdržavati (ja lijepa, pametna, zdrava i punoljetna ali bez sreće u traženju normalnog posla unatoč struci koja je navodno tražena)?

i hoće li nam onda smanjiti prirez? i poslati vino i bajaderu na kućna vrata?

----------


## anatom

da.to je tužno.

cudi me da se nitko ne dotice naknade za rodenje djetea koja je isto drasticno smanjena.pa to je razlika od 2600 kn.kako to nitko ne komentira?

----------


## Vivica

Ako stvarno prođe taj prijedlog, mi ćemo se morati ispisati iz vrtića  :Sad:  a praktički smo još na adaptaciji. Mene samo svako malo ova vlada podsjeća da sam bogataš. A da prevrnem džepove nemam 2000 za vrtić.

----------


## Mima

anatom valjda zato što je to nekakv 'poklon', jednokratni - pa bilo, ne bilo

vrtić je nužda, neophodan je, ljudi to moraju plaćati i to svaki mjesec

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ma da, jasno, prijavljeni su na plaće koje stvarno i zarađuju, pune proračun jer plaćaju najveći prirez, a sad nek i vrtić plaćaju 2.000 kuna - stvarno sjajno. Imaju li možda stambeni kredit i koliko im realno ostaje od tih plaća - to ih nitko neće pitati.


Ajmo sada postaviti realno pitanje.
A zasto bi grad Zagreb trebalo zanimati kako vi trosite svoj novac  :Confused: 
Kazes mnogi imaju kredite, pa jesu li ljudi kredite dizali i gradu novac dali?
Ako je netko digao kredit za stan pa ga mora otplacivati zasto bi grad trebao voditi brigu o tome?
Jesu li osobe koje ne otplacuju stambeni kredit nego placaju podstanarstvo manje vrijedni?

Kada ce ljudi shvatiti da kredite otplacuju SEBI, za SVOJ stan, SVOJ auto, to je njihov osobni dug u koji su svjesno usli, nitko ih nije gurao i puskom u banku tjerao da bi kredit digli.

I puna cijena vrtica u Zagrebu je 1200kn a ne 2000

----------


## Mima

A zašto bi mene ili grad Zagreb trebalo zanimati što netko ima manju plaću od mene?? Zašto bi ja istu uslugu plaćala više od onoga tko ima par tisuća kuna manju plaću od mene a nije socijalni slučaj?

----------


## klaudija

Ja sam komentirala, a i ana.m je čini mi se pitala da li se nama koji smo te naknade ostvarili dosad naknade smanjuju?  jer mi čekamo drugi dio isplate za drugo dijete.. ako se i na nas zakon odnosi, još smo im dužni 400 kn.. odgovor za Anatom..

----------


## ivarica

> Ako stvarno prođe taj prijedlog, mi ćemo se morati ispisati iz vrtića  a praktički smo još na adaptaciji. Mene samo svako malo ova vlada podsjeća da sam bogataš. A da prevrnem džepove nemam 2000 za vrtić.



vivica, oces se ti javiti za novine?

----------


## krumpiric

> Kada ce ljudi shvatiti da kredite otplacuju SEBI, za SVOJ stan, SVOJ auto, to je njihov osobni dug u koji su svjesno usli, nitko ih nije gurao i puskom u banku tjerao da bi kredit digli.
> 
> I


kad je netko odabrao zanimanje i radno mjesto za određenu plaću, čiji je to bio izbor?

----------


## anatom

> Ajmo sada postaviti realno pitanje.
> A zasto bi grad Zagreb trebalo zanimati kako vi trosite svoj novac 
> Kazes mnogi imaju kredite, pa jesu li ljudi kredite dizali i gradu novac dali?
> Ako je netko digao kredit za stan pa ga mora otplacivati zasto bi grad trebao voditi brigu o tome?
> Jesu li osobe koje ne otplacuju stambeni kredit nego placaju podstanarstvo manje vrijedni?
> 
> Kada ce ljudi shvatiti da kredite otplacuju SEBI, za SVOJ stan, SVOJ auto, to je njihov osobni dug u koji su svjesno usli, nitko ih nije gurao i puskom u banku tjerao da bi kredit digli.
> 
> I puna cijena vrtica u Zagrebu je 1200kn a ne 2000



sa ovim se slazem.
najpostenije bi bilo da SVI placaju istu cijenu.Ovakvo "dijeljenje" ljudi mi je grozno.Kako ono ide Ustav?

----------


## krumpiric

naravno da je to najpoštenije.

----------


## anatom

> Ja sam komentirala, a i ana.m je čini mi se pitala da li se nama koji smo te naknade ostvarili dosad naknade smanjuju?  jer mi čekamo drugi dio isplate za drugo dijete.. ako se i na nas zakon odnosi, još smo im dužni 400 kn.. odgovor za Anatom..


Iskreno se nadam da ova idiotarija nece ici retroaktivno.Zapravo se nadam da uopce nece ici.

----------


## klaudija

> Iskreno se nadam da ova idiotarija nece ici retroaktivno.Zapravo se nadam da uopce nece ici.


I ja se nadam da uopće neće ići.. Ma zapravo je grozno sve to skupa, uzimaju djeci da bi imali za manje bitne stvari.. jer po meni djeca i zdravstvo su najbitniji..

----------


## Mamita

ajmo prestati s međusobnim optužbama i vidjeti možemo li što poduzeti.
ko želi sudjelovati neka sudjeluje s prijedlozima 
ko se želi veseliti neka otvori novu temu

prevažno nam je ovo sad da bi trošili energiju na to koliko ko zarađuje


hvala

----------


## egemama

> Ajmo sada postaviti realno pitanje.
> A zasto bi grad Zagreb trebalo zanimati kako vi trosite svoj novac 
> Kazes mnogi imaju kredite, pa jesu li ljudi kredite dizali i gradu novac dali?
> Ako je netko digao kredit za stan pa ga mora otplacivati zasto bi grad trebao voditi brigu o tome?
> Jesu li osobe koje ne otplacuju stambeni kredit nego placaju podstanarstvo manje vrijedni?
> 
> Kada ce ljudi shvatiti da kredite otplacuju SEBI, za SVOJ stan, SVOJ auto, to je njihov osobni dug u koji su svjesno usli, nitko ih nije gurao i puskom u banku tjerao da bi kredit digli.
> 
> I puna cijena vrtica u Zagrebu je 1200kn a ne 2000


kad su uzimali kredite racunali su kolikim prihodima raspolazu. nije isto kad odjednom imas 1000 kn manje za zivot.isto vrijedi i za podstanare.

komentar ti nije na mjestu.

----------


## magriz

> A zasto bi grad Zagreb trebalo zanimati kako vi trosite svoj novac :?


recimo zato jer velik dio novca MI uplaćujemo gradu zagrebu i ne znamo kako grad troši i na što

----------


## mlukacin

Baš se i ja pitam što će biti s naknadama koje se isplaćuju na godišnjoj bazi. Mislim, to nas nebi trebalo kačiti, već one koje će roditi tek nakon izlasavanja toga.
U državi je sve trulo i po meni je to još jedna idiotarija koja neće funkcionirati, iz jednostavnog razloga - nije fer. Mi imamo obrt i još uz to svaki radimo svoj posao, prijavljujemo svaku lipu i nemremo se zaliti, ali znam ih toliko puno koji rade na crno i primaju socijalnu pomoć, ratni invalidi koji to nisu i da dalje ne nabrajam, jer svi znamo, nažalost o čemu pričam. Na kraju će se dogoditi to da će u vrtić ići ili samo socijalno ugroženi ili oni koji imaju para, makar ovi drugi uvijek uzimaju opciju dadilje... i iskreno mislim, da je ovo samo nastavak priče o regularnim i neregularnim upisima u vrtiće... Čisto toliko da se rasterete i da se smanji broj djece.
Žao mi je što eto, kači se klinaca koji nisu ni krivi ni dužni... i penzionera koju su radili po 40 godina pa ih zahebavaju i radi te crkavice koju dobe... i žao mi je da nikad nitko nije spomenuo projekt Sopnice i odakle se ona plaća, stanovi se ne prodaju, ceste su nam koma, porezi veliki, povrat poreza nemrem dobiti jer mi bivši poslodavac nije isplatio porez i prirez na plaću; zastara mu je 5 godina a ne radi se baš o maloj svoti... nakon 5 godina tereti država nas, odnosno ako od njih ne uspije naplatiti.
Pitam ja vas, na koji način smo mi zaštićeni, naša djeca? Radimo na natalitetu a pomoć za djecu ne možemo dobiti, nikakvu. Nažalost, dobivaju samo oni koji to nisu zasluzili. Rijetki ljudi su danas pošteni.... 
Uf raspisala sam se i o bitnom i nebitnom, al nakupilo mi se zadnjih tjedana i dosta mi je svega.

I da, za prosvjed sam definitvno

----------


## srecica

Ljudi hajmo prestati sa medusobnim optuzbama i procjenama tko ima koliku placu. Istina je da za vecu placu placas i veci porez i prirez, pa ces eto sad placati i vecu nakandu za vrtic ako nesto ne ucinimo!

Ja sam za prosvjed i gradanski neposluh!

A zamislite ovu situaciju, meni slijedi otkaz, a racuna mi se prosjek od prosle godine?!  Sto ako mi placa na novom poslu bude manja od sadasnje, tko me pita zar ne?

----------


## Marsupilami

> kad su uzimali kredite racunali su kolikim prihodima raspolazu. nije isto kad odjednom imas 1000 kn manje za zivot.isto vrijedi i za podstanare.
> 
> komentar ti nije na mjestu.


Niste shvatili bit mog komentara.

Zar ljudi kada dizu dugorocni kredit stvarno misle da ce narednih 30 godina imati nepromjenjena primanja i nepromjenjene izdatke?
Pa svaki kredit je rizik sam po sebi.

Nije mi bila namjera napadati i komentirati odluku grada o mjenjanju cijena vrtica nego sam htjela postaviti stvari iz njihovog kuta gledanja.
Ako bi se ljudima u prosjek uzimao novac koji im ostane za zivot nakon sto odbiju sve kredite (kako su neki ovdje spominjali) to bi bilo nepravedno prema onima koji nemaju nikakve kredite za otplacianje, bez obzira na njihova mjesecna primanja.
Nadam se da sam sada bila malo jasnija.

Sto se same teme tice, slazem se s anatom



> najpostenije bi bilo da SVI placaju istu cijenu.Ovakvo "dijeljenje" ljudi mi je grozno.

----------


## anatom

ja najozbiljnije pitam kako ide ono ...po Ustavu smo svi jednaki?

neda mi se traziti i citati pa ako netko zna vise o tome neka pise.U ovom slucaju nebismo svi bili isti jer bi nas djelili na one koji malo zarade i oni koji zarade vise.

----------


## mlukacin

I da me nebi krivo shvatili što se pomoći oko djece tiče... Ne mislim na financijsku pomoć, već da mogu raditi i pošteno zaraditi novac s kojim ću hraniti obitelj, a da nisam na crnoj listi jer imam troje djece, da me se ne tereti radi nečega za što nisam kriva i na taj način mi se uzima novac, da kao i ostatak svijeta imamo manji porez na dječje stvari... Nije bitna cijena vrtića, bitno je jedino poštenje a sve dok je politika takva ne možemo očekivati da građani budu pošteni, jer svako će se snaći za sebe kako najbolje umije i može...
i da, ne znam jel sam dobro čula... Kao, otvoriti će se centar za subvencioniranje? Dakle, još fiktivnih radnih mjesta.... Očito netko blizak našem čuvaru ključa hitno treba posao... ili nekoliko njih, pa eto... dobre ideje

----------


## Zubic vila

> kad su uzimali kredite racunali su kolikim prihodima raspolazu. nije isto kad odjednom imas 1000 kn manje za zivot.isto vrijedi i za podstanare.
> 
> komentar ti nije na mjestu.


Slažem se. Meni je ok da se najviše subvencionira najugroženije kategorije, ali nije mi ok da se imovinski cenzus razreže tako zdravoseljački. A to da je netko podstanar ili plaća kredit za prvi i jedini krov nad glavom bi se ipak nekako trebalo uzeti u obzir ako je svrha novog propisa pravednija naplata vrtića.

Inače mi je strašno kako ništa ne znaju dovest u red a sad će na vrtićima vježbati neke ekspresne reforme. 

Osobno, još više me muči što u vrtiću za nas na nema mjesta nego koliko ću ga platiti. 
I doći ću na prosvjede ako ih bude.

Čini mi se da će ovime još više profitirati čuvalice i privatni vrtići.

----------


## srecica

Ovako nekako



> III. ZAŠTITA LJUDSKIH PRAVA I TEMELJNIH SLOBODA
>   1. ZajedniČke odredbe
>   Članak 14.
>   Svatko u Republici Hrvatskoj ima prava i slobode, neovisno o njegovoj rasi, boji kože, spolu, jeziku, vjeri, političkom ili drugom uvjerenju, nacionalnom ili socijalnom podrijetlu, imovini, rođenju, naobrazbi, društvenom položaju ili drugim osobinama.
> *Svi su pred zakonom jednaki.*

----------


## Marsupilami

> ja najozbiljnije pitam kako ide ono ...po Ustavu smo svi jednaki?
> 
> neda mi se traziti i citati pa ako netko zna vise o tome neka pise.U ovom slucaju nebismo svi bili isti jer bi nas djelili na one koji malo zarade i oni koji zarade vise.



http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/232289.html



> III. ZAŠTITA LJUDSKIH PRAVA I TEMELJNIH SLOBODA
>   1. ZajedniČke odredbe
>   Članak 14.
>   Svatko u Republici Hrvatskoj ima prava i slobode, neovisno o njegovoj rasi, boji kože, spolu, jeziku, vjeri, političkom ili drugom uvjerenju, nacionalnom ili socijalnom podrijetlu, *imovini*, rođenju, naobrazbi, društvenom položaju ili drugim osobinama.
> *Svi su pred zakonom jednaki.*

----------


## ivancica

> Ljudi hajmo prestati sa medusobnim optuzbama i procjenama tko ima koliku placu. Istina je da za vecu placu placas i veci porez i prirez, pa ces eto sad placati i vecu nakandu za vrtic ako nesto ne ucinimo!
> 
> Ja sam za prosvjed i gradanski neposluh!
> 
> A zamislite ovu situaciju, meni slijedi otkaz, a racuna mi se prosjek od prosle godine?!  Sto ako mi placa na novom poslu bude manja od sadasnje, tko me pita zar ne?


Istina. 

I ja sam za prosvjed.

----------


## Vivica

> A zamislite ovu situaciju, meni slijedi otkaz, a racuna mi se prosjek od prosle godine?! Sto ako mi placa na novom poslu bude manja od sadasnje, tko me pita zar ne?


Ovo se i ja pitam. Nama je kraj ove godine nepovoljniji nego početak. Zašto se ne gleda trenutno stanje, zašto gledaju retrogradno? Nije da sam tada znala pa stavljala na stranu.

----------


## anatom

Eto rješenja.

----------


## Zubic vila

> ja najozbiljnije pitam kako ide ono ...po Ustavu smo svi jednaki?
> 
> neda mi se traziti i citati pa ako netko zna vise o tome neka pise.U ovom slucaju nebismo svi bili isti jer bi nas djelili na one koji malo zarade i oni koji zarade vise.


Ne možemo se na to pozvati u ovoj situaciji. Uvijek je bilo i bit će da stvari koje država ili grad subvencioniraju idu po nekom socijalnom kriteriju. Ovo što ti kažeš je kao da ideš obarati različite porezne stope za različite visine plaća time što smo svi jednaki. Nije to jednakost iz Ustava.

Ali mislim da će ovo u praksi biti teža katastrofa. Kako do sada nisu znali provesti transparentan i jasan natječaj za upis u vrtiće, a sad će još uspjeti utvrditi i prihode, moš mislit. To će bit kako se tko snađe, kao i sve ostalo, bojim se.

----------


## kekis

> zar je zaraditi veću plaću nešto vrijedno prezira?
> I zar je pravedno da se za istu stvar plaća različito?


xxx

----------


## čokolada

Ovo ce donijeti procvat cuvalicama koje u stan mogu primiti 3-4 djece  :Undecided: . Barem ce ta banda rijesiti problem manjka mjesta u vrticima.

----------


## Vivica

Sad kad krenu fingirani razvodi i kemijanja s adresama.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> proracun se izglasava u utorak 30.11
> jeste li za neku akciju tad ili dotad ili sve radite pa ne mozete


 
Samo da komentiram, akcija bi svakako trebala biti prije, a ne na sam dan izglasavanja proračuna. Tada je već kasno.

----------


## čokolada

Ovo ce donijeti procvat cuvalicama koje u stan mogu primiti 3-4-5 djece  :Undecided: . Bez poreza. Barem ce  banda banditska rijesiti problem manjka mjesta u vrticima.

----------


## Mukica

> Ako stvarno prođe taj prijedlog, mi ćemo se morati ispisati iz vrtića  a praktički smo još na adaptaciji. Mene samo svako malo ova vlada podsjeća da sam bogataš. A da prevrnem džepove nemam 2000 za vrtić.


mene zanima nekaj. a to je: kam ces djetetom kad se ispisete?

----------


## Danka_

> A
> I puna cijena vrtica u Zagrebu je 1200kn a ne 2000


Za 2011., planirana ekonomska cijena je 2000 kn, prema ovom dokumentu što je linkala Ivarica na prvoj stranici:

http://www1.zagreb.hr/sjednice_skups...ET=%22_top%22#


*Prijedlog programa javnih potreba u predškolskom odgoju i naobrazbi te skrbi o djeci predškolske dobi Grada Zagreba za 2011, str. 15:*
*Ekonomska cijena za redoviti program u petodnevnom radnom tjednu, planirana na temelju prosječnih troškova programa sukladno odredbama članka 42. Državnog pedagoškog standarda predškolskog odgoja i naobrazbe, iznosi za 2011.:*
*            - za redoviti 10-satni program 2.000,00 kn;*
*            - za redoviti poludnevni program 1.300,00 kn.*

----------


## Mima

> Sad kad krenu fingirani razvodi i kemijanja s adresama.


Ja sam MM-u već predložila razvod

----------


## Mima

> Ovo ce donijeti procvat cuvalicama koje u stan mogu primiti 3-4-5 djece . Bez poreza. Barem ce banda banditska rijesiti problem manjka mjesta u vrticima.


Bar će čuvalice moći upisati svoju djecu u vrtić!

----------


## Mukica

ne kuzim kaj cete dobit s tim ak cete bit razvedene?
mislite da samohrani roditelji imaju neke benificije ili kaj?

----------


## Mima

Bit će nas dvije na jednu kulačku plaću u kućanstvu

----------


## Vivica

> mene zanima nekaj. a to je: kam ces djetetom kad se ispisete?


Baka,dokle god može. Premda mislim da je za njega sad vrtić bolja varijanta.

----------


## ivancica

> Ja sam MM-u već predložila razvod


I ja mom. A on kaže kako smo više od godinu i pol dana živjeli u dva različita grada(zbog posla) smo i tako po zakonu već razvedeni.  :Laughing:

----------


## Zubic vila

> Ovo ce donijeti procvat cuvalicama koje u stan mogu primiti 3-4-5 djece . Bez poreza. Barem ce banda banditska rijesiti problem manjka mjesta u vrticima.


Da, to je očito način na koji su odlučili riješit gužvu kod upisa u vrtić. Ma genijalno.

----------


## Mukica

> Bit će nas dvije na jednu kulačku plaću u kućanstvu


 :Rolling Eyes:  ne
bit ce vas i dalje troje na dvije place
samo sto ces ti postat prevarantica

----------


## Mima

> ne
> bit ce vas i dalje troje na dvije place
> samo sto ces ti postat prevarantica


Pa, ja volim biti u trendu.

----------


## renata

> Ako bi se ljudima u prosjek uzimao novac koji im ostane za zivot nakon sto odbiju sve kredite (kako su neki ovdje spominjali) to bi bilo nepravedno prema onima koji nemaju nikakve kredite za otplacianje, bez obzira na njihova mjesecna primanja.


 ne bi bilo nepravedno. ja nemam kredit (imala sam dovoljno sreće u životu, dobila stan od roditelja) i ne pada mi na pamet smatrati da sam u istoj situaciji kao netko kome kredit pojede preko pola plaće. to nisu krediti za vile, nego za stančiće, u zagrebu je kvadrat skup. isto i podstanarstvo.

----------


## Marsupilami

> ne bi bilo nepravedno. ja nemam kredit (imala sam dovoljno sreće u životu, dobila stan od roditelja) i ne pada mi na pamet smatrati da sam u istoj situaciji kao netko kome kredit pojede preko pola plaće. to nisu krediti za vile, nego za stančiće, u zagrebu je kvadrat skup. isto i podstanarstvo.


Znam ja koliko kosta podstanarstvo u Zagrebu jer sam podstanar vec 10 godina i imam dvoje djece s posebnim potrebama i evo po ovom cenzusu nasa primanja su manja od 2000 kn po clanu obitelji, dakle znam ja jako dobro.
Isto tako znam da po ovoj odluci grada Zagreba od sada cu placati i vrtic za dijete s tezim ostecenjem zdravlja i boravak za starije dijete u skoli i da unatoc tome necemo oskudjevati iako nemamo bake i dede koje nam mogu pomoci, imat cemo dovoljno i hvala dragom Bogu na tome  :Smile:

----------


## superx

Zanima me što će ulaziti u ta primanja za ovu godina i porodiljni za nezaposlene roditelje, koji sam imala a sada više nemam,ostala sam bez posla kada neposredno prije nego sam bila trudna a stariji je već bio upisan u vrtić, tako da je sada nemam nekih primanja,još sam s malenom doma  a stariji je u vrtići i šta sada da ga ispišem a on obožava i ja tražim posao kao sumanuta i šta ću onda s njim kada krenem raditi opet ga upisivati ko će ga usred "sezone" ubaciti...?
Ulazi li u to regres i darovi za djecu i ulazi li pomoć grada???
Što s nama koji dobivamo pomoć grada na rate za drugo dijete hoćemo li je dobiti do kraja ili???
Ovo je strtašno, u grupi je po 30 djece hoće li rasteretiti grupe, hoću li,kako je netko napisai, i dalje nositi papirnate ručnike i čaše ??
Izgleda da ćemo se ispisati jer nemamo novaca iako si nam primanja oko 2500 po članu ako će ubaciti i ove regrese i sl prelazimo u višu kategoriju pa pušiona, baš nas potići da imamo djecu!

----------


## vissnja

U Beogradu vrlo slicno funkcionisu drzavni vrtici. Tj. puna cena je nemampojmakoliko, grad daje neke subvencije za sve, pa je tako najveca cena koju ce roditelji platiti cca 85eura. A onda ti na tih 85 mozes jos da trazis popust, tj. subvencije, ali se podnosi goooooooomila papira (narocito komplikovano za one koji imaju svoju firmu) pa ti oni onda odobre neki popust. Isto se gleda prihod po clanu domacinstva.
I tu naravno ima jako puno mesta za muljanje.

----------


## superx

Ja ne mogu muljati MM je državna firma  i tako da će nas vrtić doći oko 1000 kn samo za starijeg to nam je drastično više s obzirom na kredit i ostalo jer to je više nego duplo, izgleda da će biti samnom doma a je neću ići raditi jer sa svojim strukom ne mgu za početak očekivati više od 2500 a za 1500 kn koliko mi ostane ne idem van iz kuće.... (koliko god to bahato zvučalo,di su gableci i prijevoz i obleka za posao)

----------


## puntica

meni nije jasno čemu prepucavanja kome će biti lošije i kome je sad lošije ili bolje
svima će nam biti sve gore i gore dok ne pokažemo da nismo vreće krumpira nego obitelji. koje imaju svoja prava i svoje probleme. i da ne želimo uvijek ispaštati zbog krive politike grada.
da su povećali cijene na neke razumne, i da su rekli da će te novce uložiti u izgradnju novih vrtića da se više djece može upisati...nekako bi mi ova odluka lakše pala (iako bih svejedno plakala, kao danas cijeli dan, od muke, jer ne znam kako ću odvajati 800kn za vrtić)
ali ovaaaako...uzimaju obiteljima, djeci da bi novce potrošili na milijunske wc-e, fantomske stadione, arene i ostale pzdarije  SRAM IH BILO

a mi bismo, bez obzira na prihode i ne prihode, trebali bar jednom biti dovoljno hrabri i ujedinjeni da kažemo da nam je dosta gaženja po nama.

zato bi stvarni bilo ok da organiziramo neki prosvjed

ili nekoliko prosvjeda...

----------


## Freja

> meni nije jasno čemu prepucavanja kome će biti lošije i kome je sad lošije ili bolje
> svima će nam biti sve gore i gore dok ne pokažemo da nismo vreće krumpira nego obitelji. koje imaju svoja prava i svoje probleme. i da ne želimo uvijek ispaštati zbog krive politike grada.
> da su povećali cijene na neke razumne, i da su rekli da će te novce uložiti u izgradnju novih vrtića da se više djece može upisati...nekako bi mi ova odluka lakše pala (iako bih svejedno plakala, kao danas cijeli dan, od muke, jer ne znam kako ću odvajati 800kn za vrtić)
> ali ovaaaako...uzimaju obiteljima, djeci da bi novce potrošili na milijunske wc-e, fantomske stadione, arene i ostale pzdarije  SRAM IH BILO
> 
> a mi bismo, bez obzira na prihode i ne prihode, trebali bar jednom biti dovoljno hrabri i ujedinjeni da kažemo da nam je dosta gaženja po nama.
> 
> zato bi stvarni bilo ok da organiziramo neki prosvjed
> 
> ili nekoliko prosvjeda...



*X
*

----------


## sillyme

Osjecam se opet jadno, ucijenjeno, opljackano, nesigurno, opet se nemilosrdno igraju s mojim zivotom (i zivotom mojih najblizih) Potezom pera od danas na sutra oduzmaju mi veliku svotu novaca (jer mi to sigurno nije malo) koje sam drukcije planirala i to svaki mjesec, i jos me vrijedjaju jer me mafijasi poput Banditica nazivaju "bogatim". Bogati jer sto? Radim puno, zivim u malom stanu i placam kredit, ni djeciju sobicu nemam i vozim 12g star auto... Fakat truli bogatasi, valjda zato kaj kruha nismo gladni, samo takvi trebaju ovoj drzavi.

A akcije? borba svim sredstvima, bez sale... Razvod ako treba, placa na crno (da je manje para za njih i njihove rupe bez dna tipa hzzo, hzmo,...) jer ja od toga ionako nemam skoro nista, niti ce me ista docekati kad dodjem u starost - sve bi mi bilo ukupno jeftinije da placam po pravim cijenama nego ovim "solidarnim" a da na kraju solidarnosti ima za sve - osim za nas koji najvise tome doprinosimo. Krajnja mjera - pa iskreno, razmisljam da probamo nac posao vani, bar bi se manje zivcirala...

----------


## spunky125

> meni nije jasno čemu prepucavanja kome će biti lošije i kome je sad lošije ili bolje
> svima će nam biti sve gore i gore dok ne pokažemo da nismo vreće krumpira nego obitelji. koje imaju svoja prava i svoje probleme. i da ne želimo uvijek ispaštati zbog krive politike grada.
> da su povećali cijene na neke razumne, i da su rekli da će te novce uložiti u izgradnju novih vrtića da se više djece može upisati...nekako bi mi ova odluka lakše pala 
> ali ovaaaako...uzimaju obiteljima, djeci da bi novce potrošili na milijunske wc-e, fantomske stadione, arene i ostale pzdarije  SRAM IH BILO
> 
> 
> a mi bismo, bez obzira na prihode i ne prihode, trebali bar jednom biti dovoljno hrabri i ujedinjeni da kažemo da nam je dosta gaženja po nama.
> 
> zato bi stvarni bilo ok da organiziramo neki prosvjed
> ...


potpis
i bojim se da je g. Bandić ovim potezom izgubio sljedeće izbore u Zagrebu

----------


## smedja

Po meni, mogli su to eventualno predloziti na neki probni rok od, lupam, godinu i pol, nakon kojih se podvuce crta. Ako nakon godinu i pol mogu reci: sagradili smo 8 novih vrtica, zaposlili 8x50 ljudi, smanjili upisane grupe na petnaestak djece i da za sve ima mjesta u takvim poboljsanim uvijetima, onda ok.
Meni se cini pozitivno sto ako to zazivi vise nece biti laznih potvrda o zaposlenju, nego ce svatko morati donijeti R1 sa uplatama placa, poreza i prireza pa bi se tako moglo dovesti  u red i pitanje dobivanja vrtica.

Nazalost to bi sve bilo vise manje ok da zivimo u sredjenom drustvu, gdje su stvari transparentne, ali u nasem drustvu vec vidim da svi gledaju kako zmuljati nesto oko novih uvijeta... e To me smeta.

----------


## rosa

Vidim da se više puta ovdje spominje razvod kao opcija.

Zar doista mislite da biste tim potezom dobili samo korist?

Ne mislite da se možda radi trenutne kratkoročne koristi upuštate u rizik mnoštva nepovoljnih posljedica?

Razumijem da će mnogima ovim potezom financijski biti znatno teže,no treba vagnuti sve stavke,ne samo cijenu vrtića... :Undecided:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> o tome kako ce ovo poskupljenje utjecati na vas kucni budzet, kako cete uopce pokriti placanje vrtica
> (ako imate kredit, podstanari ste i sl *sto ne ulazi u njihov obracun*)


ovakva tablica prema prihodima načelno izgleda OK, samo načelno, kao, pravedno se raspodjeljuje - prema mjesečnim prihodima, ali u praksi je sasvim nešto drugo. I dalje nema poreza na imovinu (normalno, nema ga jer ne paše onima koji to trebaju donijeti), glavno da su mjesečna primanja kriterij za sve :Mad:  

Sve živo se obračunava prema tim golim primanjima iako je bjelodano da smo (gotovo) svi toliko opterećeni kreditima (i to ne za jahtu ili bijesni auto podignut na firmu), koji taj mjesečni prihod, raspoloživ za život, toliko smanje da u tren dođeš u socijalnu kategoriju, al' ju ne možeš dokazati, niti koga za to briga!
Kredit za stan ili podstanarstvo, dakle, samo za plaćanje tih kvadrata u kojima živiš, to se nigdje ne uračunava, kao da ne postoji, kao da otplaćuješ nekakav hir, luksuz. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## krumpiric

> Nazalost to bi sve bilo vise manje ok da zivimo u sredjenom drustvu, gdje su stvari transparentne, ali u nasem drustvu vec vidim da svi gledaju kako zmuljati nesto oko novih uvijeta... e To me smeta.


da, i na kraju će sve pasti na leđa ljudi koji sasvim normalno rade i (dosad su)  sasvim normalno žive. I poštuju zakone i pravila.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> da, i na kraju će sve pasti na leđa ljudi koji sasvim normalno rade i (dosad su)  sasvim normalno žive. I poštuju zakone i pravila.


Da se razumijemo, ako su te kategorije točne (s prve strane ovog topica) meni osobno takvi kriteriji odgovaraju jer ćemo proći povoljnije (čak se ni ne uzima dohodovni cenzus za troje i više djece, ako sam dobro shvatila), 
no takav način obračuna ne smatram dobrim općenito jer znam da mi se više puta dogodilo, i dogodit će mi se opet, negdje drugdje, ako ne u ovom slučaju, da nagrabusim zbog kriterija gdje se uzima u obzir isključivo plaća, gdje je druga dobit i imovina nebitna, a krediti također ne igraju nikakvu ulogu.
Uvijek govorim da kod nas najgore prolaze ovi "srednji", koje spominje krumpirić, ne ekstremno bogati jer njih neće dotaknuti ama baš ništa, a i dio  "socijale", oni koji su malo snalažljiviji, znaju se dobro provući, tipa gradski stan, besplatne režije, pa djeca besplatno na ljetovanje i sl..
Ne smeta mi to, sve bih im ja to dala, nitko ne bi smio biti jadan, 

ali oni sa slabijim ili srednjim primanjima, 
koji po tome ne spadaju ni u jednu socijalno zaštićenu kategoriju, jer im se ne uvažavaju stvarni rashodi, 
oni potegnu za sve, njima djeca ne idu na ljetovanje, ili se jedva skrpe, niti im tko subvencionira režije kad ostanu bez posla.
I sad će isto ta srednja klasa, koju se godinama uništava, proći najgore.

----------


## Dijana

> da, i na kraju će sve pasti na leđa ljudi koji sasvim normalno rade i (dosad su) sasvim normalno žive. I poštuju zakone i pravila.


krumpiric, potpis. 
Ali se bojim da ćemo mi ipak kolektivno morati podnijeti teret kojekakvih Barišića i Sanadera,
jer novca više jednostavno nema. Popljačkani dokraja.
Ja sam za bunu.

----------


## lukab

> ja sam za bunu.


xxxxxx

----------


## Stijena

> Ovo je strtašno, u grupi je po 30 djece hoće li rasteretiti grupe, hoću li,kako je netko napisai, i dalje nositi papirnate ručnike i čaše ??


 Da, rasteretit će ih tako da će ljudi masovno ispisivati djecu i uzimati gore spomenute čuvalice i upisivati ih u privatne vrtiće gdje će za istu cijenu moći očekivati bar drugačiji odnos, ako već ne uslugu...čini mi se daje to i bila jedina svrha

----------


## babyboys

> Po meni, mogli su to eventualno predloziti na neki probni rok od, lupam, godinu i pol, nakon kojih se podvuce crta. *Ako nakon godinu i pol mogu reci: sagradili smo 8 novih vrtica, zaposlili 8x50 ljudi, smanjili upisane grupe na petnaestak djece i da za sve ima mjesta u takvim poboljsanim uvijetima, onda ok.
> *Meni se cini pozitivno sto ako to zazivi vise nece biti laznih potvrda o zaposlenju, nego ce svatko morati donijeti R1 sa uplatama placa, poreza i prireza pa bi se tako moglo dovesti u red i pitanje dobivanja vrtica.
> 
> Nazalost to bi sve bilo vise manje ok da zivimo u sredjenom drustvu, gdje su stvari transparentne, ali u nasem drustvu vec vidim da svi gledaju kako zmuljati nesto oko novih uvijeta... e To me smeta.


ovome se uopće ne treba nadati. svrha ovih mjera nije dase riješi problem vrtića, nego da se pokrpaju neke od rupa nastale višegodišnjim razbacivanjem našim parama na gradnje wca, stadiona, sopnice, spomenika.... 

ovo je sistem udri po najslabijem. jer neki će možda zbog cijena ispisati djecu iz vrtića koji će im postati preskup, ali većina neće, nego će stisnuti zube i plaćati jer nemaju izbora, nema kud s djetetom . a nove cijene ni na koji način neće podići standard u vrtićima, jer će oni dobiti jednako malo od toga kao i sad.

s druge strane, abnormalno velika gradska administracija ostaje osmoglavo čudovište u koje se ne dira.

----------


## Nika

Da malo posložim...
Puna cijena vrtića do sada je bila 1200 kn, a od prvog mjeseca 2000 kn? 

U našoj grupi ima mislim 32 djece, provjerit ću baš danas. Povećali su normu, jel tako?
Poskupio je vrtić, uvjeti su gori...

Kako u redovnoj programu ne nude strani jezik, dodatni sport i sl, i ukoliko želite da vam djete za vrijeme koje je u vrtiću ide na neki od tih programa to je još dodatnih 400 kn npr za jezik i sport.

Super, pa to je baš divno.


Uzimam godišnji i idem na prosvjed...

Imam sreće što mi je drugo dijete u školi, iako i tu će boravak poskupiti, a kuhat će im i dalje istu hranu..

----------


## spunky125

> ovome se uopće ne treba nadati. svrha ovih mjera nije dase riješi problem vrtića, nego da se pokrpaju neke od rupa nastale višegodišnjim razbacivanjem našim parama na gradnje wca, stadiona, sopnice, spomenika.... 
> 
> ovo je sistem udri po najslabijem. jer neki će možda zbog cijena ispisati djecu iz vrtića koji će im postati preskup, ali većina neće, nego će stisnuti zube i plaćati jer nemaju izbora, nema kud s djetetom . a nove cijene ni na koji način neće podići standard u vrtićima, jer će oni dobiti jednako malo od toga kao i sad.
> 
> s druge strane, abnormalno velika gradska administracija ostaje osmoglavo čudovište u koje se ne dira.


x
upravo tako, a mi to sve financiramo svojim prirezom

----------


## Danka_

> Da malo posložim...
> Puna cijena vrtića do sada je bila 1200 kn, a od prvog mjeseca 2000 kn?


Nisam sigurna da je puna cijena do sada bila 1200 kn, mislim da je ipak bila viša. Možda netko ima točne podatke?

----------


## lola_34

Dakle, kao što ste već rekli:

1. ne mogu vjerovati da će samo tako preko noći donijeti odluku o tako drastičnom poskupljenju (mislim, zamislimo da struja ili voda ili ... poskupi toliko puta u mjesec i pol dana). Pa, netko to nije niti uzeo u svoje financijske kalkulacije;

2. ne sviđa mi se da za istu uslugu plaćamo različito: mislim, kad uđeš u dućan - hlače za sve koštaju jednako, zar ne?, a ne prema tvojim prihodima;

3. i, ono što me najviše muči, to je da ćemo za drastično poskupljenje dobiti istu uslugu: mislim, ako plaćam više, onda i očekujem bolju uslugu, a to bum vidjela samo na filmu, čini mi se...

Joj, joj  :Nope: .

Država za posr*ti se.

----------


## bucka

> Ja sam MM-u već predložila razvod


 :Laughing: 
ak ovo prođe ja bih najrađe dijete ispisala iz vrtića, obzirom da mi je ionako konstantno bolesno i za tih 2000kn pokušala naći tetu čuvalicu.

----------


## Danka_

> Dakle, kao što ste već rekli:
> 
> 1. ne mogu vjerovati da će samo tako preko noći donijeti odluku o tako drastičnom poskupljenju (mislim, zamislimo da struja ili voda ili ... poskupi toliko puta u mjesec i pol dana). Pa, netko to nije niti uzeo u svoje financijske kalkulacije;
> 
> 2. ne sviđa mi se da za istu uslugu plaćamo različito: mislim, kad uđeš u dućan - hlače za sve koštaju jednako, zar ne?, a ne prema tvojim prihodima;
> 
> 3. i, ono što me najviše muči, to je da ćemo za drastično poskupljenje dobiti istu uslugu: mislim, ako plaćam više, onda i očekujem bolju uslugu, a to bum vidjela samo na filmu, čini mi se...
> 
> Joj, joj .
> ...


Zapravo, analogija s hlačama ne stoji, jer cijena po djetetu je jednaka za sve i iznosi 2000 kn, razlikuje se samo udio ko plaćaju roditelji odnosno grad. Pa Bandić ponovno populistički kao izlazi u susret onima koji zarađuju manje (na papiru), bez obzira na njihovu imovinu, i njima daje veću subvenciju nego drugima. 

Također, smanjenje subvencije nije argument za traženje bolje usluge od vrtića, jer novci koje oni dobivaju ovise samo o ekonomskoj cijeni vrtića a ne o tome koliko koji roditelj plaća.

----------


## amalia

mene zanima taj prosjek od 1.1.2010- 31.12.2010., što ako je neka mama bila na porodiljnom, kako se onda računa taj prosjek odnosno kako se to vidi na poreznoj kartici s obzirom da ćemo morati na uvid nositi potvrde sa poreznog- tako sam čula sinoć Bandića da priča !!!...

----------


## spajalica

da bas sam i ja htjela primjetiti da imas hlaca razlicitog cijenovnog razreda, ali o kvaliteti tu ne bi (jer neke no name hlace mogu biti i bolje od nekih markiranih)

a na sve ovo kad sam prespavala jos uvijek ne znam sto bih rekla. smeta me. 
slusala sam jucer na ZG odresku i naseg dragog nam gradonacelnika, koji je rekao da je proracun mudar, sto za sebe ne smije reci jer bi se svi novinari smijali  :Rolling Eyes:  .
uglavnom reko je dok je bilo djelili smo svima, sada kada nema rezemo svima, a najvise onima koji nisu ni trebali svu pomoc ranije.
rekao je takdojer da mu je jasno da ce se dici velika bura oko ovoga. pa dakle i ja sam za dorinos toj buri, jer kad covijek vec ocekuje ne cemo ga valjda razocarati  :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

> mene zanima taj prosjek od 1.1.2010- 31.12.2010., što ako je neka mama bila na porodiljnom, kako se onda računa taj prosjek odnosno kako se to vidi na poreznoj kartici s obzirom da ćemo morati na uvid nositi potvrde sa poreznog- tako sam čula sinoć Bandića da priča !!!...


za ovo ne znam, ali da se nastavim na njegovu pressicu, da ce uredi raditi i po 16 sati da svi mogu donjeti sve potrebne doumente, tako da nemamo straha. jer bit ce redova ali eto oni su se vec organizirali  :Mad:

----------


## amalia

i ja dolazim i vodim sa sobom još 20ak roditelja

----------


## lola_34

> Zapravo, analogija s hlačama ne stoji, jer cijena po djetetu je jednaka za sve i iznosi 2000 kn, razlikuje se samo udio ko plaćaju roditelji odnosno grad. Pa Bandić ponovno populistički kao izlazi u susret onima koji zarađuju manje (na papiru), bez obzira na njihovu imovinu, i njima daje veću subvenciju nego drugima. 
> 
> Također, smanjenje subvencije nije argument za traženje bolje usluge od vrtića, jer novci koje oni dobivaju ovise samo o ekonomskoj cijeni vrtića a ne o tome koliko koji roditelj plaća.


Ma, OK ovo s hlačama, ali mene zanima koju ja cijenu u konačnici plaćam.

A, ovo drugo, ne kužim, sorry.

----------


## amalia

odlično, na sve je mislio, kako je samo dobar i obziran, opet ćemo mu dati glas, nek bude bez brige,

----------


## Dijana

Ne može prihod po članu obitelji biti osnova za ovakve rezove, ako ćemo pošteno rezati,  onda treba rezati
prema imovinskom cenzusu, a to se ovoj državi baš i ne mili...
Nebuloza čista...

----------


## krojachica

Meni je u redu da ne plaćaju istih 200 (400) kn oni koji tu cifru 
jedva skupe i oni kojima je to smiješno mali iznos.
Ja ću definitivno biti među onima koji će morati plaćati puno više, 
ali željela bih znati (silly me) kuda će se sada ta razlika love koju
će "grad" skupiti utrošiti. Mislim, ako će je potrošiti za poboljšanje uvjeta 
u vrtićima/gradnju novih,sve super, ali čisto sumnjam...

----------


## Danka_

> Ma, OK ovo s hlačama, ali mene zanima koju ja cijenu u konačnici plaćam.
> 
> A, ovo drugo, ne kužim, sorry.


Ti kažeš da ako ćemo plaćati više, imamo pravo tražiti bolju uslugu.

To bi vrijedilo u situaciji da je i ekonomska cijena stvarno veća (a ne samo dio koji mi plaćamo iz džepa). Međutim, ako je cijena i dalje ista ili samo malo veća, a nama je (tj. samo nekima od nas!) skuplje samo zato što se ukida subvencioniranje, onda ne možemo očekivati bolju uslugu od vrtića na osnovu toga što mi dajemo više. 

Ili slikovito: ako je ekonomska cijena bila 1800 kn (ponavljam, ne znam točnu cifru, voljela bih da netko tko zna napiše), ja sam plaćala 400 kn, grad je plaćao 1400 (to je subvencija). Prema novom pravilniku, ekonomska cijena bila bi 2000 kn, ali ja plaćam čak 1200 kn. Vrtić u konačnici dobiva samo 200 kn više, iako ja plaćam trostruko u odnosu na dosadašnju situaciju. Nemam osnova očekivati trostruko bolju uslugu.

----------


## Stijena

ma ajde ako sad treba gradu - pa dat ćemo - imamo, grad nema, njemu treba  :Rolling Eyes: 
još da do prije koji mjesec nismo isto tako davali državi i čak je i upitno hoće li nam sad to ulaziti u taj famozni prosjek po glavi
još da nam ista ta država nije uzela i sve porezne olakšice
još da i uz sve to neće porasti i cijena plina, npr, a i tko zna čega sve ne

ma ajde, samo uzmite, pa imamo mi i previše...zašto bi mi imali, a država i grad trebaju

nažalost, i to jako nažalost, u prosvjede ne vjerujem jer ne mogu se sjetiti niti jednoga koji je u posljednje vrijeme rezultirao nekom promjenom  :Sad:  čak niti onoliko potpisa nije bilo dovoljno za referendum, pa kako će sad bandiću šačica nekakvih ucviljenih roditelja koji imaju i previše biti razloga da on postane mudriji kad već i sam kaže da nije
znam da je ovakvo razmišljanje krivo, ali zbog svega ovog gore navedenog mislim da se svi nalazimo u takvog letargiji i da smo već izgubili vjeru u bilo što - a na to oni i računaju!

----------


## krojachica

*Danka*: vrtić će dobivati samo 200 kn više, ali će grad dobivati svu onu ostalu razliku u lovi,
jer ako su mogli do sada subvencionirati (ok, bilo im je teško) kuda će sada sa lovom koja je prije bila subvenicija.
Npr: Ja ću po novome plačati vrtić 3000 kn(2000 za 1. i 1000 za 2. dijete) a do sada sam plaćala 700 (300+400)
Grad samo od mene dobiva 2300 kn/mj više, i ok nek vrtiću ode 200+200=400 kn. Ostaje 1900kn
koje je do sada grad subvencionirao (odakle?) a sada ta lova ide kuda?

----------


## maxi

> ak ovo prođe ja bih najrađe dijete ispisala iz vrtića, obzirom da mi je ionako konstantno bolesno i za tih 2000kn pokušala naći tetu čuvalicu.


onda se možemo zajedno organizirati da čuva tvoje i moje kad smo tako blizu

eto ideje i za druge

----------


## Danka_

> Ili slikovito: ako je ekonomska cijena bila 1800 kn (ponavljam, ne znam točnu cifru, voljela bih da netko tko zna napiše), ja sam plaćala 400 kn, grad je plaćao 1400 (to je subvencija). Prema novom pravilniku, ekonomska cijena bila bi 2000 kn, ali ja plaćam čak 1200 kn. Vrtić u konačnici dobiva samo 200 kn više, iako ja plaćam trostruko u odnosu na dosadašnju situaciju. Nemam osnova očekivati trostruko bolju uslugu.


Edit: ekonomska cijena vrtića do sada je bila 2000 kn. http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=522

Dakle, vrtići će i dalje dobivati jednaku količinu novaca, samo se preraspodjeljuju izvori. Dakle, usluga koju vrtići pružaju teško da može biti bolja.

S druge strane, gradu će ostajati više, jer će manje davati za subvencije (teoretski). Te novce neće davati vrtićima, u najboljem slučaju možda će ih iskoristiti za gradnju novih objekata i slično. Iako, ne vjerujem u to, očito je da se ovdje radi o krpanju dugova nastalih loših gospodarenjem novcem koji građani Zagreba uplaćuju preko prireza.

----------


## krojachica

Htjela sam reći kuda sada ide subvenicija koju je grad plaćao za mene, a sada ću je ja pokriti?

----------


## Danka_

krojachica: ne ide u vrtiće, očito.

----------


## krojachica

> Edit: ekonomska cijena vrtića do sada je bila 2000 kn. http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=522
> 
> 
> S druge strane, gradu će ostajati više, jer će manje davati za subvencije (teoretski). Te novce neće davati vrtićima, u najboljem slučaju možda će ih iskoristiti za gradnju novih objekata i slično. Iako, ne vjerujem u to, očito je da se ovdje radi o krpanju dugova nastalih loših gospodarenjem novcem koji građani Zagreba uplaćuju preko prireza.


Pisale u isto vrijeme. To mene mući!

----------


## magriz

> Htjela sam reći kuda sada ide subvenicija koju je grad plaćao za mene, a sada ću je ja pokriti?


bandiću u džep 
a gro onih koji neće biti zahvaćeni ovim rezom, i dalje će glasati za njega

----------


## Cocolina

Ja se toplo nadam da im ovo povećanje neće proći jer će to biti preveliki udar na našu financijsku situaciju.
Očigledno više nemaju nofčeka u Zagrebačkom holdingu pa moraju udarati po nama.
Holding posluje s minusom, jedva namakne novce za plaće onih tisuće zaposlenih kkoji rade tamo i ne rade ništa ali su se zaposlili po nekoj rodbinskoj vezi.
Ma prestrašno.
Ja sam za to da svi mi lijepo odvedemo svoju dječicu u Poglavarstvo pa nek ih Bandić pričuva dok smo na poslu jer malo tko će moći plaćati novu cijenu vrtića.

----------


## icyoh

Ja kasno palim i u gužvi sam pa ne stižem pročitati sve.

Uglavnom ovo je idiotarija.
I po meni će doći do toga da će u vrtiće ići uglavnom djeca čiji roditelji ne rade/rade na crno i sl. jer će si oni jedini moći priuštiti 200kn (ili koliko već) za vrtiće. A djeca roditelja koji stvarno rade - i ne daj Bože oba zarade prosječnu zgb plaću neće ići u vrtiće jer si ti bogataši to neće moći priuštiti.
Nadalje - ako toliko poskupe vrtiće bit će isplatljivije plaćati tetučuvalicu za 2 djece na crnjaka plaćati tetu čuvalicu pa će i grad i država ostati bez svog dijela kolača.


treća stvar - ako i profunkcionira i baš svi zaista odluče plaćati te cijene opet će biti tarapana na upisima jer će biti velika vjerojatnost diskriminacije pri upisu. Nisu ni vrtići bedasti - pa ako imaju ograničeni broj mjesta radije će primiti one koje plaćaju više nego one koji plaćaju minimalno.
Na primjer - prijavi se desetero djece na 5 mjesta - pa naravno da će primiti one koji će plaćati po 1000kn nego one koji će plaćati po 200kn.


I potpisujem da se za istu uslugu treba plaćati jednako. Jer "bogati" već plate više poreza i prireza (i davanja i sl)
Eto:
10.000kn ntt = 2650kn prireza & poreza
5.000kn ntt = 570 kn poreza&prireza
3.000kn ntt = 200 kn poreza & prireza

----------


## Nika

Nek Bandiću Mamić i dr. plate porez pa će i naša i njegova djeca u vrtić besplatno.

----------


## amel

1. Tetama čuvalicama će svanuti-živjela siva ekonomija

2. Djeca će sve ranije u školu-"mala škola" je i dalje besplatna a provodi se u godini prije polaska u školu. Znači bolje da dijete od 5-6 g ide u malu školu-ispišeš ga iz preskupog vrtića i ide besplatno u malu školu umjesto da je do kraja u vrtiću u svom poznatom okruženju.

3. Obitelji kojima je prihod po članu obitelji 7001 kn plaćat će 2000 kn jer ta jedna kuna iznad 7000 kn do koje cifre je iznos 1200 kn očito naime vrijedi tih 800 kn razlike!?! Neka se onda razredi podijele tako da se iznos nesubvencija proporcionalno povećava pa nek skala bude 400, 800, 1200, 1600 i 2000 kn ako ćemo već pričati o nekoj pravednosti. Jer budimo realni oni sa stvarno velikim prihodima zasigurno ne šalju svoju djecu u državne vrtiće

4.Hoće li i ovi koji će morati plaćati 2000 kn i dalje morati nositi u vrtić pelene, maramice, vlažne maramice, kreme za guzu, flomastere, igračke, pribor za crtanje i pisanje pa će ih zajedno sa 2000 kn, potrepštinama i  sa porezom i prirezom iz kojeg se taj isti vrtić financira boravak djeteta u vrtiću doći realno ne znam cifru, ali možda i  5000 kn?

5.Netko je dobro gore dao paralelu sa hlačama, neka se onima sa manjim prihodima onda subvencioniraju i hlače jer oni imaju manje pa im je teže plaćati ekonomsku cijenu.

6. Hoće li se uplatnice za vrtić i dalje stavljati u pretince gdje roditelji traže svoju uplatnicu tako da i tete i osoblje u vrtiću i svi drugi roditelji znaju svačija primanja

7. Živjela banana republika!

P.S. Moje rješenje je dati otkaz i čuvati kući svoje dijete (a sumnjam da sam jedina) jer zbog MM solidne plaće razlika koja mi ostaje od moje plaće kad platim vrtić po novom izračunu nije vrijedna tolikih boleština koje donosi vrtić (u mom slučaju jaslice) sa sobom i činjenice da mi je dijete cijeli dan bez mame i tate)

----------


## maxi

> treća stvar - ako i profunkcionira i baš svi zaista odluče plaćati te cijene opet će biti tarapana na upisima jer će biti velika vjerojatnost diskriminacije pri upisu. Nisu ni vrtići bedasti - pa ako imaju ograničeni broj mjesta radije će primiti one koje plaćaju više nego one koji plaćaju minimalno.
> Na primjer - prijavi se desetero djece na 5 mjesta - pa naravno da će primiti one koji će plaćati po 1000kn nego one koji će plaćati po 200kn.


mislim da ovo nije moguće jer vrtići dobivaju uvijek jednaku cijenu po djetetu, samo je razlika koliko financira roditelj a koliko grad

----------


## Nivi

> Ja se toplo nadam da im ovo povećanje neće proći jer će to biti preveliki udar na našu financijsku situaciju.
> Očigledno više nemaju nofčeka u Zagrebačkom holdingu pa moraju udarati po nama.
> Holding posluje s minusom, jedva namakne novce za plaće onih tisuće zaposlenih kkoji rade tamo i ne rade ništa ali su se zaposlili po nekoj rodbinskoj vezi.
> Ma prestrašno.
> Ja sam za to da svi mi lijepo odvedemo svoju dječicu u Poglavarstvo pa nek ih Bandić pričuva dok smo na poslu jer malo tko će moći plaćati novu cijenu vrtića.


potpisujem...

Ja i dalje mislim da nije u redu uzimati samo primanja kao osnovicu izračuna bez da se uzme stvarni standard obitelji u obzir, tj. postojanje stambenog kredita, plaćanje podstanarstva i sl. jer neki nisu imali toliko sreće da naslijede stan ili da mu ga starci kupe.... pa ako neko ima plaću, ne znam, netko je spominjao 8000, a od toga plaća 4500 kredita, onda taj više nema na raspolaganju 8000 vec 3500 a to definitivno nije isto....

Također ne mogu ne primijetiti (stavak 14) i 15) ) da obitelji s troje djece (uz moj duuuuboki naklon istima, da me se krivo ne shvati) bez obzira na visinu primanja (dakle, ako sam dobro shvatila, mogu inicijalno pripadati skupini koja bi prema prijedlogu trebala plaćati punu cijenu vrtića) plaćaju manju cijenu vrtića ili ništa ovisno o broju djece u programu :Rolling Eyes: . Znači oni koji imaju dvoje djece, brzo na treće, a oni s jednim...ah jedino blizanci mogu pomoći...

Sve je to skupa jako žalosno...ali treba krpati dugove koje je grad napravio a ljudima se maže oči da je to kao "socijalna politika", 
jeee right :Evil or Very Mad: 

Još uvijek nema definiranij jasnih klasificiranih kriterija za upis u vrtić/jaslice na što su se roditelji najviše žalili, ili to sad više nije ni bitno jer pitanje koliko će istih sad biti u mogućnosti platiti uopće vrtić....

I da naravno, slažem se s onim da oni koji imaju uvjetno rečeno 'veća' primanja već dosta izdvajaju prireza tako da će sad s ovim dvostruko 'pomagati' grad :Evil or Very Mad: ...

----------


## Mima

Ne dobiju vrtići nikakvu cijenu po djetetu, taj novac dobija grad a vrtići imaju budžet za troškove i plaće za zaposlene.
Vrtić se plaća nekakvom gradskom uredu, a ne samom vrtiću.

----------


## Dijana

Samo što vrtići mogu od grada dobiti "preporuku" koje dijete se prije upisuje, sigurno ne ono s većom
subvencijom. Ne bi me čudilo.

----------


## icyoh

> mislim da ovo nije moguće jer vrtići dobivaju uvijek jednaku cijenu po djetetu, samo je razlika koliko financira roditelj a koliko grad


Pa gradu nije svejedno koliko plaća zar ne?
A vrtići su kod gradskom upravom zar ne?
Dakle logično bi bilo pretpostaviti da će ravnateljstvo dobiti uputu kako "ušparati" na dijelu koji financira grad.

----------


## amel

> Samo što vrtići mogu od grada dobiti "preporuku" koje dijete se prije upisuje, sigurno ne ono s većom
> subvencijom. Ne bi me čudilo.


That is the point!

----------


## icyoh

Aha, kasno palim, već je netko rekao isto.

----------


## Nika

Koliko prostora za sivilo, strašno...

----------


## Nika

Užasno sam ljuta, gutamo i gutamo... kao ukidaju harac od studenog, da ali eto dosjetili se druge jame koju treba zatrpati

----------


## Stijena

> P.S. Moje rješenje je dati otkaz i čuvati kući svoje dijete (a sumnjam da sam jedina) jer zbog MM solidne plaće razlika koja mi ostaje od moje plaće kad platim vrtić po novom izračunu nije vrijedna tolikih boleština koje donosi vrtić (u mom slučaju jaslice) sa sobom i činjenice da mi je dijete cijeli dan bez mame i tate)


Ovo nažalost uopće nije rješenje - koliko je netko u ovoj godini zaradio - zaradio je, tko bi se sjetio da će se netko sjetiti nečeg ovakvog.... kao niti bilo što što bi se odsad napravilo - prijavilo na minimalac, radilo na crno, razvelo se  :Grin: ....jer se uzima prosjek za ovu godinu koja je budimo realni na kraju i jedan mjesec manjeg prihoda ne bi odigrao baš veliku ulogu...očito je i to sve smišljeno i planirano
 jedino možda upali dobro podmazati onoga tko će izdavati te neke potvrde, a daj zamisli da i ta industrija neće procvasti

----------


## maxi

meni to kaj ste napisale zvuči kao neka velika urota, onak nevjerojatno

pa i u tom "Gradu" rade roditelji i valjda normalni, obični ljudi. i ti koji bi slali te preporuke su vjerojatno isto roditelji. ja prva ne bi zgutala da radim toliko očito na nečiju štetu. nevjerojatno je da tamo rade samo ljudi bez savjesti? 
malo mi je too much za povjerovat ali možda sam samo mala plava naivna

----------


## Dijana

Ne mogu se ne upitati kako je moguće da se situacija sagledava tek kad
dogori do noktiju, a onda, hopa, drastični rezovi, opali po djeci.
 Kao da netko ne vidi da juri
ususret crvenom na tekućem, ma nemoguće da ne vidi, to me užasno ljuti, takva
nesposobnost, a onda mi to trebamo pokrivati...Bandić bi da ima imalo morala
trebao dati ostavku smjesta (doduše, znamo i predobro da ga previše nema).

----------


## amalia

još jedna informacija: mama koja je bila prošlu godinu na porodiljnom će proć " jeftinije" jer se gleda onda prosjek njenog porodiljnog, a znamo svi da je drugio dio max 2800... sad sam zvala gradski ured pa su mi rekli

----------


## Stijena

> Ovo nažalost uopće nije rješenje - koliko je netko u ovoj godini zaradio - zaradio je, tko bi se sjetio da će se netko sjetiti nečeg ovakvog.... kao niti bilo što što bi se odsad napravilo - prijavilo na minimalac, radilo na crno, razvelo se ....jer se uzima prosjek za ovu godinu koja je budimo realni na kraju i jedan mjesec manjeg prihoda ne bi odigrao baš veliku ulogu...očito je i to sve smišljeno i planirano
>  jedino možda upali dobro podmazati onoga tko će izdavati te neke potvrde, a daj zamisli da i ta industrija neće procvasti


mislim nije rješenje dati otkaz što se tiče smanjenja prihoda, ali je rješenje da dijete ne mora u vrtić - OK  :Grin:

----------


## amalia

porezna bi trebala izdavati takve potvrde

----------


## babyboys

> Pa gradu nije svejedno koliko plaća zar ne?
> A vrtići su kod gradskom upravom zar ne?
> Dakle logično bi bilo pretpostaviti da će ravnateljstvo dobiti uputu kako "ušparati" na dijelu koji financira grad.


meni se takav razvoj situacije čini kao idealan za rušenje odredbe na ustavnom sudu. jer to je diskriminacija.

----------


## sillyme

Kako se utvrdjuje tko su sve ukucani? Po adresi? Pitam jer mm nije na promijenio nikad adresu pa sluzbeno i ne zivi s nama...

----------


## spajalica

sto se toga tice moja familija i nije familija, sad si mi dala misliti

----------


## Danka_

> meni se takav razvoj situacije čini kao idealan za rušenje odredbe na ustavnom sudu. jer to je diskriminacija.


Nisam sigurna da se to može nazvati dikriminacijom, jer radi se o subvenciji. Slažem se da nije fer i nije uopće dobro i pravedno isplanirano, ali ipak nije diskriminacija.

Kao kad bi se roditelji čija djeca ne primaju dječji doplatak žalili na diskriminaciju.

----------


## Dijana

> još jedna informacija: mama koja je bila prošlu godinu na porodiljnom će proć " jeftinije" jer se gleda onda prosjek njenog porodiljnog, a znamo svi da je drugio dio max 2800... sad sam zvala gradski ured pa su mi rekli


Isto nepravda i nelogičnost. A što je s mamama koje već imaju vrtićko dijete, a u 2011 će otići na porodiljni? Imat će manje novaca, ali će plaćati
po prosjeku pune plaće.

----------


## ivarica

trebamo sto vise vas koje/koji ste spremni danas u medije na ovu temu
zovu novinari i traze

za dnevnik hatevea trebamo roditelje s dvoje djece kojima ce se povecati cijena vrtica

----------


## Stijena

> Isto nepravda i nelogičnost. A što je s mamama koje već imaju vrtićko dijete, a u 2011 će otići na porodiljni? Imat će manje novaca, ali će plaćati
> po prosjeku pune plaće.


jasno
ali svatko će reći, nek i starije dijete bude s njom doma kad je već na porodiljskom, pa ne mora u vrtić - ali to nije rješenje

----------


## krojachica

*Ivarice*, ja imam 2 djece u vrtiću i morat ću plaćati najveću cijenu, znaći 3000 kn umjesto
700 kn, ali ja fakt ne mislim da je to nepravedno prema meni, pošto MM ima dobru plaću.
Sad će opet ispast da tu pričamo a kad treba na Tv ni glasa čuti nije...I istina je

----------


## icyoh

> Nisam sigurna da se to može nazvati dikriminacijom, jer radi se o subvenciji. Slažem se da nije fer i nije uopće dobro i pravedno isplanirano, ali ipak nije diskriminacija.
> 
> Kao kad bi se roditelji čija djeca ne primaju dječji doplatak žalili na diskriminaciju.


Nisi skužila poantu.
Diskriminacija bi bila da vrtić primi 5ero djece koja plaćaju 1.000kn, a ne 5ero djece koja plaćaju 200kn. A logično je da će tako postupati kad već krešu troškove.


A druga stvar je - no ne znam jel to diskriminacija - vrtići se plaćaju financiraju, između ostalog, iz poreza i prireza na plaće (zar ne?). I osoba s ntt plaćom od 10.000kn će platiti 2650kn prireza&poreza i onda još, bubam napamet, 2.000kn vrtića.
Meni je to nelogično.

----------


## apricot

Roda organizira prosvjed; koliko vas ima koji biste bili spremni doći i koji vam je termin najprihvatljiviji?

*1. subota, oko sredine dane, Trg* (zanemarimo sada ručkove i spavanja naših najmlađih, ovo i činimo za njih)
*2. radni dan, oko sredine dana, Gradska vijećnica*

Bez obzira smatrate li da možemo prosvjedom nešto promijeniti ili ne, mi moramo pokazati da ne mogu raditi bas sve što im padne na pamet.
Molim vas da brzo donesemo odluku, zbog prijavljivanja skupa imamo još samo sat vremena na raspolaganju.

----------


## Danka_

> Nisi skužila poantu.
> Diskriminacija bi bila da vrtić primi 5ero djece koja plaćaju 1.000kn, a ne 5ero djece koja plaćaju 200kn. A logično je da će tako postupati kad već krešu troškove.


Poanta koju ti nisi skužila je da to nećeš moći dokazati.  :Wink: 





> A druga stvar je - no ne znam jel to diskriminacija - vrtići se plaćaju financiraju, između ostalog, iz poreza i prireza na plaće (zar ne?). I osoba s ntt plaćom od 10.000kn će platiti 2650kn prireza&poreza i onda još, bubam napamet, 2.000kn vrtića.
> Meni je to nelogično.


Ja sam to već nekoliko puta napisala na ovome topiku. Nije samo nelogično, nego je nepošteno.

----------


## vitika

bolje subota, ima nas puno koji radimo, a jako bi htjeli doći

----------


## ninik

apri, subota!

----------


## ivarica

> *1. subota, oko sredine dane, Trg* (zanemarimo sada ručkove i spavanja naših najmlađih, ovo i činimo za njih)
> *2. radni dan, oko sredine dana, Gradska vijećnica*


bolje mozda gradsko poglavarstvo
radnim danom, ako nije neka sjednica pred skupstinom cemo prosvjedovati pred troje japanaca

----------


## sladjanaf

> Roda organizira prosvjed; koliko vas ima koji biste bili spremni doći i koji vam je termin najprihvatljiviji?
> 
> *1. subota, oko sredine dane, Trg* (zanemarimo sada ručkove i spavanja naših najmlađih, ovo i činimo za njih)
> *2. radni dan, oko sredine dana, Gradska vijećnica*
> 
> Bez obzira smatrate li da možemo prosvjedom nešto promijeniti ili ne, mi moramo pokazati da ne mogu raditi bas sve što im padne na pamet.
> Molim vas da brzo donesemo odluku, zbog prijavljivanja skupa imamo još samo sat vremena na raspolaganju.


ja svakako dolazim
paše mi oboje, ali recimo malo više radni dan

----------


## ivancica

Možda bolje za vikend, onda možemo povesti i djecu koja tada nisu u školi/vrtiću. Imat će veći efekt, jer o njima se radi.

----------


## apricot

> bolje mozda gradsko poglavarstvo
> radnim danom, ako nije neka sjednica pred skupstinom cemo prosvjedovati pred troje japanaca


ma da, mislila sam na Trg Stjepana Radića, ne na Gornji grad

----------


## Cocolina

Subota!

----------


## čokolada

nemojmo ovako glasovati, recite dan, mjesto i vrijeme. meni se čini bolje radni dan, subotom će se sve utopiti u moru špicera, a i kome bi prosvjedovali pred poglavarstvom (ako tamo bude meeting)?.

----------


## Shiny

Meni bolje paše radni dan...
no slažem se da moramo odmah reagirati....
Jer poanta je u tome što će svi iz gradske skupštine glasati za ovaj prijedlog jer ako ne izglasaju njihovi se poslovi dovode pod upitnik!
Javite pa da saljem mail svima koje znam za prosvjed!!

----------


## laumi

ja ću svakako doći, više mi paše radni dan, ali ako će biti u subotu, isto dolazim

----------


## Dijana

Ja sam za Poglavarstvo.

----------


## icyoh

[QUOTE=Danka_;1746292]Poanta koju ti nisi skužila je da to nećeš moći dokazati.  :Wink: 


Kako ne?
Vrtić ima popis koja su se prijavila (s kojeg se vidi tko bi koliko plaćao). 
I ima popis djece djece koju primi (i isto se vidi tko bi plaćao koliko).

I vrlo se jednostavno izračuna koji je % upisanih iz "koje kategorije"

I eto ti temelja za tužbu   :Wink:

----------


## laumi

> nemojmo ovako glasovati, recite dan, mjesto i vrijeme. meni se čini bolje radni dan, *subotom će se sve utopiti u moru špicera, a i kome bi prosvjedovali pred poglavarstvom*?.


Slažem se s ovime.

----------


## apricot

> nemojmo ovako glasovati, recite dan, mjesto i vrijeme. meni se čini bolje radni dan, subotom će se sve utopiti u moru špicera, a i kome bi prosvjedovali pred poglavarstvom?.


 
čokolada, koliko ljudi ima mogućnost iskoristiti pauzu i doći do Trga (iz svih dijelova grada)?
Ili si mislila u poslijepodnevnim satima?

----------


## čokolada

pa mislila sam ako se ide na poglavarstvo subota je besmislena.

----------


## Mima

Ja mogu radnim danom pred poglavarstvom. Imam pol sata pauze, ali moram paziti da ne ostanem predugo.

----------


## Nika

Subotom se lakše organizirati...

Radnim danom bolje pred poglavarstvo...

----------


## ivancica

> pa mislila sam ako se ide na poglavarstvo subota je besmislena.


To je istina. Ja nisam znala na koji trg si ti Apri mislila u gornjem postu. :Undecided:

----------


## apricot

> pa mislila sam ako se ide na poglavarstvo subota je besmislena.


da, zato i nudimo poglavarstvo radnim danom, a Trg u subotu.

ali, mislim da je vremenska prognoza odlučila umjesto nas:
http://prognoza.hr/sedam.php?id=seda...ska&code=14240

----------


## Zubic vila

I ja glasam za vikend.

----------


## spunky125

meni sve odgovara

----------


## Angie75

> Ja mogu radnim danom pred poglavarstvom. Imam pol sata pauze, ali moram paziti da ne ostanem predugo.


Isto ovako.
Uf, kako sam ljuta zbog ovakvih glupih i brzopletih poteza  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zubic vila

[QUOTE=icyoh;1746322]


> Poanta koju ti nisi skužila je da to nećeš moći dokazati. 
> 
> 
> Kako ne?
> Vrtić ima popis koja su se prijavila (s kojeg se vidi tko bi koliko plaćao). 
> I ima popis djece djece koju primi (i isto se vidi tko bi plaćao koliko).
> 
> I vrlo se jednostavno izračuna koji je % upisanih iz "koje kategorije"
> 
> I eto ti temelja za tužbu


Ma možeš ti podnijeti tužbu, ali to ti može s ovim argumentima proći jedino ako ti je Šeks prijatelj.

Jer službeno će kao i sad kriteriji za upis biti jedni (socijalni, broj djece, zaposlenost roditelja), a za plaćanje se uvode novi. 
Ako gradski ured i dobije nalog (tajni naravno) da ugura što više djece koja bi više plaćala to će biti teško dokazati kao nešto protupravno i diskriminirajuće jer zapravo osnovni kriterij za prednost kod primanja u vrtić i jest (osim teške socijale i puno djece) zaposlenost oba roditelja. A u obiteljima gdje oboje rade su i primanja najčešće bolja nego tamo gdje samo jedan radi.

----------


## magriz

apri - istina je da će ljudi teže doći radnim danom, ali subota nema puno smisla osim ako se ne poprati novinarima jako jako

----------


## ivarica

mozemo u ovu subotu krenuti na trgu, jedan od zahtjeva nam moze biti da se hitno sastanemo s predlagateljima
a ako se do srijede ne dogodi sastanak ili inicijativa, onda u srijedu pred poglavarstvom
mislim da sreijedom i jesu sastanci poglavarstva

ne bojim se utopljenosti
a i medijima je ovo trenutno jako zanimljivo

vidite npr moj topik gdje nas zovu i traze roditelje 
koji se ne javljaju  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

7 dnevna prognoza je sve samo ne pouzdana 4., 5. i 6. dana  :Grin: . osim toga svejedno je ako sipi kišica ili prši snježićak - problem je prolom oblaka. koliko prosvjed traje? pola sata, dulje?

----------


## Nika

ne javljaju se jer je strah od kamenovanja
naslov u novinama je za bogate skuplji vrtić


a poanta je u tome da je fakat dosta toga, vuku nas za nos

----------


## icyoh

> ne javljaju se jer je strah od kamenovanja
> naslov u novinama je za bogate skuplji vrtić
> 
> 
> a poanta je u tome da je fakat dosta toga, vuku nas za nos


Točno to.
PA vidi već reakcije na (civiliziranom) forumu.
Svejedno neki ne kuže zašto ovaj način nije "pravedan".
Jer bi garant izašao članak s naslovom tipa "i bogati plaču"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## babyboys

[QUOTE=Zubic vila;1746352]


> Ma možeš ti podnijeti tužbu, ali to ti može s ovim argumentima proći jedino ako ti je Šeks prijatelj.
> 
> Jer službeno će kao i sad kriteriji za upis biti jedni (socijalni, broj djece, zaposlenost roditelja), a za plaćanje se uvode novi. 
> Ako gradski ured i dobije nalog (tajni naravno) da ugura što više djece koja bi više plaćala to će biti teško dokazati kao nešto protupravno i diskriminirajuće jer zapravo osnovni kriterij za prednost kod primanja u vrtić i jest (osim teške socijale i puno djece) zaposlenost oba roditelja. A u obiteljima gdje oboje rade su i primanja najčešće bolja nego tamo gdje samo jedan radi.


 
oba zaposlena roditelja su i ona koja rade za 3000- 4000 kn svaki.

----------


## vissnja

Cure-ovi kriterijumi za upis u vrtic. Kod nas ovakav sistem funkcionise vec duze (podnosis sva moguca i nemoguca dokumenta, osim brisa guzice, kako bi dokazao da nemas para da platis vrtic) ali pri upisu dece u vrtic to niko ne pita. Znaci prijava i upis u vrtic idu samo po kriterijumu deca sa zaposlena oba roditelja, a ako ostane mesta onda i ostali.... A tek kad je dete primljeno u vrtic, i plati se prva uplatnica (puna cena) onda se podnose zahtevi za subvencije pa kome se odobri.

----------


## babyboys

sorry, krivo je kvotano, a ne znam popravit... citirala sam zubić vilu.

----------


## Kate76

*Apricot* definitivno subota!

Mogla bi svašta iskomentirati, ali ću samo reći da je prijedlog sramota bez obzira u koji dohodovnu skupinu ljudi pripadali. Socijalnu pravdu ići graditi na leđima djece je potpuno neprihvatljivo i to ne da bi se postigla zaista neka pravda nego da se pokrpaju rupe promašenih investicija i jelte svega što je dovelo do toga... Mislim da je krajnje vrijeme da se tome kaže stop.

----------


## ivarica

ja razumijem to sto pisete ali ovim nisu ugrozeni samo roditelji iznadprosjecnih primanja, nego svi roditelji prosjecnih primanja

----------


## Nika

> Mogla bi svašta iskomentirati, ali ću samo reći da je prijedlog sramota bez obzira u koji dohodovnu skupinu ljudi pripadali. *Socijalnu pravdu ići graditi na leđima djece je potpuno neprihvatljivo i to ne da bi se postigla zaista neka pravda nego da se pokrpaju rupe promašenih investicija i jelte svega što je dovelo do toga... Mislim da je krajnje vrijeme da se tome kaže stop.*


 
Upravo tako!

----------


## apricot

> apri - istina je da će ljudi teže doći radnim danom, ali subota nema puno smisla osim ako se ne poprati novinarima jako jako


magriz, ne brinemo za novinare u subotu prije podne
uvijek nas prate, a da ne kažem da su sinoć zvali i poslije 21 h, što se obično ne dešava

ovo je čisti aktualac

----------


## rossa

> *Ivarice*, ja imam 2 djece u vrtiću i morat ću plaćati najveću cijenu, znaći 3000 kn umjesto
> 700 kn, ali ja fakt ne mislim da je to nepravedno prema meni, pošto MM ima dobru plaću.
> Sad će opet ispast da tu pričamo a kad treba na Tv ni glasa čuti nije...I istina je


A što ako ti muž dogodine izgubi dobar posao, a vama se gledaju prošlogodišnji visoki prihodi? Postoji li uopće mogućnost ponovnog određivanja iznosa?

----------


## Jelka

Meni u biti svejedno, možda bolje radni dan, poglavarstvo, blizu radim.

Jel još uvijek tražite roditelje za hateve? Niš ne obećajem.

----------


## magriz

> ja razumijem to sto pisete ali ovim nisu ugrozeni samo roditelji iznadprosjecnih primanja, nego svi roditelji prosjecnih primanja


pa ti i najčešće naj.bu
da li je plaća od 7-8000 iznadprosječna? za 5-7 dežurstava mjesečno?
dvoje takvih i 1 dijete - i za bandića su bogati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## magriz

> A što ako ti muž dogodine izgubi dobar posao, a vama se gledaju prošlogodišnji visoki prihodi? Postoji li uopće mogućnost ponovnog određivanja iznosa?


kao recimo kod mene - nakon NG zakoniti više ne radi - prestao ugovor, a prestar je da ga itko želi zaposlit

----------


## apricot

> Meni u biti svejedno, možda bolje radni dan, poglavarstvo, blizu radim.
> 
> Jel još uvijek tražite roditelje za hateve? Niš ne obećajem.


tražimo

aj se brzo dogovori s mužem, hitno je

----------


## vitika

treba prosvjedovati i protiv principa uzimanja građanima sve više i više svaki put kad se pojavi rupa u proračunu kojeg su oni sami financirali. jer ako ovaj prijedlog prođe, sljedeći put kad ne bude novaca potražit će ga i uzeti negdje drugdje... ako treba uvesti drugačije plaćanje za vrtiće zašto to nije napravio kad je postao gradonačelnik nego sad kad nema novaca pa će uzimati mladim obiteljima s malom djecom...

----------


## icyoh

> ja razumijem to sto pisete ali ovim nisu ugrozeni samo roditelji iznadprosjecnih primanja, nego svi roditelji prosjecnih primanja


 
Ja bih samo htjela istaknuti da i jesu ugroženi roditelji prosj. primanja jer ih zakon vidi kao todoriće.
Tj. usudila bih se reći da su ovime i najugroženiji.
Što naravno ne znači da nisu i svi drugi.

----------


## Storma

> A što ako ti muž dogodine izgubi dobar posao, a vama se gledaju prošlogodišnji visoki prihodi? Postoji li uopće mogućnost ponovnog određivanja iznosa?


ne znam kako to funkcionira za djecji doplatak, oni isto gledaju proslu godinu.

----------


## kimama

Mislim da bi kod ovog problema "institucije" trebale reagirati (pravobraniteljica za djecu, pučki pravobranitelj ili tko već). Sva djeca bi trebala biti jednaka bez obzira na njihovo socijalno ili imovinsko porijeklo. Zakon o zabrani diskriminacije govori o tome. Samo, nažalost, izgleda da se taj zakon spominje samo ako su povrijeđena prava punoljetnih osoba.
Ako se nešto daje djeci, pa bila to i subvencija za gradski vrtić, svoj djeci treba dati jednako bez obzira na primanja njihovih roditelja. 
Kad bi banalizirali ideju (diskriminaciju) onda bi ispalo da ni novogodišnji paketići ne trebaju biti isti. Oni čiji roditelji zarađuju više trebaju dobiti "skromnije" paketiće pa nek im roditelji doma namire razliku. Možda je tako kod zaposlenih u poglavarstvu.
Iskreno i meni je glupo da netko vozi auto od 300000 kn, a plaća dječji vrtić 200 ili 400 kuna. Ali taj bi se problem trebao rješavati na drugi način, a ne raditi razliku među djecom.

----------


## Storma

> Ja bih samo htjela istaknuti da i jesu ugroženi roditelji prosj. primanja jer ih zakon vidi kao todoriće.
> Tj. usudila bih se reći da su ovime i najugroženiji.
> Što naravno ne znači da nisu i svi drugi.


slazem se

----------


## srecica

Ja sam za ovo sto predlaze Ivarica: u subotu na Trg, a u srijedu pred poglavarstvo.
Novinari ce nas popratiti sigurno, samo neka nas se skupi sto vise!

----------


## krojachica

rossa, svjesna sam toga, samo kažem da mi je u ovom trenutku licemjerno istupati.
Kao i kod svake slične mjere definitivno puše oni sa niskim ali i srednjim plaćama, 
dok je onima sa visokim zapravo svejedno koliko plaćaju

----------


## mirjana

> A što ako ti muž dogodine izgubi dobar posao, a vama se gledaju prošlogodišnji visoki prihodi? Postoji li uopće mogućnost ponovnog određivanja iznosa?


ili ne izgubi posao, ali mu ne isplate nekoliko plaća, a vama se gleda prošlogodišnji (dobar) prosjek?

----------


## Freja

> ne javljaju se jer je strah od kamenovanja
> naslov u novinama je za bogate skuplji vrtić
> 
> 
> a poanta je u tome da je fakat dosta toga, vuku nas za nos


Upravo tako. Jučer sam dugo razmišljala da li da se javim. Ali:
a) spadam u kategoriju "bogatih" pa će ispasti da uvijek negoduju oni koji najviše imaju i neće me se uzeti za ozbiljno
b) zato što sam previše ogorčena na cijelu situaciju i na način na koji se misli provesti ta raspodjela, gdje će biti varanja i laganja na svakom koraku, sve popraćeno plavim kovertama i inim pomoćnim sredstvima
c) imam previše loših iskustava s novinarskim izvrtanjem izjava pa će napisati samo moje prihode i to da mislim da nije fer, a izostavit će sve ono što navedem kao argumente zašto mislim da nije fer i to da zapravo nisam protiv određenog povećanja cijene vrtića.

Kad bi mi netko garantirao da će napisati/prikazati sve što ću reći, još bih se i javila, a kako to nikad nije slučaj - neću. Dovoljno se i bez toga manipulira mnome i mojom djecom (i mojom poreznom karticom).

----------


## apricot

*subota, 20. 11.2010.*
*10 sati*
*Trg bana J. Jelačića*

----------


## srecica

> ili ne izgubi posao, ali mu ne isplate nekoliko plaća, a vama se gleda prošlogodišnji (dobar) prosjek?


Moze biti i obratno, da si recimo bila na porodiljnom i gleda ti se taj prosjek i placas manju cijenu, a placa ti je ustvari kategorija iznad ili jos vise.

Kako god okrenes nije u redu za nikoga i nikome nije svejedno.
Treba nam prosvjed!

----------


## Nivi

Mi dolazimo....

----------


## apricot

znam da nam je svima potrebno ventiliranje, ali možemo li barem dio vremena i energije utrošiti da pošaljemo mail svim prijateljima i poznatima, da dođu u subotu, da pokažu kako im je stalo i da nećemo dopustiti da nam stadioni, javni zahodi i šoping centri kroje kućni budžet i sudbinu?

----------


## srecica

> *subota, 20. 11.2010.*
> *10 sati*
> *Trg bana J. Jelačića*


naljepi ovdje neki tekst pa cemo ga lijepiti u statuse na FB i slati na mail adrese prijatelja

----------


## Freja

Dolazimo svi!

----------


## Kate76

> rossa, svjesna sam toga, samo kažem da mi je u ovom trenutku licemjerno istupati.
> Kao i kod svake slične mjere definitivno puše oni sa niskim ali i srednjim plaćama, 
> dok je onima sa visokim zapravo svejedno koliko plaćaju


Ok, Kojachica možda se ti zbog muževih visokih primanja ne smatraš pozvanom buniti se.
Ali ovo je stvar principa! Vidjeli smo kako to izgleda kada se uzimajući u obzir primanja razreže krizni porez u ime boljeg sutra.
Pa jel došlo to bolje sutra? Nije! I neće na taj način.
Ovo je samo još jedan vid takvog harača.
Nek prođe ovaj, doći će i treći. I četvrti... I tako u beskraj.
Ovo nije način na koji bi se trebao krpati proračun, gradski, državni, nije bitno.
A naš zadatak bi trebao biti da jasno i glasno kažemo da to vidimo i da ne želimo više pristati na to.

----------


## rossa

Ja 99% neću doći, ali da bar malo budem korisna
Da se ne bi opet novinari izvukli nešto tipa "Bogati se bune jer ne plaćaju vrtić/jaslice 400/200 kn" možda ne bi bilo loše formulirati nekoliko teza koje su problematične u ovom prijedlogu. Mislim da bi nekoliko posve jasnih teza privukle veći broj roditelja.
Nemam vremena sad iščitavati opet sve pa izvlačiti ali recimo
- Velika razlika u iznosu od 1200-2000.
- obaveza plaćanja vrtića za cijeli mjesec pa makar dijete išlo 1 dan (a ostatak provelo doma s tetom čuvalicom koju su roditelji isto platitili jer ne mogu mjesecima biti na bolovanju svakih 2 tjedna)
- Nepostojanje (nisam sigurna, ali nisam našla) mogućnosti ponovnog izračuna cijene tijekom godine zbog velike promjene u prihodima
- ukupna imovina, a ne samo plaća

----------


## Zubic vila

> oba zaposlena roditelja su i ona koja rade za 3000- 4000 kn svaki.


Ma znam ja to babyboys, ali generalno su najčešće (ne uvijek naravno) financijski u prednosti obitelji s dva zaposlena roditelja. A kao djeca oba zaposlena roditelja će i ta djeca imati prednost pri samom upisu u vrtić i to je i dosad bilo. Samo sam objašnjavala vezano na ovo što je icyoh tvrdila, kako će biti nemoguće dokazati da su se primala djeca koja će više plaćati pa da je tako rađena diskriminacija jer će odgovor gradskog ureda za većinu djece koja će puno plaćati biti da su primljena jer im OBA roditelja rade. 

Uostalom to nije toliko važno, problem je što se ovako nešto provodi:
1. prije nego se na 100 drugih mjesta začepe rupe u gradskom proračunu
2. što se uvodi preko noći
3. što su kriteriji i način provođenja u startu postavljeni tako da omogućavaju ogromnu sivu zonu
4. što se opet lomi najviše preko tzv. srednje klase koja se već godinama bori da ostane srednja a ne padne u siromaštvo
5. što još uvijek nije jasno kako će to pomoći rješenju problema ogromnog broja neupisane djece u vrtićima čiji bi roditelji htjeli raditi, a ne rade jer im (najčešće ženi) kad plati čuvanje djeteta ostane 500 ili 1000 kuna plaće, a za to većina neće ići svako jutro na posao osim onih kojima nažalost i taj iznos treba za golu egzistenciju.

----------


## apricot

*za prosvjed je važno imati "bučalice" (fućkaljke, trumpete, okarine, zvečke, one iritantne dječje sviralice, bubnjeve)...*
*ima li tko voljan doma raditi transparente?*

----------


## icyoh

> Ma znam ja to babyboys, ali generalno su najčešće (ne uvijek naravno) financijski u prednosti obitelji s dva zaposlena roditelja. A kao djeca oba zaposlena roditelja će i ta djeca imati prednost pri samom upisu u vrtić i to je i dosad bilo. Samo sam objašnjavala vezano na ovo što je icyoh tvrdila, kako će biti nemoguće dokazati da su se primala djeca koja će više plaćati pa da je tako rađena diskriminacija jer će odgovor gradskog ureda za većinu djece koja će puno plaćati biti da su primljena jer im OBA roditelja rade.


 
OK, zaboravimo o oba zaposlena roditelja jer brkamo kruške i jabuke- govorim o mogućim situacijama da će "prednost" pri upisu imati dijete oba zaposlena roditelja koji će plaćati 2000kn nego dijete oba zaposlena roditelja koji će plaćati 200kn.
A to se jednostavno da provjeriti (tj. trebalo bi se jednostavno dati provjeriti ako npr. sud naloži vrtićima da objave % primljene djece s oba zaposlena roditelja po svim "socijalnim" kategorijama).

Jer sam spremna kladiti se da nijedno dijete s oba zaposlena roditelja koji će plaćati 2000kn neće ostati neupisano.

Jel sada jasnije?  :Smile:

----------


## winnerica

Bok cure, nemam vremena iščitavati sve i molim tko zna da mi odgovori:
- novčana pomoć za djecu je smanjena, ja sam dobila 1. ratu od 6 za iznos 66000 kn za treće dijete, hoće to meni biti smanjeno iduće godine (ili ukinuto) ili se to odnosi samo na nove bebe? Hvala!

U vezi prosvjeda, ak se izorganiziram doma dolazim obavezno s ekipom!

----------


## lukab

> *subota, 20. 11.2010.*
> *10 sati*
> *Trg bana J. Jelačića*


dolazim i lijepim ovo na FB profil

----------


## babyboys

> OK, zaboravimo o oba zaposlena roditelja jer brkamo kruške i jabuke- govorim o mogućim situacijama da će "prednost" pri upisu imati dijete oba zaposlena roditelja koji će plaćati 2000kn nego dijete oba zaposlena roditelja koji će plaćati 200kn.
> A to se jednostavno da provjeriti (tj. trebalo bi se jednostavno dati provjeriti ako npr. sud naloži vrtićima da objave % primljene djece s oba zaposlena roditelja po svim "socijalnim" kategorijama).
> 
> Jer sam spremna kladiti se da nijedno dijete s oba zaposlena roditelja koji će plaćati 2000kn neće ostati neupisano.
> 
> Jel sada jasnije?


to sam i ja mislila. oba zaposlena roditelja iz višeg platnog razreda će imati prešutnu prednost pred oba zapoislena roditelja iz nižeg . to je diskriminacija koju je moguće dokazati.

----------


## Zubic vila

> OK, zaboravimo o oba zaposlena roditelja jer brkamo kruške i jabuke- govorim o mogućim situacijama da će "prednost" pri upisu imati dijete oba zaposlena roditelja koji će plaćati 2000kn nego dijete oba zaposlena roditelja koji će plaćati 200kn.
> A to se jednostavno da provjeriti (tj. trebalo bi se jednostavno dati provjeriti ako npr. sud naloži vrtićima da objave % primljene djece s oba zaposlena roditelja po svim "socijalnim" kategorijama).
> 
> Jer sam spremna kladiti se da nijedno dijete s oba zaposlena roditelja koji će plaćati 2000kn neće ostati neupisano.
> 
> Jel sada jasnije?


Sve je meni jasno Icyoh, ali te ćeš podatke dobiti- nikad! 

Mi govorimo o gradskom uredu koji još uvijek "ne zna" koliko je djece ostalo neupisano ove godine u Zagrebu jer je to kao komplicirano izračunati. Pa su izračunali novinari.
A da ne spominjem zakonsku zaštitu podataka, jedino bi inspekcija mogla dobiti uvid u tako nešto, a da je Bandiću inspekcija problem davno on ne bi bio tu gdje je.

Moj zaključak je bio da se zaboravi Ustavni sud, protiv ovog se može samo prevencijom i dizanjem buke u javnosti odmah i sad. Ako to izglasaju- piši kući propalo. Bar do slijedećih izbora, a to je na gradskom nivou još jako daleko...

----------


## apricot

!!!




> *za prosvjed je važno imati "bučalice" (fućkaljke, trumpete, okarine, zvečke, one iritantne dječje sviralice, bubnjeve)...*

----------


## icyoh

Pa ne znam.
Iz iskustva iz RL s više strana - kad god je u vrtić išao netko pravne struke tko je izrecitirao da ima pravo na blabla (zaboravila sam, a imam negdje) žalba je uvijek pozitivno riješena (osobno znam 8 takvih slučajeva).

A ne znam jel itko ikada uložio tužbu ustavnom sudu vezano uz transparentnost upisa u vrtiće?
U biti, lupam na pamet, nisam pravnik nego ekonomist.

No zar nije Roda uložila tužbu za MPO zakon?
Pa može li i za vrtiće? Ne mislim samo na Rodu nego i inače nekoga.

----------


## lukab

> !!!


budem nesto nasla doma u arsenalu  :Laughing:

----------


## Zubic vila

> to sam i ja mislila. oba zaposlena roditelja iz višeg platnog razreda će imati prešutnu prednost pred oba zapoislena roditelja iz nižeg . to je diskriminacija koju je moguće dokazati.


To bi bio jasan primjer diskriminacije prema imovini koju je netko naveo iz Ustava, apsolutno. 
Ali dok su god kriteriji za primanje u vrtić tako brojni i površni, a nema nekog jasnog sustava bodovanja tih kriterija, rang lista itd. nema šanse da to dokažemo. Jer će npr. ispast da ovi bogatiji zaposleni roditelji nemaju baku u istom gradu, a ovi drugi imaju. A i takve se stvari pitaju na intervjuu u vrtiću. I još uvijek nitko ne zna koliko bodova nosi baka, koliko primanja, a koliko zaposlenost.

----------


## Teta Eta

Dolazim na prosvjed i lijepim to na fb.

A Bandicu proalze razno razne nebuloze, tako da me ne bi cudilo da i ovo prodje (kao na primjer parkiranje u Sigetu do 22h, sve dane u tjednu). Mora se dici super velika halabuka, ili ce on reci da su gradjani tako sami trazili!!!

----------


## icyoh

Jesam dobro preletila preko članka da će SDP podržati bandića? A sad više ne znam gdje sam to vidjela.

----------


## zvjerka

Dolazimo!

CURE BRAVO!
Napokon da smo se ko nacija pokrenuli, a ne samo slijegati ramenima i pričati a kaj ja tu mogu.

----------


## apricot

*subota, 20. 11.2010.
10 sati*
*Trg bana J. Jelačića*

----------


## Danka_

http://www.business.hr/hr/Naslovnica...j-zivotni-stil

To je izjava predsjednika Odbora za financije Zagrebačke skupštine Igora Rađenovića.

----------


## Zubic vila

> Iz iskustva iz RL s više strana - kad god je u vrtić išao netko pravne struke tko je izrecitirao da ima pravo na blabla (zaboravila sam, a imam negdje) žalba je uvijek pozitivno riješena (osobno znam 8 takvih slučajeva).


Vjerujem da je tako. I mislim da je razlog tome što su oni tamo svjesni koliko se mulja pa kad dođe netko potkovan i glasan, daju mu što je tražio samo da "ne talasa dalje".




> A ne znam jel itko ikada uložio tužbu ustavnom sudu vezano uz transparentnost upisa u vrtiće?


Nije, ali netransparentnost bi već bila u igri za ustavnu tužbu. Ne sama po sebi, ali u sklopu tužbe za zaštitu ustavnih prava. Ali postoje neki preduvjeti. Da ne parafraziram:




> Članak 62.
> (1) *Svatko* može podnijeti Ustavnom sudu ustavnu tužbu ako smatra da mu je *pojedinačnim aktom* tijela državne vlasti, tijela jedinice lokalne i područne (regionalne) samouprave ili pravne osobe s javnim ovlastima, *kojim je odlučeno o njegovim pravima i obvezama* ili o sumnji ili optužbi zbog kažnjivog djela, povrijeđeno *ljudsko pravo ili temeljna sloboda zajamčena Ustavom*, odnosno Ustavom zajamčeno pravo na lokalnu i područnu (regionalnu) samoupravu (u daljnjem tekstu: ustavno pravo).
> (2) Ako je zbog povrede ustavnih prava dopušten drugi prav­ni put, ustavna tužba može se podnijeti *tek nakon što je taj pravni put iscrpljen*.
> (3) U stvarima u kojima je dopušten upravni spor, odnosno revizija u parničnom ili izvanparničnom postupku, pravni put je iscrpljen nakon što je odlučeno i o tim pravnim sredstvima.
> Članak 63.
> (1) Ustavni sud će pokrenuti postupak po ustavnoj tužbi i prije no što je iscrpljen pravni put, u slučaju kad o pravima i obvezama stranke ili o sumnji ili optužbi zbog kažnjivog djela nije u razumnom roku odlučio sud ili u slučaju kad se osporenim pojedinačnim aktom grubo vrijeđaju ustavna prava, a potpuno je razvidno da bi nepokretanjem ustavnosudskog postupka za podnositelja ustavne tužbe mogle nastati teške i nepopravljive posljedice.


To je iz Ustavnog zakon o US.
I bilo bi primjenjivo samo za one koji bi mogli dokazati da uz identične uvjete navedene u natječaju njihovo dijete nije primljeno, ali je nauštrb njega primljeno "isto" takvo dijete čiji roditelji će plaćati više.

----------


## zvjerka

I mame školaraca koji pohađaju produženi boravak nek nam se priključe.
Jer po tome mogu komotno ispisati djecu iz vrtića i boravka i dati otkaz jer skoro cijela plaća bi mi otišla na podmirivanje navedenih troškova.

----------


## Zubic vila

> http://www.business.hr/hr/Naslovnica...j-zivotni-stil
> 
> To je izjava predsjednika Odbora za financije Zagrebačke skupštine Igora Rađenovića.


 
Svaka mu čast.

----------


## Kate76

> *subota, 20. 11.2010.*
> *10 sati*
> *Trg bana J. Jelačića*


Dolazim i lijepim na FB.

----------


## Ria

U žurbi sam...dajte vi koji ste stavili na FB i šaljete mailom kopirajte tu neki tekst da se poslužimo.
Ako ne odem preko granice dolazim!!!
Svaka čast cure!

----------


## icyoh

> http://www.business.hr/hr/Naslovnica...j-zivotni-stil
> 
> To je izjava predsjednika Odbora za financije Zagrebačke skupštine Igora Rađenovića.


Nema čovjek više što dometnuti.
Naklon!

----------


## Svimbalo

Dolazimo!

----------


## apricot

> U žurbi sam...dajte vi koji ste stavili na FB i šaljete mailom kopirajte tu neki tekst da se poslužimo.


skrati si ovo kako ti paše
PR još nije gotov

_Udruga RODA poziva sve građanke i građane grada Zagreba i okolice da nam se pridruže u mirnom prosvjedu u subotu 20. studenog 2010. u 10 sati na Trgu Bana Jelačića._ 

_Iznenađeni jučerašnjom objavom Gradske skupštine o izglasavanju novog Pravilnika o subvencioniranju vrtića, tražimo da nas se uključi u raspravu o tom modelu subvencioniranja vrtića, produženog boravka u osnovnim školama te gubitkom ili smanjenjem osnovnih prava koja se izravno odnose na djecu i njihove roditelje_
_Ionako pogođeni krizom, lošim standardom, a visokim izdvajanjima iz plaće u obliku prireza, smatramo predložene mjere još jednim negativnim utjecajem ne samo na obiteljski budžet već i samo dostojanstvo i moral građana i obitelji ovoga grada._ 
_Pravilnikom se predlaže cijeli niz problematičnih rješenja, a najvažnije je da se nauštrb obitelji s djecom želi popraviti očajno stanje gradskog proračuna za koje te obitelji nisu krive, a ponajmanje njihova djeca. Novi će Pravilnik najviše štete donijeti upravo onim zaposlenim roditeljima koji ionako već kroz prirez najviše izdvajaju za gradsku blagajnu. Većina „bogatih“ građana prema Pravilniku daleko je od bogatstva, a mnoge će „bogate“ obitelji ovo povećanje cijena dovesti u kategoriju onih koji jedva preživljavaju mjesec._

----------


## Danka_

apri, možda bi umjesto "o izglasavanju novog Pravilnika" trebalo staviti "o prijedlogu novog Pravilnika" ili tako nekako

Ovako zvuči kao da je već izglasan, a činjenica je da nije.

----------


## Tashunica

iskreno se nadam da ću se uspjeti izorganizirati.

----------


## apricot

> apri, možda bi umjesto "o izglasavanju novog Pravilnika" trebalo staviti "o prijedlogu novog Pravilnika" ili tako nekako
> 
> Ovako zvuči kao da je već izglasan, a činjenica je da nije.


ok, tenks

----------


## klaudija

Zašto se nigdje ne spominju naknade za novorođenčad? Mislim da je i to jako bitno..

----------


## Zubic vila

Znam da se ne radi o vrtićima, ali moram i ovo prokomentirati iz istog članka, izvrsno ilustrira kako su ove mjere stihijski određene bez imalo smisla i istinske socijalne osjetljivosti:




> Pravo na besplatni prijevoz od 1. siječnja 2011. imat će umirovljenici čiji je prihod manji od pet tisuća kuna, nezaposleni čija su primanja po članu obitelji manja od 1700 kuna...


Iz ovog proizlazi da se umirovljenik s 4000 kn mirovine besplatno vozi, a bračni par koji živi od jedne plaće koja je 4000 kn, a drugi je nezaposlen oboje plaćaju ZET- jedan kao zaposlena osoba, a drugi kao nezaposlen koji ima više od 1700kn po glavi u obitelji. To je užasno nepravedno, a kad još znamo da većina umirovljenika živi u vlastitom stanu, a da mnogo mladih parova vraća kredite za stan... 

Samo jedan od brojnih apsurda kad se o tako osjetljivim stvarima na brzinu i paušalno odlučuje.

----------


## Mima

Nije to stihijski, Bandić dobro zna tko glasa za njega.

----------


## Tashunica

neka proda stanove i snizi cijene za poslovne prostore na kraju grada, kapnulo bi mu toliko love da bi pokrpao sve rupe.
ovako sve zjapi prazno, još se plaćaju milijuni za njihovo čuvanje.

----------


## Stijena

> http://www.business.hr/hr/Naslovnica...j-zivotni-stil
> 
> To je izjava predsjednika Odbora za financije Zagrebačke skupštine Igora Rađenovića.


 jel on neka dovoljno velika faca da to što ovdje piše i bude tako?
cure, naklon za tako brzo organiziranje prosvjeda - treba ipak što prije, pa makar i da im se malo gaće zatresu  :Grin:  ako ništa drugo

----------


## apricot

> iskreno se nadam da ću se uspjeti izorganizirati.


 :Heart: 

joj, Tash, znam kako je teško reorganizirati se kada je sve ovako nabrzaka...

Ali, nekako si mislim kako mi je puno lakše odgoditi izlet i druženje s prijateljima, nego odvojiti (u našem slučaju) cca 5000 kuna. A neki, bome, i po 20000 godišnje.

I onda sve to nekoliko godina!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zubic vila

> Nije to stihijski, Bandić dobro zna tko glasa za njega.


Imaš pravo Mima, makar i broj nezaposlenih nije za baciti, nažalost.

Najgore je što se sve radi tako površno i uvijek odere preko leđa zaposlenih koji se bore da ostanu srednja klasa. Iako je ono što mi u HR smatramo srednjom klasom zapravo prilično siromaštvo za zapadni svijet. 
I opet se svodi na to da se pošten rad destimulira na sve moguće načine. Tako smo i došli tu gdje jesmo.

----------


## icyoh

Meni je bio super članak neki dan tko je sve zaslužio gradski stan.
I kako mi plaćamo pričuvu dotičnim "celebovima" jer oni siroti nemaju.

----------


## Minda

> bili se mijenjala za 10satno radno vrijeme, odgovornost, 10g obrazovanja, putovanja po svijetu na edukacije i sve što ide jednog-npr. doktora?
> o ispada da ljudi dobivaju 10000 kn jer im pada s neba.
> pričamo o ljudima koji su se obrazovali, rade, taru se i zarađuju LEGALNO zbog toga. 
> nije im palo s neba i vaši komentari nisu primjereni.


potpis na ovo

----------


## apricot

*može li netko sutra printati transparente (A3) i donijeti ih sa sobom na prosvjed?*

dat ćemo tekst.

----------


## Tashunica

> joj, Tash, znam kako je teško reorganizirati se kada je sve ovako nabrzaka...
> 
> Ali, nekako si mislim kako mi je puno lakše odgoditi izlet i druženje s prijateljima, nego odvojiti (u našem slučaju) cca 5000 kuna. A neki, bome, i po 20000 godišnje.
> 
> I onda sve to nekoliko godina!


eh da se bar radi o izletu. obiteljske obaveze, ali već kalkuliram i mislim da ću uspjeti.

----------


## Svimbalo

Užasno sam u gužvi, pa površno čitam - dolazite li s klincima?

----------


## Nika

> Užasno sam u gužvi, pa površno čitam - dolazite li s klincima?


ja planiram

----------


## laumi

Ni kod mene se ne radi o izletu, nego o tome hoću li imati kome ostaviti barem dvoje od troje djece da ih ne vučem sa sobom. Zato sam i napisala da mi više odgovara radnim danom.
Ali, potrudit ću se.

A u srijedu (jel to definitivno?) svakako dolazim.

I vidjela sam majice s transparentom na Facebooku - odlično!

----------


## Minda

subota ćemo obiteljski provesti na prosvjedu  :Smile:

----------


## Minda

> ja planiram


i ja

----------


## Tashunica

> Užasno sam u gužvi, pa površno čitam - dolazite li s klincima?


 ja sam vjerojatno bezdjetetna.

----------


## apricot

ne, srijeda nije definitivna, čekat ćemo njihov odgovor 

(ja spomenula izlet jer se kod mene o tome radi. pitajte Niku)

djecu svakako povedite sa sobom, ako možete.

----------


## anatom

mi stizemo.

i kako do majce? mrak je!

----------


## gita75

i ja

----------


## apricot

pogledajte majice 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...d=151888302050

----------


## apricot

majice ćemo dijeliti (ali pritom i najljubaznije moliti neku donaciju)

----------


## lola_34

Odlična je majica  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Nika

> ne, srijeda nije definitivna, čekat ćemo njihov odgovor 
> 
> (ja spomenula izlet jer se kod mene o tome radi. pitajte Niku)
> 
> djecu svakako povedite sa sobom, ako možete.


 
Preusmjerit ćemo ga na izlet po gornjem gradu nakon prosvjeda  :Wink:

----------


## mendula

Može kakva obavijest na Portalu za one koji nisu na fejsu?

----------


## amel

Može li netko doći do sindikalista? Ovo je i njihov problem... nek i oni pozovu svoje članove na prosvjed...

----------


## Mukica

imat cemo i majice
moci cete ih, uz donaciju, dobiti pola sata prije prosvjeda
velicine su:

vel. 1-2
vel. 3-4
vel. 5-6
vel. 7-8
vel. 9-11
vel. 12-13

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Dolazimo!


I mi !

----------


## Freja

Majice su zakon! Sačuvajte mi jednu  :Smile:

----------


## Jelka

apri, sori što se nisam javila, sve mi žao što ću napisati. A to je da nećemo moći s novinarima razgovarati. Ja bih, ali moram poštivati volju drugoga.

Na prosvjed dolazimo obiteljski, taman da se proluftamo od problema koji nas stišću.

----------


## dorotea24

sretno i rasturite ih tamo!

----------


## Nimrod

Majice su totalno zakon! ;DDD

I mi planiramo doći!

----------


## amel

Ja sam upravo proslijedila poziv na prosvjed pravobraniteljici za djecu. Tko ima točan mail od predsjednika Josipovića neka i njemu pošalje. Može i premijerki-ipak je to prijedlog iz opozicijske stranke :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Poziv na javni prosvjed: SPAŠAVAM ZAGREBAČKI PRORAČUN 

Udruga RODA poziva sve građanke i građane grada Zagreba i okolice da nam se pridruže u mirnom prosvjedu u subotu 20. studenoga 2010. u 10 sati na Trgu bana Josipa Jelačića u Zagrebu. 

Iznenađeni Prijedlogom programa javnih potreba u predškolskom odgoju i naobrazbi te skrbi o djeci predškolske dobi Grada Zagreba za 2011. i Prijedlogom programa javnih potreba u odgoju i osnovnom obrazovanju Grada Zagreba za 2011. godinu, tražimo da se mišljenje roditelja uvaži u raspravi i odlukama o modelu subvencioniranja cijene vrtića, produženog boravka u osnovnim školama te u odlukama o smanjenju prava koja se izravno odnose na djecu i njihove roditelje. Ionako pogođeni krizom, lošim standardom, a visokim izdvajanjima iz plaće u obliku prireza, smatramo predložene mjere još jednim negativnim utjecajem ne samo na obiteljski budžet već i samo dostojanstvo i moral građana i obitelji ovoga grada. Pravilnicima se predlaže cijeli niz problematičnih rješenja kojima se nauštrb obitelji s malom djecom pune proračunske rupe. Ovim stihijskim potezom Zagreb je odustao od svoje obiteljske i odgojno-obrazovne politike i od najvažnijih mjera svojega pronatalitetnoga programa. 

Zašto se mi, roditelji male djece osjećamo diskriminirano, nesigurno i poniženo? 
- jer smo svi već dali svoj doprinos kroz gradski prirez iz kojeg se financiraju i dječji vrtići 
- jer je pogrešno popravljati štetu učinjenu gradu na račun malodobne djece i njihovih roditelja i to u gradu koji se naziva prijateljem djece 
- jer je iz Prijedloga proračuna vidljivo da se prikupljenim novcem neće graditi potrebni novi vrtići i škole, zapošljavati se odgajatelji/ce i unapređivati pedagoški standardi 
- jer je način određivanja cjenovnih razreda nepravedan prema roditeljima (prihodi ne daju pravu sliku o imovinskom stanju obitelji) 
- jer će uvođenje ovakvih mjera pokrenuti novi val korupcije i raznih malverzacija u procesu prikupljanja dokumentacije, budući da za dobivanje mjesta u vrtiću ne postoje definirani kriteriji 
- ove mjere potiču rad na crno - mnogim roditeljima će biti prihvatljivija opcija angažiranja osoba za čuvanje djece čiji rad će plaćati na crno 
- jer očekujemo da će ova odluka pokrenuti val poskupljenja vrtića u cijeloj Hrvatskoj 

Pozivamo svu zainteresiranu javnost da zajedno dignemo glas i ne dopustimo da se loše upravljanje pokušava ispraviti na račun najosjetljivije skupine u društvu. Zar stvarno baš mala djeca trebaju spašavati zagrebački proračun? 

Pridružite nam se na prosvjedu u subotu 20. studenoga 2010. u 10 sati na Trgu bana Josipa Jelačića.

----------


## anchie76

:Dancing Fever:

----------


## MIJA 32

vidimo se :Very Happy:

----------


## passek

Mi gradani Zagreba placamo najvisi prirez i mislim nije nelogicno da taj isti grad subvenicionira vrtice i sl.

Djeci i roditeljima se smanjuje pomoc ali u tim istim novinama izalazi mega-plan trosenja (je, koji ce napuniti neke dzepove):
http://http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/zagrepcani-ce-napokon-moci-zivjeti-obali-save-clanak-213687
http://http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/megaprojekt-obnova-grada-zagreba-pet-milijardi-eura-clanak-213229
Btw, odrasla sam u Trnju i uvijek sam zivjela na obali Save (setnje s pesima, trcanja, bicikl...)! Nekak mi se ne cini da ce ovaj projekt omoguciti Zagrepcanima da vise i bolje zive na obali Save vec da netko zaradi na mesetarenjima sa zemljistima i sl... Sorry, za digresiju...

Ovo sa cijenom vrtica je nezgodno, kao i sa placanjem boravka (iako iskreno receno izmedu mogucnosti da je boravak samo do I ili II ili da se placa pa da je do III ili cak IV, bila bih za ovo zadnje!!). Placanja svakako treba prilagoditi velicini placa ili da budu svima jednako mala kao do sada. Rodiljne naknade... Tja... Ja odrasla u Zagrebu, zavrsila skolu... onda se odselila i vratila nakon rodenja prvog djeteta i, naravno, nisam za njega nista dobila od grada, a onda ni za drugo dijete jer mi je falio koji mjesec do 5 godina neprekinutog prebivalista u Zagrebu... a sad kazu da treba cak 10 godina... ergo, da i imam jos malih Zagrebcana oni od Zagreba ne buju dobili poticaj  :Smile:   To pravilo nije zgodno za mlade roditelje koji tek dosele u Zagreb... no, njih vjerojatno ni nema... tko jos ima djecu mlad?   :Smile: 

Podrzavam prosvjed. Da li se radi i gdje mogu vidjeti popis primjedbi na prijedlog?

----------


## passek

OK Vidim PR. Trebalo bi mozda reci i s cime se slazemo (npr. akcija Vikendom u škole je super, a kao sto i rekoh samo imanje boravka do III razreda treba podrzavati...)

----------


## Svimbalo

:Klap:  Odličan PR!  :Klap:

----------


## BeeBee

evo da kopipejstam dio maila frendici u kojem sam izracunala koliko cu davati Zagrebu odnosno Holdingu kad Lu krene u vrtic ...inace samohrana sam majka s 6500 kuna kredita mjesecno

"po novome je vrtic u mom slucaju 800 kuna a da je ***** odlucio zvijeti s nama bio bi 1000 kuna (nekako sam sve sretnija sto nije odlucio :Smile: ..) ...jasno mi je da je Banditosu tesko, medutim meni od tih 7500 sto dobijem ne ostane ni za cunga lungu kao i svima ostalima ...nazalost, nitko ne gleda i rashode u cijeloj prici, ne vezano samo za Banditosa vec i vezano za na primjer djecji doplatak i jos toga ...mozda se u tim rashodima ne trebaju gledati krediti za stan i auto koje ja imam na vratu, sama sam si za to "kriva" i recimo da je to luksuz (iako samo debil to moze okarakterizirati kao luksuz) ali bi se trebali uzeti u obzir osnovni egzistencijalni troskovi, pa treba nesto i jesti, okupati se, oprati ves odnosno platiti hranu, vodu, struju ...

evo zgodan podatak ...mjesecno samo holding (onaj skupni racun za vodu, cistocu i 100 pi**arija koje su navedene a nitko nezna sto znace) iznosi 480 kuna, sto znaci da cu kad Lu krene u vrtic Banditosu davati mjesecno oko 1500 kuna ne racunajuci poreze i prireze!! (holding 480kn+zet 210kn+vrtic 800kn)"

e sad vi procijenite, bez kredita da li bi mi 7500 kuna bilo dovoljno za Banditosa, za rezije i za hranu?!?!? ...a samo smo nas dvije!

----------


## čokolada

ovo su dječje majice (mislim zbog brojeva) ?

----------


## Tashunica

> Poziv na javni prosvjed: SPAŠAVAM ZAGREBAČKI PRORAČUN 
> 
> Udruga RODA poziva sve građanke i građane grada Zagreba i okolice da nam se pridruže u mirnom prosvjedu u subotu 20. studenoga 2010. u 10 sati na Trgu bana Josipa Jelačića u Zagrebu. 
> 
> Iznenađeni Prijedlogom programa javnih potreba u predškolskom odgoju i naobrazbi te skrbi o djeci predškolske dobi Grada Zagreba za 2011. i Prijedlogom programa javnih potreba u odgoju i osnovnom obrazovanju Grada Zagreba za 2011. godinu, tražimo da se mišljenje roditelja uvaži u raspravi i odlukama o modelu subvencioniranja cijene vrtića, produženog boravka u osnovnim školama te u odlukama o smanjenju prava koja se izravno odnose na djecu i njihove roditelje. Ionako pogođeni krizom, lošim standardom, a visokim izdvajanjima iz plaće u obliku prireza, smatramo predložene mjere još jednim negativnim utjecajem ne samo na obiteljski budžet već i samo dostojanstvo i moral građana i obitelji ovoga grada. Pravilnicima se predlaže cijeli niz problematičnih rješenja kojima se nauštrb obitelji s malom djecom pune proračunske rupe. Ovim stihijskim potezom Zagreb je odustao od svoje obiteljske i odgojno-obrazovne politike i od najvažnijih mjera svojega pronatalitetnoga programa. 
> 
> Zašto se mi, roditelji male djece osjećamo diskriminirano, nesigurno i poniženo? 
> - jer smo svi već dali svoj doprinos kroz gradski prirez iz kojeg se financiraju i dječji vrtići 
> - jer je pogrešno popravljati štetu učinjenu gradu na račun malodobne djece i njihovih roditelja i to u gradu koji se naziva prijateljem djece 
> ...


bravo  :Klap:

----------


## mg1975

> sjednica je 30. studenoga, a prema ovom prijedlogu cijene vrijede od 1. sijecnja


Sigurno će izglasati.........  :Mad: 

Nebi imala ništa protiv da još mjesečno nemoramo donositit plastične čaše, papirne ručnike kako bi se djeca imala čime brisati i iz čega piti. Plus što se za potrebe crtanja mole roditelji da donesu papir (većinom onaj iz ureda na kojem je printano nešto samo s jedne strane), crtaći pribor i sl. 

Još povrh svega što se u same vrtiće ništa ne ulaže npr. Lu ide u isti vrtić u koji sam i ja išla, a vrlo malo se toga tamo promjenilo iz mojeg doba (prošlo je 30+ godina od tada).  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ako sve to bude nestalo tako što ćemo plaćati višu cijenu onda ok ali nekako sumnjam u to.......

----------


## mg1975

Za sada imam već planirano nešto za subotu ujutro ali ako se promjeni......stižem ili stižemo (ovisi kaj uspjemo dogovoriti)

----------


## Mukica

> ovo su dječje majice (mislim zbog brojeva) ?


da

----------


## mlukacin

dolazimo i mi u subotu... svih 5  :Smile:

----------


## diči

ja ću pokušati doći barem sa malenom

----------


## acqua

ja ne mogu doći, ali šaljem muža i malu!  :Smile:

----------


## lukab

nemam fučkaljke ali sam našla vuvuzelu  :Klap:  bum i par poklopaca ponijela  :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:

----------


## Teica

*MarijaP*, samo bih se kratko osvrnula na to da nezaposleni imaju pravo na besplatni prijevoz.

Moja malenkost spada u tu kategoriju i smatram da je to pravedno.

Jer ZET se ionako financira, koliko znam, iz 2 izvora: iz gradskog budžeta i od prodanih karata.

----------


## Teta Eta

U dnevinku HTVa i SDPovci i HDZovci su rekli da nece podrzati ovaj prijedlog.

----------


## puntica

> U dnevinku HTVa i SDPovci i HDZovci su rekli da nece podrzati ovaj prijedlog.


to ću povjerovati tek kad vidim da nije izglasano

nekako ne vjerujem baš političarima  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lukab

> to ću povjerovati tek kad vidim da nije izglasano
> 
> nekako ne vjerujem baš političarima


upravo sam to htjela napisat

----------


## icyoh

Baš čitam jutarnji i komentar novinara. I ispada da imamo biti sretni što smo ovako dugo živjeli na "grbači sustava". 

A sad me izuzetno zanima - piše da će ovako ušparati 80 mil KN. A koliko su ušparali na davanjima za Dinamo?

----------


## ivarica

> to ću povjerovati tek kad vidim da nije izglasano
> 
> nekako ne vjerujem baš političarima


ja sam sigurna da sdp nece glasati za bandicev proracun

----------


## puntica

> Baš čitam jutarnji i komentar novinara. I ispada da imamo biti sretni što smo ovako dugo živjeli na "grbači sustava". 
> 
> A sad me izuzetno zanima - piše da će ovako ušparati 80 mil KN. A koliko su ušparali na davanjima za Dinamo?



ma dinamo je naš ponos, za njega moramo davati koliko god treba,  i još malo više. da se vidi da možemo

i zahodi. zamisli da silni turisti koji pohode naš grad moraju koristiti obične wc-e od par tisuća kuna. sramota


a djeca, obitelji, pa ko njih treba? u krajnjoj liniji ako im ne paše nek se odsele  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ana.m

> to ću povjerovati tek kad vidim da nije izglasano
> 
> nekako ne vjerujem baš političarima


To su rekli možda zato da ljudi ne bi prosvjedovali...
A od samog spoeman Dinama i svega oko njega mi se ....BIP... bolej da šutim. Tako da kada pročitam nešt o tome, živac mi se digne...

----------


## jelena.O

zanimljiv je i rok 
*Predškolske ustanove će utvrditi iznos sudjelovanja roditelja u cijeni redovitog programa od 1. siječnja 2011. na temelju dokumentacije kojom raspolažu, odnosno dodatne dokumentacije koju su im roditelji dužni dostaviti najkasnije do 15. siječnja 2011.*
 *Roditelji koji ne dostave dokumentaciju na temelju koje se može utvrditi pravo na olakšicu plaćaju punu ekonomsku cijenu programa.*
 s time da do 15.1 ima samo 9 radnih dana, s time da su tad i praznici što će reč grupše će bit spojene, a pola ravnateljstva na skijanju!

----------


## hipohondrica

> Možemo se svi složiti oko toga da je sadašnja cijena manja u odnosu na druge gradove, no isto tako niti jedan drugi grad nema niti prirez 18%, a da ne govorimo o dodatnom donošenju svega i svačega - maramica, salveta, čaša, pribora za likovni, igračaka....no, isto tako ćemo se sigurno složiti i da u ovoj banani od države gdje je crno tržište rada u punom cvatu nije vrijeme za izigravanje nekakve socijalne pravde upravo zbog ovoga svega gore navedenog. može cijena biti veća, ali ovako je veća samo za one  koji imaju tu (ne)sreću da su prijavljeni na punu plaću. ko što rekoh, kao i za vrijeme onog famoznog kriznog poreza, tako i sad opet, to će samo rezultirati još većim crnilom i neprijavljivanjem punog iznosa plaće. i tko će onda na kraju uopće plaćati realnu cijenu?
> po svemu sudeći svoje ću poslati u privatni vrtić gdje ću za te iste novce bar moći i tražiti neku uslugu, a ne da me za svako pitanje svi gledaju ko da imam posebne potrebe, a sasvim sigurno će mi djeca biti i zakinuta za dodatne aktivnosti koje im više neću moći dodatno plaćati. čime će pak to rezultirati, bolje da ni ne razmišljam.


Sve potpisujem !!!! Bolje se ni sama ne bih izrazila.. :Klap:

----------


## Teica

Cure, vidimo se u subotu  :Smile: 

Ne može ovo proći - stvarno je dosta banditizma u ovom gradu!

----------


## Angie75

Odličan PR! Svaka čast. 
Vidimo se u subotu!

----------


## cvijeta73

bravo za vas  :Klap: 
nama u rijeci su to napravili s cjelodnevnim boravkom kojeg sad plaćam 900,00 kn. i nismo se bunili  :Sad:

----------


## amalia

ak ne bude kiše dolazimo!

----------


## VIPmama

> mjesecno samo holding (onaj skupni racun za vodu, cistocu i 100 pi**arija koje su navedene a nitko nezna sto znace) iznosi 480 kuna, sto znaci da cu kad Lu krene u vrtic Banditosu


Koliko god mislila da je loše da se diže cijena vrtića, prijevoza i ostalog, a to i mislim, jer će vjerojatno i nas lupiti po džepu, nikako se ne mogu složiti s ovom tvrdnjom!
Ne daješ "Banditosu", već plaćaš ono što si potrošila, usluge koje koristiš
Griješim?

----------


## kata.klik

[QUOTE=VIPmama;1747146]Koliko god mislila da je loše da se diže cijena vrtića, prijevoza i ostalog, a to i mislim, jer će vjerojatno i nas lupiti po džepu, nikako se ne mogu složiti s ovom tvrdnjom!
Ne daješ "Banditosu", već plaćaš ono što si potrošila, usluge koje koristiš
Griješim?[/QUOTE
da plaćamo ono što potrošimo, ali podići cijene gradskog prijevoza toliko i smanjiti broj tramvaja i autobusa i neotvarati sva vrata ujutro kad nam svaka minuta znači puno je jako bezobrazno, a o cijenama vrtića neću ni govoriti to je živi bezobrazluk, ok povećati cijene, ali to se ne radi u sredini akademske godine, nego u 9 mjesecu kad će roditelji moći birati di će svoje dijete dati u vrtić, jer ako neko ima 2000 kn za platiti vrtić sigurno neće staviti dijete u državni nego u privatni jer tamo za te pare nešto i dobije i može tražiti određenu uslugu za to...

----------


## tanja_b

Zaista mislite da su privatni vrtići bolji od gradskih zbog (bar dosad) više cijene?
Nekako ne bih bila tako sigurna u to...

----------


## apricot

evo u što ide naš novac:

http://www.jutarnji.hr/gradani-zagre...agreba/905064/


ljudi, dođite bez obzira na vrijeme, ostavite djecu na suhome (ili ih dobro obucite)
nemojte da ispadne kako RODE talasaju jer nemaju pametnija posla
svi smo roditelj i svima nam mora biti stalo

njima kiša neće smetati dok budu izglasavali Prijedlog

----------


## apricot

evo malo kraći PR:

Poziv na javni prosvjed: SPAŠAVAM ZAGREBAČKI PRORAČUN 

Udruga RODA poziva sve građanke i građane grada Zagreba i okolice da nam se pridruže u mirnom prosvjedu u subotu 20. studenoga 2010. u 10 sati na Trgu bana Josipa Jelačića u Zagrebu. 

Iznenađeni Prijedlogom programa javnih potreba u predškolskom odgoju i naobrazbi te skrbi o djeci predškolske dobi Grada Zagreba za 2011. i Prijedlogom programa javnih potreba u odgoju i osnovnom obrazovanju Grada Zagreba za 2011. godinu, tražimo da se mišljenje roditelja uvaži u raspravi i odlukama o modelu subvencioniranja cijene vrtića, produženog boravka u osnovnim školama te u odlukama o smanjenju prava koja se izravno odnose na djecu i njihove roditelje. Ionako pogođeni krizom, lošim standardom, a visokim izdvajanjima iz plaće u obliku prireza, smatramo predložene mjere još jednim negativnim utjecajem ne samo na obiteljski budžet već i samo dostojanstvo i moral građana i obitelji ovoga grada. Pravilnicima se predlaže cijeli niz problematičnih rješenja kojima se nauštrb obitelji s malom djecom pune proračunske rupe. Ovim stihijskim potezom Zagreb je odustao od svoje obiteljske i odgojno-obrazovne politike i od najvažnijih mjera svojega pronatalitetnoga programa. 

Zašto se mi, roditelji male djece osjećamo diskriminirano, nesigurno i poniženo? 
- jer smo svi već dali svoj doprinos kroz gradski prirez iz kojeg se financiraju i dječji vrtići 
- jer je pogrešno popravljati štetu učinjenu gradu na račun malodobne djece i njihovih roditelja i to u gradu koji se naziva prijateljem djece 
- jer je iz Prijedloga proračuna vidljivo da se prikupljenim novcem neće graditi potrebni novi vrtići i škole, zapošljavati se odgajatelji/ce i unapređivati pedagoški standardi 
- jer je način određivanja cjenovnih razreda nepravedan prema roditeljima (prihodi ne daju pravu sliku o imovinskom stanju obitelji) 
- jer će uvođenje ovakvih mjera pokrenuti novi val korupcije i raznih malverzacija u procesu prikupljanja dokumentacije, budući da za dobivanje mjesta u vrtiću ne postoje definirani kriteriji 
- ove mjere potiču rad na crno - mnogim roditeljima će biti prihvatljivija opcija angažiranja osoba za čuvanje djece čiji rad će plaćati na crno 
- jer očekujemo da će ova odluka pokrenuti val poskupljenja vrtića u cijeloj Hrvatskoj 

Pozivamo svu zainteresiranu javnost da zajedno dignemo glas i ne dopustimo da se loše upravljanje pokušava ispraviti na račun najosjetljivije skupine u društvu. Zar stvarno baš mala djeca trebaju spašavati zagrebački proračun? 

Pridružite nam se na prosvjedu u subotu 20. studenoga 2010. u 10 sati na Trgu bana Josipa Jelačića.

----------


## tanja_b

Ma sutra neće biti kiše  :Smile:

----------


## Stijena

PR je predobar - prekrasno sažeto sve što treba   :Klap:

----------


## Svimbalo

> Zaista mislite da su privatni vrtići bolji od gradskih zbog (bar dosad) više cijene?
> Nekako ne bih bila tako sigurna u to...


Ne bih ni ja, iako nemam inside info, samo takav osjećaj.

Kiša ili ne kiša, mi smo tamo.

----------


## apricot

nadam se kako smo svjesni da ovaj prosvjed nije reakcija samo na poskupljenje vrtića/boravka.

ovo je način da im kažemo "stop" za sve što nam rade, a mi im šutnjom odobravamo.
ovo je "stop" za trgovačke centre, financiranje dinama (i sličnih), zlatne javne toalete, (bespotrebna) putovanja dužnosnika...
za plaćanje stanova po 6000 dolara na mjesec, za kupovine skupih torbi i satova...

... na račun naše djece i nas

----------


## Nika

> nadam se kako smo svjesni da ovaj prosvjed nije reakcija samo na poskupljenje vrtića/boravka.
> 
> ovo je način da im kažemo "stop" za sve što nam rade, a mi im šutnjom odobravamo.
> ovo je "stop" za trgovačke centre, financiranje dinama (i sličnih), zlatne javne toalete, (bespotrebna) putovanja dužnosnika...
> za plaćanje stanova po 6000 dolara na mjesec, za kupovine skupih torbi i satova...
> 
> ... na račun naše djece i nas


 
Jučer sam imala raspravu kako je neumjesno prosvjedovati protiv poskupljenja vrtića kada ljudi gladuju i nemaju posla, i kako to neće ništa promijeniti.

No stvar je upravo u tome, ovo nije prosvjed samo zbog poskupljenja vrtića, ja imam potrebu doći tamo i viknuti da ta g**** nemrem više gutati.

----------


## Freja

> nadam se kako smo svjesni da ovaj prosvjed nije reakcija samo na poskupljenje vrtića/boravka.
> 
> ovo je način da im kažemo "stop" za sve što nam rade, a mi im šutnjom odobravamo.
> ovo je "stop" za trgovačke centre, financiranje dinama (i sličnih), zlatne javne toalete, (bespotrebna) putovanja dužnosnika...
> za plaćanje stanova po 6000 dolara na mjesec, za kupovine skupih torbi i satova...
> 
> ... na račun naše djece i nas


x

----------


## mlukacin

apricot lijepo zboriš....
sramota ih može biti....

VIPmama tvoj novac od npr. plaćanja čistoće odlazi na plaćanje kredita za stanove u Sopnici!! 
Što nam još može grad ukinuti? Ja samo čekam da se poveća porez i prirez na plaće... to je valjda sljedeće

----------


## icyoh

Eno spominju prosvjed u Večernjem.

----------


## Kate76

> nadam se kako smo svjesni da ovaj prosvjed nije reakcija samo na poskupljenje vrtića/boravka.
> 
> ovo je način da im kažemo "stop" za sve što nam rade, a mi im šutnjom odobravamo.
> ovo je "stop" za trgovačke centre, financiranje dinama (i sličnih), zlatne javne toalete, (bespotrebna) putovanja dužnosnika...
> za plaćanje stanova po 6000 dolara na mjesec, za kupovine skupih torbi i satova...
> 
> ... na račun naše djece i nas


X

Upravo ovo obrazlažem kome god stignem.
Nadam se da će prosvjed uspjeti, s kišom ili bez nje.
Ja stižem taman sjekire padale.

----------


## Stijena

> Ne daješ "Banditosu", već plaćaš ono što si potrošila, usluge koje koristiš
> Griješim?


 Zakaj ja onda plaćam čistoću i komunlanu i vodnu naknadu za stan koji je već par mjeseci prazan - a obavijestila sam ih da je prazan dakle moram plaćati i unatoč tome što nitko tamo to ne koristi?
nije onda to baš tak...da ne bi sad netko rekao što se bunim, a imam - ne radi se naime o stanu koji je viška ili koji je namijenjen za iznajmljivanje, već je u fazi prodaje da se zatvori dio stambenog kredita, a na današnjem tržištu se ne može prodat pa mora biti prazan i ja za njega moram plaćat režije koje ne potrošim
mislim ovo mi ulazi u ovu gore spomenutu kategoriju da mi je i to jedno od njihovih sr*** kojih mi je dosta, pa ne smatram velikim OT

----------


## mirjana

dat ću sve od sebe da dođem na bar pola sata, sutra nam dolaze nećaci iz inozemstva pa nisam sigurna da ćemo se uspjeti izorganizirati

----------


## passek

Sto se promjene cijene vrtica i produzenog boravka tice, mogu li zahtjevati promjenu cijene usred godine? Ne potpisuju li se na pocetku godine ugovori u kojima je navedena i cijena (ili postoji klauzula koja omogucuje da se cijena moze mijenjati)?

----------


## Mima

> Zakaj ja onda plaćam čistoću i komunlanu i vodnu naknadu za stan koji je već par mjeseci prazan - a obavijestila sam ih da je prazan dakle moram plaćati i unatoč tome što nitko tamo to ne koristi?
> nije onda to baš tak...da ne bi sad netko rekao što se bunim, a imam - ne radi se naime o stanu koji je viška ili koji je namijenjen za iznajmljivanje, već je u fazi prodaje da se zatvori dio stambenog kredita, a na današnjem tržištu se ne može prodat pa mora biti prazan i ja za njega moram plaćat režije koje ne potrošim
> mislim ovo mi ulazi u ovu gore spomenutu kategoriju da mi je i to jedno od njihovih sr*** kojih mi je dosta, pa ne smatram velikim OT


Čistoću možeš smanjiti na neki minimum ako ne živiš u stanu. 
To dokazuješ putem računa za struju, čini mi se, koje isto možeš spustiti na 20 kuna ako ne trošiš struju.

----------


## apricot

> Eno spominju prosvjed u Večernjem.


icy, jel može link, molim te?

----------


## Freja

> *Odvjetnik Veljko Miljević o Bandićevu proračunu*
> Je  li prijedlog proračuna za 2011. neustavan jer je jedini kriterij prema  kojem će roditelji plaćati vrtić i jaslice djece te produženi boravak u  školi njihova plaća, a ne imovina?
>  – Članak 51. Ustava kaže da je svatko dužan sudjelovati u podmirenju  javnih troškova u skladu s gospodarskim mogućnostima i da se porezni  sustav temelji na jednakosti i pravednosti. Plaća je jedan od brojnih  kriterija kojim se ocjenjuje nečije materijalno stanje i ne može biti  jedini kriterij na temelju kojeg će se ocijeniti imovinske mogućnosti  obitelji. Izglasa li se taj prijedlog, ima elemenata za ustavnu tužbu  jer je nepravedan. Kod ocjene imovinskog stanja obitelji treba uzeti u  obzir i imovinu koju posjeduju, stanove, vikendice, aute, plovila i  druge kriterije, a ne da kriterije bude samo plaća jer se time uvodi  nejednakost – kaže odvjetnik Veljko Miljević. Zbog Bandićeva prijedloga  proračuna, udruga Roda organizira mirni prosvjed na Trgu bana Jelačića u  subotu u 10 sati. (dij, rok)


Eto, ipak će biti temelja za tužbu ako ipak izglasaju Pravilnik.

----------


## Freja

Guram se, ali baš čitam

----------


## icyoh

Eto, na to sam mislila.
Hvala Freya.

----------


## apricot

jeste li obavijestili sve prijatelje (sa djecom, malom ili velikom, bez djece, sve)
danas vrtići i boravak, a sutra?

----------


## Nimrod

Yup, gmail, facebook i twitter. Sve sam zaspamala.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stijena

> Čistoću možeš smanjiti na neki minimum ako ne živiš u stanu. 
> To dokazuješ putem računa za struju, čini mi se, koje isto možeš spustiti na 20 kuna ako ne trošiš struju.


 sve sam spustila ili odjavila - i struju i plin i vodu koje ne trošim, a čistoću sam obavijestila i nikom ništa, dolazi i dalje koliko je dolazilo, očito moram ići tamo i moljakati da mi kažu što *još* moram napraviti i to je nešto što ne bi smjelo biti dopustivo. za KN/VN mi je još donekle jasno jer kao proizlazi iz valjda vlasništva, a ne korištenja - valjda


ja sam stavila obavijest gdje god sam stigla

----------


## ivala

sad više ništa ne kužim - nije li na početku Bandićevog prijedloga sufinanciranja bilo rečeno u jednoj od stavaka da obbitelj koja ima troje (i više) malodobne djece plaća vrtić za jedno dijete 200kn bez obzira na primanja? mislim, to mi je ok jer barem dijelom utječe na pronatalitetnu politiku. sad vidim na ovom gornjem linku da toga nema - da je prvo xy, drugo xy-50% a treće besplatno...prema tom modelu plaćali bismo 900kn.
jel netko možda zna?

----------


## Stijena

*15.* drugo dijete u   redovitom programu iz obitelji s troje i više malodobne djece
besplatno Besplatno
pa ovdje piše da je i drugo dijete iz obitelji s troje malodobne djece besplatno - više ne znaju niti što govore

----------


## srecica

> nadam se kako smo svjesni da ovaj prosvjed nije reakcija samo na poskupljenje vrtića/boravka.
> 
> ovo je način da im kažemo "stop" za sve što nam rade, a mi im šutnjom odobravamo.
> ovo je "stop" za trgovačke centre, financiranje dinama (i sličnih), zlatne javne toalete, (bespotrebna) putovanja dužnosnika...
> za plaćanje stanova po 6000 dolara na mjesec, za kupovine skupih torbi i satova...
> 
> ... na račun naše djece i nas


*X*

----------


## mirjana

> nadam se kako smo svjesni da ovaj prosvjed nije reakcija samo na poskupljenje vrtića/boravka.
> 
> ovo je način da im kažemo "stop" za sve što nam rade, a mi im šutnjom odobravamo.
> ovo je "stop" za trgovačke centre, financiranje dinama (i sličnih), zlatne javne toalete, (bespotrebna) putovanja dužnosnika...
> za plaćanje stanova po 6000 dolara na mjesec, za kupovine skupih torbi i satova...
> 
> ... na račun naše djece i nas


možda i ovo nekog potakne...
http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/zet-ov...-clanak-217301

----------


## puntica

pa da, stalno uzimaju a zauzvrat ništa ne daju

trebamo pokazati da nam to nije ok

zato dođite sutra, da se vidi da nas ima, da nam je dosta da nas pljačkaju di god stignu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

imat cemo i bedgeva za one koji ne stanu u djecje majice  :Grin:

----------


## Tami25

> možda i ovo nekog potakne...
> http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/zet-ov...-clanak-217301


ma katastrofa! otkud nezaposlenoj osobi koja ima po članu kućanstva 1701 kn još 430 kn za prijevoz? i dosadašnja cijena bila bi previše ali ovo?
(vrtiće da ne spominjem, sve je već rečeno)
u svakom slučaju vidimo se u subotu!

----------


## gita75

Kupujem kabanicu i zimske gume za bic!

----------


## anchie76

STAVITE SI OVAJ AVATAR!  :Smile: 

1) Desni klik na moju sličicu
2) kliknete na "save as", *promijenite nastavak u .JPG* i snimite na komp
3) odete u svoje POSTAVKE http://forum.roda.hr/profile.php?do=editavatar
4) odaberete "opcija 2 - učitati s vašeg računala", pronađete fotku
5) klikna "SPREMI PROMJENE"

 :Yes:

----------


## Ria

Širim dalje neumorno, a i na Face sam stavila ovu sličicu kao profilnu sliku. Ajmo cure, aktivirajmo se!!!

----------


## Mamita

evo ga

----------


## Nivi

evo i ja sam  :Smile:

----------


## Canaj

..evo bas sam htjela dodati da na DHMZ kazu kako ce sutra ujutro biti suho.  :Smile: 

U svakom slucaju - pratim vas cure, i dolazim sutra sa pratnjom (cetverogodisnji trubac - nemamo vuvuzele  :Smile: , a i tata se oglasio iz kuhinje kad je cuo za akciju. znaci - mozda dodjemo i svi troje (to nam je max)

Inace, nas Canaj ne ide u vrtic - ja nisam imala "sluzbeno" zaposlenje pa smo htjeli da ja sto vise budem sa njim, a i tu je baka servis....a sad kad sam se zaposlila i kad nam to postaje opcija sad opet neki "porez" ...izrez, daj, daj, davaj....uf.

Jel netko kontaktirao Predsjednika (ili njegov ured)...mislim da bi on citao i e-mail kad bi ga dobio, ili bar neku poruju na njegov fejs ?

----------


## Nimrod

> ma katastrofa! otkud nezaposlenoj osobi koja ima po članu kućanstva 1701 kn još 430 kn za prijevoz? i dosadašnja cijena bila bi previše ali ovo?


Netko mi je nekidan rekao da ZET zapošljava 5000 kontrolora karata, ali samo njih 150 ulovi 400 ljudi mjesečno koji se švercaju. Ne znam jeli istina, ali zvuči ono tipično hrvatski.

----------


## Honey

> Netko mi je nekidan rekao da ZET zapošljava 5000 kontrolora karata, ali samo njih 150 ulovi 400 ljudi mjesečno koji se švercaju. Ne znam jeli istina, ali zvuči ono tipično hrvatski.


 Kako može biti 5000 kontrolora kad cijeli ZET ima 4500 zaposlenih radnika ukupno?

----------


## Canaj

dolazimo i mi  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

Večernji list hitno traži 2 obitelji da popričaju o ovoj temi:

jedna obitelj s dvoje vrtićke djece 
jedna obitelj s dvoje školske djece

javite mi se pliz na PP

----------


## Cubana

Možda ste o ovome već pisali ali nisam nigdje našla, moje starije je u vrtićkom, a mlađe u jasličkom programu. Do sada sam popust imala na starije (100kn). Sad vidim da će jedno ići na 50%, ali ne znam na koje se to odnosi. Jel netko zna??

----------


## Nika

hop

----------


## Cubana

> Možda ste o ovome već pisali ali nisam nigdje našla, moje starije je u vrtićkom, a mlađe u jasličkom programu. Do sada sam popust imala na starije (100kn). Sad vidim da će jedno ići na 50%, ali ne znam na koje se to odnosi. Jel netko zna??


 Skužila sam, nema više niže cijene za jaslice :/

----------


## puntica

> Možda ste o ovome već pisali ali nisam nigdje našla, moje starije je u vrtićkom, a mlađe u jasličkom programu. Do sada sam popust imala na starije (100kn). Sad vidim da će jedno ići na 50%, ali ne znam na koje se to odnosi. Jel netko zna??


 ja nisam nigdje vidjela da će cijene vrtića i jaslica biti različite

isto ćeš love davati i za vrtić i za jaslice
s tim da ćeš onda jedno (bilo koje kad je i onako ista cijena) plaćati 50% manje

----------


## Nimrod

> Kako može biti 5000 kontrolora kad cijeli ZET ima 4500 zaposlenih radnika ukupno?


Ne može, tu je jedna nula previše. 
tipkamo ja i sisojed zajedno, pa se omakne :/
sorry!

----------


## spunky125

mi svi dolazimo
ali očito promijeniti ništa nećemo jer političari svoje fotelje čuvaju, ali dolazimo jer mi je dosta da svi-koje smo mi izabrali-rade što hoće, troše novac građana kako ih volja-i malo tko se buni, zato nam tak i jest. Ovo možda bude mala buna, ali bar ću znati da sam nešto učinila. I sad se vidi da se na kredit živjeti ne može, a upravo to smo svi radili.

----------


## mamma san

podižem malo

----------


## puntica

ako još niste, pozovite prijatelje, susjede, poznanike
možete i preko fejsa http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/event.php?eid=170600649631510&index=1
ili preko rodinog fejs profila http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/udrugaroda (ako još ne lajkate, evo vam prilike)

i dođite, dođite, dođite...nek se čuje naš glas

----------


## lukab

jos moram kupit fuckaljke
dolazimo svi troje plus moja sestra i njena frendica
sto vise to bolje  :Smile:

----------


## Kate76

šetam avatar

----------


## apricot

sherajte poziv na svojim fb profilima

----------


## ivarica

> Večernji list hitno traži 2 obitelji da popričaju o ovoj temi:
> 
> jedna obitelj s dvoje vrtićke djece 
> jedna obitelj s dvoje školske djece
> 
> javite mi se pliz na PP


podizem
(uz edit: javljajte se lut, ne meni, izlazim iz ureda)

----------


## Mima

gdje se može kupiti fućkaljke? Tražila sam ih sad u DM-u pa nemaju uopće onaj party progra.

----------


## Svimbalo

Kako ste sve stavile ovaj avatar, kad meni kaže da je .gif nedozvoljena ekstenzija?

----------


## anatom

i meni kaže.kako ste stavile?

----------


## Nivi

> Kako ste sve stavile ovaj avatar, kad meni kaže da je .gif nedozvoljena ekstenzija?


probaj ju spremiti kao .jpg

----------


## Svimbalo

Ma ne ide nikako.

Ne da mi forum da se rastanem od Odenta  :Grin:

----------


## Zubic vila

> Odvjetnik Veljko Miljević o Bandićevu proračunu
> Je li prijedlog proračuna za 2011. neustavan jer je jedini kriterij prema kojem će roditelji plaćati vrtić i jaslice djece te produženi boravak u školi njihova plaća, a ne imovina?
> – Članak 51. Ustava kaže da je svatko dužan sudjelovati u podmirenju javnih troškova u skladu s gospodarskim mogućnostima i da se porezni sustav temelji na jednakosti i pravednosti. Plaća je jedan od brojnih kriterija kojim se ocjenjuje nečije materijalno stanje i ne može biti jedini kriterij na temelju kojeg će se ocijeniti imovinske mogućnosti obitelji. Izglasa li se taj prijedlog, ima elemenata za ustavnu tužbu jer je nepravedan. Kod ocjene imovinskog stanja obitelji treba uzeti u obzir i imovinu koju posjeduju, stanove, vikendice, aute, plovila i druge kriterije, a ne da kriterije bude samo plaća jer se time uvodi nejednakost – kaže odvjetnik Veljko Miljević. Zbog Bandićeva prijedloga proračuna, udruga Roda organizira mirni prosvjed na Trgu bana Jelačića u subotu u 10 sati.




Lijepo i pravedno zvuči i jako cijenim odvjetnika Miljevića, samo ne znam kako je onda harač prošao na Ustavnom sudu. I on je donesen na ho-ruk i samo su odrali po plaći bez obzira na to koliko članova obitelji od te plaće živi, gdje živi i ima li još hrpu nekretnina ili stambeni kredit. Ovo s vrtićima je mila majka socijalne pravednosti u odnosu na tzv. harač.

Zato i dalje stojim pri tome da je najbolji način spriječiti donošenje ovog pravilnika na sve moguće načine!

----------


## Mima

otvorila sam gif u paintu i napravila save a s jpeg

----------


## Svimbalo

Hvala ti, Mima!  :škartoc: 

Pa pa Odent

----------


## Stijena

> probaj ju spremiti kao .jpg


 meni je odmah bilo jpg, nisam ništa mijenjala  :Undecided:

----------


## Cubana

> Zato i dalje stojim pri tome da je najbolji način spriječiti donošenje ovog pravilnika na sve moguće načine!


Sad sam malo zbrajala i oduzimala i zaključila da će mi sveukupno biti 100 kn skuplje (zahvaljujući krasnom stanju u hrv privatnom sektoru) ali svejedno dolazim na prosvjed.

----------


## sanja-m

Zasto ako imas troje (ili vise) malodobne djece neces placati prema kategorijama (vec 0kn ako imas manje od 1700kn po clanu obitelji ili 200kn za sve troje ako imas vise od 1700kn). Bas me zanima objasnjenje. Meni se cini prevelika razlika izmedju obitelji s istim primanjima koja ima dvoje ili troje malodobne djece.
Primjer 1: obitelj s 2 djece i ukupnim primanjima od 2x12000kn = 24000kn (po clanu 6000kn) po novom prijedlogu bi trebala platiti 1,5 * 1200kn=1800kn
Primjer 2: obitelj s 3 djece i ukupnim primanjima od 2x12000kn=24000kn (po clanu 4800kn) platila bi 200kn.
Ne ocekujem da ce obitelj iz primjera 1 ici na 3 dijete bas zbog Bandicevog prijedloga tj. mjesecne ustede od 1600kn, pa mi to ne smatram nekom bitnom pronatalitetnom mjerom. Zato mi je potpuno nejasan ovaj dio predlozenih povlastica/popusta.

----------


## annie84

Ovaj sistem funkcionira u Austriji već duže vrijeme. Ovdje ako nemate nikakvih prihoda plaćate jaslice mjesečno minimalno 87 EUR + 21 EUR za užinu. Cijena je maksimalnih 320 EUR + 21 EUR. Tih 108 EUR je poprilično puno kad netko ima 650 EUR plaću (to je plaća za 24 h/tjedno).

----------


## ivala

> Zasto ako imas troje (ili vise) malodobne djece neces placati prema kategorijama (vec 0kn ako imas manje od 1700kn po clanu obitelji ili 200kn za sve troje ako imas vise od 1700kn). Bas me zanima objasnjenje. Meni se cini prevelika razlika izmedju obitelji s istim primanjima koja ima dvoje ili troje malodobne djece.
> Primjer 1: obitelj s 2 djece i ukupnim primanjima od 2x12000kn = 24000kn (po clanu 6000kn) po novom prijedlogu bi trebala platiti 1,5 * 1200kn=1800kn
> Primjer 2: obitelj s 3 djece i ukupnim primanjima od 2x12000kn=24000kn (po clanu 4800kn) platila bi 200kn.
> Ne ocekujem da ce obitelj iz primjera 1 ici na 3 dijete bas zbog Bandicevog prijedloga tj. mjesecne ustede od 1600kn, pa mi to ne smatram nekom bitnom pronatalitetnom mjerom. Zato mi je potpuno nejasan ovaj dio predlozenih povlastica/popusta.


ha čuj - ne znam da li bi se netko odlučio na treće ili četvrto dijete i sa tim što mu Zagreb daje  9000 ili 11000kn godišnje - to su samo olakšice i ja ih pozdravljam. dolazim iz obitelji gdje nas je bilo šestero i nezamislivo mi je imati samo dvoje, s bandićevom i hrvatskom politikom ili bez nje. nisam bogatašica, radim za dobru plaću (cca 1000 eur) , muž mi je pred otkazom ali srećom živimo u naslijeđenom stanu tako da ne otplaćujemo kredite, auto je na firmu. Čekam treće dijete i nadam se četvrtom i petom iza njega i smatram sasvim korektnim da za većinu svoje djece plaćam minimalno vrtić, taman da su mi primanja i triput veća od tih. Iskreno, čisto sumnjam da ima mnogo ljudi koji bi željeli žarko troje djece a imaju samo jedno (ne uključujem nemogućnosti začeća, kronično siromaštvo  itd), ili bi željeli troje a imaju dvoje i sl zbog loše pronatalitetne politike, lošeg stanja u svijetu i sličnog. Znam da će se za svako dijete naći ponešto, ako to nije skijanje, muzičke škole i jezici za dvoje koje imam, onda će biti međusobna potpora, ljubav, sloga i razumijevanje za cijeli život među petero kojima se nadam - a na nama je da ih učinimo takvima da si sami priskrbe viškove - poštenima i spremnima za rad.
sorry na offt

----------


## sanja-m

Ne bih rekla da je ovaj sustav potpuno kriv - on je na tragu onoga sto se i treba desiti (poskupljenje cijene vrtica u gradu Zagrebu na socijalno osjetljiv nacin). Medjutim potpuno je neprihvatljivo to raditi na nacin da stupa na snagu 1,5 mjeseci nakon iznosenja 1. prijedloga. Potrebno je roditeljima malodobne djece (koji su sami po sebi kategorija s povecanim potrebama) omoguciti vrijeme za prilagodbu. Dakle da stignu pogledati kako svoje financijske prilike prilagoditi povecanim izdatcima za vrtic. Za mnoge ce to obitelji znaciti znatno dodatno financijsko opterecenje. Mlade obitelji su te koje su najvise opterecene stambenim kreditima. Treba pustiti vremena tim ljudima da izracunaju otkud ima jos tih nekih e.g. 800- 1100kn vise za 2-je djece koje moraju platiti u situaciji kad se zivi na karticu, rezije rastu, a svicarci luduju. e.g. vec oni koji zaradjuju 2x6002kn morat ce za 2-je djece izdvojiti 500kn vise. Stedit ce se na dodatnim edukativnim aktivnostima djece (engleski, sport, ...) Uzimat ce se tete cuvalice. Ovaj prijedlog je definitivno potres za kucni budzet vecine roditelja malodobne djece.

----------


## ivala

ma prvenstveno nikakve logike nema da to pokušaju ugurati u početak kalendarske godine dok se sve ozbiljnije promjene vezane uz prosvjetu i školstvo primjenjuju početkom školske godine. kakva god promjena bila, ne bi se smjela primijeniti prije 9.mj. iduće godine.

----------


## ivano2

Možda bi bilo zgodno napraviti anketu na forumu koliko se kome povećava ili smanjuje trošak vrtića? Čisto da na uzorku vidimo kako stvar ide u praksi jer je ovako po pojedinačnim postovima teško vidjeti.
A i takvi podaci mogu biti korisni. Eto predlažem, pa ako se admini slažu možda netko vičan slaganju anketa može nešto složiti?

----------


## anchie76

Bilo tko može otvoriti anketu  :Smile:

----------


## kajsa

> Ovaj sistem funkcionira u Austriji već duže vrijeme. Ovdje ako nemate nikakvih prihoda plaćate jaslice mjesečno minimalno 87 EUR + 21 EUR za užinu. Cijena je maksimalnih 320 EUR + 21 EUR. Tih 108 EUR je poprilično puno kad netko ima 650 EUR plaću (to je plaća za 24 h/tjedno).


omjer minimalnog i maksimalnog je znači 1:3 u Austriji, 
znači po tom sistemu bi u zg-u trebalo biti max 600kn (prijedlog max je 2000kn, omjer 1:10)

----------


## diči

ja sam još u šoku 
 :Smile:

----------


## ivano2

Ma prošao me šok...jedino eto nisam planirala da djetetu od 4,5 godine godišnje za vrtić izdvojim koliko košta školarina privatnog faxa.  :Razz: 
Nekako sam mislila štedjeti do njene 18 pa joj to priuštiti tada (iako će za 14-15 godina i današnji državni fax toliko koštati).

----------


## superx

Ovako, meni vrtić dakle poskupljuje na 800 kn + engleski 200, samo za starijeg a malena neće ići u vrtić jer si to ne možemo priuštiti nego ja jednostavno neću tražiti zaposlenje i biti ću doma s njom, bilo bi i mali s nama ali kada sam mu spomenula da ne bi išo u vrtić počeo je plakati jer ga obožava tako da smisliti ćemo nešto.....
Majce jel se mogu nabaviti prije da mu obućem u vrtić jer izgleda da u našem selskom vrtiću su sve mamice i tatice privatnici na minimalcu i izgleda da će većina njih voditi djecu besplatno ,a mi u državnim firmama fuj bljak smrdimo ,em su nam uzeli božićnice i plačali smo najveći harač em sad ovo....... fuj fuj gade mi se

----------


## sanja-m

> omjer minimalnog i maksimalnog je znači 1:3 u Austriji, 
> znači po tom sistemu bi u zg-u trebalo biti max 600kn (prijedlog max je 2000kn, omjer 1:10)


Ili min. 650kn, max 2000kn. 
Hocu reci da nije austrijski model sveto pismo da bi se grad Zagreb trebao povoditi njime. Ipak nacelno se slazem - treba ukazivati na nelogicnosti koje donosi ovaj model i cinjenici da nije socijalno pravedan ni u kategorizaciji niti nacinu uvodjenja.

----------


## superx

Hoće biti u srijedu prosvejda  mi ne možemo sutra a jako bi se rado pridružili i mislima smo s vama,eto ima majca di ili da skinemo sami sliku i damo negdje na print???

----------


## mlukacin

sanja m ja ću ti reći samo jedno... neda mi se sve čitati al ja na svoje treće dijete trošim 1600kn mjesečno... dakle ja kupujem sve puta 3, ti kupuješ puta 2... 
Uopće mi je glupo razgovarati na taj način, jer nisam imala djecu radi olakšica i ne znam čega sve ne, ali takva karakterizacija....

----------


## sanja-m

Ovdje se iz postova moze jasno primjetiti tko kojoj kategoriji pripada. Jasno da nije isto imati 3 ili 2 djece. Jednako tako nije isto imati 1 ili 2 djece. Pogledaj komentar Nena-Jabuka (koja ima 3 djece) na "Jaslice, vrtić,.. ->Nove cijene gradskih vrtića" koja također spominje cinjenicu da nema prihodovnog cenzusa za roditelje s 3-e malodobne djece.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Večernji list hitno traži 2 obitelji da popričaju o povećanji cijena vrtića i produženog boravka:
> 
> jedna obitelj s dvoje vrtićke djece 
> jedna obitelj s dvoje školske djece
> 
> javite mi se pliz na PP


pa zar nitko?

----------


## Mukica

ja sam u zupaniji zagrebackoj i ne spadam pod ovo
inace bi isla

----------


## superx

Ako može anonimno,ja trenutno nisam zaposlena i time nemam pravo uopće na vrtić po nekima iako aktivno tražim posao.

----------


## ivana zg

vrtić u ZG je 600kn 200 kn plaćam intergrirani program koji je grad tražio da se uvede u vrtiće...ajde ne platite pa da vam djete stoji po strani izolirano...a tko onda ima novaca za platiti još neku sportsku, glazbenu itd. aktivnost...u ovoj Državi je 1% bogataša, i vjerujem da oni ulažu u svoju djecu, plačajući im privatne vrtiće, škole i fakultete...znači derat će se 99% sirotinje...

Sramota ljuta sam ko pas...trenutno sam bez posla nedavno mi se zatvorila firma i tražim posao...živimo od jedne plaće koja ide cijela na kredit, a minus na kartici koji je već u crvenom plaća račune, vrtić, hranu, odjeću...da ne govorim da nije bilo bolje ni dok sam radila jer sam imala 2000 kn plaću ali zbog PROSJEKA nema pravo ni sad ni onda na dječiji itd.....

Tko može živjeti od plaće 1700 kn ako ne dobiva neku socijalnu pomoć, o čemu oni.....fino to je njihova socijalna politika...sad kad dođu na Državnu vlast provest će je u još većoj mjeri...ne piše nam se dobro ni s jednom vlasti :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ljuta sam ko pas...ponašaju se kao da ne živiš od tih 4500 kn, već ih stavljaš na stranu....

Lako je gospodi iz gradske skupštine s njihovim plaćama donositi ovakve odluke....REFERENDUM se traži......ovo je SRAMOTA

----------


## lukab

> gdje se može kupiti fućkaljke? Tražila sam ih sad u DM-u pa nemaju uopće onaj party progra.


ja cu sutra probat u ofertissimi - imam u kvartu... ako ne - nosim vuvuzelu i poklopce  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

uzmite kasice prasice 
ak imate limene bice to dobar zvuk

ili bilo kakvu drugu limenku
unutra ubacite nesto sice i udri

----------


## mare44

Dragi roditelji,
vrlo mi je žao što vam se pripremaju "paklene" cijene. Mi roditelji iz općine Viškovo, koja se nalazi udaljeno od Rijeka cca 15-tak km, plaćamo od rujna 2010.g. takve "paklene " cijene. Ja osobno plaćam za moje dijete mjesečni iznos od 2.000,00 kn. Kod nas je nakon prve odluke donesena i douna iste, naravno sve na prijedlog načelnika općine, koje je jednoglasno bez premišljanja usvojilo općinsko vijeće. nitko nam ne ćeli pomoći. Obraćali smo sse svima koji bi trebali štititi prava djece mežutim od tih institucija ni traga ni glasa. Mi i dalje ne odustajemo.  Mogu napomenuti da je vaš cenzus još i blaži u odnosu nas.Puno djece je ispisano iz  vrtića, roditelji su mroali dati otkaze jer im nema tko čuvati djecu i dr. Ali koga briga. Mi roditelji sa Viškova stojimo Udrugi Roda kao i Vama roditeljima na raspolaganju, ako ništa drugo pružit ćemo vam puno podršku i savjete , sobzirom na naša iskustva u vezi cijene vrtića .

----------


## puntica

jeste pripremile tansparente?
mobilizirali frendove/susjede/rodbinu?

dolazite sutra?

----------


## mario1970

> da Ivarica.potpora za novorodenu dijecu se smanjuje sa 3600 na 1000 kn za prvo dijete, i tako za drugo (2000 kn)s time da sada treba prijava jednog roditelja u Zagrebu 10 godina a ne 5.
> 
> Ovo je po meni jedan veci rez.Uopce neznam sto bih rekla.Za vrtice se vec dugo šuška da će se ovako napraviti.Realno cijena je bila zbilja mala-ali neznam koliko je to sada pravedno.


Nismo dobili za prvo dijete jer nismo imali 5 godina u Zagrebu.
Sad imamo 5 godina u ZG, ali opet mijenjaju.
Sad bih zbog 2000 trebao čekati 5 godina  :Smile:

----------


## EvaMONA

Pitanje u vezi iznosa za drugo novorođeno dijete: 
Da li je netko shvatio da li će se ovi rezovi odnositi na djecu koja su rođena od datuma od kojeg se donese ta odluka (a sve mi se čini da će se sigurno donijeti) ili nama koji smo prošle tj. početkom ove g. dobili prvu ratu za drugo dijete(rođeno krajem 2009.) slijedeće dvije rate koje su trebale ići 2010. i 2011. također neće biti isplaćene?

----------


## EvaMONA

I da, vidimo se sutra. Nisam dugo skupila ovoliko žuči, mora to negdje izaći, a bolje na svježem zraku među istomišljenicima nego da grizem sebe i ukućane.
Moj je stav da i ako su nužna određena poskupljenja ok, ali ne može se sad većini građana koji imaju malo više nego samo za osnove preko noći dići rata s 400 na 800 kn. Da je netko rekao da će vrtić zbog općih povećanja troškova unazad nekoliko g. poskupiti na 530 kn rekla bih , pa to je više od 30 %, ali taj iznos ne bi moju obitelj rastegnuo do krajnjih granica. Ovo što su pametnjekovići smislili gore je od harača.

----------


## Cubana

Meni se dijete koje je trebalo biti na čuvanju razboljelo  :Sad: 
Žao mi je što neću doći.

----------


## superx

Isto pitanje i ista situacija je čekam i čekam , dijete je rođeno krajem rujne 2009 i još ništa od ruge rate

----------


## Mirta30

> gdje se može kupiti fućkaljke? Tražila sam ih sad u DM-u pa nemaju uopće onaj party progra.



možda u Mulleru, znam da onaj u CC1 ih ima

----------


## anatom

ja cu sada mozda pokrenuti lavinu ponovno ali bas bih voljela da se jave mame koje NISU u Zagrebu i kazu koliko oni placaju jaslice/vrtic.

Nisam za ovakav nacin kategoriziranja ljudi-iako meni financijski odgovara.ja cu placati manje.Daj Boze da cim prije udem u kategoriju koja mora placati vise!Dolazim na prosvjed jer protestiram protiv toga što se rade razlike izmedu ljudi.I što nam zakidaju djecu.

ALI-godinama se zna da se u Zagrebu vrtic plaća premalo.Stavimo na stranu najveci prirez.Mislim da se glupo stalno i u svemu vaditi na najveci prirez.U konacnici -bilo gdje u svijetu je najskuplje živjeti u velegradu.Velegrad ipak nudi puuuno vise nego manji grad.To sve kosta.
Najpostenije bi bilo da svi PLACAMO ISTU CIJENU.ali to bi ponovno pokrenulo razne rasprave.Ali bas sam zato napisala onu prvu recenicu.Ako sam dobro pohvatala -vecina vrtica u Hrvatskoj kosta daleko vise od zagrebackih.Pita li se tko kako ti roditelji placaju?
Ova prepucavanja koja citam po forumu(ima) su gnjusna.Ja imam toliko-imam toliki kredit-ja nemam-ja sam ostao/la bez............To su idiotska prepucavanja koja treba zaboraviti i tu energiju udruziti da se nesto pokrene.Ali nešto ozbiljno.U konacnici ispada da se najvise bune roditelji koji najvise zaraduju.I istina je da imaju pravo na to, jer je besmisleno da oni placaju istu stvar ni neznam koliko puta vise nego npr.ja u trenutnoj situaciji.
cijena treba biti ista za sve.Kako ce ju neki onda placati-neznam.Ali kako ju placa roditelj koji ne zivi u Zagrebu (i neplaca najveci prirez-ali zato nema tramvaj,arenu,zoloski vrt,klizalište,par bolnica,kazališta,rodine rasprodaje.....)

Nemojte me razapet-ne zelim nikome nista lose.Samo sam imala potrebu iznjeti svoje misljenje.

poanta je-svi smo u gabuli-ajmo zajedno van.

----------


## mamma Juanita

vjerojatno se to napisalo već negdje na prethodnim stranicama,
ali izgleda treba stalno ponavljati,
gr*ađani Zagreba plaćaju u startu daleko veći prirez nego bilo gdje drugdje u Hr*,
dakle nema riječi o tome da plaćamo manje,
 jer smo za to već otkinuli od svojih plaća i to puno više nego u ostatku Hr.

----------


## mamma Juanita

roditelji koji najviše zarađuju ujedno i najviše plaćaju prirez.
ako je grad htio krpati proračun tako da pomogne obiteljima s manjim primanjima i tako da
 krpa proračunske rupe i vraća dugove nastale zbog ulaganja  neisplative i propale projekte ,
onda to treba ići preko leđa svih poreznih obveznika grada zagreba, a ne samo preko leđa 
srednjeg sloja roditelja koji više zarađuju i čija djeca idu u vrtić ili školu.

----------


## mare44

u potpunosti se slažem sa vašim razmišljanjem. sva djeca moraju imati jednaka prava imogućnosti na obrazovanje. Niti jdno dijete ne smije biti diskriminirano niti po jednoj osnovi. navedena prava su zagarantirana Ustavom, Konvencijom o pravima djece, Zakonima,posebice onim o diskriminaciji. Ja plaćam 2.000,00 kn u Viškovu za jedno dijete , a od siječnja očekujem porast cijene. NITI JEDNO DIJETE NE SMIJE BITI DISKRIMINIRANO NA EKONOMSKOJ I SOCIJALNOJ OSNOVI te SVAKO DIJETE IMA PRAVO NA OBRAZOVANJE: mi se borimo već skoro 3 mjeseca i nastavljamo dalje.

----------


## Mima

naravno da se najviše bune roditelji koji imaju veće plaće (što ne znači da najviše zarađuju) kad su oni ti kojima će se cijena vrtića povećati tri puta, ili pet puta; dakle oni će na svojoj grbači izvlačiti gradske proračunske rupe nastale megalomanskim investicijama i suludom socijalnom politikom. I još k tome moraju na naslovnicama novina čitati naslove kao što su Bogataši platite svojoj djeci vrtić, a po forumima da je u redu da istu uslugu plaćaju deset puta više nego drugi.

----------


## cvijeta73

ma nije stvar ni prireza, ni razlike između ljudi - stvar je da idu štedit na djeci. jer nemaju di drugdje nego opla, ajmo na djeci. zato jer znaju da roditelji nemaju izbora. i da će platiti.  :Undecided: 
i ako su u zagrebu bile najmanje cijene vrtića, bez obzira na prirez, to je trebao biti primjer dobre prakse grada. nešto što je dobar primjer.  :Undecided:

----------


## mamma Juanita

vidimo se sutra u 10 na Trgu  :Wink: ?

----------


## ivana zg

> ja cu sada mozda pokrenuti lavinu ponovno ali bas bih voljela da se jave mame koje NISU u Zagrebu i kazu koliko oni placaju jaslice/vrtic.
> 
> Nisam za ovakav nacin kategoriziranja ljudi-iako meni financijski odgovara.ja cu placati manje.Daj Boze da cim prije udem u kategoriju koja mora placati vise!Dolazim na prosvjed jer protestiram protiv toga što se rade razlike izmedu ljudi.I što nam zakidaju djecu.
> 
> ALI-godinama se zna da se u Zagrebu vrtic plaća premalo.Stavimo na stranu najveci prirez.Mislim da se glupo stalno i u svemu vaditi na najveci prirez.U konacnici -bilo gdje u svijetu je najskuplje živjeti u velegradu.Velegrad ipak nudi puuuno vise nego manji grad.To sve kosta.
> Najpostenije bi bilo da svi PLACAMO ISTU CIJENU.ali to bi ponovno pokrenulo razne rasprave.Ali bas sam zato napisala onu prvu recenicu.Ako sam dobro pohvatala -vecina vrtica u Hrvatskoj kosta daleko vise od zagrebackih.Pita li se tko kako ti roditelji placaju?
> Ova prepucavanja koja citam po forumu(ima) su gnjusna.Ja imam toliko-imam toliki kredit-ja nemam-ja sam ostao/la bez............To su idiotska prepucavanja koja treba zaboraviti i tu energiju udruziti da se nesto pokrene.Ali nešto ozbiljno.U konacnici ispada da se najvise bune roditelji koji najvise zaraduju.I istina je da imaju pravo na to, jer je besmisleno da oni placaju istu stvar ni neznam koliko puta vise nego npr.ja u trenutnoj situaciji.
> cijena treba biti ista za sve.Kako ce ju neki onda placati-neznam.Ali kako ju placa roditelj koji ne zivi u Zagrebu (i neplaca najveci prirez-ali zato nema tramvaj,arenu,zoloski vrt,klizalište,par bolnica,kazališta,rodine rasprodaje.....)
> 
> ...


 

potpisujem Cvijetu73 i mammu Juanitu.....XXX



a ne kužim tebe i poantu velegrad nudi više od maloga mjesta-preseli se.....večina nas se ovdje rodila i ne živimo u ZG-u da bi bili fancy, i zato što imamo tramvaj i ZOO :Rolling Eyes: .....neznam stvarno što će malome mjestu tramvaj, ako ima autobus..ja živim u ZG-u i vozim se vlakom, a nisi znala da će nam uskoro možda naplačivati ulazak u Centar grad plus parking.....uglavnom imamo visoke cijene i večina male plaće, najviše stanarine i najskuplje kvadrate stanova....kako ti zbog nekakvih cijena nemi samo tako preselila u ZG, isto tako ne vidim zašto bi mi koji tu živimo cijeli život i radimo selili u manje mjesto (radi prireza)..

Mi ovome gradu plačamo prirez i poraze kao i vi svome, znači ne plačaju ga ostali građani RH, i zato mi imamo prvao buniti se ili ne na to gdje i na što idu novci iz proračuna kao i o povišenju cijena...naš prirez s plaća već ide za vrtiće, to računaj kao onaj plus na obveznih 600kn....svako nek se bori u svome gradu za ono što plaća.....ja samo sve vas mogu podržati a ne vam govoriti da ste ovo ili ono zaslužili platiti jer živite u velegradu ili malome mjestu-ne vidim kako je to uopće bitno za ovu temu :Shock: 

*maree44* tebi podrška...mislim da bi si morali međusobno pomagati, jer političar računaju na našu neslogu


sretno sutra...ako ne uspijem doči gledam vas na TV-u a na fejsu sam sve već obavjestila... :Love:  :Klap:

----------


## apricot

evo nekoliko prijedloga za transparente

ako nemate doma A3 printer, printajte na dva A4 formata, zalijepite selotejpom
nije važno, samo da pošaljemo poruku



JA ĆU SPASITI ZAGREBAČKI PRORAČUN!! 

MIJENJAM STADION ZA VRTIĆ 

JA ĆU KRPATI RUPU NA ZAGREBAČKOM BRODU!

Puna mi je pelena proracuna!

Stadion dam, vrtic ne dam! 

Mijenjam Arenu za vrtice!

mijenjam Snježnu kraljicu za vrtić!
, 
punom pelenom protiv prazne gradske kase 

moja duda cini cuda 

ja cu spasiti zagrebacki proracun

Zagreb - grad prijatelj djece?

Moji baka i djed još uvijek rade! 

zagreb vs djeca 
1:0

----------


## laumi

Uspjela sam se snaći za čuvanje i stižemo moja najstarija cura i ja. Vidimo se!

----------


## sillyme

stizemo i mi...

----------


## diči

Mi nažalost nećemo doći.mm mora raditi a ne mogu sa dvoje malenih sama. na kojem programu će vas se moći vidjeti? vibrice za sve ------------------------

----------


## puntica

i mi...

baš se nabrijavam...

----------


## levinja

I mi stižemo! Ovo se ne smije propustiti!

Svaka čast na reakciji i organizaciji.

----------


## .kala.

> ja cu sada mozda pokrenuti lavinu ponovno ali bas bih voljela da se jave mame koje NISU u Zagrebu i kazu koliko oni placaju jaslice/vrtic.


620,00 kn vrtić.
(prošle godine jaslice: 840,00kn)
Splitsko-dalmatinska ž.

----------


## puntica

ako si premišljate doći ili ne doći...dođite  :Smile:

----------


## .kala.

> 620,00 kn vrtić.
> (prošle godine jaslice: 840,00kn)
> Splitsko-dalmatinska ž.


dodatak:
prirez - 10%

I podrška svima koji će izaći na ulice

----------


## kudri

iako sam rekla da se više neću mješati..moram prokomentirati krumpiric na izjavu da imam apsolutno krive vrijednosti!! po čemu ti to, molim te zaključuješ???!!!

da, ljetujemo, svake godine na istom mjestu, u vikendici punice i punca...da živimo ali ne u svojem stanu (prepustili nam roditelje na korištenje, dok se ne snađemo ili odlučimo uzeti kredit!!!), a zimujemo???! idemo prvi puta kao obitelj, na pišljiva 3 dana!!! ja nisam bila nikad, pa ako zbog toga imam poremećene vrijednsoti??!

dakle krumpiric, molim te, ne lupetaj bezveze!!! vrijeđaš bezpotrebno!


a ono o čem je jedna cura pričala da žum npr ostane bez posla, da to je koma situacija, slažem se!!!

----------


## kudri

...kupujem robu na burzi jer nemamo za sve novo, vozim malu ujutro biciklom i kad kiša pada i kad je hladno jer nemamo za još jedan auto, pa bila to i peglica...peglam starom peglom kojoj ispada podloga, nosim čizme za 99kn (KUPILA PO LJETI NA AKCIJI I BILA PRESRETNA!) ali i dalje smatram da imamo sve što nam treba i više od toga, u odnosu na ostale obitelji!!! da, imam novu kuhinju, za koju smo štedjeli 2 godine...da, imam novu perilicu, jer mi je stara riknula...možda netko nema ni za to...pa sam možda zato za nekog bogata! ali da li sam realno?? hahaha, naravno da nisam...na računu minus, ušteđevina=o kn, vlasništvo? ford fiesta...

dakle, glupo mi je vaše vrijeđanje i vaše bezvezno lupetanje!! fakat ste nekad ko kokoške neke...sori

ja sam samo rekla da ću naravno biti protiv previsokog i pravno neutvrđenog podizanja cijene...naravno da to ne paše ni meni, ali da li mislim da trebamo kao obitelj plaćati više od neke obitelji koja nema ni to, što mi imamo?! da, trebamo!!

----------


## kudri

i sori drugim curama, što sam upala na ovu raspravu, ali imala sam potrebu sve ovo napsiati, a sad se fakat povlačim!!

----------


## mare44

Tko plaća prirez, tko ne plaća,tko ima stambeni tko ne, ništa vam to nije bitno. Ako će oni uzeti djeci, to će i učiniti makar iz dječji usta. U tome je  bit,nikoga ustvari nije briga o dječjim pravima, ne diskriminaciji. Ovako su rješili problem izgradnje dječjih vrtića. Neće ga imati potrebe graditi jer roditelji neće moći plaćati takve paklenecijene. A još kada vrtićo poskupe .... Tako da svako gleda svoj problem sa svog stajališta, što je normalno, ali ovdje se radi o djeci i njihovom jednakom pravu i mogućnosti na obrazovanje. Pozdrav

----------


## anatom

> potpisujem Cvijetu73 i mammu Juanitu.....XXX
> 
> 
> 
> a ne kužim tebe i poantu velegrad nudi više od maloga mjesta-preseli se.....večina nas se ovdje rodila i ne živimo u ZG-u da bi bili fancy, i zato što imamo tramvaj i ZOO.....neznam stvarno što će malome mjestu tramvaj, ako ima autobus..ja živim u ZG-u i vozim se vlakom, a nisi znala da će nam uskoro možda naplačivati ulazak u Centar grad plus parking.....uglavnom imamo visoke cijene i večina male plaće, najviše stanarine i najskuplje kvadrate stanova....kako ti zbog nekakvih cijena nemi samo tako preselila u ZG, isto tako ne vidim zašto bi mi koji tu živimo cijeli život i radimo selili u manje mjesto (radi prireza)..
> 
> Mi ovome gradu plačamo prirez i poraze kao i vi svome, znači ne plačaju ga ostali građani RH, i zato mi imamo prvao buniti se ili ne na to gdje i na što idu novci iz proračuna kao i o povišenju cijena...naš prirez s plaća već ide za vrtiće, to računaj kao onaj plus na obveznih 600kn....svako nek se bori u svome gradu za ono što plaća.....ja samo sve vas mogu podržati a ne vam govoriti da ste ovo ili ono zaslužili platiti jer živite u velegradu ili malome mjestu-ne vidim kako je to uopće bitno za ovu temu
> 
> *maree44* tebi podrška...mislim da bi si morali međusobno pomagati, jer političar računaju na našu neslogu
> ...


nemoj se ljititi ali daj procitajj moj post ispocetka.Pod jedan živim u Zagrebu i isto kao ti plačam prirez.Pod dva pokusaj izracunati koliko ces to tocno prireza u toku svog radnog vjeka platiti Zagrebu.

----------


## krumpiric

kudri, stvarno nema potrebe za raspravom, al zaista ju nismo mi započele. TI nas jednostavno ne želiš poslušati.

Zašto kad je tako važno imati svoj stan za dati djeci, ne ostaviš roditeljima stan i ne digneš kredit??? Ne kužim.
Imaš ista primanja ko puntica, pa kad je ona mogla dignut kredu, možeš i ti? Ili zaista misliš da ona rado nebi uzela stan od roditelja na korištenje? I da je kupila stan kao investiciju u budućnost (to nitko normalan neće napraviti jer kredu platiš više od dvostruke vrijednosti stana)

mi smo svi na istoj strani, a ti nas šikaniraš pričom da smo zaslužili plaćati više-zašto? zato što zarađujemo više. a zarađujemo da bi omogućili sebi i djeci osnovne ljudske potrebe-koje netko eto dobije na korištenje-i smatra da je u nepovoljnijoj poziciji.

zaista ne razumijem. ne napadam, nego jednostavno ne razumijem.

----------


## krumpiric

ili da to plastično objasnim, jednostavnom matematikom, ako ne ide drugačije
5000kn mjesečno na štednji+ besplatan stan na korištenje-na kraju mojeg životnog vijeka djeca dobiju 3 stana
5000kn mjesečno na kreditu-nesigurnost života+ samo jedan stan koji za 35 godina ima trostruko manju vrijednost

----------


## Dijana

Da, banke oderu da je to nečuveno...lihvarstvo čisto, no dobrovoljno i legalno, pa je kao u redu.
Da je kod nas barem podstanarstvo uređeno, a ne ovakvo kakvo jest, gdje ko podstanar
nemaš nikakve sigurnosti, a kad dobiješ djecu, sigurnost krova nad glavom je bitna...
Nemam kredit, ali uistinu me boli kad vidim kolike obitelji s pristojnim primanjima spadaju
maltene na prosjački štap jer imaju stambeni kredit.

----------


## cvijeta73

moram i ja upasti u raspravu  :Grin: 




> ...ali da li mislim da trebamo kao obitelj plaćati više od neke obitelji koja nema ni to, što mi imamo?! da, trebamo!!


a zašto? kome? 
sori, ali ne kužim ni krumpririć ni kudri, ne kužim kako su u ovu priču upali krediti za stan, kuhinje, perilice, minusi na računu  :Confused: 

umjesto da zbrajate i oduzimate stavke u kućnim računima, rađe se zabavljajte tako da zbrajajte i oduzimajte stavke u gradskom proračunu (ne govorim u 1. licu, jer nisam iz zg).  :Grin: 

http://www1.zagreb.hr/slglasnik.nsf/...0za%202010.pdf

----------


## krumpiric

pa ja sam na to i pozvala, cvijeta. Odtud i rasprava.

----------


## drndalica

Znam da riskiram da me saspete drvljem i kamenjem ali moram komentirati. Meni fakat nije normalno to što se do sada vrtić u ZG plaćao 200 kn  :Shock: . To mi smrdi na kupovanje glasova.
Sad kad je kasica prasica prazna i cijenu se mora dizati, eto pogodna terena za prepucavanje. Svatko bi da se obračunava po onom sistemu koji njemu osobno najbolje odgovara i nema teorije da se postigne neki kompromis. Kako izračunati imovinski cenzus, a da je točan?? Nema šanse. Cijena od 200 kn je jednostavno bila tempirana bomba, koja je morala kad-tad puknut. 

By the way, ne živim u ZG, imam prosječnu plaću, dijete u vrtiću - i plaćam ga 550 kn mjesečno, zadnje tri godine. Prezadovoljna sam, ali razumijem da bi stvarno bilo teško da radim za 2500 kn mjesečno, ne znam kako bi spojila kraj sa krajem.

----------


## Teta Eta

U Zagrebu se vrtic placa 400 kuna. Bar ja toliko placam osnovni program, plus 300 kuna za dodatni. 
Nije bas dzaba.

----------


## Mima

Nije 200 nego 400, jaslice su koštale 200 kuna. 
To možda i jest preniska cijena, ali sasvim sigurno nije razlog radi kojeg je kasica prazna.
Kasicu nije ispraznio vrtić nego javni zahodi, snježne kraljice, megalomanske investicije na kojima se izvlači novac.
A sada bi se te rupe trebala krpati baš na vrtićima. I to tako nepravedno.

----------


## drndalica

Slažem se, ali kasicu su ispraznili svi... neke stvari koje imaju smisla (kao što je vrtić), i neke koje su čisto bacanje love (zlatni wc, stadion). 
Mene žesti što se nitko nije glasnije pobunio zbog rasipanja novca na sulude projekte. Svi kao da čekaju da se sve skupa raspadne i bankrotira pa da počnu malo misliti svojom glavom - odakle nam pare za sve to? Ja jednostavno ne mogu shvatiti kao je Bandić godinama dobivao izbore. Ma razumijem kako, dijelio je šakom i kapom kao pijani bogataš, ali da se nitko nije zapitao dokle tako i čemu to vodi?
Ispada da samo 'tamo neke Rode' njurgaju bezveze. Najlakše je roditeljima maznut po džepu, znaju da će za djecu sve progutati.

----------


## Mima

Pa isto je tako na državnoj razini, ako ne i gore, svakodnevno se otkrivaju afere, svakodnevno se otkriva da su iz proračuna i iz državnih poduzeća isisavani novci - pa tko se bunio? Nitko.

(izbore je btw. dobivao SDP)

----------


## Tashunica

> Slažem se, ali kasicu su ispraznili svi...


 ti nisi shvatila poantu.
mi kao građani zagreba plaćamo kojekakve stadione,
mi kao građani zagreba plaćamo pripreme kojekakvih klubova,
mi kao građani zagreba plaćamo raznorazne sulude projekte,
plaćamo a nitko nas ne pita želimo li mi to.
i sada kad se na sve ovo istrošilo, kasica se ispraznila udarit će opet po našim leđima.

----------


## drndalica

pitaju vas na izborima!
razumijem da ljudi mogu nasjesti 1. put, ali toliko puta za redom ne ide mi u glavu

----------


## ivancica

Sad sam vas gledala u dnevniku,  :Klap: , puuno vas se skupilo!

Mi smo bolesni, pa nismo išli.  :Sad:

----------


## Cathy

> ti nisi shvatila poantu.
> mi kao građani zagreba plaćamo kojekakve stadione,
> mi kao građani zagreba plaćamo pripreme kojekakvih klubova,
> mi kao građani zagreba plaćamo raznorazne sulude projekte,
> plaćamo a nitko nas ne pita želimo li mi to.
> i sada kad se na sve ovo istrošilo, kasica se ispraznila udarit će opet po našim leđima.


Nitko do sada nije spomenuo da SKUPO plaćamo i PRIVILEGIJU da parkiramo ispred zgrade u kojoj živimo.
Ali valjda nas to onda stavlja u rang BOGATIH, jer imamo auto.

----------


## Angie75

Mi se već vratili doma, uspjela sam pogledati i prilog u Dnevniku.  Okupilo se dosta ljudi, za moj ukus i previše političara. Ali ok, valjda to tako mora.

Drndalice - u Zg je prirez 18%. Dakle, ja već iz svoje plaće odvajam popriličan iznos,  osim onog koji plaćam dodatno. Fakat mi je već dosta da nas se pravi budalama.

----------


## Mima

Ja nisam vidjela niti jednog političara ?? Valjda ih ne prepoznajem  :Grin:

----------


## drndalica

shvatila sam ja poantu!!
ajmo ulupat novce u koješta, sve će to ionako platiti naši unuci, a do onda ćemo opaliti po onima po kojima nam je najlakše
Živcira me što su ljudi toliko inertni! Samo Rode reagiraju, a takvih bi trebalo biti više!

----------


## diči

kad će se moći još negdje vidjeti snimka?

----------


## Freja

http://www.jutarnji.hr/poskupljenje-...osvjed/905455/
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...dske-kase.html
http://www.poslovni-savjetnik.com/hr...backi-proracun
http://cro.time.mk/read/a7da585757/7...5aa/index.html

I tako dalje.
Ugodno me iznenadio broj okupljenih. Hvala svima koji su došli (i koji su htjeli doći, a bili su spriječeni).

----------


## Freja

> kad će se moći još negdje vidjeti snimka?


Pogledaj moj zadnji link.

----------


## srecica

> Živcira me što su ljudi toliko inertni! Samo Rode reagiraju, a takvih bi trebalo biti više!


I mene! Ali to nam je valjda urodeno nekim genetskim kodom, pa onda mislimo kako ce uvijek netko drugi podmetnuti svoja leda.

Slazem se da cijena jaslica/vrtica (pre)niska, ali ne slazem se da se meni povecava 100% (nekima i vise od toga) a netko drugi tko samo na papiru nema dobije istu uslugu badava. Ne slazem se da netko tko je prijavljen na minimalac jer si je tako odabrao ima vrtic besplatno a u real life ima bolje uvjete od mene ... ne slazem se da se sve u ovom gradu/drzavi prelomi preko samo jednog dijela poreznih obveznika, posebno ako je to zato jer imam 'srecu' biti prijavljena na puni iznos place.
Povecajte cijenu vrtica, ali neka ta lova ode u izgradnju novih objekata, zaposljavanje novih teta, a ne da mi se dijete gura sa njih 29 u maloj sobi sa jednom tetom!

Najlakse je udariti po djeci i roditeljima, jer vrtic je nesto sto nam treba, ja nemam baka-servis i ne znam gdje bih s njom, osim da je vodim na posao, dakle da povecaju i 300% ja cu to morati moci platiti jer nemam izbora. Ali bez obzira na to ne zelim biti inertna! Hvala svima koji su dosli na prosvjed i dignuli svoj glas!

----------


## puntica

> Ja nisam vidjela niti jednog političara ?? Valjda ih ne prepoznajem


 niti ja  :Shock:

----------


## apricot

hvala svima koji ste došli  :Heart: 
bilo je predivno

kolona je bila od Trga, skroz do Preobraženske!
sjajno, sjajno!

----------


## lukab

bas smo bili super  :Smile:

----------


## MIJA 32

> Ja nisam vidjela niti jednog političara ?? Valjda ih ne prepoznajem


ni ja  :Grin: 
ali nisam skužila ni puno ljudi s foruma :Sad: 
doduše trčala sam za ptičicama cijelo vrijeme,a i glupo mi ljude bilo ispitivati tko si ti  :Laughing: 

uglavnom bilo je super,puno ljudi,kolona je bila impresivna :Very Happy:

----------


## piplica

Bravo za Rode i bravo za sve vas koji ste se odazvali!  :Klap: 
Mi iz drugih gradova mozemo samo uciti od vas kako se boriti za svoja prava...

----------


## laumi

> ni ja 
> ali nisam skužila ni puno ljudi s foruma
> doduše trčala sam za ptičicama cijelo vrijeme,a i glupo mi ljude bilo ispitivati tko si ti 
> 
> uglavnom bilo je super,puno ljudi,kolona je bila impresivna


Mija, ja sam skužila tebe i tvoje ptičice. Jako su slatki!

----------


## Svimbalo

Bravo, bravo, bravo!

Duboki naklon, apri super intervju, sve je bilo na visini, odlično!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## laumi

Da, bravo cure što ste u tako kratkom vremenu organizirale dobar prosvjed i bravo na odličnim transparentima!

Šteta što nije došlo još više ljudi, ali to je, nažalost, uvijek tako - svi su nešto nezadovoljni, ali nitko ne bi mrdnuo.

----------


## apricot

laumi, mi smo jako zadovoljni odazivom.

naravno, kada te ideja ponese, imaš osjećaj kako će cijeli svijet izaći.
ali, činjenica je da se sve izdogađalo u 48 sati, da je (lijep) vikend, u vrtićima boleštine...

mediji su nas odlično popratili; svi portali su prenijeli informacije.
to je važno!
na taj način ćemo prenijeti poruku i svima onima koji nisu danas bili.

----------


## laumi

ma znam, apricot, da ste zadovoljni i još jednom pohvaljujem organizaciju.

ja sam pričala o ljudima iz svoje okoline, svi su nešto nezadovoljni, ali nitko ne bi išao na prosvjed jer "se ionako ništa neće promijeniti".

----------


## Vivica

Od izjave za novine sam odustala kad su nas htjeli poslikati (sorry Ivarice, mm snije bio za otkrivanje), ali na bili smo na prosvjedu i mi i nasi prijatelji i B je sav ponosan i vazan i prica baki i didi da je danas protestirao. Hvala Rode, ovo je bio lijepo provedeno subotnjejutro, nadam se da ce i biti i rezultata.

----------


## spunky125

majice su zakon!!! F. je najveći događaj bio zviždanje.

----------


## dorotea24

> vjerojatno se to napisalo već negdje na prethodnim stranicama,
> ali izgleda treba stalno ponavljati,
> gr*ađani Zagreba plaćaju u startu daleko veći prirez nego bilo gdje drugdje u Hr*,
> dakle nema riječi o tome da plaćamo manje,
>  jer smo za to već otkinuli od svojih plaća i to puno više nego u ostatku Hr.


ok. ajde sada neka mi netko kaže ako netko u osijeku ima npr 5000kn plaću i 13% prireza, a netko u zagrebu istu plaću i 18% prireza kolika je to razlika? kad izračunaš vidjet ćeš da je mizerna. 
slažem se s anatom, ali drago mi je da ste se uspjele izorganizirati za prosvjed. žao mi je što se i mi u osijeku nismo tako organizirali kada su nam povećali mjesečnu cijenu na 640kn nego smo šutili ko zaliveni i bilo bi mi zaista drago da se uspijete izboriti za sebe no mislim da je taj argument od 5% većeg prireza.....da se ne izrazim bezobrazno, ali već pomalo dosadan. ja bih voljela kada bi svi gradovi organizirali ovakav prosvjed jer i u drugim gradovima ljudi plaćaju kredite, prireze ( par % manje), a plaćaju i daleko veće cijena vrtića nego čak i mi.

i ja se sa ovim cvijetinim apsolutno slažem:




> ma nije stvar ni prireza, ni razlike između ljudi - stvar je da idu  štedit na djeci. jer nemaju di drugdje nego opla, ajmo na djeci. zato  jer znaju da roditelji nemaju izbora. i da će platiti. 
> i ako su u zagrebu bile najmanje cijene vrtića, bez obzira na prirez, to  je trebao biti primjer dobre prakse grada. nešto što je dobar primjer.

----------


## Canaj

http://www.24sata.hr/news/roditelji-...roracun-199131

i tu ima fotografija i snimka

----------


## Canaj

...e da - stavila sam link na 24sata, jer bas citam sve te komentare (ima ih dosta)

----------


## Irchi

Mi smo se priključili nešto kasnije, ali taman da prođemo u koloni.  :Very Happy: 
I ma koliko se trudila baš kao i Mia nisam uspijela skužiti tko je tko.

no bitno je da je bilo odlično iako sam očekivala da će biti više ljudi (ali to samo pokazuje zašto nam je tako kako je)

----------


## Vivica

Ok, ne mora grad sve subvencionirati jednako. Ok, do sada smo plaćali premalo. Ali 2000 kn puna cijena? Pa šta nas moraju baš iscijediti do kraja? Zar je 2000 kn adekvatna cijena, s obzirom da je on 1 tjedan u vrtiću, pa 1 tjedan bolestan i da ih je 30 u grupi na prostoru koji nije adekvatno velik za tolik broj djece? I najvažnije - od tih novaca vrtić dobi najmanji dio, tek toliko da se pokrije, niti da zaposle nove tete, niti da pokrpaju potrgane sprave.

----------


## larmama

bilo je odlično

----------


## kljucic

Baš je bilo lijepo, a kolona je stvarno bila impresivna! Drago nam je da smo bili dio toga.

----------


## kata.klik

svi se mi slažemoo da je u Osjeku situacija teška i da su vam vrtići preskupi, ali nemojte zato pljuvati po nama jer ne želimo da nam se dogodi isto....
lupi me sa 200 kn na vrtić, 200 kn za pokaz ili  25 kn za pojedinačnu kartu u jednom smjeru, 300 kn za parkirnu kartu jer su uveli naplatu parkinga u kvart i to druga zona ili odeš u grad autom a parking ti je 16 kn po sati (1 zona), pa onda još plati prirez 18%, i tako dalje...

znam da je teško svima ali život u Zagrebu je daleko skuplji od života u Osjeku, Slavonskom Brodu ili negdje drugdje....

a da sad nepričam o drugim stvarima, stanarina u Zagrebu duplo veća od nabrojenih gradova, cjene kvadrata stana isto. 
Jedina stvar na kojoj smo mi bili "privilegirani " u odnosu na ostatak države su vrtići i naknade za dijecu, ali nam se zato uzimalo šakom i kapom na svim drugim poljima...

----------


## daddycool

ako malo bacite oko na prijedlog proračuna biti će vam jasno zašto se poteže pitanje prireza koji se plaća. naime zagrebački proračun je težak cca 6.5 milijardi kuna.

*63%* tih sredstava se namakne iz poreza i prireza na dohodak građana. radi se o iznosu od preko 4 milijarde kuna koje grad ubere od svojih građana. i sada, kad je u proračunu nastala rupa zbog kojekakvih investicija, Bandić bi od roditelja naplatio dodatnih 104 milijuna kuna (ukupno 200 milijuna kuna) kako bi podmirio trošak predškolskog odgoja.

Kad već barata našim novcima neka nas i pita za što ih želimo potrošiti.

----------


## daddycool

http://www.mutna.com/wp/?tag=samopro...novcem-gradana

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/%C5%...1/Default.aspx

http://www.radiodrnis.hr/jm/index.ph...-roka&Itemid=3

kako je lako biti galantan sa tuđim novcima, a onda tim istim ljudima ponovno pružiti ruku po još novaca jer se eto malo zaigrao

----------


## lukab

pitanje - frendica koja nije danas uspjela doći na prosvjed jer joj se mala razbolila jaaaaaako želi kupiti/nabaviti majicu 
kome, kada, gdje se može obratiti ili javiti? 
hvala!!!

----------


## daddycool

neka nazove u ponedjeljak u RODU pa neka pita jel koja ostala. zadnji info je bio da su ostale samo one za veću djecu i one skroz male.

----------


## Mamita

Bili danas i stvarno smo moćna gomilica  :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

> svi se mi slažemoo da je u Osjeku situacija teška i da su vam vrtići preskupi, ali nemojte zato pljuvati po nama jer ne želimo da nam se dogodi isto....
> lupi me sa 200 kn na vrtić, 200 kn za pokaz ili  25 kn za pojedinačnu kartu u jednom smjeru, 300 kn za parkirnu kartu jer su uveli naplatu parkinga u kvart i to druga zona ili odeš u grad autom a parking ti je 16 kn po sati (1 zona), pa onda još plati prirez 18%, i tako dalje...
> 
> znam da je teško svima ali život u Zagrebu je daleko skuplji od života u Osjeku, Slavonskom Brodu ili negdje drugdje....
> 
> a da sad nepričam o drugim stvarima, stanarina u Zagrebu duplo veća od nabrojenih gradova, cjene kvadrata stana isto. 
> Jedina stvar na kojoj smo mi bili "privilegirani " u odnosu na ostatak države su vrtići i naknade za dijecu, ali nam se zato uzimalo šakom i kapom na svim drugim poljima...


nitko ne pljuje po zagrebu. ja se samo referiram na tu famoznu razliku u prirezu jer mi već idu na živce svađe oko toga tko ima veću plaću,  tko skuplje plaća kvadrate i tko koliko prireza uplaćuje. svugdje je teško i svi bi trebali biti složni, a ne svađati se oko takvih stvari i stalno nekakve prireze i razlike u plaćama jedni drugima gurati na nos. teško je izračunati gdje je teže i skuplje,  ustoalom bespotrebno je i trošak energije. eto samo sam to htjela reći svojim postom ako nisi razumjela iz pročitanog. laku noć.

----------


## MIJA 32

> Mija, ja sam skužila tebe i tvoje ptičice. Jako su slatki!


pa kaj mi se nisi javila  :Sad: 
ja sam stalno trčala oko spomenika i vrtila glavom amo-tamo da ih ne pogubim :Grin:  tak da nisam stigla ni popričati s poznatim curama

----------


## BusyBee

> ali život u Zagrebu je daleko skuplji od života u Osjeku, Slavonskom Brodu ili *negdje drugdje*....


NIKAKO se ne bih s ovim slozila i ne slazem se da se ama bas sve povlastice, nize cijene i mogucnosti koje imate mogu pokriti najvecim prirezom koji imate, ALI, to uopce nije tema ovog topica i ne smije ni biti.

KONACNO se skupila kriticna masa u jednom gradu (i neka je to Zg, neka po necemu bude vodeci i pozitivan primjer ostalima) i rekla muljatorima i lopovima koji misle beskonacno dugo svoje muljaze pakirati u celofan i kojekakva isprazna objasnjenja i uzimati nam lovu - DOSTA. D.O.S.T.A. !!!
I ja skidam kapu svima vama koji ste dosli tamo i rekli dosta i pokazali da niste magarci i da vas/nas ne mogu beskonacno dugo jahati.

I neka ovo bude samo prvi u nizu prosvjeda, neka se i ljudi u ostalim gradovima ohrabre i ako trebaju roditelji biti ti koji ce pokrenuti masu na ulice, neka bude tako.

----------


## berlinka

> NIKAKO se ne bih s ovim slozila i ne slazem se da se ama bas sve povlastice, nize cijene i mogucnosti koje imate mogu pokriti najvecim prirezom koji imate, ALI, to uopce nije tema ovog topica i ne smije ni biti.
> .


 
Zašto se ne bi složila? Pa je li Dadycool napisao kojim budžetom raspolaže Zagreb? Činjenica je da je Zg. u odnosu na ostatak Hrvatske bogat grad i ja mislim da bi kvaliteta života u Z. mogla biti mnogo bolja s obzirom na novce koji se tu slijevaju. No da li te novce ulagati u Horvatinčićeve rampe ili u vrtiće pitanje je sad... Isto tako se nadam da će se građani drugih dijelova Hrvatske boriti za bolje uvjete u svojim sredinama, moja puna podrška!


Još bih se referirala na ono što se često ponavlja - da je cijena za jaslice/vrtić 200/400 kuna smiješna. Zašto bi bila smiješna, ako grad vodi pronatalitetnu politiku? Evo npr. U Berlinu se od iduće godine za posljednje 3 godina vrtića prije polaska u školu (dakle otprilike od 3. do 6. godine djeteta) plaća samo za hranu 23 eura mjesečno, bez obzira na primanja roditelja. (Ove godine je bilo za posljednje dvije godine vrtića.) Što je tu smiješno? Oni smatraju da je to korisno za cijelo društvo i to financiraju gradskim novcem.

----------


## klaudija

Baš sam sretna da sam bila dio gomilice!! Ljudi, svaka čast!!

----------


## puntica

> pitanje - frendica koja nije danas uspjela doći na prosvjed jer joj se mala razbolila jaaaaaako želi kupiti/nabaviti majicu 
> kome, kada, gdje se može obratiti ili javiti? 
> hvala!!!


ima još nekoliko majica veličine 1-2 godine
i nekoliko većih, možda koja 7-8, i koja 12

ovo između je sve podijeljeno  :Yes:

----------


## laumi

> pa kaj mi se nisi javila 
> ja sam stalno trčala oko spomenika i vrtila glavom amo-tamo da ih ne pogubim tak da nisam stigla ni popričati s poznatim curama


Ma, malo mi je neugodno potezati za rukav ljude koje nisam upoznala uživo. Budem idući put!  :Smile:

----------


## polonca

Svaka čast cure :Smile: 
nažalost mi nismo mogli doći

----------


## kudri

nismo mogli doći ali gledala na telki i bilo je sjajno!!!

i da, podržavam vas, naravno!!

samo, kao i neki smatram da se vrtić/jaslice plaćaju dosta manje i da je realno da cijene porastu, malo naravno!

bravo roda!

----------


## mario1970

> vrtić u ZG je 600kn 200 kn plaćam intergrirani program koji je grad tražio da se uvede u vrtiće...ajde ne platite pa da vam djete stoji po strani izolirano...a tko onda ima novaca za platiti još neku sportsku, glazbenu itd. aktivnost...u ovoj Državi je 1% bogataša, i vjerujem da oni ulažu u svoju djecu, plačajući im privatne vrtiće, škole i fakultete...znači derat će se 99% sirotinje...
> 
> Sramota ljuta sam ko pas...trenutno sam bez posla nedavno mi se zatvorila firma i tražim posao...živimo od jedne plaće koja ide cijela na kredit, a minus na kartici koji je već u crvenom plaća račune, vrtić, hranu, odjeću...da ne govorim da nije bilo bolje ni dok sam radila jer sam imala 2000 kn plaću ali zbog PROSJEKA nema pravo ni sad ni onda na dječiji itd.....
> 
> Tko može živjeti od plaće 1700 kn ako ne dobiva neku socijalnu pomoć, o čemu oni.....fino to je njihova socijalna politika...sad kad dođu na Državnu vlast provest će je u još većoj mjeri...ne piše nam se dobro ni s jednom vlasti
> 
> Ljuta sam ko pas...ponašaju se kao da ne živiš od tih 4500 kn, već ih stavljaš na stranu....
> 
> Lako je gospodi iz gradske skupštine s njihovim plaćama donositi ovakve odluke....REFERENDUM se traži......ovo je SRAMOTA


Da li bi ti bilo laše da dijete ne ide u vrtić pošto nemaš posao?
Koliko bi te to više ili manje koštalo svaki mjesec?

----------


## apricot

> samo, kao i neki smatram da se vrtić/jaslice plaćaju dosta manje i da je realno da cijene porastu, malo naravno!


pa mi to stalno ističemo.
nismo protiv poskupljenja, ali ne ovako drastično, ne ovolike razlike između cjenovnih razreda...
ok nam je i kreiranje cijena prema imovinskom cenzusu, ali da to onda bude transparentnije i ne ostavlja prostora raznim malverzacijama

----------


## anatom

> Da li bi ti bilo laše da dijete ne ide u vrtić pošto nemaš posao?
> Koliko bi te to više ili manje koštalo svaki mjesec?



x

----------


## mario1970

> tko zna kako ce se sve ovo odraziti na cijenu privatnih vrtica? Mislim, i sada jaslice placam 1000 kn.


Ne bi se trebalo značajnije odraziti.
Ako se u potpunosti finaciraju iz cijene vrtića , vjerojatno će poskupiti, ali ne značajno.
Ali ako grad sudjeluje u cijeni kroz neke subvencije, pa se ta stavka smanji ili potpuno ukine, onda bi poskupljenje moglo biti veliko.
Možda netko radi u privatnom vrtiću pa zna te informacije.
Mi smo mislili malog upisati u neki privtni vrtić od iduće godine.
Jaslice nismo dobili, a ne vjerujem da će dobiti i vrtić iduće godine pa već sad razmišljam o privatnom.

----------


## mario1970

> ako citas proracun vidjet ces da grad predvidja nesto veca davanja i privatnim vrticima i privatnim skolama
> pretpostavljam da ce ovi ipak iskoristiti situaciju na trzistu i poskupjeti


Suprotno.
Ako je to točno i to prođe, očekujte pad cijena u privatnim vrtićima.
Oni sa većim primanjima možda se tada odluče na prelazak u privatni (možda bolji) vrtić/jaslice.

----------


## mario1970

> ja cu sada mozda pokrenuti lavinu ponovno ali bas bih voljela da se jave mame koje NISU u Zagrebu i kazu koliko oni placaju jaslice/vrtic.
> 
> Nisam za ovakav nacin kategoriziranja ljudi-iako meni financijski odgovara.ja cu placati manje.Daj Boze da cim prije udem u kategoriju koja mora placati vise!Dolazim na prosvjed jer protestiram protiv toga što se rade razlike izmedu ljudi.I što nam zakidaju djecu.
> 
> ALI-godinama se zna da se u Zagrebu vrtic plaća premalo.Stavimo na stranu najveci prirez.Mislim da se glupo stalno i u svemu vaditi na najveci prirez.U konacnici -bilo gdje u svijetu je najskuplje živjeti u velegradu.Velegrad ipak nudi puuuno vise nego manji grad.To sve kosta.
> Najpostenije bi bilo da svi PLACAMO ISTU CIJENU.ali to bi ponovno pokrenulo razne rasprave.Ali bas sam zato napisala onu prvu recenicu.Ako sam dobro pohvatala -vecina vrtica u Hrvatskoj kosta daleko vise od zagrebackih.Pita li se tko kako ti roditelji placaju?
> Ova prepucavanja koja citam po forumu(ima) su gnjusna.Ja imam toliko-imam toliki kredit-ja nemam-ja sam ostao/la bez............To su idiotska prepucavanja koja treba zaboraviti i tu energiju udruziti da se nesto pokrene.Ali nešto ozbiljno.U konacnici ispada da se najvise bune roditelji koji najvise zaraduju.I istina je da imaju pravo na to, jer je besmisleno da oni placaju istu stvar ni neznam koliko puta vise nego npr.ja u trenutnoj situaciji.
> cijena treba biti ista za sve.Kako ce ju neki onda placati-neznam.Ali kako ju placa roditelj koji ne zivi u Zagrebu (i neplaca najveci prirez-ali zato nema tramvaj,arenu,zoloski vrt,klizalište,par bolnica,kazališta,rodine rasprodaje.....)
> 
> ...


U potpunosti se slažem.
Svi bi trebali plaćati istu cijenu.

----------


## drndalica

> U potpunosti se slažem.
> Svi bi trebali plaćati istu cijenu.


Potpisujem!!

Nisam iz ZG, živim na razvijenom i prometno dobro povezanom otoku, plaćam 550 kn. Nemamo zagrebački prirez ni zagrebačke plaće, ali imamo turizam, naplatu parkinga, nemamo tržnicu, cijene svega su astronomske (nekretnina, hrane), za svaku i najmanju sitnicu treba na kopno (trošak puta i trajekta), djeca ne mogu studirati u mjestu stanovanja, neka i u srednju školu moraju na kopno, sadržaja i aktivnosti je malo.... Tako da argument prireza baš i ne drži vodu. Svako mjesto ima neke svoje prednosti i mane.
Mislim da bi osnovna cijena trebala biti ista za sve, s time da bi socijalno ugroženi trebali imati nekakav popust.

----------


## piplica

> Da li bi ti bilo laše da dijete ne ide u vrtić pošto nemaš posao?
> Koliko bi te to više ili manje koštalo svaki mjesec?



ispisivanje djeteta iz vrtica ti naprosto onemogucava ponovno zaposljavanje, jer je jako tesko tijekom godine djetetu ad hoc naci smjestaj u vrticu, a poslodavcu koji trazi djelatnika uvijek treba netko trenutno raspoloziv, tko moze zapoceti sa radom sad i odmah.

----------


## Val

> ispisivanje djeteta iz vrtica ti naprosto onemogucava ponovno zaposljavanje, jer je jako tesko tijekom godine djetetu ad hoc naci smjestaj u vrticu, a poslodavcu koji trazi djelatnika uvijek treba netko trenutno raspoloziv, tko moze zapoceti sa radom sad i odmah.


 
upravo tako. ukoliko majka traži posao, mora imat osiguran smještaj za dijete.
znači ispisivanje djeteta iz vrtića i nije neka opcija.

----------


## spajalica

ja cu samo staviti  :Sad: , BC dobio koze, ali smo bili u mislima s vama na Trgu.
 :Klap:  :Klap:  za sve bucne, balerina je zalosna jer nije mogla ici zvuzdati na trg  :Grin:

----------


## Nimrod

> Mi smo se priključili nešto kasnije, ali taman da prođemo u koloni.


I mi isto.  :Embarassed: 

Ustvari, da budem iskrena: mi smo _toliko_ zakasnili - nakon što sam malcu navukla majicu koju mi je jedna Roda dala jer više nije bilo te veličine hvala! hvala! - da sam morala Mukicu pitati kam je kolona otišla...  :Laughing: 

Ali na kraju smo kolonu ipak stigli.  :Grin: 

Rode,  :Zaljubljen: ! Divne ste!

----------


## Bubica

> Suprotno.
> Ako je to točno i to prođe, očekujte pad cijena u privatnim vrtićima.
> Oni sa većim primanjima možda se tada odluče na prelazak u privatni (možda bolji) vrtić/jaslice.


teško da mogu ocekivati pad cijene. Dakle sada su jaslice kostale 200 kn a ja sam plaćala privatne 1000 kn (vjerojatno najniza cijena u ZG). Ako se usvoji postojeći prijedlog promjena cijena drzavne bi jaslice placala 800 kn - nema mi nikakve logike da moj privatni vrtic smanji cijenu na tu istu, zasto bi to ucinili?
Na zalost, ja i dalje ocekujem poskupljenje?

Spominje li se negdje cijena prehrane djece u skolama, hoce li to rasti?

----------


## Kate76

Rode bravo, svaka čast na tako brzoj  i kvalitetnoj organizaciji. Jako sam sretna što smo i ja i moje dijete sudjelovale na prosvjedu. Još nema ni četiri godine, a odradila je posao majstorski.* Mija32* mah mah!

----------


## ivarica

> Spominje li se negdje cijena prehrane djece u skolama, hoce li to rasti?


u pravilniku o osnovnosk odgoju se spominje i cijena prehrane, ali ne mogu ti reci hoce li rasti jer u i. novoj skoli ove godine nismo dobili ugovor kakav smo prijasnjih godina dobivali u staroj, a gdje su sve cijene bile izrazene
ali, ako ti imas podatke, lako ces usporediti 

rasti ce cijena sudjelovanja roditelja u skoli u prirodi

----------


## Cathy

> u pravilniku o osnovnosk odgoju se spominje i cijena prehrane, ali ne mogu ti reci hoce li rasti jer u i. novoj skoli ove godine nismo dobili ugovor kakav smo prijasnjih godina dobivali u staroj, a gdje su sve cijene bile izrazene
> ali, ako ti imas podatke, lako ces usporediti 
> 
> rasti ce cijena sudjelovanja roditelja u skoli u prirodi


Koliko sam ja shvatila, biti će isto kao za vrtiće, prema prihodu po članu obitelji.

----------


## ivarica

> Koliko sam ja shvatila, biti će isto kao za vrtiće, prema prihodu po članu obitelji.


ti mislis na placanje produzenog boravka vjerojatno, a bubica pita o cijeni prehrane

----------


## Cathy

> ti mislis na placanje produzenog boravka vjerojatno, a bubica pita o cijeni prehrane


Čisto sumnjam da će cijena prehrane ostati ista. Jedno dijete mi je u boravku, a drugo ima samo ručak i užinu a cijena je za ovo drugo možda 20 kuna manja. Taman za doručak koji sada ne koristi.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne plaća se produženi boravak nego prehrana i to po povlaštenoj cijeni. I kod moje djece (kći ide u boravak, sin više ne) razlika u cijeni je jako mala - to je cijena užine koju kći dobiva u DB.

----------


## bfamily

> Potpisujem!!
> 
> Nisam iz ZG, živim na razvijenom i prometno dobro povezanom otoku, plaćam 550 kn. Nemamo zagrebački prirez ni zagrebačke plaće, ali imamo turizam, naplatu parkinga, nemamo tržnicu, cijene svega su astronomske (nekretnina, hrane), za svaku i najmanju sitnicu treba na kopno (trošak puta i trajekta), djeca ne mogu studirati u mjestu stanovanja, neka i u srednju školu moraju na kopno, sadržaja i aktivnosti je malo.... Tako da argument prireza baš i ne drži vodu. Svako mjesto ima neke svoje prednosti i mane.
> Mislim da bi osnovna cijena trebala biti ista za sve, s time da bi socijalno ugroženi trebali imati nekakav popust.


A ja ću potpisati tebe. Ovo sve što si napisala je 100% točno.
No lijepo je da ste se udružile i pobunile kad vam nešto ne paše.
Ja isto mislim da bi cijena vrtića trebala biti ista za svih (bez obzira na poreze, prireze), s izuzetkom socijalnih slučajeva.

----------


## zrinka

mi smo jedini u hrvatskoj (roditelji cija djeca idu u produzeni boravak u splitu ) placali produzeni boravak 740 kn (hrana kao svugdje drugo + placa za uciteljicu)

curama svaka cast sto su uspjeli brzo i dobro i uspjesno organizirati prosvjed....
policarima koji su se pojavili u prosvjedu jedno veliko  :Mad: 
zar morate sve ispolitizirati

----------


## ivarica

> Ne plaća se produženi boravak nego prehrana i to po povlaštenoj cijeni. I kod moje djece (kći ide u boravak, sin više ne) razlika u cijeni je jako mala - to je cijena užine koju kći dobiva u DB.


ne placa se sad p.b. ali od 1. sijecnja - dA

----------


## zvjerka

Moji danas u školu i vrtić s majcama. 
Bili na prosvjedu , ali baš me škoriralo to što roditelji u vrtiću upopće nisu reagirali.  :Evil or Very Mad: . Fučka mi se živo ...... ne nežim upće prenositi njihove komentare. 
Bilo smo kratko al smo se gradom kvartom, špancirali sa majcama i bili vrlo primjećeni. :Grin: . Šteta kaj za velike nije bilo majca. Moj MM bi išao na posaoi sekirano šefove.

----------


## spunky125

mene su naživcirali komentari penzića-prolaznika. Čovjek bi od starijih ljudi očekivao ipak kakvu takvu mudrost.

----------


## piplica

> mi smo jedini u hrvatskoj (roditelji cija djeca idu u produzeni boravak u splitu ) placali produzeni boravak 740 kn (hrana kao svugdje drugo + placa


Zrinka, da te utjesim, kod nas je jos skuplje, skoro 900 kuna...

----------


## zrinka

stvarno  :Sad: , a gde to?

----------


## mario1970

> teško da mogu ocekivati pad cijene. Dakle sada su jaslice kostale 200 kn a ja sam plaćala privatne 1000 kn (vjerojatno najniza cijena u ZG). Ako se usvoji postojeći prijedlog promjena cijena drzavne bi jaslice placala 800 kn - nema mi nikakve logike da moj privatni vrtic smanji cijenu na tu istu, zasto bi to ucinili?
> Na zalost, ja i dalje ocekujem poskupljenje?
> 
> Spominje li se negdje cijena prehrane djece u skolama, hoce li to rasti?


Ako se poveća subvencija po jednom djetetu, privatni vrtić koji ima prostora (praznih mjesta) može ići dolje sa cijenom samo da popuni još tih nekoliko mjesta jer će od grada dobiti više novaca. Ali ako je to samo na papiru, ako novac bude kasnio ili uopće nikad ne bude isplaćen, onda će cijene sigurno ići gore.
Ako su vrtići popunjeni 100% onda znači da je potražnja za vrtićima velika i da ima prostora čak i za značajno dizanje cijene.
Jedino što ne znam kako u tom slučaju stoje sa subvencijama. Možda dobiju manje, ako povise cijene.
To bi mogli znati ljudi koji tamo rade.

----------


## pikulica

Samo da kažem cure svaka čast!
 I još mislim da su prepucavanja tipa ko ima više kome je teže skroz bez veze, od toga nikom bolje. Prosvjedujući u Zg diže se glas za bolji standard sve djece u HR. Kamo sreće da svi na takav način reagiraju kad im se uzimaju prava.
 Nepromišljeno je podržavati sistem nek komšiji crkne krava, kad je naša već crknula.

----------


## zizi

U Večernjem listu (današnjem), str. 10, SMS intervju s Bernardić Davorom....

"*Hoćete li predložiti novi model plaćanja vrtića i kakav?*
Hoćemo. Razgovarali smo s udrugom Roda i u kontaktu smo. Rješenje ne smije biti drastično povećanje troškova jaslica i vrtića. Ne može se ići iz krajnosti u krajnost."

----------


## Angie75

> prepucavanja tipa ko ima više kome je teže skroz bez veze, od toga nikom bolje. Prosvjedujući u Zg diže se glas za bolji standard sve djece u HR. Kamo sreće da svi na takav način reagiraju kad im se uzimaju prava.
> *Nepromišljeno je podržavati sistem nek komšiji crkne krava, kad je naša već crknula*.


Baš tako!

----------


## ivarica

u rodi imamo jos par majica velicina 1-2 i velicina 12-13

mozete doci sutra (utorak) od 12 do 16 ili u cetvrtak po majicu ako zelite dijete poslati u vrtic ili skolu u njoj

imamo i bedzeva nesto komada

kako je roda tiskala ove majice iz svojih rezervi, molimo za donaciju od 20 kuna za majicu koju uzmete ili 5 kuna za bedz
donacija ofkors nije obavezna, ali ce nama pomoci da se pokrijemo  :Smile:

----------


## L&L0809

pokusavam dobiti nekoga nadleznog za nove cijene vrtica, od grada zagreba, prespajali su me na 7 razl.tel. nitko nista ne zna...pa da tu pitam ako netko zna - sto spada u prosjecni mjesecni prihod? rodiljna naknada ili placa na koju sam za to vrijeme bila prijavljena? otpremnina zbog otkaza? novci koje sam dobila zbog neiskoristenih dana godisnjeg odmora? MM dio place prima u konzumovim bonovima, ulazi li i to u mjesecni prihod ili samo ono sto mu firma uplati na racun?
ako netko zna, bila bih zahvalna na odgovoru.

----------


## ivarica

> pokusavam dobiti nekoga nadleznog za nove cijene vrtica, od grada zagreba, prespajali su me na 7 razl.tel. nitko nista ne zna...pa da tu pitam ako netko zna - sto spada u prosjecni mjesecni prihod? rodiljna naknada ili placa na koju sam za to vrijeme bila prijavljena? otpremnina zbog otkaza? novci koje sam dobila zbog neiskoristenih dana godisnjeg odmora? MM dio place prima u konzumovim bonovima, ulazi li i to u mjesecni prihod ili samo ono sto mu firma uplati na racun?
> ako netko zna, bila bih zahvalna na odgovoru.


sumnjam da ces uskoro i moci dobiti odgovor na to pitanje u gradu, prvo trebaju izglasati prijedlog, a tek onda ce donositi akte kojima to odredjuju

mislim da nitko od nas ne vjeruje da uopce imaju pojma sto ce sve uzimati u obzir i o kojem broju roditelja se radi po kojoj kategoriji

----------


## L&L0809

ma, svi mi kazu da si izracunam koliko cu placati vrtic od 1.1., da je to katastrofa...a nigdje ne mogu pronaci tocne upute sto se gleda (mislila sam, kako su si svi racunali, da bih i ja mogla tako, ali ocito ne mogu). 
ivarica - hvala, ne preostaje mi drugo nego cekati...

----------


## Teica

Cure, ubijte me neinformiranu (bila na prosvjedu i po cijelom gradu hodali u majici i s bedžom  :Smile: ):

*kad to s*anje ide na izglasavanje?*

----------


## Bubica

30. 11. mislim

----------


## Teica

Ajme, pa to je *sad*!

Hoće biti još koji prosvjed u međuvremenu?

Dogovara li se Roda s nekim pa da nas bude više na ulici?

----------


## ivarica

> 30. 11. mislim



ne, 30.11. je na prvom citanju

----------


## Nivi

Ja se nekako potajno nadam da se prijedlog u ovakvom obliku nece prihvatiti i da se nas glas u subotu ipak cuo...
u tom smijeru idu i izjave prisutnih politicara na prosvjedu ali njima nije za vjerovati...tako da...tko zna...

----------


## lukab

> mene su naživcirali komentari penzića-prolaznika. Čovjek bi od starijih ljudi očekivao ipak kakvu takvu mudrost.


joj ja sam se isto svačeg naslušala, za poludit... 
ja isto ne znam kaj ulazi u taj prosjek... ja sam cijelu godinu na komplikacijama i onda na porodiljnom... i ako mi nismo vjenčani onda se ustvari MD ne broji u kućanstvo- ili se broji? odjavimo ga i to je to... mislim, koje su to gluposti katastrofa!!! 
rekla mi je mama da se u staroj jugi vrtić plaćao prema prihodima ali da nije bilo toliko skupo niti takvih razlika u cijenama...

----------


## anchie76

Porezna ne priznaje nevjenčanu zajednicu, možda je ni grad neće priznati  :Grin:   :Laughing:  Koja koma

----------


## mlukacin

Cure svaka čast na prosvjedu, mi na kraju nismo uspjeli doći jer je mm radio u subotu a ja se nisam osudila sa njih troje malih u guzvu... sama... a nisam mogla naći nikog ko bi išo s nama... Al svaka čast, nadam se da će biti još i da ćemo se i mi drugi put pridružiti...

----------


## ivana zg

> upravo tako. ukoliko majka traži posao, mora imat osiguran smještaj za dijete.
> znači ispisivanje djeteta iz vrtića i nije neka opcija.


uopće ne shvaćam pitanje od *mario 1970* ako sam napisal da sam trenutno bez posla, da ga sutra mogu nać i tko će me ne samo primiti nazat na posao nego je NEMOGUĆE djete upisti u vrtić kad ti padne napamet niti bi ga mogla dobiti ovdje na istoku grada gdje su vrtići krcati...a neću uopće govoriti koliko bi to bilo zbunjujuće i štetno i stresno za djete koje se naviklo na svoju grupu i tete....


Nije mi jasno mala mi je bila 3tj bolesna i svaki put moramo donjeti ispričnicu od doktora...zašto ako i dalje plaćam punu cijenu kao da mi je djete bilo svaki dan u vrtiću???

Cure može jedno ovako O.T. pitanje, možda glupo ali evo nas par smo nešto raspravljali pa nam nešto nije bilo jasno

Vrtić se plaća= jer nije obvezan (ali kako nije obvezan ako roditelj mora raditi i djecu mu netko mora čuvati, drugo djeci je potrebna socijalizacija)
Škola je obveza= pa ko takva "besplatna" (ne bi o tome koliko je besplatan) u smislu da plaće profesora financira Država

Kako bi to bilo da je i vrtić obvezan,( u smislu da svi oni koji djete žele dati u vrtić moraju dobiti mjesto) da se svako djete u mjestu gdje stanuje mora moći upisati( znači tada bi morali graditi vrtiće da ih bude dovoljno) i da grad, Država ili općina financira plaće teta svih zaposlenika DV...a roditelji hranu..kao roditelji u boravku ( ne kažem da bi to bilo povoljnije, i jeftinije) ali stvarno neznam zašto je škola obvezna a vrtić kao nije i zapravo zbog toga i fali vrtića i cijene nisu u istoj Državi a da ne govorim da privatnici profitiraju....

----------


## Ariana

mi plačamo 1216 kuna u osijeku. a imamo oko 2500 po članu obitelji.

----------


## apricot

Arijana, pa što se niste diglil na noge?

----------


## spunky125

> mi plačamo 1216 kuna u osijeku. a imamo oko 2500 po članu obitelji.


 kako? frendica je u državnom i plaća 640 kn, u Osijeku. To je privatni vrtić ili?

----------


## ivancica

> mi plačamo 1216 kuna u osijeku. a imamo oko 2500 po članu obitelji.


Ariana, vaš vrtić je privatni, jelda?

Državni vrtić u Osijeku je 640kn za 1. dijete, 2. ima popust.Treće i dalje ne plaća.

Ja mogu sad povući paralelu između osječkih i zagrebačkih vrtića kako smo od jeseni preselili u zg. Zagrebački za gotovo iste novce pružaju puno više. Od opreme prostora do kvalitete didaktičkih pomagala, igračaka, opreme na dvorištu. O hrani bi se već dalo diskutirati. I u jednom i u drugom gradu ima propusta. U Os je glavno jelo za popodnevnu užinu kruh margarin(a nekad u istom danu dobiju i za doručak). Strašno! Ali nema paštete, poli salame, kolača, mouuse-a... Što kad gledam, možda bi djeca i bila sretna da su i to dobila nego nego svaki dan kruh margarin i redovno na dnevnoj bazi bombone poslije spavanja.
Dalo bi se tu još puno pisati što se gdje dobije za novce koje dajemo za vrtić.

----------


## Svimbalo

Nisam pohvatala, ima li netko ikakvu ideju o tome da li će se u članove kućanstva ubrajati samo oni prijavljeni na istoj adresi (što bi bilo logično)? Jer, kao i mnogi od nas, MM je prijavljen na jednoj adresi, a dijete i ja na drugoj.

----------


## Mima

ivančica, kolike su grupe u osječkim vrtićima?

što se tiče opreme i prostora, mislim da se tu stvari drastično razlikuju od vrtića do vrtića.

----------


## Stijena

http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=370
 :Klap: 
Hrvatska uživo 22.11. prevrtite na 28:38 min

----------


## Svimbalo

:Klap:

----------


## ivancica

> ivančica, kolike su grupe u osječkim vrtićima?
> 
> što se tiče opreme i prostora, mislim da se tu stvari drastično razlikuju od vrtića do vrtića.


Prošle godine ih je bilo 26 u grupi, grupe su isto prilično velike. Ove godine mi kaže mama čiji sin je ostao u grupi da ih je 17. Ovisi od godine do godine.

Ali grupa u koju su išli moji klinci je mješovita, jezična-engleski. 

U takvoj grupi mi je sad mlađi, ovdje u Zg(stariji je krenuo u školu). Recimo, neuporedivo je što uče iz engleskog. Puno, ali puno više se radi ovdje u Zg. Imam osjećaj da svo znanje engleskog koje je on stekao u ova 2 mjeseca nije tokom čitave godine u os.

Evo za primjer dvorište. U Os su imali tobogan i 2 klackalice, raspadnuti željezni vlakić za koji smo mi roditelji inzistirali da se ukloni jer je bio opasan po njih. Ljuljačke strgane pa su ih skinuli. U pijesku govanca mačaka. Itd., itd....

A vrtić slovi kao jedan od boljih, i još je renoviran prije 3 godine.

----------


## babyboys

> http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=370
> 
> Hrvatska uživo 22.11. prevrtite na 28:38 min


 :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## puntica

> Vrtić se plaća= jer nije obvezan (ali kako nije obvezan ako roditelj mora raditi i djecu mu netko mora čuvati, drugo djeci je potrebna socijalizacija)
> Škola je obveza= pa ko takva "besplatna" (ne bi o tome koliko je besplatan) u smislu da plaće profesora financira Država


da nastavim niz

faks se ne plaća - a nije obvezan


logika je...gdje ono...? NIGDJE

(osim što fax plaća država a vrtić gradovi)

----------


## ivana zg

Kako misliš fax se ne plaća...plaća se i te kako i redovni i izvanredni i još ga Država financira plaćanjem plaća iz poreza i onih građana čija djeca ne studiraju- pa se često pitam kuda idu svi ti novci, i ko koga tu financira...ma to je druga tema...... :Grin: 

I iz poreza i prireza građana čija djeca ne idu u gradski vrtić se financiraju vrtići i zato se pitam kuda ide ta lova ako ne na plaće, kao i na plače učitelja, koju roditelji ne plačaju...zanima me ovo, oprostite ako sam neinformirana...ovih trenutno 600kn koje ja plaćam vrtiću idu za hranu, pošto predpostavljam da grad plaća tete kao gradske službenice, kao i učitelje i profesore koje plaća Država, kao državne službenike, samo što u školi roditelji ne plačaju direktno struju vodu (osim hrane)...a u vrtiću čini mi se da.
kako sam shvatila povećanje cijena u vrtiću nije zbog plača teta niti će one dobiti veće plače...mene onda zanima gdje će ići taj novac i po kojem pitanju će našoj djeci biti bolje?
Ide se na to da se krpaju proračunske rupe zbog lošeg poslovanja, a ja za to nedam lovu,(neka se namire iz poreza i prireza kako znaju i umiju)
i uz put kao izigravaju pravednike praveći razdor između građana, kao onih bogatih i siromašnih-jadno....to nije pravda što oni rade...a pogotovo što taj njihov plan ima toliko rupa...kao što čitam iz pitanja ovdje na forumu...oni se nekih problema uopće nisu dotakli, zakon nije napravljen kako treba...pun je rupa....tu je samo zato da se dođe do neke brže bolje zarade....

Nisam protiv stadiona, dvorana klubova..treba našoj djeci sport i mnoga idu na takvo nešto-ali to im nije neophodno...u vrtić moraju ako mi moramo raditi...
No kad vidim koliko grada daje para da spasi Cibonu( ne ulazim u politiku i problematiku svega), jer kao na taj način i Zagreb profitira, jer jeftino kupuje nekretnine...zanima me je li grad spreman te iste nekretnine onda i skuplje prodati a da cijene vrtića ne idu tako naglo gore? :Evil or Very Mad: 
Vjerovatno ne jer već ima lešinara u gradskoj upravi koji će na tome sebi zgrnuti osobnu korist!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## spajalica

> Nije mi jasno mala mi je bila 3tj bolesna i svaki put moramo donjeti ispričnicu od doktora...zašto ako i dalje plaćam punu cijenu kao da mi je djete bilo svaki dan u vrtiću???


ne donosis ispricnicu radi placanja vec da je djete sigurno za kolektiv.




> Nisam pohvatala, ima li netko ikakvu ideju o tome da li će se u članove kućanstva ubrajati samo oni prijavljeni na istoj adresi (što bi bilo logično)? Jer, kao i mnogi od nas, MM je prijavljen na jednoj adresi, a dijete i ja na drugoj.


sto se toga tice MM i ja nikad nismo zivjeli zajedno, ja sam prijavljena na svoj mali stan, a on na svoj  :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

Moram priznati da nisam shvatila ovo s prijavama na različitim adresama.
Znači da sam prijavljena na stari stan onda nisam član kućanstva? 
Ne kužim.
Zar se ne gleda _rodbinska_ povezanost, a ne adresa?

----------


## ivarica

ma to su sve spekulacije
nitko ne zna i nece uskoro ni znati sto se sve gleda

----------


## NanoiBeba

Cure, danas sam vidjela plakat. Odličan je!!!!!!! Bravo!

----------


## apricot

Nano, gdje?
Javljajte nam lokacije, slikajte (i šaljite fotke), ako možete!

----------


## ivarica

treba nam brzo, ali bas brzo par fotki plakata

ako je nekom na putu na pauzi za rucak, vidi s balkona i sl, molim da fotkate plakat

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Nano, gdje?
> Javljajte nam lokacije, slikajte (i šaljite fotke), ako možete!


 
Tramvajska u Draškovićevoj.

Budem slikala- prepoznala sam jedino tvoje dijete

----------


## apricot

NAno, jel možeš istrčati?
ono, baš jako nam je hitno.

Gdje u Draškovićevoj; sjeverno ili južno od Jurišićeve.
Istočna ili zapadna strana?

----------


## apricot

NanoiBeba,  :Heart: 

fotke su divne!

----------


## NanoiBeba

danas sam u gužvi, ali ak vidim još nešto po gradu, slikati ću

----------


## ivarica

U posljednjih nekoliko dana primjećujemo, prema upitima novinara i prema komentarima čitatelj(ic)a na internetskim raspravama, sumnju da Roda može sama organizirati i platiti akciju poput ove koju smo u samo tri dana organizirali u Gradu Zagrebu. 

Tko to radi i koliko to sve košta? 

Ideja o prosvjedu rodila se na našem internetskom forumu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/61110-Zagreb-Bandi%C4%87-smanjivanja-subvencija-IDEMO-U-PROSVJED! ; došla je od samih roditelja, korisnika usluga vrtića, a u djelo su je provele i provode naše članice i članovi. 

Organizacija je uključivala brzo smišljanje slogana, dizajn i pripremu materijala za tisak, slaganje teksta za medije, portal, komunikaciju s novinarima, prijavu prosvjeda policiji, razvoženje majica i bedževa po gradu te izradu nekoliko transparenata. 

Za potrebe prosvjeda tiskali smo 200 dječjih majica, koje smo platili 3694,78 kuna, i izradili 200 bedževa, koje smo platili 996,30 kuna. Te smo račune platili sredstvima Udruge. Na prosvjedu su nam građanke i građani simboličnim donacijama (pozvali smo ih da nam uplate između 5 i 20 kn, prema mogućnostima) pomogli da pokrijemo taj trošak te smo tako prikupili ukupno 4031,00 kunu. 

Nekoliko desetaka trenutno slobodnih lokacija _city-lights_-plakata besplatno nam je na par dana ustupila tvrtka Europlakat, koja nam već godinama pomaže u vidljivosti naših akcija, bez uplitanja u njihov sadržaj. Tisak plakata platile smo 3690,00 kuna iz vlastitih sredstava. Uslugu fotografiranja ponudio nam je profesionalni fotograf Tomislav Dolenec, kojem se ovom prilikom zahvaljujemo što je u nedjeljno jutro, s puno pažnje i strpljenja fotografirao našu djecu, naše male aktiviste i aktivistice koje od rođenja na taj način učimo o građanskoj demokraciji kao osnovnoj vrijednosti. 


Poruka plakata je da se dječji problemi ne smiju politizirati, a problemi društva lomiti na njihovim leđima. 

Ovim tekstom želimo vam poručiti da se svaka akcija može izvesti s malo sredstava i u kratko vrijeme, ali i da svatko od vas na isti način može idejom, malom pomoći, poput vožnje, faksiranja, slanja e-pošte i slično – BITI PROMJENA KOJU ŽELIMO.

----------


## Teica

Ne mogu, a izgleda da moram, vjerovati čime se ljudi (novinari ili ne-novinari) *prvenstveno* bave: pitanjem "Koliko to košta?"

Ajmee!

Boli glava!

Nije valjda po n-ti put nacija "promašila ceo fudbal" ???  :Sad: 

Nadam se neizglasavanju Prijedloga, ujedinjenju, ako nikog drugog, a onda roditelja vrtićke i školske djece u slijedećem 

prosvjedu.

Gandhi je to davno rekao: "Budi promjena koju želiš!"

----------


## Svimbalo

:Klap:  :Heart: 
Samo plješćem i stavljam srca u zadnje vrijeme  :Grin:

----------


## Nivi

:Klap:

----------


## mamma Juanita

jel to samo meni ne radi link iz ivaričinog super posta?

----------


## Mukica

eto i novog avatarcica za sve zainteresirane  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> jel to samo meni ne radi link iz ivaričinog super posta?


ne radi ni meni
ali nije bitno jer je to i onako link na ovaj topic  :Grin: 


super je tekst  :Very Happy: 

i avatar  :Grin:

----------


## spunky125

veliki like na ivaričin post

----------


## apricot

> Samo plješćem i stavljam srca u zadnje vrijeme


 :Heart: 

svi vi koji vidite koliko je potrebno brzo djelovati, pridružite nam se ne samo u ovoj akciji, nego i u svima drugima

pristupnica je na Portalu

----------


## Nimrod

:Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Jelka

NIsam pojma imala da se trebaju javljati lokacije plakata!

Ima jedan na tramvajskoj stanici preko puta restorana Cassandra (FER). Ja ga mogu pofotkati mobitelom, dajte mi neki broj na koji da pošaljem mms. Ak je to još uvijek potrebno, naravno.

----------


## ivarica

ostalo je jos nesto majica 1-2 i 12-13 pa ako hocete, mozete sutra od 12 do 16 po njih
ili na rasprodaji, ako ostane

----------


## Jelka

Može pliz odgovor za mobitel? Uskoro izlazim iz ureda...

----------


## Stijena

:Klap:  za plakate - klinci su preslatki!
 :Klap:  za izjavu - a kaj su oni mislili da je to bandić platio  :Grin:  pa niste referendum radili da košta parstomilijunanečega  :Grin:  , ali dobro da se netko sjetio da i to ipak košta  :Klap:  ako ništa drugo vremena i deja

----------


## ivarica

> NIsam pojma imala da se trebaju javljati lokacije plakata!
> 
> Ima jedan na tramvajskoj stanici preko puta restorana Cassandra (FER). Ja ga mogu pofotkati mobitelom, dajte mi neki broj na koji da pošaljem mms. Ak je to još uvijek potrebno, naravno.


aj posalji meni na 091 586 3717
pa cu ja dalje nekom ili nekoj koja moze s tim nesto

----------


## Jelka

Ok, iako je pitanje koliko će danjeg svjetla biti za pola sata.

----------


## babyboys

ja sad tek vidim da treba slikat plakate. jedan je na tramvajskoj stanici na glavnom kolodvoru u smjeru grada, sa stražnje strane prve kućice. jutros sam ga vidjela

----------


## laumi

Ja sam večeras vidjela jedan na tramvajskoj stanici kod Intercontija prema jugu. Nisam stigla fotkati, prolazili smo autom.

----------


## sandraL

Jedan je na tram.stanici između Gl.kolodvora i Trga (istočna strana)

----------


## sandraL

Evo jednog na Gl.kolodvoru, bus stanica za V.Goricu:
http://picasaweb.google.com/angelek5...53687764691634
http://picasaweb.google.com/angelek5...53694563611170

----------


## apricot

sandra, fantastične su fotke, puno hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Nika

:Heart: 
super je plakat <3

----------


## Kate76

Plakat je divan!

Zna li netko kakav je bio prilog danas na podnevnom dnevniku HTV-a? 
Samo sam krajičkom oka uhvatila da je tema priloga "nije samo zagrepčanima teško", vidjela da su snimke prosvjeda i Apricot je nešto pričala (tona nije bilo)?

----------


## mg1975

Samo jedno imam za reći  :Naklon:

----------


## Ariana

> Ariana, vaš vrtić je privatni, jelda?
> 
> Državni vrtić u Osijeku je 640kn za 1. dijete, 2. ima popust.Treće i dalje ne plaća.
> 
> Ja mogu sad povući paralelu između osječkih i zagrebačkih vrtića kako smo od jeseni preselili u zg. Zagrebački za gotovo iste novce pružaju puno više. Od opreme prostora do kvalitete didaktičkih pomagala, igračaka, opreme na dvorištu. O hrani bi se već dalo diskutirati. I u jednom i u drugom gradu ima propusta. U Os je glavno jelo za popodnevnu užinu kruh margarin(a nekad u istom danu dobiju i za doručak). Strašno! Ali nema paštete, poli salame, kolača, mouuse-a... Što kad gledam, možda bi djeca i bila sretna da su i to dobila nego nego svaki dan kruh margarin i redovno na dnevnoj bazi bombone poslije spavanja.
> Dalo bi se tu još puno pisati što se gdje dobije za novce koje dajemo za vrtić.


to je za dvoje djece u državnom tj. općinskom vrtiću.  nismo se digli, da, ovdje se samo pustimo. mi smo u državnom od listopada. u privatnom tete ne dobijaju plaču pa sam odustala od plačanja ne znam ni ja kome.

----------


## Ariana

ja se isto pitam gdje je lova. cijene cjelodnevni boravak u vrtići 1468 kuna po djetetu. znači grad subvencionira do te svote. a za doručak kruh i margarin. užas.

----------


## Angie75

Jel ovo pitanje danas na dnevnom redu?

----------


## laumi

Naišla sam na još jedan plakat na Zagrebačkoj aveniji (Vrbani, autobusna stanica nasuprot Jadranskog osiguranja). Fotkala sam, ali sam negdje zametnula kabel od mobitela pa ne mogu fotke prebaciti na komp.
Mogu nekome poslati sms-om; *ivarice, * da tebi pošaljem?

----------


## krumpiric

da. odgovor i da je danas na sjednici i da pošalješ ivki :D

----------


## puntica

ne znam tko je od vas pratio prijenos, ili barem dio prijenosa sjednice, ali ljudi moji...koma  :Sad: 

kako, kako smo uspjeli izabrati bandića za gradonačelnika, kakooooo????

----------


## Teica

*Puntica,* pliz, možeš ukratko: kaj je bilo na sjednici??

----------


## puntica

evo, čitaj http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/bandic-u-ringu-sa-zastupnicima-hoce-li-vrtici-poskupjeti.html  :Grin: 

kako je bilo?
većina zastupnika je spomenula problem vrtića
neki i novce za opremu novorođenčadi
poneki i produženi boravak

ali nitko nikog ne sluša. baš me zanima što će biti s tim...

a bandić ko bandić...bogu za plakat koja je to retorika i koji stav. strašno  :Evil or Very Mad: 
blago nama kad ga imamo

----------


## Angie75

Uf, kako se ja iznerviram čitajući.... Jedini pametan kojeg sam tu mogla iščitati je Srića.

----------


## Stijena

Nisam imala živaca gledati sjednicu, ali ako sam poslije dobro shvatila Šprema niti jedan klub nije podržao smanjivanje socijalnih prava - uključujući i poskupljenje vrtića - osim dohodovnog cenzusa, uopće su i protiv poskupljenja jer se ti novci koje je bandić predvidio namaknuti poskupljenjem vrtića mogu namaknuti recimo npr. naplatom dugova koji su se nagomilali za komunalnu naknadu. 
Na pitanje što ako bandić ustraje s takvim prijedlogom proračuna, rekao je da gradonačelnik samo predlaže proračun, a skupština ga donosi, pa ako već vidi da ga nitko u skupštini nije podržao, jedino mu preostaje odustati, a hoće li biti (malo za promjenu  :Grin: ) dovoljno pametan vidjet ćemo 21.

----------


## puntica

> Nisam imala živaca gledati sjednicu, ali ako sam poslije dobro shvatila Šprema niti jedan klub nije podržao smanjivanje socijalnih prava - uključujući i poskupljenje vrtića - osim dohodovnog cenzusa, uopće su i protiv poskupljenja jer se ti novci koje je bandić predvidio namaknuti poskupljenjem vrtića mogu namaknuti recimo npr. naplatom dugova koji su se nagomilali za komunalnu naknadu. 
> Na pitanje što ako bandić ustraje s takvim prijedlogom proračuna, rekao je da gradonačelnik samo predlaže proračun, a skupština ga donosi, pa ako već vidi da ga nitko u skupštini nije podržao, jedino mu preostaje odustati, a hoće li biti (malo za promjenu ) dovoljno pametan vidjet ćemo 21.


on je jučer jasno rekao da NEĆE ODUSTATI pod cijenu izbora ili bilo čega drugog (i onako bi izbori bili za skupštinu, on bi bio i dalje gradonačelnik)
rekao je i da se dogodi da ga maknu (mislim da se to može nekim prikupljanjem potpisa, referendumom, nečim) da on zna da bi opet bio izabran  :Rolling Eyes: 

ja sam shvatila da se baš i nisu žalili na poskupljenje, nego na način kako se to poskupljenje planira napraviti. i da dohoovni cenzus nije mjerodavan jer ima hrpa ljudi s milijunima kuna vrijednim nekretninama koji su ko fol nezaposleni a žive od rente, ili onih koji su prijavljeni na minimalac pa dobivaju još hrpu love na ruke.
bandić je rekao da, s obzirom da oib (koji je trebao riješiti neke probleme iz te sfere) nije profunkcionirao, ne postoji nikakav način da se provjeri koliko tko stvarno ima (to je problem države a ne grada). i da će se gledati smo plaće
ako još ne znaju kako će se sve to formalno odvijeti i tko će davati potvrde i gdje će se ne predavati i tako. i da će biti neki prijelazni rok,koliko sam shvatila oko 6 mjeseci, kad će se te stvari pokušati regulirati
vidjet ćemo što će biti dalje s tim

----------


## mg1975

Al ga čovjek može... http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=186

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## mg1975

> Al ga čovjek može... http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=186


sorry evo potpunog linka  http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=186 

danas NU2

----------


## Dalm@

Egotriper se još i reklamira; 
u subotnjem Jutarnjem listu (prirezom) plaćeni hvalospjevni proglas preko cijele strane.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## icyoh

Ovo sam i ja vidjela  :Rolling Eyes: 


Opet u stilu "dovoljno smo davali svima".
Dašta.

----------


## darkor

> Eto, ipak će biti temelja za tužbu ako ipak izglasaju Pravilnik.


zašto se USKOK ne pozabavi "problematikom" u ZETu:
-nabava novih autobusa za Zagreb i V. Goricu- dva puta smo ih platili: prvo je grad (tj. Bandić) uzeo kredit u Zabi, taj novac niej namjenski potrošio nego je s njim tko zna što plaćao (tema za istragu)  i stavljao sebi vjerojatno u crni fonda da si može financirati izbore za "presednika", i za buduće izbore u gradu; zatim su ti isti autobusi kupljeni na leasing, a zaduženi smo svi i s kreditom i leasingom..
-izgradnja ZET ove kontrolne kučice na Črnomercu- koštala 2,5 MIO- 3 x više od projekta ???
- cijena posdtavljana ležećih policajaca U GRADU- PO PARU - 30.OOO kn, A GODIŠNEJ ODRŽAVANJE JEDNOG PARA 12.OOO kn
- ITD 

IMA TOGA JOŠ

----------


## ivano2

Danas u večernjaku novi cenzusi...uključili bake i dede...
http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/novi-c...-clanak-226112

----------


## Angie75

Nije mi baš jasno, u zbrajanje dohodaka uključeni i bake i djedovi čije mirovine ruše prosjek. Pa ako su u mirovini, i žive s obiteljima, zar ta djeca uopće mogu dobiti vrtić? Odnosno, idući prema prioritetima, ionako su među zadnjima pa je pitanje jel mogu upasti.

----------


## Nivi

meni se cini ovo kao mazanje ociju, buduci da kod obitelji koje zive s bakama i djedovima, 
nije pravilo, ali naaaajcesce oni (bake i/ili djedovi) i cuvaju klince tako da takvi niti ne idu u vrtic, ili bar ne u jaslice...

----------


## icyoh

I opet nisu uključili imovinski cenzus  :Rolling Eyes: 

No ajde, barem mi izgleda "jeftinije" nego prvi prijedlog.

----------


## Cubana

Po ovome, i bez pola cijene na drugo dijete, meni će vrtić pojeftiniti  :Confused: 
Super.

----------


## mirjana

i dalje je nepravedno:


još uvijek je preveliki skok za više razrede, npr:

5001 do 6000 - 1000 kuna - 650 kuna
4501 do 5001 - 700 kuna - 445 kuna

imaš prosjek 4999 i plaćaš 700kn, popne ti se prosjek na 5002 kn i cijena se penje na 1000kn 

što znači, na godišnjoj razini četveročlane obitelji:

razlika u prihodima od 144kn

godišnje ti poveća (za dvoje djece u vrtiću, ako drugo ima popust od 50%) ---čak 5400kn (za prvo dijete razlika od 300kn, drugo 150 kn -ukupno 450kn samo RAZLIKE na mjesečnoj razini)

----------


## mirjana

meni osobno bi ovaj drugi prijedlog i odgovarao: sa prvog prijedloga od 1000-1200kn cijena je pala na 500-600kn, ali svejedno mislim da je u globalu nepravedno

eventualno da i u svim daljnjim razredima ide po 100kn veća cijena

i da se svima i dalje subvencionira dio cijene, pa i ovim najbogatijima jer oni ionako plate najviše prireza

----------


## Mima

cijela priča je odvratna jer se bazira na dohodovnom a ne imovinskom cenzusu. 

ja najozbiljnije razmišljam o tome da jednostavno odbijem plaćati takvu cijenu vrtića, pa neka me grad tuži.

----------


## icyoh

Može li netko izvući cijene po svim grupama?
Mi ne pripadamo u nijednu od dvije navedene.

Mima kako to možeš?

----------


## mirjana

upravo to, a bandić cijelo vrijeme govori imovinski cenzus :roll

----------


## mirjana

> Može li netko izvući cijene po svim grupama?
> Mi ne pripadamo u nijednu od dvije navedene.
> 
> Mima kako to možeš?


 
*IZNOSI KOJI ĆE RODITELJI PLAĆATI ZA VRTIĆ*

Mjesečni cenzus - Cjelodnevni vrtić - poludnevni vrtićviše od 8000 - 2000 kuna - 1300 kuna7001 do 8000 - 1800 kuna - 1170 kuna6001 do 7000 - 1400 kuna - 910 kuna5001 do 6000 - 1000 kuna - 650 kuna4501 do 5001 - 700 kuna - 445 kuna4001 do 4501 - 600 kuna - 390 kuna3501 do 4000 - 500 kuna - 325 kuna3001 do 3500 - 400 kuna - 260 kuna2501 do 3000 - 300 kuna - 195 kuna2001 do 2500 - 200 kuna - 130 kunamanje od 2000 - besplatno - besplatno

----------


## Mima

Pa što kako mogu, jednostavno neću platiti. Ionako čitam o gomili neplaćenih računa za vrtiće, zašto ne bih i ja tako? 

*IZNOSI KOJI ĆE RODITELJI PLAĆATI ZA VRTIĆ*

Mjesečni cenzus - Cjelodnevni vrtić - poludnevni vrtićviše od 8000 - 2000 kuna - 1300 kuna7001 do 8000 - 1800 kuna - 1170 kuna6001 do 7000 - 1400 kuna - 910 kuna5001 do 6000 - 1000 kuna - 650 kuna4501 do 5001 - 700 kuna - 445 kuna4001 do 4501 - 600 kuna - 390 kuna3501 do 4000 - 500 kuna - 325 kuna3001 do 3500 - 400 kuna - 260 kuna2501 do 3000 - 300 kuna - 195 kuna2001 do 2500 - 200 kuna - 130 kunamanje od 2000 - besplatno - besplatno

----------


## apricot

> No ajde, barem mi izgleda "jeftinije" nego prvi prijedlog.


on je na ovo i računao!
ispast će kako gospodin gradonačelnik uvažava sugestije  :Sick: 

ne smijemo ni na ovo pristati.

(to se radi s djecom: hajde, pojedi još 11 žlica juha. a očekuješ da će pojesti 6. ali, ako kažeš - 6, pojest će 3))

----------


## Cubana

> Pa što kako mogu, jednostavno neću platiti. Ionako čitam o gomili neplaćenih računa za vrtiće, zašto ne bih i ja tako?


Navodno oni odmah nakon par neplaćenih računa ispisuju dijete iz vrtića.

----------


## Mima

Meni nije jeftinije nego prvi prijedlog, nego skuplje.

----------


## Mima

> Navodno oni odmah nakon par neplaćenih računa ispisuju dijete iz vrtića.


E to bih baš voljela, to bi mi bio i cilj, da mi ispišu dijete iz vrtića.

----------


## Stijena

ovo je potpuno ista priča kao i ona prije - samo je još malo dobila na odvratnosti jer je poskupljenje puno manje pa ćemo se sigurno manje i buniti

----------


## mirjana

> on je na ovo i računao!
> ispast će kako gospodin gradonačelnik uvažava sugestije 
> 
> ne smijemo ni na ovo pristati.
> 
> (to se radi s djecom: hajde, pojedi još 11 žlica juha. a očekuješ da će pojesti 6. ali, ako kažeš - 6, pojest će 3))


 
x

----------


## Cubana

> on je na ovo i računao!
> ispast će kako gospodin gradonačelnik uvažava sugestije 
> 
> ne smijemo ni na ovo pristati.


Ne zato što će meni pojeftiniti, nego stvarno me zanima što bi se drugo moglo napraviti? Mislite li da će se stvarno gledati tko ima kakav kredit, kome je roditelj izgradio kuću, tko na crno iznajmljuje apartmane, tko je prijevljen na minimalac a ostatak dobiva na ruke...?
Ja naime imam poznanicu kojoj muž ima firmu, obitelj se bavi građevinom, voze 4 auta i žive u stanu od firme. A primaju dječji doplatak jer su oboje na minimalcu. Kako tome doskočiti?

----------


## icyoh

Ne primjećujem da je išta jeftinije od prošlog prijedloga :upitnik:

Potpisujem sve koji su komentirali da nam je gradonačelnik genijalac, socijalno osjetljiv i da je ovaj prijedlog jako pravedan, naročito prema srednjem sloju  :Grin: 

I slažem se s apri.



Pa zar te ne mogu izbaciti ako ne podmiriš fakturu?

----------


## krumpiric

> Ne zato što će meni pojeftiniti, nego stvarno me zanima što bi se drugo moglo napraviti? Mislite li da će se stvarno gledati tko ima kakav kredit, kome je roditelj izgradio kuću, tko na crno iznajmljuje apartmane, tko je prijevljen na minimalac a ostatak dobiva na ruke...?
> Ja naime imam poznanicu kojoj muž ima firmu, obitelj se bavi građevinom, voze 4 auta i žive u stanu od firme. A primaju dječji doplatak jer su oboje na minimalcu. Kako tome doskočiti?


vrlo jednostavno-funkcioniranjem sustava. Zašto takvih genijalaca nema po Švedskoj?

Čitanjem ovoga i slušanjem ljudi koji su radili po kojekakvim ovršnim uredima, kao i svakakvih "životnih" tragiKOMEDIJA-umrla mi je sva empatija i želja da plaćam vrtić nekom ko eto...ne može.
Učini to ovaj sustav čovjeku-čak i ako je strašno osjetljiv na tuđu nevolju.

----------


## krumpiric

> Ne primjećujem da je išta jeftinije od prošlog prijedloga :upitnik:
> 
> Potpisujem sve koji su komentirali da nam je gradonačelnik genijalac, socijalno osjetljiv i da je ovaj prijedlog jako pravedan, naročito prema srednjem sloju 
> 
> I slažem se s apri.
> 
> 
> 
> Pa zar te ne mogu izbaciti ako ne podmiriš fakturu?


ehhehhe, stara priča
imaju na milijune duga
ima roditelja koji NIKAD nisu platili vrtić.

----------


## mirjana

osim nepravde za one s višim primanjima, ostaje i pitanje promijenjenih okolnosti tokom godine: rođenje novog člana obitelji, ostanak bez primanja (ili smanjenje) u tekućoj godini (ne gubitak posla, nego neisplata plaće- što se nažalost mnogima događa)

lovaši koji žive od iznajmljivanja naslijeđenih nekretnina na crno, a službeno nemaju prihoda će još biti i dodatno financirani jer će za boravak njihovog djeteta u vrtiću plaćati oni koji imaju najveće plaće: em će sami platiti punu cijenu za svoje dijete em će iz njihovog prireza biti plaćen vrtić za dijete čiji roditelji imaju imovinu ali nemaju primanja

----------


## Mima

pa Cubana ako je tako i svi smo toga svjesni, onda ne treba uvoditi cenzus po prihodima za plaćanje vrtića.

----------


## Cubana

> vrlo jednostavno-funkcioniranjem sustava. Zašto takvih genijalaca nema po Švedskoj?


Hehe. Da. Pravna država mora funkcionirati. I sve mora biti transparentno. 
Ne znam da ćemo mi doživjeti poskandinavljenu Hrvatsku.

----------


## icyoh

Već sam ispucala sve argumente u prošloj raspravi pa nemam što dometnuti.

----------


## apricot

a kako uvesti imovinski kada OIB i Zemljišne kljige nisu zaživjeli.
i ne zna se hoće li ikada.

----------


## Cubana

> pa Cubana ako je tako i svi smo toga svjesni, onda ne treba uvoditi cenzus po prihodima za plaćanje vrtića.


Slažem se. Ali oni će nekakav cenzus uvesti, a dohodovni jedino mogu odrediti. Jer za ovaj drugi treba korjenita promjena društva koja se neće dogoditi.

----------


## Stijena

> a kako uvesti imovinski kada OIB i Zemljišne kljige nisu zaživjeli.
> i ne zna se hoće li ikada.


 Bandić kaže da nije on kriv za to, niti za sivu ekonomiju. A jesmo li mi?

----------


## Nivi

po meni se nije nista posebno promijenilo od proslog prijedloga buduci da oni s prosjecnim hr primanjima i dalje trebaju znatno vise izdvajati za vrtic, a da ne govorim, kao sto je netko vec spomenuo, da su preeevelike razlike izmedju visih kategorija, samo za par kuna vecu placu mora se izdvojiti puuuno veci iznos za vrtic :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Cubana

Slažem se da je i dalje nepravedno, da ne biste mislili drugačije, ali ne vjerujem da će se išta drugačije dogoditi. A njima je u interesu da se ne raspusti skupština, ovaj prijedlog je jetiniji za one s manje prihoda i to će garant proći.

----------


## apricot

> Ali oni će nekakav cenzus uvesti,


pa da!
neka za vrijeme zimskih praznika stoje na granici.
i neka zapišu sve koji idu na skijanje.
oi neka njima oderu po 2000.

pa još ako na ljeto stanu na naplatne kućice i "pohvataju" sve one koji idu na more...
eto ti punjača gradskoga proračuna.
ostali nek imaju besplatno.
(iako... možda neki idu i avionom)

----------


## Cubana

> po meni se nije nista posebno promijenilo od proslog prijedloga buduci da oni s prosjecnim hr primanjima i dalje trebaju znatno vise izdvajati za vrtic,:


Cijenu od 400 kn, kolika je sada plaćat će oni sa 3500 po članu, što je plaća od 7000 kn po roditelju.
Zar je to hrvatski prosjek??

----------


## Nivi

> njima je u interesu da se ne raspusti skupština


to si u pravu  :Undecided:

----------


## Nivi

> Cijenu od 400 kn, kolika je sada plaćat će oni sa 3500 po članu, što je plaća od 7000 kn po roditelju.
> Zar je to hrvatski prosjek??


ma ne, ja sam mislila na obitelj s jednim djetetom u jaslicama, sto je moj slucaj...

----------


## Freja

> (...) ali svejedno mislim da je u globalu nepravedno
> 
> eventualno da i u svim daljnjim razredima ide po 100kn veća cijena
> 
> i da se svima i dalje subvencionira dio cijene, pa i ovim najbogatijima jer oni ionako plate najviše prireza


Slažem se.
U kategoriji između 6000 i 7000 skok je za 400 kn u odnosu na prošli prijedlog. Dakle, nije svima jeftinije, nekima ispada skuplje.




> Pa što kako mogu, jednostavno neću platiti. Ionako čitam o gomili neplaćenih računa za vrtiće, zašto ne bih i ja tako?


To sam i ja pomislila, ali bih se bojala da mi a) ispišu dijete, b) da još moram platiti i kamate na kraju.  :Mad: 

Neki pravnik je u novinama negdje rekao da je ovakav način naplate protuustavan. Baš me zanima je li ili nije, jer ako je, onda uvijek ostaje prostora za ustavnu tužbu. 

Meni se sve skupa ovo ne sviđa. Ne zato što bih ja osobno plaćala dosta više nego do sada nego zato što je jednostavno nepravedno i što će se muljati na sve strane. Oni uredno prijavljeni na sva primanja, koji uredno plaćaju sve poreze i prireze, bit će kažnjeni jer ne znaju muljati, varati, jer nemaju kumove u poreznoj upravi koji bi im krivotvorili potvrdu. Može u Švedskoj postojati takav sustav kad je sve evidentirano i nema šanse da netko (ozbiljnije) vara državu. Ne moraš raditi, ali ako iznajmljuješ stan, to se vidi i vidi se koliki su ti prihodi od toga.
Što je s onima koji žive isključivo od iznajmljivanja stanova i uredskih prostora na crno? Vrtić će njima biti besplatan, roditelji ne rade (ok, možda neće upasti u kvartovski vrtić gdje je gužva, ali u neki hoće), a neće plaćati niti kune?
Hoće li se uplatnice od sada dostavljati u kuvertama? Zašto cijela grupa i tko god drugi prođe pored našeg ormarića gdje stoje uplatnice mora znati kolika su nam primanja? 
Mi bismo, na primjer, plaćali toliko više da mogu izgurati mjesec, ali više neću moći poslati dijete na zimovanje ili ljetovanje s vrtićem. Netko će reći da to nije važno, ali na kraju će većina grupe ići, jer će mnogi roditelji plaćati manje ili isto kao do sada pa će skrpati za taj izdatak kao i do sada, a "bogatima" je cifra toliko uvećana da će ih rastegnuti do maksimuma i neće ostati za ekstra stvari. Pa nek objasnim djetetu zašto ono ne ide, a budu li uplatnice i dalje stajale na hodniku i svima dostupne, bit će obilježeno kao "bogato". 

Bogato je jako relativan pojam. Žalosno je da se bogatima smatraju oni koji zarađuju onoliko koliko bi trebale biti prosječne plaće s obzirom na troškove u našoj zemlji. 

I kao što je već netko rekao, nije mi nikako u redu da "najbogatijima"  nije subvencionirano niti 10%. Pa zar nisu oni i najviše uplatili u taj proračun?

Posebno me žalosti kad čujem komentare protiv "bogatih" koji su često vrlo neumjesni. Užasan je taj hrvatski jal. Ako je krepala moja, nek krepa i tvoja krava.

Da me se krivo ne razumije, da živimo u zemlji poput Švedske, gdje nema lažnih potvrda i plaća na crno, ja riječ ne bih rekla na ovu temu. Ovako me užasno frustrira činjenica da tonemo sve dublje i dublje u sustav koji je sve samo ne pravedan, u kojem je kriza morala dotakla samo dno i u kojem više ništa uistinu vrijedno nije vrijedno.

Bandić se igra Robina Hooda - uzmi onima koji imaju i daj onima koji nemaju, ali isključivo da bi (pokušao) spasiti svoju stolicu. Nit će se proračun značajnije napuniti (ako uopće) niti će od tog novca profitirati djeca, škole, vrtići i volonteri u njima. Uz to, da smo normalno društvo, tko bi normalan glasao za prijedlog koji gradonačelnik donosi na svoju ruku bez da konzultira svoje tijelo zaduženo za ta pitanja? 

Puno je previše problema s ovakvim prijedlogom od samih cijena vrtića. Samo većina to ne vidi jer je svakog briga samo za njegov vlastiti džep.

----------


## Freja

> ehhehhe, stara priča
> imaju na milijune duga
> ima roditelja koji NIKAD nisu platili vrtić.


Onda su prvo trebali naplatiti dugove pa bi pokrpali bar dio rupa.

----------


## darkor

"srednji smo sloj" , plaće su prosječno nam nešto iznad ZG prosjeka, mi otplaćujemo kredit za ispodprosječni (STARI) stan u kojem živimo nas 3, rata je veća od suprugine plaće, kad platimo kredit i režije jedva spajamo kraj s krajem (problem nam je kupit sebi ili djetetu nove cipele) (imamo i prosječni stari auto za kojeg plaćamo isti porez (obračunava se po snazi motora, ne po vrijednosti auta!!!) kao i bogataš s audi 6 koji košta 50.000 €.
TREBA UZETI U OBZIR I RATU STAMBENOG KREDITA ZA STAN U KOJEM STANUJEMO (NE LUKSUZAN STAN NEGO PROSJEČAN-postoji standard s m2/osobi za obračun poreza za obiteljski stan )-BANDIĆ DOBRO ZNA DA SU  SE U JUGI OD PRIHODA OBITELJI ODUZIMALE RATE ZA STAN U KOJEM OBITELJ ŽIVI_AKO MISLI PROVODIT SOCIJALU; NEK SE MALO PRISJETI.
da ne spinjem zloupotrebe u trošenju naših 18% u "gradu zgrebu i holdingu"

----------


## Stijena

> Onda su prvo trebali naplatiti dugove pa bi pokrpali bar dio rupa.


 Pa to je rekao i Šprem na sjednici da se te rupe daju pokrpat i od naplate dugova za komunalnu naknadu ili najam gradskih prostora, a sad još i ovo. Sad će još ispasti da ćemo plaćati tuđe dugove jer oni nisu sposobni to naplatiti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## icyoh

Freja je odlično sažela i mogu ju potpisati.

A ponavljam ono što sam već jednom napisala...
3.000 kn NTT - 200kn poreza & prireza
5.000 kn NTT - 550kn poreza & prireza
10.000kn kn NTT - 2600 kn poreza & prireza
12.000kn NTT - 4500kn poreza & prireza
.....

----------


## icyoh

Aha, bitno da smo cibonu spasili gradskom lovom.
I podupirali Dinamo.

Ipak, treba voditi računa o prioritetima kada se troši zajednički novac svih građana. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zeljka33

slažem se s Frejom

i dodala bih da u ovoj zemlji očito nema smisla se školovati, ubijati od posla i napredovati i pošteno zaraditi...jer će ti sve uzeti...još malo pa će me na kasi u samoposluzi pitati kolika mi je plaća pa ću platiti više ili manje !!!
Izgleda da je najbolje imati sve manje i muljati na crno, pa će  ti sve biti povoljnije...a za istu uslugu i kvalitetu.
Ako se već gleda imovinsko stanje.....
Totalno je nepravedno da se gleda samo plaća...a gdje su ostali prihodi i imovina? hoće li se kredit za stan  ili podstanarstvo uzeti kao član obitelji?
Ako smo htjeli kapitalizam, onda se treba toga i držati....ali onda neka postoje državni vrtići i škole i razne razine privatnih, pa ćeš birati po mogućnostima i razinu usluge.
Meni je jako smješno što mi s jednim djetetom ispadamo po ovim granicamo jaaakooo bogati...a nitko nam neće gledati što nemamo nikakvo nasljedstvo i što plaćamo kredit za stan, kredit za uređenje stana i kredit za auto i što ništa od toga nije luksuzno ...i nemamo za putovanja, ni luksuzne stvari ni robu niti šetamo po restoranima.
Za te plaće smo se nastudirali na teškim fakultetima, počeli od minimalca i napredovali na račun samo svojih sposobnosti i volje bez ikakvih veza....vodimo veće timove ljudi, osiguravamo posao za njih i dobrim rezultatima otvaramo nova radna mjesta. Radili smo i radimo preko 8 sati dnevno, imamo velike odgovornosti na poslu, ali imamo i u kreditima što nam sve utječe na stres....
No po ovakvim prijedlozima to ništa nema smisla.....

----------


## icyoh

OT
Meni je super kako osoba koja _pošteno_ zaradi veću plaću od prosjeka mora opravdati da je dugo studirala, educirala se, da puno radi, da je krenula od 0... (ovo se uopće ne odnosi na željku da ne pomisli)

Ne daj Bože da slučajno zaradi neki iznos koji će većina percipirati "vrlo velikim" . Tada se tek ne smije požaliti na visinu cijene vrtića jer je "bogata". 
Stambeni kredit se ofkors ne računa kao trošak. Pa šta je kupovala stan? 


Nije isto kada ti roditelji kupe stan, auto, muž te prijavi na svoj obrt na minimalac, rentaš bakin stan na crno i tražiš doplatak i kada zaradiš 15.000kn, 7000kn platiš stan, 2000 auto, a 2000 adaptaciju stana.
No u drugom slučaju si bogat - tako te vidi država, ali i 99% Hrvata.
U prvom slučaju si snalažljiv  :Grin:

----------


## daddycool

veliki potpis pod Freju

----------


## mirjana

http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...-vrtica_308614




> Nitko od sudionika tematske sjednice skupštinskog Odbora o stanju u vrtićima nije znao odgovoriti na pitanje tko je autor novog načina naplate vrtića. Naime, zastupnik Goran Kutlić (SDP) pitao je predstavnike Gradskog ureda za obrazovanje kulturu i šport kao i predstavnike strukovnih organizacija jesu li sastavili predložene mjera prema kojima bi se cijena vrtića određivala prema dohodovnom cenzusu.
> 
> Svi su mu odgovorili da oni nisu odlučivali o tome te da oni ne znaju po kojim su kriterijima sastavljane dohodovne kategorije. Sugerirali su mu da to pitanje na sjednici Gradske skupštine postavi predlagaču, a to je gradonačelnik. Danira Bilić Nakić, (HDZ) predsjednica Odbora za obrazovanje i šport, ustvrdila je da ne stoji konstatacija Gradske uprave kako će se novim načinom naplate u proračunu uštedjeti 100. milijuna kuna.
> -* Ne postoje nikakvi konkretni pokazatelji na temelju koji je dobivena ova brojka. Lako je moguće da na kraju ušteda bude puno manja - kazala je Danira Bilić-Nakić dodavši kako je moguće da na kraju šteta bude puno veća od uštede koja se postiže ovim mjerama*.

----------


## krumpiric

već vidim taj sustav i kolko će koštat novi sistem naplate  :Smile:  
i 30 novozaposlenih u holdingu da ga provedu  :Razz:

----------


## Freja

> već vidim taj sustav i kolko će koštat novi sistem naplate  
> i 30 novozaposlenih u holdingu da ga provedu


Pa u tom i je stvar. Osobni interesi kamuflirani u socijalnu pravdu. Uz stvaranje poslova koji će opravdati zapošljavanje kumova i susjeda, trenutačno jedino i može računati da će mu glasove dati niži i niži sredi sloj koje veseli što će po džepu opaliti "bogate". Nek' i oni pate kad već ja patim, a kako je tima drugima, zapravo me nije briga, samo nek pate, ovako ili onako.

Danas nikom nije lako, baš nikom osim onima koji su nas pokrali.

----------


## icyoh

> već vidim taj sustav i kolko će koštat novi sistem naplate  
> i 30 novozaposlenih u holdingu da ga provedu


I još 25 da osmisle sustav.
Pa 30 da ga provode.
još 20 da rukovode provođenjem.
Još 20 da kontrolira provođenje.
Još 10 vanjskih konzultanata da napiše studiju o tome.
...
.

----------


## gita75

I 10 u stalnom povjerenstvu (plaćenom) koje će dvaput godišnje podnositi izvješće skupštini...

----------


## Stijena

> Uz stvaranje poslova koji će opravdati zapošljavanje kumova i susjeda, trenutačno jedino i može računati da će mu glasove dati niži i niži sredi sloj koje veseli što će po džepu opaliti "bogate". Nek' i oni pate kad već ja patim, a kako je tima drugima, zapravo me nije briga, samo nek pate, ovako ili onako.


 skužio je kako u ovoj državi ima sve više onih s manjim primanjima, pa si kupuje glasove, ne za lokalne nego eto ga megaloman, za parlamentarne izbore jer zna da će ga samo takvi i podržati

----------


## Freja

Evo jednog takvog natječaja. Uvjerena sam da će procedura biti sasvim poštena:

http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-sport...g-novca_308631

----------


## Canaj

potpis pod Freju (jos jedan)

a razumijem i ovo sto osjeća Zeljka33

I cijelo mi vrijeme zvoni ona urečica  - "snađi se druže" - ovo spominjem zato jer se očito i drug Bandić "snalazi"...u ovoj državi se svi stalno za nekaj moramo "snalaziti"...

----------


## Cathy

A kaj kažete na božično drvce sa 2000 licitara koje je Zagreb poklonio Beču?

----------


## lukab

je pa treba to... kaj... mozda ga izaberu za gradonacelnika Beca...

----------


## Freja

> A kaj kažete na božično drvce sa 2000 licitara koje je Zagreb poklonio Beču?


A što reći? Bolje bi bilo da su platili deset ptipravnika u vrtićima za tu lovu.

A čini se da se još dugo nećemo riješiti pijanog milijunaša:http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...-protiv_308691

 :Sad:

----------


## icyoh

Eno opet se u Večernjem listu "reklamira" novi prijedlog proračuna.

Jesu to iste cijene ili nešto drugo?

----------


## apricot

icy, jel možeš skenirati?

----------


## icyoh

Tipkam s moba pa ne mogu skenirati, no čini mi se da je to isti oglas kao i zadnji put (jedino ne uspjevam skužiti jesu li mjenjali iznose). Mislim da nisu.

Izašlo je i u jutarnjem i večernjem.

----------


## Mima

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagrebacki-sd...oracun/912206/

fuj, fuj, fuj, fuj

nikad nisam imala iluzija o političarima bilo koje boje -  ali stvarno treba imati obraz kao đon da bi se čovjek bavio tim poslom

fuj još jednom

----------


## tanja_b

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagrebacki-sd...oracun/912206/
> 
> fuj, fuj, fuj, fuj
> 
> nikad nisam imala iluzija o političarima bilo koje boje -  ali stvarno treba imati obraz kao đon da bi se čovjek bavio tim poslom
> 
> fuj još jednom


Ja sam bila malo prostačkije raspoložena čitajući taj članak  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Stvarno su bijeda. Sram ih može biti. 
Iako... to se nekako moglo i očekivati od njih. Kad je neki političar održao obećanje?

----------


## Teta Eta

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagrebacki-sd...oracun/912206/

ka-ta-stro-fa.

----------


## lukab

:Evil or Very Mad:  zasto se ne cudim  :Nope: 

a jel mozemo mi sto napravit da im to ne prodje sam tak?

----------


## Freja

Zbljuv.

----------


## Teta Eta

Totalno sam u soku, prevarili su nas, prvo su rekli da ce biti protiv.

Formula je slijedeca, mi smo protiv ali zbog SVOJIH interesa cemo glasati ZA. FUJ!! FUJ!!! FUJ!!! 

Politika je ku.....va!!!

----------


## puntica

odvratni su svi redom

nemam pojma kako im itko može vjerovati

kad je njima stalo samo do svojih fotelja, do ničeg drugog


kažu da svaki narod ima vlast kakvu zaslužuje, ako je to istina onda smo stvarno koma da veća ne možemo biti.

----------


## amalia

jutros sam u jutarnjem ili večernjem ne znam točno, vidjela na jednoj cijeloj stranici u detalje objašnjeno koji su novi razredi plaćanja vrtića, uglavnom sad ide od besplatno, pa 200, pa 300, 400, 500.... malo da nam zamaže oči , poskupljenja će ići od 01.02.20011.

----------


## Freja

> jutros sam u jutarnjem ili večernjem ne znam točno, vidjela na jednoj cijeloj stranici u detalje objašnjeno koji su novi razredi plaćanja vrtića, uglavnom sad ide od besplatno, pa 200, pa 300, 400, 500.... malo da nam zamaže oči , poskupljenja će ići od 01.02.20011.


1.2.???
Nadam se da si pogrešno napisala, jer je bilo rečeno od 1.5.

----------


## amalia

jooooj da sorry, od 01.05. tako je

----------


## berlinka

A što je s naknadama za rođenje djece? To nitko ne spominje, a isto su najavljena drastična kresanja...

----------


## Freja

> A što je s naknadama za rođenje djece? To nitko ne spominje, a isto su najavljena drastična kresanja...


Pa bilo je negdje i o tome. Nešto su povećane u odnosu na prvi prijedlog proračuna, ali nisu kao do sada. Nažalost ne znam točne brojke, a ne uspijevam naći tekst iz novina u kojem su bile navedene.

----------


## icyoh

Jučer je bilo u novinama o ovome (sjećam se jedino da je za treće dujete 54 tis. kn).


Znala sam da će poskupiti :pesimist:

Mene samo jako zanima kako će utvrđivati dohodak?
Hoće li mi ući samo plaća? Ili još nešto - npr. ovaj mjesec sam dobila "povrat poreza" za 2010 uključen u ntt. A bonus? Regres? 
Koji prosjek će se uzimati?
Kako će se obračunavati "dohodak" kućanstva - što je s ljudima koji nisu prijavljeni na istu adresu?

Jel ovo igdje objavljeno?

----------


## Freja

> Jučer je bilo u novinama o ovome (sjećam se jedino da je za treće dujete 54 tis. kn).
> 
> 
> Znala sam da će poskupiti :pesimist:
> 
> Mene samo jako zanima kako će utvrđivati dohodak?
> Hoće li mi ući samo plaća? Ili još nešto - npr. ovaj mjesec sam dobila "povrat poreza" za 2010 uključen u ntt. A bonus? Regres? 
> Koji prosjek će se uzimati?
> Kako će se obračunavati "dohodak" kućanstva - što je s ljudima koji nisu prijavljeni na istu adresu?
> ...


Nije. To "će se utvrditi naknadno". U tome i je najveći problem dohodovnog cenzusa.
Po nekoj logici rekla bih da povrat poreza ne bi smio ući u taj prosjek, ali bonusi i honorari da. Nažalost. Mene taman honorari bacaju u višu kategoriju i ispada da mi se uopće ne isplate, jer ću godišnje više platiti vrtić nego što dobijem honorara. Tko mi kriv kad su mi honorari uredno prijavljeni i nisu isplaćeni na crno. 
 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ali zato ako imaš svoju firmu, pa si se prijavio na minimalac, vrtić će ti biti besplatan. Živjela Hrvatska! Sve puca od pravde i poštenja.

----------


## Cubana

A jel i ovom prijedlogu za drugo dijete polovična cijena vrtića?

----------


## Freja

> A jel i ovom prijedlogu za drugo dijete polovična cijena vrtića?


Mislim da je to ostalo isto. Dakle, da.

----------


## apricot

ako imaš dvije djece u vrtiću, dobro si prošao.
ali, ne smiješ dati starijem da raste, jer ako prijeđe u školu... em što gubiš popust, em što plaćaš i više cijene boravka.
hrana u boravku puskupljuje za više od 50%, a i sam boravak se počinje naplaćivati.
a ne zna se zašto, budući da učiteljice koje rade u boravku neće dobiti niti lipu višu plaću.

----------


## mamma Juanita

pa neće ni tete u vrtiću dobiti ni lipe više, zar ne?

kratko rečeno- poskupljuju tako što jednima od nas uzimaju više 
da bi drugima uzeli manje.
naravno (očekivano), od sebe gradske vlasti ništa ne uzimaju
nego su galantni s tuđim (našim) novcima.

----------


## puntica

> A što je s naknadama za rođenje djece? To nitko ne spominje, a isto su najavljena drastična kresanja...


ovako 


> Do izmjene je došlo i kod novćane pomoći za novorođenu djecu te su  *povećani* izdatci za prvo i drugo djete dok je za treče ostalo na razini  iz prvog čitanja proračuna. Ukoliko *jedan od roditelja ima prijavljeno  prebivalište u Zagrebu minimalno 10 godina za prvo dijete će dobiti 1800  kuna, a za drugo 3600.* To je bitno povećanja u odnosu na prvi prijedlog  gdje se za prvo djete dobivalo tek 1000 kuna, a za drugo 2000. Za treče  dijete će ostati 54.000 kuna.


ovo povećani se odnosi na prvi prijedlog, ali to je i dalje *smanjenje od 50%* u odnosu na sadašnje stanje  :Evil or Very Mad: 

s tim da se uvjet prebivališta u zg *povećava s 5 na 10 godina*  :Evil or Very Mad: 

pa ti vidi koliko će ljudi imati taj uvjet  :Rolling Eyes: 

zaboravila staviti link http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...oracuna_308647

----------


## puntica

ovo mi je super vijest http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-sport...-dinama_308811

blago nama kad imamo takvu gradsku upravu  :Klap:   :Sick:

----------


## apricot

> pa neće ni tete u vrtiću dobiti ni lipe više, zar ne?


naravno da neće.
ali smo o tome puno više govorili, pa nisam ponavljala.

i ne samo da neće dobiti više, nego će možda dobiti manje, budući da Bandić kaže kako je revidirao cijene vrtića u korist roditelja, ali će se Grad "naplatiti" 6.000.000 kuna iz plaća zaposlenika?!

----------


## puntica

> i ne samo da neće dobiti više, nego će možda dobiti manje, budući da Bandić kaže kako je revidirao cijene vrtića u korist roditelja, ali će se Grad "naplatiti" 6.000.000 kuna iz plaća zaposlenika?!


 ja sam razmišljala o ovome, i došla do zaključka da će im možda prestati plaćati prekovremene, ili im neće dati regres i božićnice (jer sad više ne moraju zbog novog kolektivnog i tako- jel se taj kolektivni odnosi i na tete u vrtiću ili one ne spadaju u državne/javne službe???)

----------


## mamma Juanita

pa da, cijela poanta te njihove "reforme" tj. mazanje očiju javnosti
je da su od početka, kakti, usmjereni prema roditeljima 
s nižim mjesečnim primanjima.
a što se zapravo krije iza te "humane" ideje možeš vidjeti čim
samo malo zagrebeš ispod te površne floskule.

a ako odgojitelji(ca)ma/ učitelji(ca)ma povrh svega ovoga smanje plaće ili ukinu neka dosadašnja prava,
onda možda još nekom dopre do glave da ovaj naš prosvjed
nije ni malo "elitistički", kako sam neki dan imala priliku čuti od
jednog prijatelja  :Undecided:  .

----------


## puntica

> pa da, cijela poanta te njihove "reforme" tj. mazanje očiju javnosti
> je da su od početka, kakti, usmjereni prema roditeljima 
> s nižim mjesečnim primanjima.
> a što se zapravo krije iza te "humane" ideje možeš vidjeti čim
> samo malo zagrebeš ispod te površne floskule.
> 
> a ako odgojitelji(ca)ma/ učitelji(ca)ma povrh svega ovoga smanje plaće ili ukinu neka dosadašnja prava,
> onda možda još nekom dopre do glave da ovaj naš prosvjed
> nije ni malo "elitistički", kako sam neki dan imala priliku čuti od
> jednog prijatelja  .


elitistički???  :Shock: 
je, je, ja sam, npr. totalna elita, lova i elitizam štrcaju iz svake pore  :Laughing:

----------


## krumpiric

pa neće doć nikom do glave-i tete i učiteljice su elitisti-naime, nisu na minimalcu.

----------


## Freja

> pa da, cijela poanta te njihove "reforme" tj. mazanje očiju javnosti
> je da su od početka, kakti, usmjereni prema roditeljima 
> s nižim mjesečnim primanjima.
> a što se zapravo krije iza te "humane" ideje možeš vidjeti čim
> samo malo zagrebeš ispod te površne floskule.
> 
> a ako odgojitelji(ca)ma/ učitelji(ca)ma povrh svega ovoga smanje plaće ili ukinu neka dosadašnja prava,
> onda možda još nekom dopre do glave da ovaj naš prosvjed
> nije ni malo "elitistički", kako sam neki dan imala priliku čuti od
> jednog prijatelja  .


X

I tete u vrtićima smatraju da je prosvjed bio elitistički. Oni su svi u velikoj zabludi i svi misle da će ovim povećanjem cijena dobiti više. Pouzdano znam - razgovarala sam s jednom pripravnicom, koja se nada da će sad dobiti koju kunu umjesto da volontira, s tetama, koje se vesele što će vrtić (i one) dobiti više, i s jednom logopedicom. 

Kad se uvjere u stvarno stanje stvari, možda nam se sljedećeg puta pridruže na prosvjedu. Do tad s prezirom gledaju na nas u majicama i s bedževima s prosvjeda.  :Sad:

----------


## icyoh

Kaže MM: "eto, sad ćemo se fino rastati i ti ćeš se odseliti"  :Grin: 


Jel se možemo žaliti na cijenu vrtića? Kako će to biti regularano? Npr hoće li se moći napisati žalba na cijenu vrtića i tražiti smanjenje radi, štajaznam, kredita od par tisuća kn?


Kako nas naša država potiče da budemo pošteni.
I ostanemo prijavljeni u Zgb, na punoj plaći i još da sve bonuse i honorare prijavljujemo.

Čekaj, još će i smanjiti plaće tetama?  :Shock:

----------


## apricot

> a ako odgojitelji(ca)ma/ učitelji(ca)ma povrh svega ovoga smanje plaće ili ukinu neka dosadašnja prava...


onda Bandić ima Pedra i za to - Rodu.
KOja će biti kriva što se pobunila, pa neće roditelji financirati vrtić svovoj djeci, nego tete iz svojega, ionako osiromašenoga, džepa.

bili smo krivi i kada su se grupe popunjavale preko svih kapaciteta, što ne bismo i sada?

i, da... naravno da je prosvjed elitistički, kada će oni koji su do sada imali besplatno i dalje imati besplatno.

----------


## krumpiric

freja, nebi se složila da sve tete misle tako.
teta mojeg starijeg djeteta je rekla da će djeca najmanje profitirati, da cijene jesu male i ima prostora povećanju, al u drugačijim vremenima i na drugačiji način, al da ona zna da ni one ni djeca neće dobiti ništa, ni opreme, ni plaće. Nisu tete lude, ne žive u Bangladešu nego u Hrvatskoj.

oni koji prosvjed nazivaju elitističkim-obično-su prijavljeni na minimalac il ne kuže kvaku.

----------


## puntica

> pa neće doć nikom do glave-i tete i učiteljice su elitisti-naime, nisu na minimalcu.


pa da to i kažem, totalna elita  :Laughing: 

ajde da je neki limit pros. plaća u zg, pa ko ima više od prosjeka je kao bogat
 ali ovi njihovi limiti su stvrano smiješni.
i nitko me ne može uvjeriti da se uzima samo od onih koji imaju više jer to jednostavno nije istina

----------


## krumpiric

ako smanji tetama i učiteljicama plaće-onda je zbilja, al zbilja-prešao svaku mjeru
prešao ju je on davno, al sad je Honduras milamajka za nas. Uh.

----------


## Freja

> freja, nebi se složila da sve tete misle tako.
> teta mojeg starijeg djeteta je rekla da će djeca najmanje profitirati, da cijene jesu male i ima prostora povećanju, al u drugačijim vremenima i na drugačiji način, al da ona zna da ni one ni djeca neće dobiti ništa, ni opreme, ni plaće. Nisu tete lude, ne žive u Bangladešu nego u Hrvatskoj.
> 
> oni koji prosvjed nazivaju elitističkim-obično-su prijavljeni na minimalac il ne kuže kvaku.


Nisam ni rekla da su sve i drago mi je čuti da i ovako razmišljaju. Ja sam se, nažalost, do sada uvjerila u suprotno. Posebno me iznenadilo veselje ove pripravnice, ali za nju je valjda razumljivo da ne kuži. Ona ne prima ni kune, djecu nema.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ma i ja se (gorko) smijem tome što se danas elitom smatra
prosječna obitelj koja prevrće dvaput svaku kunu
i sa stambenim kreditom za vratom kojeg će (jedva) otplaćivati xy godina  :Undecided:  ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

krumpirušo, ti imaš neku osviještenu tetu  :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

nije teta blesava, zna da su one kao i mi, bandiću i inima zadnje rupa na svirali. čude me utopisti koji još misle da je ovima stalo do djece i radnika.

----------


## mamma Juanita

a evo moj komentar na ono što smo imali priliku čitati u Jutarnjem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYjEh...eature=related

----------


## Tashunica

profitirat će jedino oni koji će si opet najveći dio te love strpati u džep, a nimalo djeca, tete, vrtići, grad i građani.
mi smo ruglo od države.

----------


## Lillo

Pls, ispravite me ako grijesim, jer ne zivim u Hr.. Naknada za trece dijete je 60 000 kn? Ne mogu vjerovati, pa otkuda drzavi toliki novci? Ako je to istina, ljubomorna sam, jer zivim u jednoj jako bogatoj, ali izuzetno skrtoj drzavi, koja za rodjenje djeteta daje veliku nulu, porodiljni dopust je dno dna, vrtici su luksuz koji si rijetki roditelji mogu priustiti pa su zato babysitteri 5-6 puta jeftiniji od cijene vrtica... Ja sam doma s djecom jer mi se financijski ne isplati raditi.. Placu bi mi pojeli vrtici i jaslice..

----------


## icyoh

Može li netko linkati detalje (kada objave) kako će se utvrđivati dohodak?
Što će sve ulaziti, koji prosjek će uzimati, hoće li potvrdu davati PU ili poslodavac..?

----------


## puntica

> Može li netko linkati detalje (kada objave) kako će se utvrđivati dohodak?
> Što će sve ulaziti, koji prosjek će uzimati, hoće li potvrdu davati PU ili poslodavac..?


bandić je na čitanju prijedloga proračuna rekao da će potvrdu davati porezna uprava i da će se temeljiti na prihodima u prošloj godini, znači, sve što je išlo preko računa i što porezna uprava može vidjeti. rekao je da su pitali pu i da je to jednostavno izvedivo i jedini način.
znači, uzet će se u obzir sve što si zaradila u 2010. godini i onda dijeliti po članu kućanstva

----------


## puntica

> Pls, ispravite me ako grijesim, jer ne zivim u Hr.. Naknada za trece dijete je 60 000 kn? Ne mogu vjerovati, pa otkuda drzavi toliki novci? Ako je to istina, ljubomorna sam, jer zivim u jednoj jako bogatoj, ali izuzetno skrtoj drzavi, koja za rodjenje djeteta daje veliku nulu, porodiljni dopust je dno dna, vrtici su luksuz koji si rijetki roditelji mogu priustiti pa su zato babysitteri 5-6 puta jeftiniji od cijene vrtica... Ja sam doma s djecom jer mi se financijski ne isplati raditi.. Placu bi mi pojeli vrtici i jaslice..


to nema veze sa državom nego s gradom, konkretno zagrebom

za treće dijete nije 60000kn nego 54000kn, ali u 6 obroka, znači 9000kn godišnje
a tim da je prosječan broj djece u zg 1.6, pa ti vidi koliko ljudi uopće dobije toliko love  :Unsure: 
čitam da je prošle godine podneseno oko 1000 zahtjeva za 3. i svako daljnje dijete, ne piše koliko ih je odobreno. http://www.online-zagreb.hr/moj_zagr...h-nego-umrlih/

s tim da se zagreb stalno hvali svojom populacijskom politikom, i time što je grad prijatelj djece
da, je, moš mislit  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Teta Eta

Za moderatore,

Mislim da je zbunjujuce da se ova tema stalno seljaka. 
Ispravite me, ali cini mi se da je ovo vec drugi put.

Hvala.

----------


## apricot

koliko znam, premještena jednom.
prvobitno je bila na Filozofskom, ali je prigodnija za ovaj podforum.

----------


## Teta Eta

Mislim da je drugi put sada, jer je i na prijasnjem servisnom podforumu bio znak "premijesteno". Bilo bi dobro kada bi na prijasnjem podforumu ostao neki "trag", jer je tema iznenada zamrla nakon seljenja.

----------


## apricot

Tema je, bojim se, zamrla iz onoga razloga koji je Bandić i predvidio: malo je popustio konopac i ljudima zamazao oči.
Ili ljudi misle kako se ništa više ne može napraviti  :Sad:

----------


## lukab

> Tema je, bojim se, zamrla iz onoga razloga koji je Bandić i predvidio: malo je popustio konopac i ljudima zamazao oči.
> Ili ljudi misle kako se ništa više ne može napraviti


to sam ja pitala - sto se moze napravit? nisam strucnjak a jako me zanima i ne padam na mazanje oci...

----------


## Teta Eta

Ma nije Apri. Ajd pogledaj, jucer oko 2, ljudi su se opet aktivirali nakon napisa u jutarnjem da ce SDP glasati ZA, bas je opet ozivnula. Bilo bi jos dosta odgovora da se nije "izgubila".

----------


## puntica

> Ma nije Apri. Ajd pogledaj, jucer oko 2, ljudi su se opet aktivirali nakon napisa u jutarnjem da ce SDP glasati ZA, bas je opet ozivnula. Bilo bi jos dosta odgovora da se nije "izgubila".


 ja sam sigurna da je ova tema već dugo na ovom pdf-u
u ostalom, svi oni koji su na njoj pisali mogu je naći bez problema pod praćene teme, bar ja tako tražim, jer mi je najlakše

ali mislim da ima nešto u onome što apricot govori, ljudi su se nekako pomirili sa situacijom  :Unsure: 
razočarani su političarima i misle da se bez obzira na sve, ništa neće promijeniti
a možda su i sretni što se sve to neće pokrenuti od 1.1. nego od 1.5. pa će tema 'oživjeti' negdje u travnju, ili neće

----------


## Freja

Ja bih rado da se nastavi s prosvjedima ove ili one vrste. No utorak je vjerojatno prekasno, a ja prva ne bih mogla doći zbog posla. Zaista, ako sad ušutimo, onda smo prešutno rekli da odobravamo što rade i kako rade. Nisam sigurna ni da bi prosvjedi nešto drastično promijenili, ali bi nas se barem čulo. Odjek nije bio zanemariv prošli puta. Ima li šanse da se opet izađe s nekim plakatima, izjavom za medije ili sl.?

----------


## Mima

Ja moram priznati da se osjećam kao idiot što sam bila na prosvjedu koji su SDP-ovci iskoristili za svoje promociju i širenje bezočnih laži. I nije mi to prvi puta da mi se tako nešto dogodi na nekom prosvjedu; zato ih i izbjegavam.

----------


## apricot

mima, bez brige...
mislim da ćemo imati priliku reći koliko je to bilo jdno.
a već im je rečeno kako deklarativna poruka nikome ne znači - apolutno ništa.

Hic Rhodus, hic salta!

----------


## sofie

Apsolutno se slazem s Mimom; bila sam na prosvjedu s tromjesecnom bebom i smracilo mi se pred ocima kad sam vidjela politicku kliku kako je lezerno usetala i pocela davati izjave, a bez ikakve stvarne zelje da zaista pomognu. Tamo su bili jedino i samo da sebe izreklamiraju. 
No, prosvjedima cu se svakako odazvati opet.

----------


## Lillo

Hvala puntice na odgovoru, sad mi je jasnije. Kad vidim da se taj novac isplacuje u obrocima, onda svota i nije tako wow velika. Jedino sto me cudi je da roditelji moraju podnositi zahtjev i da to ne ide automatizmom, od rodjenja, prijavom bolnice itd. kao svojevrsna nagrada roditeljima sa vecim brojem djece. Znaci ako neznas za to, ostajes bez novaca.. Nekako mi se ne cini fer..

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> to sam ja pitala - sto se moze napravit? nisam strucnjak a jako me zanima i ne padam na mazanje oci...


 
Kaj ćemo se sad pomirit sa ovom situacijom ili netko ima ideju za slijedeći korak?

----------


## krumpiric

> Hvala puntice na odgovoru, sad mi je jasnije. Kad vidim da se taj novac isplacuje u obrocima, onda svota i nije tako wow velika. Jedino sto me cudi je da roditelji moraju podnositi zahtjev i da to ne ide automatizmom, od rodjenja, prijavom bolnice itd. kao svojevrsna nagrada roditeljima sa vecim brojem djece. Znaci ako neznas za to, ostajes bez novaca.. Nekako mi se ne cini fer..


a ako kojim slučajem živiš u ZG 4g i 5mj u trenutku kada rodiš. I uredno radiš i plaćaš porez i prirez-i ti i partner (drugi roditelj) možeš se češkat!!!
nikakva molba ne pali. Ni činjenica da si u Zg kupio stan i da nećeš nigdje selit, da će ti djeca vrlo vjerojatno odrasti tu.
Kao, zaštita od onih koji će se prijavit radi nagrade-pa onda 5godina.

----------


## apricot

> Hvala puntice na odgovoru, sad mi je jasnije. Kad vidim da se taj novac isplacuje u obrocima, onda svota i nije tako wow velika. Jedino sto me cudi je da roditelji moraju podnositi zahtjev i da to ne ide automatizmom, od rodjenja, prijavom bolnice itd. kao svojevrsna nagrada roditeljima sa vecim brojem djece. Znaci ako neznas za to, ostajes bez novaca.. Nekako mi se ne cini fer..


Lillo, nitko nije uskraćen za informaciju, budući da se dobije prilikom prijave djeteta u općini u kojoj je rođeno.

Mora se podnositi zahtjev uz predočenje svih dokumenata, budući da rodilišta ne posjeduju ništa od toga.

----------


## puntica

> a ako kojim slučajem živiš u ZG 4g i 5mj u trenutku kada rodiš. I uredno radiš i plaćaš porez i prirez-i ti i partner (drugi roditelj) možeš se češkat!!!
> nikakva molba ne pali. Ni činjenica da si u Zg kupio stan i da nećeš nigdje selit, da će ti djeca vrlo vjerojatno odrasti tu.
> Kao, zaštita od onih koji će se prijavit radi nagrade-pa onda 5godina.


e, a sad više nije 5 godina nego *10 godina*  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rossa

> e, a sad više nije 5 godina nego *10 godina*


i to mora biti posljednjih  5 (sad 10 u komadu),
Kad se Mo rodila MD je imao 4 godine i 10 mjeseci prijavljen boravak u Zg. To što je on rođen u Zg i što je ukupno bio prijavljen 23 godine u Zg od ukupno 31 godine života, nije imalo nikakve veze. Kako je krumpirić napisala nema ni molbe, a ne postoji ni opcija žalbe iako je formulacija o 5 godina neprekidnog boravka u prethodnom pravilniku bila prilično nejasna.

----------


## ana.m

> i to mora biti posljednjih  5 (sad 10 u komadu),
> Kad se Mo rodila MD je imao 4 godine i 10 mjeseci prijavljen boravak u Zg. To što je on rođen u Zg i što je ukupno bio prijavljen 23 godine u Zg od ukupno 31 godine života, nije imalo nikakve veze. Kako je krumpirić napisala nema ni molbe, a ne postoji ni opcija žalbe iako je formulacija o 5 godina neprekidnog boravka u prethodnom pravilniku bila prilično nejasna.


Moje dvoje starije djece nije također dobilo ništa...
A ja sam Šestinčanka, pa si ti misli!!
Početko 90-ih odselili u dio Zagreba pod imenom Velika Gorica. Pa se tamo negdje krajem 90-ih ako se ne varam netko sjeti da bi ta VG mogla biti grad...
A ja sam s mužem 2002. kupila stan u ZG.
Moram li reći koliko sam bila bjesna?

----------


## Looli

> ... uzet će se u obzir sve što si zaradila u 2010. godini i onda dijeliti po članu kućanstva


ako ce se ovo primjenjivati od 1.5.2011., to koliko si zaradjivao u 2010. kakve veze  ima???
pa u 5 mjeseci se svasta moze desiti, mozes promijeniti posao, mozes ostati bez posla, moze ti se smanjiti placa, mozes otici na porodiljni...svasta svasta...
meni je ovo sve veca glupost od gluposti...
ako vec uzimaju, da bar uzimaju s nekom vezom i pameti, ovako...

----------


## daddycool

Skupština je u tijeku. Predstavnice RODA su tamo. 
Rekao bih vam da držite fige kada bi u meni postojala i najmanja nada da će od toga biti ikakve koristi. Nepozvani su se na prosvjed došli poslikati ali će nam za sretnu 2011. poželjeti da stegnemo remen.

----------


## mirjana

poslala mail na sdp, milanku, zg sdp i klub sdp-a u saboru, sa jutarnjim, vecernjim i zagrebancijom u cc 



> Uistinu ne znam kako bi Vas pozdravila.
> 
> Krenula sam sa pristojno, sa "Poštovani" i shvatila da bi to bilo licemjerno napisati jer vas više uopće ne poštujem - pa sam to obrisala.
> Zatim sam krenula pisati "Dobar dan" i shvatila da mi sa SDP-om na vlasti još dugo ne bi imali dobar dan  što se evo već počelo događati u Zagrebu - pa sam i to obrisala.
> I zato vas uopće neću pozdraviti, jer niste zaslužili niti taj mali izraz poštovanja od mene, malog čovjeka i Vašeg dosadašnjeg birača.
> 
> Znam da Vama moj mali glas ne znači apsolutno ništa - ali vas svejedno obavještavam da moj glas više neće dobiti niti SDP na lokalnim izborima u Zagrebu niti SDP na državnim izborima. 
> 
> Niti bilo tko tko s Vama uđe u koaliciju.
> ...

----------


## Nivi

http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...oviceva_308862

mozda ima nade...

----------


## daddycool

> mozda ima nade...


mislim da je bitno da znate proceduru
postoji sigurno milijun mogućih scenarija, ali zadržimo se na dva najbitnija

1. ukoliko se danas proračun prihvati skupštinari zadržavaju fotelje, ostaje im opcija raspisivanja referenduma za nepovjerenje gradonačelniku. tu opciju mogu aktivirati sada ili pričekati novi zakon o referendumu po kojem je veća šansa da dođe do smjene gradonačelnika i tada pristupiti rebalansu proračuna

2. da se danas proračun ne prihvati, skupština se raspušta, gradonačelnik i dalje troši novce po posebnom režimu, ide se na nove izbore za Skupštinu, te nova Skupština ponovno dobija isti prijedlog od Bandića i tako se vrtimo u krug. S time da ako dođe do novih izbora za Skupštinu, Bandić će imati svoju listu i vjerojatno bi na taj način dobio još par svojih ljudi u Skupštini koji bi mu služili kao glasnogovornici. A mi bi u proračunu imali trošak izbora za gradsku Skupštinu.

Suštinski, nama je svejedno koji će se od tih scenarija ostvariti jer je Bandić trenutno u win-win poziciji, a mi u lose-lose. Odgoda je naviše ćemu se možemo nadati te da će se u međuvremenu neke stvari u gradu i državi možda drugačije posložiti.

----------


## daddycool

no comment

http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...-vozite_308845

- Ti ljudi jedino što znaju je voziti tramvaje i autobuse pa im ja preporučujem da to i dalje rade.

----------


## daddycool

Proračun je prihvaćen sa 31 glasom ZA, 9 PROTIV i čini mi se 2 suzdržana

----------


## kajsa

mirjana, super post (odnosno mail)

----------


## Angie75

Katastrofa, tuga, jad, žalost i čemer.

----------


## Angie75

Ovo se nije odnosilo na mirjanino pismo (koje je izvrsno), nego na daddyjev, o prihvaćanju  proračuna.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Proračun je prihvaćen sa 31 glasom ZA, 9 PROTIV i čini mi se 2 suzdržana.


na žalost, očekivano za proračun




> no comment
> 
> http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...-vozite_308845
> 
> -* Ti ljudi jedino što znaju je voziti tramvaje i autobuse pa im ja preporučujem da to i dalje rade.*


ovaj se ni ne pretvara nego je otvoreno besraman  pa poručuje "i šta mi možete!".
zamislite da je taj tip postao predsjednik države, 
pa potonuli bi u mulj još dublje nego sad...

----------


## Stijena

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagreb-dobio-...rtici-/912670/

----------


## nevena

ma grozno
ali nazalost ocekivano
a tocno sam si mislila, napraviti ce male kozmeticke, nevazne izmjene i onda se busati kako je uvazio misljenja struke

----------


## Ripcord

A što je sad promijenjeno u vezi novorođene djece? One svote za opremu za novorođenčad su isto smanjene? Ne mogu nigdje naći taj podatak točno, a znam da je netko spominjao da se od 1.1. i to reže  :Sad:

----------


## nevena

smanjene su naknade koje grad daje kao pomoc za prvo drugo i trece dijete.

za drugo znam da je po novom 3600 kn a bilo je 7200 kuna (u ratama sve)

a mene zanima, oni koji rode do 01.07.20100 (dakle prije nego sto novi proracun stupi na sangu) dali ce dobiti tu naknadu po "starom" ili po "novom""

----------


## Kate76

Ovo je žalosno. No, što očekivati od naših političara? 
Lijepo su se izreklamirali, izbusali u prsa kako neće prihvatiti proračun, vjerovatno su progutali onaj dio (...na prvom čitanju...), al već prvom slijedećom prilikom, ma nema problema. Zlo mi je od Bandićevog izigravanja Robin Hooda, neka mi on objasni zašto bi oni koji navodno imaju više plaćali za one koji imaju manje, kad ti isti možda imaju manje na papiru, al više u ruci? A postavlja se pitanje i zašto ti koji imaju manje imaju manje i obrnuto? *Mirjana* je sve lijepo objasnila u svom pismu, svaka čast. Ovo nema nikakve veze sa socijalnom pravdom, cijela priča se događa zbog njihovih vlastitih promašaja za koje ih nitko nikada neće opaliti po džepu.

----------


## lukab

zlo mi je... dvolično i jadno...  :Nope:

----------


## puntica

> smanjene su naknade koje grad daje kao pomoc za prvo drugo i trece dijete.
> 
> za drugo znam da je po novom 3600 kn a bilo je 7200 kuna (u ratama sve)
> 
> a mene zanima, oni koji rode do 01.07.20100 (dakle prije nego sto novi proracun stupi na sangu) dali ce dobiti tu naknadu po "starom" ili po "novom""


za prvo je 1600kn, na 3 rate
mislim da se to odnosi na svu djecu rođenu u 2011. godini jer je to proračun za 2011. a mislim da se ova odgoda do 1.7. odnosi samo na cijene vrtića, produženog boravka i tako... S tim da, kako sam već 100 puta valjda napisala, uvjet je da je barem jedan roditelj prijavljen u zg zadnjih 10 godina
ali sve će uskoro pisati na stranicama grada pa ćemo sve znati

blago nama kako nam je dobro  :Very Happy:

----------


## amel

Još mi nema logike datum-1.07. preko ljeta većina djece ipak ne ide u vrtić, grupe se spajaju, područni objekti zatvaraju, nova vrtićka godina za novo upisanu djecu počinje 1.09. itd. itd. Mogli su bar  od 1.09. povećat cijene. Ako sam dobro izračunala (matematika mi nije jača strana) ako dijete i ne ide u vrtić u 7 i 8 mj niti jedan dan roditelji koji više neće imati subvenciju grada pa plaća punu cijenu od 2000 kn plaćat će vrtiću 1200 kn za 7 i 1200 kn za 8 mj-ZA ŠTA????

----------


## jele blond

Nisam shvatila: od 01.07. su smanjene naknade za buduće roditelje ili smanjuju i postojeća riješenja? Ona tablica sa cijenama vrtića je još aktualna ili su nešto izmijenili?

----------


## ana.m

> Nisam shvatila: od 01.07. su smanjene naknade za buduće roditelje ili smanjuju i postojeća riješenja? Ona tablica sa cijenama vrtića je još aktualna ili su nešto izmijenili?


Moje je mišljenje da to vrijedi za novorođenu djecu, a ne za stara rješenja. Jer ti si dobila rješenje na 11000 kn godišnje, kaj ne?
Isto kako nisu onima koji su dobili rješenje na 9000kn godišnje povećali na 11000, tako ni nama ne bi trebali smanjiti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

hm...sjećam se kad je prvi put ta odluka bila donešena prije cca 7 godina kad sam ja imala bebu
i vrlo brzo nakon toga je odluka izmijenjena i isplatili su nam jednoktatno puno manju svotu od one prvotno rečene
na koju su se obavezali (mačku o rep) i s još većom lakoćom je izmijenili (smanjili).
dakle u tih 7 godina se ta odluka promijenila već ne znam više koliko puta
i isto tako uvjeti da bi se uopće do ikakvog novca došlo.
tako da- sve je tu kod nas moguće 
jer nitko na kraju ne snosi posljedice za takvo bezobrazno povlačenje ljudi za nos.

----------


## jele blond

Ma i meni to ima logike, ali me je strah da se ne sjete ...

----------


## jelena.O

> Još mi nema logike datum-1.07. preko ljeta većina djece ipak ne ide u vrtić, grupe se spajaju, područni objekti zatvaraju, nova vrtićka godina za novo upisanu djecu počinje 1.09. itd. itd. Mogli su bar od 1.09. povećat cijene. Ako sam dobro izračunala (matematika mi nije jača strana) ako dijete i ne ide u vrtić u 7 i 8 mj niti jedan dan roditelji koji više neće imati subvenciju grada pa plaća punu cijenu od 2000 kn plaćat će vrtiću 1200 kn za 7 i 1200 kn za 8 mj-ZA ŠTA????


 nisi li ti ipak nešto puno toga krivo shvatila???????????

----------


## ana.m

Mene baš nešto zanima, ali od kad je ovaj novi forum ne znam otvoriti anketu...
Zanima me postotak, da vidimo koliko je ljudi u minusu uskoro zbog ovoga...
Dakle ako netko zna, da otvori neku anketu tipa _koliko po novom plaćate vrtić?_ pa cujene vrtića...

----------


## jelena.O

*Za mjesec u kojem  je dijete boravilo u predškolskoj ustanovi do najviše 5 dana, a izostanak je unaprijed najavljen ili kasnije opravdan, roditelj plaća 40% iznosa sudjelovanja u cijeni programa.*

----------


## jelena.O

evo ja bi skoro prepolovila cifru, jer na svoju sreću imam 3 dece

----------


## ana.m

Ja bih to ipak voljela vidjeti u postocima!

----------


## jele blond

> Ja bih to ipak voljela vidjeti u postocima!


Da, to bi bilo zanimljivo, jer bih i ja, po mojoj računici prepolovila iznos.

----------


## krumpiric

misliš da je forum nekakav adekvatan uzorak?
kao prvo, prosječan broj djece po obitelji je iznad hrv. prosjeka.
i plaće, vrlo vjerojatno.

svejedno, mislim da si pogriješila poantu onog na što se ovdje cilja.

----------


## krumpiric

eh, da, i ja nebi osobito povećala iznos, ali bi ga povećala. I mene iako sam socijalno osjetljiva, istinski ne zanima ovakav oblik socijalne osjetljivosti. 
U državi u kojoj se ne zna ko pije, a ko plaća, u vrijeme recesije, uništavanje ljudi koji rade i zarađuju. A i zarađuju s razlogom. POšteno.
I zaista mi nije prihvatljivo razmišljanje o susjedima i kravama.
nisam ja potrošila zagrebačke novce, čak štoviše, nikad nisam ni u Areni bila.
nisam bome ni na utakmici Dinama
a i navijam za Cedevitu
za snježnu kraljicu si ne mogu platiti kartu
stan u Sopnici me ne zanima
nisam nikad dobila dar za dijete
ne vozim se tramvajem
plaćam uredno prirez 
i moram plaćati vrtić više da bi manje plaćao-tko? čemu? zašto?
neka se socijali slobodno cijena smanji-al ne na NAŠ račun-nego na račun grada.

----------


## Teta Eta

Krumpiric, potpis od a do z.

----------


## krumpiric

ma, svi su normalni europski gradovi smanjili cijene vrtića, povećali subvencije, da povećaju kupovnu moć građana, održe prodaju/proizvodnju.
neće grad spasit ovo-neće zaradit ništa, taj vrtić je kap u moru troškova.
a nama će smanjit kupovnu moć. Ako je uopće više može smanjit :D :D

----------


## ana.m

> misliš da je forum nekakav adekvatan uzorak?
> kao prvo, prosječan broj djece po obitelji je iznad hrv. prosjeka.
> i plaće, vrlo vjerojatno.
> 
> svejedno, mislim da si pogriješila poantu onog na što se ovdje cilja.


Ne mislim, pogotovo ne ovaj forum koji je po mom mišljenju iznad prosjeka hrv. standarda, ali me zanima...

----------


## lukab

> eh, da, i ja nebi osobito povećala iznos, ali bi ga povećala. I mene iako sam socijalno osjetljiva, istinski ne zanima ovakav oblik socijalne osjetljivosti. 
> U državi u kojoj se ne zna ko pije, a ko plaća, u vrijeme recesije, uništavanje ljudi koji rade i zarađuju. A i zarađuju s razlogom. Pošteno.
> I zaista mi nije prihvatljivo razmišljanje o susjedima i kravama.
> Nisam ja potrošila zagrebačke novce, čak štoviše, nikad nisam ni u areni bila.
> Nisam bome ni na utakmici dinama
> a i navijam za cedevitu
> za snježnu kraljicu si ne mogu platiti kartu
> stan u sopnici me ne zanima
> nisam nikad dobila dar za dijete
> ...


xxx

----------


## Dalm@

Jel' može link na ovu novu verziju cijena vrtića i cjelodnevnog boravka u školi, te visine i uvjeta za naknada za novorođenčad?

----------


## superx

Mene baš zanima hoće li i bake i dede ulaziti u prosjek dohotka po kučanstvu, jer mi smo svi prijavljani na isti kučni br i imamo svoju kuću i komunalije, a moj svekar ima fala Bogu penziju političara a i svekičina nije loša i ako i njih uzmu u prosjek mi smo u govnima da prostite, ovako nam se i nebi po novome puno mjenjalo, a inaće, a ja od njihove penzije nemam ni lipe i nikakvu korist...

----------


## ana.m

Kakve veze imaju dede i bake s ovim? Ne kužim?

----------


## Freja

Mirjana, svaka čast na poslanom mailu.  :Naklon: 

krumpiric, *X*

----------


## mlukacin

Ana.m pa zajedničko kućanstvo... I nas ima ko Rusa na istoj adresi, kak da ja dokažem da smo zasebno kućanstvo?
Ne znam kaj da vam velim, ni meni se ne sviđaju sve te parade, pogotov zato jer sam na porodiljnom s trećim i od 1.1. sam na minimalcu koji se ne uzima u obzir.
Ali isto tako moram priznati da sam se začudila da bi prema tablici onoj s prve strane plaćala vrtić upola manje. Ok, priznajem bilo bi prestrašno da nas nije petero... ovako je lakše...

----------


## apricot

> Kakve veze imaju dede i bake s ovim? Ne kužim?


ana, samo padaš s Marsa  :Razz: 

u revidirani Prijedlog, za drugo čitanje, izmijenio je i taj dio i ubacio bake i djedove (tzv. vertikalnu liniju).
tako da će to dobro doći onima koji imaju bake i djedove sa malim mirovinama.

ali, neke će to unazaditi.

puno toga nije još jasno.
sve informacije će se stalno morati revidirati u ovoj papazjaniji.
ljudi će mijenjati poslove, dobivati otkaze, zapošljavati, bake i djedovi će umirati, prijavljivat ćemo se na svakojake adrese, rađat će se nova djeca... a sve će to trebati ažurirati.
puno posla za nikakvu uštedu Gradu.
dapače, Grad će biti na gubitku i to ne beznačajnom.
ovo pogoduje samo onima kojima je i do sada - Bandićevim glasačima.

----------


## apricot

Zapravo si mislim kako smo u poziciji da im zagorčamo život kompliciranjem s dokumentacijom.

Sve je toliko aljkavo napravljeno i potpuno nedorečeno.
Hoće li meni itko uzeti u obzir što mi s muževim roditeljima imamo Ugovor o dosmrtnom uzdržavanju?
Iako ne živimo na istoj adresi.
Mislim, živimo, ali nismo tako prijavljeni.

Ovo je cirkus od Proračuna, a najveći klaun je Gradonačelnik.

----------


## ana.m

Stvarno padam s Marsa, ali mi je sada nešto palo na pamet...Kod nas je prijavljena šogorica koja ovdje nikada ni nije živjela. Dakle, ona nama ulazi u članove kućanstva kod ovoga??
Naravno, zaposlena je i nravano i njena plaća ulazi u naš prosjek. Nije koliko znam velika plaća ali onak...Dakle, što prije odjaviti šogoricu.

p.s. zapravo se sada pitam zašto to odavno nismo napravili...?

----------


## ana.m

Ma da Apri, ovo što ti pišeš...Valjda oni misle svake godinu iznova tražiti svu dokumentaciju??  :Shock: .
Ili misle to nekako kompjuterizirati, što mi je teško za povjerovati!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sirius

> Stvarno padam s Marsa, ali mi je sada nešto palo na pamet...Kod nas je prijavljena šogorica koja ovdje nikada ni nije živjela. Dakle, ona nama ulazi u članove kućanstva kod ovoga??
> Naravno, zaposlena je i nravano i njena plaća ulazi u naš prosjek. Nije koliko znam velika plaća ali onak...Dakle, što prije odjaviti šogoricu.
> 
> p.s. zapravo se sada pitam zašto to odavno nismo napravili...?


Nema veze sa temom, ali šogorica se sama mora odjaviti (i prijaviti na novu adresu). Vi to ne možete bez nje.

----------


## apricot

> Ma da Apri, ovo što ti pišeš...Valjda oni misle svake godinu iznova tražiti svu dokumentaciju?? .
> Ili misle to nekako kompjuterizirati, što mi je teško za povjerovati!


vidiš, zato je zamišljen >oib.

koji nije zaživio.
ka` će - ne zna se!

i jučer Bandić veli sa govornice: Ja bih rado da sam Proračin mogao raditi prema imovinskom cenzusu, a ne prema dohodovnom, ali kada OIB još nije zaživio. I što sam ja mogao?!

pa zar on ne razumije da je to kao da mi želi naplatiti TV, a u selo mi ni struja nije došla

----------


## ana.m

> Nema veze sa temom, ali šogorica se sama mora odjaviti (i prijaviti na novu adresu). Vi to ne možete bez nje.


Ma znam to, samo sam krivo napisala (hej, pijem jutarnju kavu tek). Ja sam joj odavno trebala reći nek se odjavi.

*Apri* ...a to s OIB-om, prije ga budu ukinuli nego kaj bude zaživio...ah

----------


## icyoh

Meni vrtić poskupljuje barem troduplo (ne znam u koju grupu ćemo upasti dok ne vidim što sve ulazi pod dohodak). Plaća u naravi - zna li netko?


Prirez uredno plaćam, prijavljeni smo u Zgb, ne muljamo s porezima... i nemam ništa protiv pravednosti, no smeta mi tretman prema ljudima iz srednjeg sloja (srednjeg, ne visokog!).
Plaću uredno zaradim, školovala sam se xy godina, radim toliko koliko radim, zaradim svaku kunu toga što dobijem i na sve to platim iznos par puta veći od prosjeka.I ne smeta mi.
Imam stambeni kredit, rata mi je podivljala (švicarci), kamata raste - ni to mi ne smeta.
Lani nismo upali u vrtić pa smo plaćali tetu - ni to mi nije smetalo toliko.
Umjereni smo potrošači, trudimo se kupovati hrvatsko, kroz sve što kupim platim pdv - ni to mi ne smeta.
Nismo sirotinja, no bome nismo ni bogati.
I sada (uz veći prirez) plaćam i višu cijenu vrtića za istu uslugu od osobe koja ima svoj stan, auto, bakinu kuću i sl.
Zašto?
Jer me država vidi kao bogatu pošto imam iznadprosječnu plaću (s kojom, btw, ne živim baš iznadprosječno).
I uredno me iscijede kroz doprinose i poreze, a sada plaćam i više za mogućnost da mi dijete ide u vrtić.
Mislim, tko je tu lud?
Pa ti budi pošten građanin u nas.

----------


## superx

icyoh,kužim skroz, tako je s nama slično, jedino mm zarađuje puna a ja niš,al kaj mogu.
Zemlju smo dobili komad u dvorištu i sami dizali kredite i radili od temelja i nije još gotovo,rupa bez dna,.
Rođena sam Zagrepčanka kao i MM i moji roditelji tkođer,svi uvijek uredno prijavljeni,..
Svekar je imao jako dobru plaću a sad ima i penziju svekica također  ,ali mi smo od njih dobili tu zemlju i basta, ja nemam nikakve veze s njima istokao ni sa šogoricom koja živi s dečkom u njihovom potkrovlju i dobro zarađuje,od nje pogotovo nemam nikakve koristi. I šta ulaziti će mi u prosjek i prebaciti me u viši rang ma koma.
Hoče li baš svi prihodi ulaziti, i regresi i putni troškovi i isplate nekakvih šteta po kasko osiguranju, jer ako da koma..
Da ne prićam da sam u prošloj godini dobivala porodiljni s burze a od 10 mj ništa ali ko pita??

----------


## lukab

ja sam upravo izračunala - ako sve uredno prijavim kako je plaćamo 600kn, a ako odjavimo tatu sa ove adrese (nismo vjenčani) onda sam ja kao samohrana majka i plaćam 150kn... i kaj sad? biti pošten ili ne?  :Undecided:

----------


## Teta Eta

Problem  je ovdje sto nekima stvarno vrtic poskupljuje nekoliko puta (do 5 puta, je li tako?). To je prestrasan udarac na dzep svakome, pa i onome tko ima dobru placu.

Isto tako, cijela prica je potpuno nedefinirana. 

U mom slucaju, mogu proci tako da vrtic nista ne platim - pa sve do toga da ga placam iznad 1000 kuna. 

Da, i nemam stalan posao, placena sam po ugovoru, i nazalost znam da ce projekt koji je zapoceo ovo ljeto trajati do jeseni. Bez obzira na trentunu dobru placu, svaku kunu okrenem 5 puta zato sto znam da opet mogu godinu i pol traziti slijedeci posao - ili vise ukoliko se garnitura ne promijeni. 

Ako cu vrtic morati platiti nekoliko puta vise, moja kcer :Heart:  ce u skolu sa 6,5 godina, a ne sa 7,5. Nece vise ici u englesku grupu. Preko ljeta ce ju cuvati baka. Kad se razboli na dva tjedna (pocetkom mjeseca), do kraja mjeseca ce ju cuvati baka (a kad dolazim po dijete baki u Siget, Bandicu moram platit parking!!! - on me uvijek pronadje). Kako god bilo, zagorcio nam je zivot.

----------


## Looli

INDEX: Bandic u zagrebackom proracunu predvidio 20 milijuna kuna za promidzbu svoje stranke

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/b...e-/529560.aspx

sad smo jos postali i sponzori Bandicu...

----------


## apricot

> Ako cu vrtic morati platiti nekoliko puta vise, moja kcer ce u skolu sa 6,5 godina, a ne sa 7,5.


Neće te ni boravak manje doći: mi smo do sada plaćali cca 215 kuna mjesečno (za obroke), a sada bi nas cijeli boravak stajao oko 700 kuna!
Hrana je poskupjela sa 12 kuna dnevno (3,5 kune doručak, 6 kuna ručak i 2,5 kune užina), na 19 kuna.
Plus plaćanje samoga boravka.

----------


## Teta Eta

Re skole, vidjet cu sta ce se desiti. Ja sam jedna nepredvidjena kategorija u proracunu (u vise smjerova), pa mi se moze zalomiti svakojako.

----------


## Cubana

Mene će doći manje nego što sada plaćam.
Ja sam redovni i dobar punitelj gradskog proračuna, al mi je MM na minimalcu. Drugi dio plaće dobije kad i ako dobije.
Tako da je meni ovo jedina korist od njegovog gazde koji posluje na "hrvatski" način.

----------


## Mima

Nas bi vrtić koštao tri i pol puta više nego do sada; no kako nam je ovo zadnja godina u vrtiću izbjeći ćemo poskupljenje.

Osim što je ovo strašno i neviđeno poskupljenje  jasno je i koliko je nepravedno - sigurno se svatko od nas može sjetiti niza primjera svojih prijatelja i poznanika pa ih usporediti sa svojim primjerom i vidjeti kolike će biti razlike.

Mene taj dio sa nepravdom zaista najviše pogađa, osobito zato što se radi o djetetu - osjećam da moje dijete nema pravo na nešto na što druga djeca imaju - a radi čega ?? 

Zanima me tko će od ljudi kojima će vrtić toliko poskupiti plaćati državni vrtić. Bandić je zapravo izbacio našu djecu iz državnih vrtića.

----------


## icyoh

> Zanima me tko će od ljudi kojima će vrtić toliko poskupiti plaćati državni vrtić. Bandić je zapravo izbacio našu djecu iz državnih vrtića.


 
Ja ne.
Više mi se isplati plaćati privatni vrtić nego cijenu koju će me koštati državni (plus ne dam iz principa toliko).
Da ne spominjem da mi je čuvalica još jeftinija opcija.
A najjeftinija opcija mi je rastati se i odseliti pa da muž ostane s djecom. Pa će nam vrtić biti džabe, a još će dobiti i doplatak.
I po mogućnosti da se odselim negdje gdje nema prireza. :Grin: 
odlična nam je pronatalitetna i _proobiteljska_ politika  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivano2

Meni sigurno poskupljuje 4 do 5 puta, ovisno što će sve ići u dohodak...jedino kaj ja, igrom slučaja,  nisam prijavljena na istoj adresi kao moji - pa ako idemo striktno po prijavi na adresu onda će nam vrtić biti besplatan. Šalim se naravno - unatoč svemu imam još zdravu dozu poštenja u sebi. Za konačnu računicu čekam detalje...Žao mi je dijete vadit iz vrtića i odvajat od prijatelja da bi je čuvala neka teta doma...

----------


## tanja_b

> Nas bi vrtić koštao tri i pol puta više nego do sada; no kako nam je ovo zadnja godina u vrtiću izbjeći ćemo poskupljenje.
> 
> Osim što je ovo strašno i neviđeno poskupljenje jasno je i koliko je nepravedno - sigurno se svatko od nas može sjetiti niza primjera svojih prijatelja i poznanika pa ih usporediti sa svojim primjerom i vidjeti kolike će biti razlike.
> 
> Mene taj dio sa nepravdom zaista najviše pogađa, osobito zato što se radi o djetetu - osjećam da moje dijete nema pravo na nešto na što druga djeca imaju - a radi čega ?? 
> 
> Zanima me tko će od ljudi kojima će vrtić toliko poskupiti plaćati državni vrtić. Bandić je zapravo izbacio našu djecu iz državnih vrtića.


Točno tako.
Cijela priča mi se toliko gadi da to ne mogu ni opisati.
I mi ćemo nekako izbjeći poskupljenje (ispisat ćemo ga iz vrtića u ljeto), ali trenutno me puno više grize bezobrazluk cijele odluke i činjenica da se preko građana prelama katastrofalno vođena gradska politika i razbacivanje novaca koje ni sad nije stalo (ono božićno drvce u Beču je možda najapsurdniji primjer).

----------


## apricot

tanja, daj link na to faking drvce.

baš lijepo!
gradonačlenik Beča donosi odluku da djeca u 2010. imaju besplatne vrtiće (zbog krize), a naš gradonačelnik, da pomogne jadnim Bečanima, šalje drvce.
ma kako smo mi solidaran narod: otkidamo od usta da drugima damo.

----------


## Nivi

http://www.matis.hr/vijesti_ostalo.php?id=2807
http://www.utm.hr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=224&Item  id=2

----------


## čokolada

Uopće ne znam kako bih opisala odvratan opsjećaj koju u meni izazivaju ovakva "rješenja". Da tom banditu nitko ne može (neće) stati na rep već godinama, to mi je nevjerojatno.

----------


## Kate76

Pred nama je još dvije godine ovakve vrtićke politike. S tim da je dijete preko ljeta kod bake na moru. I šta bi čak i tada trebala plaćati više nego sada kada ide u vrtić? Komu i zašto?

----------


## Mima

Da, i to je strašno - naplaćivat će 40% cijene ako dijete nije bilo niti jedan dan u vrtiću, koliko sam shvatila.

Molim vas nemojte zaboraviti da je SDP podržao ovaj proračun.

----------


## Teta Eta

Kako se moze Bandic maknuti sa pozicije gradonacelnika? 

U kom smjeru sada vise moze ici neka akcija, da li je uopce moguce nesto napraviti nakon same te sramotne odluke?

----------


## icyoh

Nisam skužila - što je s cijenom jaslica?

Ili je ovo cijena i za jaslice?

----------


## Cubana

Icy, sve je postalo isto :/

----------


## Kate76

O, ne brini, ja neću zaboravit. Toliko mi je cijela priča ljigava da nemam riječi kojima bi to opisala.

----------


## Kate76

Da, to bi bilo i moje pitanje. Što se još može napraviti?

----------


## Cubana

> Kako se moze Bandic maknuti sa pozicije gradonacelnika?


 Mene ovo fascinira, on predloži proračun, skupština ga ne podrži i onda umjesto njega, pada skupština!!
Gdje je tu logika??

----------


## amel

> nisi li ti ipak nešto puno toga krivo shvatila???????????


Bojim se da nisam.Da je i točan tvoj podatak o 40% cijene vrtića kad dijete ne ide cijeli mjesec, a nadam se da je- 7 mj 600 kn+8 mj 600 kn= 1200 kn i moje ponovljeno pitanje-ZA ŠTA???????????

----------


## jelena.O

*ne* piše ak je dete manje od 5 dana u vrtiću onda je 40%

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/b...e-/529560.aspx

----------


## jelena.O

> Da, i to je strašno - naplaćivat će 40% cijene ako dijete nije bilo niti jedan dan u vrtiću, koliko sam shvatila.


to se popularno zove čuvanje mjesta, ali u  zbilji se radi taK AK DETE  ide u školu i mislite da više ne bu išal u vrtić ispišite ga te mjesece koje ne bu dolazil.

----------


## apricot

> Mene ovo fascinira, on predloži proračun, skupština ga ne podrži i onda umjesto njega, pada skupština!!
> Gdje je tu logika??


nema logike, Zakon je loš.

i najgore je kada on sa govornice kaže: meni izbori ne mogu ništa, ja ostajem.
onda čovjeku stvarno dođe da eksplodira.

on je, kako sada stvari stoje, gradonačelnik do 2013.
na proljeće 2011. bi se trebao izglasati novi Zakon o referedumu koji bi olakšao mogućnost reizbora gradonačelnika.

ali, on je i ovim potezom okupio oko sebe jako veliki broj birača.
oni koji su do sada glasali za njega, glasat će i dalje.

a njemu je to sasvim dovoljno.

----------


## apricot

> Da, i to je strašno - naplaćivat će 40% cijene ako dijete nije bilo niti jedan dan u vrtiću, koliko sam shvatila.





> to se popularno zove čuvanje mjesta, ali u zbilji se radi taK AK DETE ide u školu i mislite da više ne bu išal u vrtić ispišite ga te mjesece koje ne bu dolazil.


to je uvijek bilo tako, samo što je 40% od 200 kuna bilo 80 kuna, pa nitko nije "abadavao".
sada, kada je to znatna stavka, slat ćemo djecu bolesnu.
jer nam se "ne isplati" da ih hranimo doma i da plaćamo i hranu u vrtiću.

----------


## Mima

> to se popularno zove čuvanje mjesta, ali u zbilji se radi taK AK DETE ide u školu i mislite da više ne bu išal u vrtić ispišite ga te mjesece koje ne bu dolazil.


Ma nemoj. Kod nas se to na primjer zvalo dijete mjesec dana bolesno.

----------


## Cubana

> to se popularno zove čuvanje mjesta, ali u  zbilji se radi taK AK DETE  ide u školu i mislite da više ne bu išal u vrtić ispišite ga te mjesece koje ne bu dolazil.


 Nisu svi koji ne dolaze preko ljeta predškolci.

----------


## amel

> *ne* piše ak je dete manje od 5 dana u vrtiću onda je 40%


Pa niti jedan dan je isto manje od 5 dana, jel tak?

----------


## Kate76

Zna li netko što je kriterij da se neka obitelj proglasi kućanstvom?
Adresa na osobnoj? Prijava boravišta na poreznoj kartici? Prijava djeteta na poreznoj kartici?

----------


## apricot

nemojmo se raspitivati ni o čemu.
nadajmo se kako ovo nikada neće zaživjeti.

----------


## icyoh

> Zna li netko što je kriterij da se neka obitelj proglasi kućanstvom?
> Adresa na osobnoj? Prijava boravišta na poreznoj kartici? Prijava djeteta na poreznoj kartici?


To i mene jako zanima.

A i zanima me što sve ulazi u izračun (plaća, regres, porodijna naknada, povrat poreza, pomoć za novorođenče, plaća u naravi...?)
I za koji period će se gledati - zadnja 3, 6, 12 mj?



Sori Apri, no ja sam već ziher da će ovo zaživjeti :nepopravljivi pesimist: i sad skupljam info da vidim kolika mi je šteta na obiteljskom budgetu.

----------


## Nivi

> nemojmo se raspitivati ni o čemu.
> nadajmo se kako ovo nikada neće zaživjeti.


joooj i ja se nekako potajno (čitaj: naivno) nadam da to ipak nece zaživjeti.... previše se tu pitanja nameće na koje trenutno nitko ne zna odgovor....

----------


## NanoiBeba

sada gledam tvoj potpis icyoh, pa sam primijetila da se nigdje ne spominje niža cijena vrtića za drugo i svako sljedeće dijete. Do sada je bilo kada se mlađe upiše u vrtićm, za starije se ne plaća 400 nego 300 kn. ne znam kako je za treće.

Ma, ovo je sve totalno suludo

----------


## Cubana

> sada gledam tvoj potpis icyoh, pa sam primijetila da se nigdje ne spominje niža cijena vrtića za drugo i svako sljedeće dijete. Do sada je bilo kada se mlađe upiše u vrtićm, za starije se ne plaća 400 nego 300 kn. ne znam kako je za treće.
> 
> Ma, ovo je sve totalno suludo


 Bilo je u prvom prijedlogu za drugo dijete pola cijene.
Nadam se da se to bar nije promijenilo.

----------


## Kate76

Po logici stvari u poreznoj prijavi se vidi i bruto i neto dohodak, dakle sve što utječe na neto bi se moglo uzeti u obzir, a to su i regresi i Božićnice, bonusi... Dnevnice ne (uz pretpostavku da ne prelaze zakonski maksimum koji je neoporeziv). Plaća u naravi je dio koji se uračunava kako bi se platili porezi i doprinosi, odokativno mislim da ne utječe na konačni neto u smislu da ga povećava, dapače, smanjuje ga. Ovo je moj laički stav, ne uzimajte me zdravo za gotovo.

----------


## alanovamama

Ja se isto nadam da neće zaživjeti , a ako da treba im kako je netko predložio zagorčati život  dokumentacijom , odjavljivanjem s adresa i prijavljivanjem kod roditelja, rođaka ili slično, ako može jedan visoki manager zašto nebi i mi .

----------


## icyoh

Odgovaram djelomice sama sebi.
Gledaju se primanja od 1.1. - 31.12.10.

Za drugo dijete je smanjena cijena, treće je besplatno.

Čitam zapisnik sa skupštine.

----------


## Kate76

*Apricot* ja se nadam da neće zaživjeti, ali tako sam se nadala da neće ni proći prijedlog,
no svejedno sam prosvjedovala. Prijedlog je prošao, a kada i ako zaživi ne želim se pitati što napraviti. Do tada već želim nešto po tom pitanju učiniti. Što mi kao pojedinci i kao grupa možemo napraviti da spriječimo realizaciju ove stupidne socijalne politike?

----------


## apricot

> *Apricot* ja se nadam da neće zaživjeti, ali tako sam se nadala da neće ni proći prijedlog,
> no svejedno sam prosvjedovala. Prijedlog je prošao, a kada i ako zaživi ne želim se pitati što napraviti. Do tada već želim nešto po tom pitanju učiniti. Što mi kao pojedinci i kao grupa možemo napraviti da spriječimo realizaciju ove stupidne socijalne politike?


nismo se razumjele.

možda ne trebamo ispitivati detalje jer tada ispada kao da smo se s time pomirili.
a nismo.

i zato me nije briga što ću ako smo jedno dijete i ja prijavljeni na jednoj adresi, a muž i drugo dijete na drugoj.

----------


## Kate76

Ok, shvaćam što hoćeš reći. Nisam se pomirila i neću se pomirit, samo sam znatiželjna.
A znatiželja je ubila mačku.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

vidim da će se gledati prihodi iz 2010. godine. no da malo zakompliciram :D
dakle, gledati će se prihodi iz 2010. godine onog kućanstva u kojem ću živjeti 1.7.2011. ili onog kućanstva u kojem sam živjela 2010? nekako mi se ovo prvo čini daleko logičnijim, ali pošto je ovo bandićev zabavni park, ništa me ne može iznenaditi.

u ovoj državi se ne isplati biti pošten. teh dark side has cookies!

----------


## Freja

Ja sam prošla već sve moguće faze raspoloženja u svezi s ovom temom i jedino stalno je da mi uistinu bude fizički zlo kad se toga sjetim. Trenutačno sam u stanju u kojem se izmjenjuju rezignacija i jad. Pritom ne znaš što me više jadi - to što ću, kao što je icyoh rekla, zato što sve obavljam legalno i pošteno, x puta više plaćati vrtić, a sve sam samo ne bogata, ili to što se već sad osjećam kao budala što ne želim, pa da i imam kako, smuljati da prođem jeftinije. Em smo zapravo mi koje ovo jače lupa po džepu u manjini (što i dalje ne znači da smo svi bogati; da sam bogata sigurno ne bih vozila 10 godina star mali auto, živjela u predgrađu u stanu kupljnom na kredit...), em i među nama ima onih koji su i ovdje jasno dali do znanja da imaju prostora za muljanje.

Da imam načina, po prvi puta u životu bih dobro razmislila hoću li i dalje igrati pošteno i stoga uopće ne osuđujem one koji će iskoristiti sve zakonske rupe. To im ovaj pravilnik upravo i omogućuje. Zapravo sam je dotični B na početku ove priče izjavio da  će se za subvencije trebati izboriti. Tako će i biti, nema to veze ni s dohotkom ni s imovinom nego s kumstvima i snalažlljivošću. Meni je osobno prijavljivati muža ili sebe na drugu adresu, pri čemu ni ne znam ni hoće li to biti dovoljno, zaista ispod časti i ne dolazi u obzir. Druge mogućnosti nemam. Starije dijete ću ispisati s 1.7., a za mlađeg mi ne preostaje drugo nego plaćati iznos koji me dopadne. Da slučajno nisam zadovoljna s vrtićem, razmislila bih o privatnom, a budući da smo prezadovoljni i da nam je vrtić preko puta, ne želim drugamo. Ali se i ja osjećam kao da me se iz njega tjera. Doduše, odustat ćemo od sportske grupe, a kad me budu tražili da donesem maramice, plastične čaše i slično, neću ih donijeti. Nek ih nose oni koji će platiti 0 kn na temelju lažirane potvrde. Nema šanse da išta više nosim u vrtić osim prazne ambalaže.

I ja se nadam nekom čudu prije 1.7. jer me ova nepravda užasno boli ponajprije stoga što će ispasti da zapravo čak ni ne punimo proračun nego smo guske koje htjele-ne-htjele gospodinu B skupljaju glasove na kojim god sljedećim izborima. Takvom odvratnom manipulacijom se mogu služiti samo oni koji nemaju trunčice morala. I stoga mi je jako stalo da se "pobuna" nastavi i danas se čuje, koliko god malo da nas ima, premda sumnjam da će se išta promijeniti.

Žalosno je da se školovane ljude toliko obezvrjeđuje i vrijeđa. Žalosno je da se sve prelama preko leđa građana. Da svi govore o tome kako krizi treba stati na kraj, a kud god se okrenemo radi se sve da se kriza još više produbi. Da treba spriječiti odljev mozgova, a ja baš sad, više nego ikad, razmišljam da za dobrobit svoje djece ozbiljno trebam razmisliti o odlasku (srećom pa su mi ta vrata stalno odškrinuta). Sve je prežalosno. Sve se radi naopako. Pametne ljude se ne sluša, nesposobni i lopovi vladaju. Žalosno je što nema naznaka da će i u budućnosti biti bolje jer se  više nikome ne može vjerovati. Sve lažljivac do lažljivca, prevarant do prevaranta.

Znam da ništa nova nisam rekla, ali trebala sam se negdje ispuhati   :Grin:

----------


## mlukacin

Kaj stvarno ulazi ulaze svi iz kućanstva? Jer ako je tako onda je kod nas banana' Št ću reći svekijima da mi svaki mjesec nadoštukaju za vrtić jer nam je radi njih prosjek veći? Ma joj, to su idiotarije.... Budu i njega haltali isto ko i austrijanca, uvjerena sam... Ne može dugo tako...

----------


## sanika

> Što mi kao pojedinci i kao grupa možemo napraviti da spriječimo realizaciju ove stupidne socijalne politike?


Ovo i mene zanima? Drage RODE, imate li kakve ideje, akcije, planove?
Ili cemo samo sjediti i cekati da se desi cudo?

----------


## spajalica

ja sam prijavljena na jednoj adresi, MM na drugoj (nikad nismo zivjeli po papirima skupa), djeca su prijavljena na stan koji smo prodali. dakle nama je najpametnije prijaviti djecu kod mene, i onda ce nam vrtic biti besplatan. samo cu reci pa dobro ako je tako onda mozemo i tako igrati. mada kad malo bolje razmislim i ako ih prijavim kod MM-a vrtic ce nam biti povoljniji nego sad. ako predamo papire ko normalni i posteni ljudi i kazemo mi smo prijavljeni na razlicitim adresama, ali zivimo zajedno u jednom kucanstvu platiti cemo mislim oko 1200 kn (nisam gledala novi izracun, pa ni ne znam).
da bas me zanima kako cemo :/
Freja draga, ne se nervirati pa mi smo bogati unutar sebe, sta namam ti papiri vrijede. pravo bogatstvo je u nama  :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

Ne vjerujem da prijava članova uže obitelji na raznim adresama išta mijenja.

----------


## ana.m

A zašto onda mjenja ako su baba i deda na istoj adresi? Nema nikakve logike..

----------


## Freja

> A zašto onda mjenja ako su baba i deda na istoj adresi? Nema nikakve logike..


Nšta tu nema logike. Osim što si B skuplja glasove. A sad su ga još i drugi u tome podržali. 

@spajalica: Ma ne živciram se više, samo sam užasno tužna jer me se radi budalom iz dana u dan i ne mogu prežaliti što se već odavno nismo odselili, ali eto, ja sam bila tvrdoglava i tvrdila da nam ovdje baš ništa ne fali i da je sve super. 

Ima još jedna nebuloza u svemu ovome. Ako ovo zaživi, ja moram ozbiljno početi kalkulirati hoću li uopće i ako da koje i koliko honorarnih poslova prihvatiti. Jer me honorari trenutačno bacaju u višu kategoriju, pa će ispasti da godišnje plaćam vrtić više nego što zaradim honorarno. A s druge strane, neprihvaćanje nekih honorarnih poslova može utjecati na napredovanje/karijeru. Dakle, ako želim održavati/napredovati u karijeri, moram raditi zabadava. Dapače, još i dati nešto novca. Užasno blesavo.

----------


## daddycool

Nadam se da ovakav način obračuna neće zaživjeti zato što bi bio prekompliciran. Nema šanse da vrtići vode toliku administraciju. Morali bi za svako dijete imati omanji dosje gdje bi se vodila evidencija o tome koliko roditelji zarađuju, koliko ljudi živi u kućanstvu, kad se rodio brat ili sestra, kad je netko u kućanstvu ostao bez prihoda, kad su nekome porasli prihodi, kad je član kućanstva umro, odjavio se, prijavio se i tko zna što još. A povrh svega nekim ljudima su primanja tajna te ih uz najbolju volju ne smiju dostaviti vrtiću. Mislim da se B. zaletio s prijedlogom i da je njegov pristanak na odgodu primjene do 1.7. baš iz razloga što i sam zna da je prijedlog neprovediv. Do tada će B. već biti kandidat za sabor i baš će ga biti briga što će se raspisati referendum o njegovoj smjeni. Svom nasljedniku će ostaviti dugove a on će se šepiriti saborom i svoje bisere tamo prosipati i zaraditi saborsku penziju. Osim ako i njemu neki USKOK, POSKOK ili druga beštija ne stanu na kraj.

----------


## Mima

Ne znam zašto tako misliš, ako će se cijena određivati na godišnjem nivou.

Osim toga, cijena će zapravo svima biti 2.000 kuna, roditelji će morati dokazati da imaju pravo ostvariti popust, tako da će svima biti u itekakvom interesu da predaju svu papirologiju u vrtić (ili gdje će se već to predavati).

----------


## spajalica

> Osim ako i njemu neki USKOK, POSKOK ili druga beštija ne stanu na kraj.


daddy sitan je poskok za njega ili ANAKONDA ili pak AZDAHA

----------


## icyoh

Ima još jedna stvar koju ne kužim.

Podaci o plaći u mojoj firmi su izuzetno tajna stvar. Kako će oni zaštititi povjerljivost naših podataka? Hoćemo li morati nešto potpisivati?
A ako nam firma bude radila probleme? (meni neće, no pitam općenito)

Konkretno, kod nas u vrtiću tete stave uplatnice na hrpu u hodnik. I sad ne samo da će svi u vrtiću znati moja primanja nego će to znati i svi roditelji.
A ponavljam - visina plaće je kod nekih firmi izuzetno tajan podatak.

----------


## Mima

Pa mogu oni staviti uplatnice u koverte, ili ih slati na kućnu adresu.

----------


## Freja

> Pa mogu oni staviti uplatnice u koverte, ili ih slati na kućnu adresu.


I eto još jednog dodatnog troška. Zrno do zrna...

----------


## daddycool

> Ne znam zašto tako misliš, ako će se cijena određivati na godišnjem nivou.
> 
> Osim toga, cijena će zapravo svima biti 2.000 kuna, roditelji će morati dokazati da imaju pravo ostvariti popust, tako da će svima biti u itekakvom interesu da predaju svu papirologiju u vrtić (ili gdje će se već to predavati).


jasno da će ti biti u interesu ali to će netko trebati i obraditi

"određivanje na godišnjem nivou", misliš odredi ti se za jednu godinu i onda se cijelu godinu ne mijenja? takav princip kod nas ne bi baš mogao proći jer što ako recimo plaćaš 2000 kuna i onda u siječnju ostaneš bez posla? kako ćeš onda ostatak godine plaćati?

jako je tu puno nepoznanica i mislim da kad krenu sa pokušajem realizacije da će oni to shvatiti

----------


## ivano2

> Ima još jedna nebuloza u svemu ovome. Ako ovo zaživi, ja moram ozbiljno početi kalkulirati hoću li uopće i ako da koje i koliko honorarnih poslova prihvatiti. Jer me honorari trenutačno bacaju u višu kategoriju, pa će ispasti da godišnje plaćam vrtić više nego što zaradim honorarno. A s druge strane, neprihvaćanje nekih honorarnih poslova može utjecati na napredovanje/karijeru. Dakle, ako želim održavati/napredovati u karijeri, moram raditi zabadava. Dapače, još i dati nešto novca. Užasno blesavo.


ili ne daj Bože da ti ponude unapređenje/ povišicu plaće na poslu koja te prebaci u višu cijenu vrtića, pa kad se zbrojiš ispadne da ti plaća bude manja jer ti vrtić pojede i više od povišice....komedija živa!

----------


## lore

da li znate da li ce ukinuti ili smanjiti gradske subvencije za privatne vrtice? ja se nadam da nece poskupiti i privatni posto u drzavni i tako nismo upali

----------


## Mima

> jasno da će ti biti u interesu ali to će netko trebati i obraditi
> 
> "određivanje na godišnjem nivou", misliš odredi ti se za jednu godinu i onda se cijelu godinu ne mijenja? takav princip kod nas ne bi baš mogao proći jer što ako recimo plaćaš 2000 kuna i onda u siječnju ostaneš bez posla? kako ćeš onda ostatak godine plaćati?
> 
> jako je tu puno nepoznanica i mislim da kad krenu sa pokušajem realizacije da će oni to shvatiti


Pa kaj nisu rekli da će baš tako biti, da će gledati prihode iz 2010 godine?

----------


## Nivi

> da li znate da li ce ukinuti ili smanjiti gradske subvencije za privatne vrtice? ja se nadam da nece poskupiti i privatni posto u drzavni i tako nismo upali


koliko ja znam planirano je bilo mijenjati i subvencije za privatne vrtice, isto po dohodovnom cenzusu :Sad: 
http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...-vrtice_308629

----------


## sanika

Ne kužim kako možete tako naivno misliti da se to neće provesti?
Mislili smo isto i za krizni porez, pa iako se nije isplatio državi na kraju svega, nas su oderali po džepu.
Isto će biti i sada, ušteda nikakva ili gotovo nikakva, ali nas će po džepu oderati.
Zato treba djelovati sada. 

Pa me zanima i pitam x.ti puta...jel otišao kakav mail RODE u medije kao komentar? Ili prema SDP-u? Planira li se kakva reakcija?
Kako mi možemo biti od pomoći? 
... ili ćemo samo ovdje kukati i plakati nad sudbinom?

Ovaj podforum se zove Rodine aktivnosti a sve se više pretvara u čavrljanja  :Sad:

----------


## daddycool

> Ne kužim kako možete tako naivno misliti da se to neće provesti?
> Mislili smo isto i za krizni porez, pa iako se nije isplatio državi na kraju svega, nas su oderali po džepu.
> Isto će biti i sada, ušteda nikakva ili gotovo nikakva, ali nas će po džepu oderati.
> Zato treba djelovati sada. 
> 
> Pa me zanima i pitam x.ti puta...jel otišao kakav mail RODE u medije kao komentar? Ili prema SDP-u? Planira li se kakva reakcija?
> Kako mi možemo biti od pomoći? 
> ... ili ćemo samo ovdje kukati i plakati nad sudbinom?
> 
> Ovaj podforum se zove Rodine aktivnosti a sve se više pretvara u čavrljanja


Svatko ima svoje razloge zašto nešto misli. 

No mislim da ti je kritika neumjesna jer je RODA organizirala prosvjed, platila plakate po gradu, svakodnevno bila u kontaktu sa ljudima koji su o proračunu mogli nešto reći, bili smo na sjednicama odbora, napravili prezentaciju zašto je proračun loš, bili smo nekoliko puta na televiziji i u novinama na tu temu, bili na oba dvije gradske Skupštine i poslali smo priopćenje novinskim kućama u kojem smo izrazili svoje razočaranje razvojem situacije. Isto priopćenje stoji i na našem portalu. Udruga će i dalje raditi što je u našoj moći. Svaki konkretni prijedlog za daljnju akciju je dobro došao.

----------


## sanika

Sve to stoji i svaka čast na napravljenom..
Ali zašto ste nakon odobrenog proračuna stali?

Evo ja predlažem da se pozovu sve članice i e mailovima upućenim na SDP i ekipu izraze svoje negodovanje. Kao što je to učinila Miki.
Ovako kad svi šutimo, izgleda kao da smo se pomirili sa situacijom.
I ja sam svoj e mail poslala, ali jedan ili dva ne mogu ama baš ništa  :Sad:

----------


## Kate76

*Sanika* zašto misliš da su Rode stale? Proračun je izglasan prekjučer, iz jednog ovakvog brbljanja se rodio npr. jedini prosvjed protiv ovakvog proračuna. Vjerujem da u tom trenutku mnogih nije bilo da ga podrže baš zato što su vjerovali da do izglasavanja neće ni doći ili da će se već netko drugi izboriti za njihova prava.

*Daddycool* X.

----------


## Freja

Kao što kaže daddy, na portalu stoji tekst koji je nakon izglasavanje proračuna u Skupštini otišao u medije. Dakle, nije da se nije ništa poduzelo. I nitko ne kaže da se neće poduzimati i dalje, ali ne može se računati samo na šačicu uvijek istih ljudi. Ja ideja kako dalje nemam, ali ću se rado pridružiti bilo kakvoj i bilo čijoj akciji na tu temu.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

veliki problem ovdje predstavlja mentalitet koji vlada zagrebom (zato je bandić i izabran, na kraju krajeva). ljudi su tromi, zavisni i preziru one koji se trude postići više i na neki način žele da zbog toga budu kažnjeni (a ovo im je idealna prilika). jer ako je netko sa plaćom od 10k bogat u većini glava, gdje ja to zapravo živim? s tim da je dobar dio tih "bogatih" uložio puuuuno vremena, truda, živaca i, na kraju krajeva, novaca u obrazovanje. i zato ih treba kazniti? vidi se i iz općeg stava prema hrvatskim studentima koji očito "samo luftaju riti po tim svojim fakultetima kako ne bi morali nažuljati ruke radom". i većina razmišlja upravo tako, barem koliko čujem ljude oko sebe. argumentirana rasprava - mission impossible.

također je veliki problem što su baš svi na visokim funkcijama u hrvatskoj lopine koje uživaju veliku podršku ovih gorespomenutih. eh sad, realno, te lopine boli lijevi bubreg za mirne prosvjede. ako idemo potpuno mirnim i pristojnim putem, možemo jedino čekati da se bandić lopina zamjeri nekoj moćnijoj lopini i završi kao sanader lopina. na žalost smo uz to i malobrojni. eventualne šanse za uspjeh imamo isključivo uz neke radikalnije metode. s tim da možda ne bi bilo loše također se povezati sa još nekom skupinom (možda su tu studenti do sad bili najpoduzetniji) i time povećati utjecaj samih prosvjeda. i trebamo biti dosadni. ali užasno dosadni. ma i to je preblagi izraz.

istina, već sam isplanirala što ću i kako ću ako to doista zaživi (na kraju ne da više neću uopće plaćati vrtić nego ću još i dobivati novce), ali radije bih da do toga uopće ne dođe. i moram priznati da dolazim u iskušenje da u potpunosti u budućnosti izbacim bilo kakve legalne radne aktivnosti sa dnevnog reda jer mi je iskreno žao davati i lipe od poreza i prireza tim lopinama.

----------


## spunky125

poslala i ja mail sdpu

a da mi je žao što sve zarađujemo legalno, žao mi i to jako-a sama kriva za to jer sam htjela biti poštena

ne smatram da Rode ne čine ništa, jer su učinile puno i podupirem i učestvujem u svemu na ovu temu, samo nažalost nemam ideje što se može učiniti više, osim da nas "par" nezadovoljnika pokrenemo referendum za reizbor gradonačelnika. :Mad:

----------


## sanika

*Freja* to je tekst koji se na Rodi pojavio prije izglasavanja proračuna.

Zašto ne napišete ekipi e mail kao Miki? Zašto barem tako ne probamo? Zašto ne istresemo dušu jedna po jedna tim banditima? 
Možda stvarno nemamo šanse, ali zašto ne probati?

----------


## plashljivo_pile

mail svakako namjeravam poslati. može li mi netko na pp poslati točne mail adrese na koje ste slale?

----------


## sanika

To Spunky!  :Smile: 

Nego još jednom, ja nisam rekla da RODE ne rade ništa, svaka čast na dosad urađenom...rekla sam samo da nakon izglasavanja proračuna nije bilo nikakve reakcije. Ni ovdje ni na službenoj FB stranici.
I to me začudilo.
Čak sam pokušala potaknuti komunikaciju na tu temu na FB, ali nisam dobila odgovor.
Ne znaju ljudi van Udruge (pa nisam znala ni ja) ni da ste bili na skupštini ni x stvari koje ste napravili.
A bilo bi lijepo da znaju  :Smile: 

I neću više o tome. Kak ne kužite da smo na istoj strani, a tu se prepucavate bespotrebno.

----------


## Freja

> *Freja* to je tekst koji se na Rodi pojavio prije izglasavanja proračuna.
> 
> Zašto ne napišete ekipi e mail kao Miki? Zašto barem tako ne probamo? Zašto ne istresemo dušu jedna po jedna tim banditima? 
> Možda stvarno nemamo šanse, ali zašto ne probati?


Je, istina, išao je taj dan. Ali dobro, nije da nije bilo reakcije. I vjerojatno će je prije ili kasnije opet biti.

Ne znam hoću li pisati mailove, možda i hoću, ne znam.

----------


## ivarica

ja cu poslati mail na sdp
nisam u ovom slucaju za slanje nekog pripremljenog spam maila, nego za osobne mailove, nas kao roditelja, ali i glasaca/ica, onih koji osjecaju potrebu djelovati tako

----------


## mamma Juanita

Zagreb štedi na djeci i prijevozu, a skijaškom spektaklu upitne isplativosti i dalje daje milijune

----------


## spunky125

naravno, mi nismo bitni, Beč je bitan, Cibona je bitna, Dinamo, ali  roditelji i njihova djeca nisu bitni. Mi nismo stvorili milijune dugova pa kao takvi smo samo dobri da plaćamo...

----------


## sanika

> ja cu poslati mail na sdp
> nisam u ovom slucaju za slanje nekog pripremljenog spam maila, nego za osobne mailove, nas kao roditelja, ali i glasaca/ica, onih koji osjecaju potrebu djelovati tako


Of kors Ivarica, osoban e mail, Miki nam je inspiracija  :Smile: 
Moj je otisao preksinoc, nikakav odgovor nisam dobila. Ali nema veze, bitno da se procita. Vrijedi pokusati.
Ako nista ne prodje, bar si necu (necemo) moci predbaciti da nisam (nismo) pokusala...

----------


## Freja

Samo me zanima, ako odlučim poslati mail, potpisujete li se punim imenom i prezimenom sa svim možebitnim titulama ili ide manje-više anonimno, koliko to mail može biti ako mu je u adresi neki dio imena osobe koja ga šalje.

----------


## sanika

punim imenom i prezimenom, bez titula
ne sramim se svog misljenja i ko ni svojih prava
a i e mail s kojeg sam slala mi je ime i prezime

----------


## ivarica

ja inace izbjegavam pisati takve komentare imenom i prezimenom samo zato jer sam istovremeno i ovlastena u rodi za zastupanje, pa da se ne bi dogodilo da netko moj osobni stav tumaci kao rodin, ako freja na takve situacije mislis?
ali 
na stranicama sdp-a zagreba imas online kontakt obrazac i dovoljno je kao i u svim takvim obrascima napisati mail adresu a@a.hr i ostaviti svoj komentar

----------


## Freja

> ja inace izbjegavam pisati takve komentare imenom i prezimenom samo zato jer sam istovremeno i ovlastena u rodi za zastupanje, pa da se ne bi dogodilo da netko moj osobni stav tumaci kao rodin, ako freja na takve situacije mislis?
> ali 
> na stranicama sdp-a zagreba imas online kontakt obrazac i dovoljno je kao i u svim takvim obrascima napisati mail adresu a@a.hr i ostaviti svoj komentar


Da, to sam mislila. 
Da sam ja oni, anonimno nikad ne bih čitala jednako kao i ono potpisano. Ne zato što to ne bih htjela, nego mi anonimno pismo ili štogod jednostavno nema istu težinu. S druge strane, imenom i prezimenom se možda nekad previše izlažemo, bilo ovako kako kažeš, da se onda tvoje osobno mišljenje može poistovjetiti s Rodinim, ili tako što nikad ne znamo tko će to vidjeti i kako će to iskoristiti. Međutim, moram priznati da sam jednom ili dva puta u životu namjerno potpisala mail sa svim titulama nakon što me na druge načine nisu doživljavali, i tada sam dobila odgovore. Pa razmišljam što da napravim ako/kada budem slala mail sdp-u. 

Hvala za info o kontakt obrascu.

----------


## mg1975

Mene zanima jel imamo kakvu pravnu mogućnost za borbu sa Banditasom u ovom slučaju...?  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nisam se poimirila i ne budem..sve razmišljam odjaviti Lu sa porezne kartice jer će mi tako neto plaća biti manja, a razliku više plaćenog poreza i prireza ću nadoknaditi godišnjom poreznom prijavom.

----------


## tanja_b

I ja poslala mail, na onaj kontakt obrazac koji je ivarica navela.
Sumnjam da će ga itko pročitati, ali bar imam osjećaj da sam nešto napravila. Već dva dana se tako jadno osjećam, nikad me više nije bilo sram što živim u gradu koji vode takvi lažljivi licemjeri  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vera

Možda imamo osnovu tužiti ih za diskriminaciju, nas - koji relativno dobro zarađujemo ali samo u odnosu na prosjek, koji na svoja primanja pošteno i redovno plaćamo proporcionalne poreze i vrlo visoke prireze, u odnosu na one koji zarađuju isto toliko ili puno bolje ali se to iz njihovih obračuna primanja i pripadajućih poreza ne vidi. Jednaku smo diskriminaciju istrpili sa kriznim porezom, pa su vidjeli da pali istu ekipu dvostruko za istu stvar "izmusti"  (jednom plati porez NA plaću + plati harač IZ te iste plaće).
A osim što se diskriminira nas, daje se dodatni poticaj razbuktaloj sivoj ekonomiji, kome je to u interesu ?

Da li ovakav prijedlog cijena vrtića znaći da bi isti model mogao iči za npr gradski prijevoz, komunalno ? 
Da li je to što ćemo plaćati x puta više istu uslugu u skladu sa Zakonom o zaštiti potrošaća ?

----------


## Freja

Kad je sve to krenulo, netko je negdje u novinama izjavio da postoje temelji za ustavnu tužbu. Mislim da je to bilo u prvim tekstovima u Jutarnjem, ako se kome da tražiti, ja ne mogu ove sekunde. 
Pravnici će valjda znati ima li osnove ili nema, meni je to špansko selo.

----------


## twin

Plaćat ću vrtić 1000 kn i onda će mi se za svako majmunovo spajati grupe, čuvati dijete nepoznate tete u nepoznatim prostorima. Svakako!! Dići ću poglavarstvo na noge! Ne znam kaj ti roditelji rade da za svake školske praznike djeca ne idu u vrtić. I zašto se u vrtiću tete ne podijele kad koja ide na godišnji da je stalno barem jedna teta domaća?! To me izluđuje! OK mi je da pitaju da li će djeca ići ili ne kako se hrana ne bi bacala, ali da me nazovu i govore, znate grupe su spojene, ne zna se koja teta, koji prostor... Potpuni nonsens! Inače sam vrtićem prezadovoljna ali me ovo strašno nervira!

----------


## spunky125

o da, spajanje je koma kao i novi prostor, a ja više ne nosim ni za potrebe, ništa. a zahtjevat ću i poštovanje ped. standarda o broju djece u grupi kao i teta.

----------


## apricot

> Kad je sve to krenulo, netko je negdje u novinama izjavio da postoje temelji za ustavnu tužbu. Mislim da je to bilo u prvim tekstovima u Jutarnjem, ako se kome da tražiti, ja ne mogu ove sekunde. 
> Pravnici će valjda znati ima li osnove ili nema, meni je to špansko selo.


evo:




> Je li prijedlog proračuna za 2011. neustavan jer je jedini kriterij prema kojem će roditelji plaćati vrtić i jaslice djece te produženi boravak u školi njihova plaća, a ne imovina?
> – Članak 51. Ustava kaže da je svatko dužan sudjelovati u podmirenju javnih troškova u skladu s gospodarskim mogućnostima i da se porezni sustav temelji na jednakosti i pravednosti. Plaća je jedan od brojnih kriterija kojim se ocjenjuje nečije materijalno stanje i ne može biti jedini kriterij na temelju kojeg će se ocijeniti imovinske mogućnosti obitelji. Izglasa li se taj prijedlog, ima elemenata za ustavnu tužbu jer je nepravedan. Kod ocjene imovinskog stanja obitelji treba uzeti u obzir i imovinu koju posjeduju, stanove, vikendice, aute, plovila i druge kriterije, a ne da kriterije bude samo plaća jer se time uvodi nejednakost – kaže odvjetnik Veljko Miljević. Zbog Bandićeva prijedloga proračuna, udruga Roda organizira mirni prosvjed na Trgu bana Jelačića u subotu u 10 sati.

----------


## lukab

ako se ide na ustavnu tužbu ja potpisujem

----------


## mirjana

> Samo me zanima, ako odlučim poslati mail, potpisujete li se punim imenom i prezimenom sa svim možebitnim titulama ili ide manje-više anonimno, koliko to mail može biti ako mu je u adresi neki dio imena osobe koja ga šalje.


s imenom i prezimenom, bez dodatka o zanimanju  :Smile: 

nitko mi nije odgovorio

----------


## Freja

> Poštovani, 
> povodom predstojećih blagdana želim vam se zahvaliti što ste roditelje malodobne djece, većinom visokoobrazovan srednji sloj tako nesebično počastili (pre)skupim vrtićima. Hvala vam što cijenite naše znanje i naš rad i što nas kažnjavate jer plaćamo porez i prirez na sva svoja primanja, što vjerujete da smo uistinu tako bogati da možemo spasiti gradsku blagajnu ispražnjenu lošim polovanjem, nepromišljenim odlukama i privatnim interesima. Hvala vam od srca što se naša djeca trebaju sramiti jer su do sada išla na izvanvrtićke i izvanškolske aktivnosti. Nadam se da ste zadovoljni što to ubuduće više neće moći. Posebno vam hvala što ste nas sve zajedno još dublje gurnuli u sivu ekonomiju, u svijet lažnih prijava i lažnih potvrda.
> 
> Od srca vam želim da i vaš Božić bude kao i naš jednako miran, bezbrižan i veseo, ispunjen mislima o daru koji ste nam priuštili i o sljedećem Božiću koji će nam zasigurno biti još i radosniji.


Evo, ja sam im poslala čestitku.

----------


## sanika

Freja, super!  :Smile:

----------


## mirjana

Freja, odlična ti je čestitka    :Klap:

----------


## spunky125

dobila odgovor, evo ga

Poštovana, 
čim se promijeni zakon o referendumu i gradonačelnici postanu smjenjivi, raspisat ćemo referendum i tražiti njegovu smjenu.
Pravo je pitanje zašto Vlada odugovlači s promjenom zakona?
Što se tiče proračuna Grada Zagreba, odbijanje proračuna dovelo bi u pitanje funkcioniranje grada (privremeno financiranje znači da se isplaćuju plaće i ništa drugo, nema radova, investicija, sve stoji) i raspisivanje izbora za Skupštinu. 
Gradonačelnik ostaje nedodirljiv.
Nakon izbora za Skupštinu, ona bi se konstituirala i opet raspravljala o ISTOM proračunu koji je uputio ISTI Gradonačelnik.
U međuvremenu Grad stoji.
Molim Vas lijepo koja je svrha takvih izbora za Skupštinu, treba li onda i opet odbiti proračun i opet ići na izbore?
To nažalost ništa ne bi riješilo.
Srdačan pozdrav, 
P.S. A za Bandića se osobno crvenim i još dugo ću se crveniti!


Jurica Meić
tajnik SDPH
+385 1 4617 540
+385 98 293 025

----------


## Mishkica

Može se g. Meić crveniti koliko hoće, ostaje činjenica da su gradonačelniku tolerirali svašta kad je bio njihov - samo zato da održe iluziju o vladanju u glavnom gradu - a toleriraju mu svašta i donošenjem ovog proračuna. Političkim rječnikom rečeno, daju legitimitet njegovom ponašanju i stilu vladanja. I plaše nas time da će sve stati. Ma nemoj. Zato je valjda bolje zacementirati ovo što sad imamo jer, eto, može i gore. Tipične politikantske floskule. Bolje bi im bilo da se prime konkretnog posla u smislu poboljšanja kvalitete za sve građane ovog grada, a bogme i šire, za sve građane ove države. Ima jedna dobra izreka koja mi redovito padne na pamet kad nas ovako krenu "prosvjećivati" i objašnjavati nam zašto nešto nije izvedivo:

"Pragmatizam je riječ koju su izmislili političari da bi objasnili nedostatak morala u politici."

Vrlo točno u našem slučaju.

----------


## sanika

Spunky odgovorili su ti kad si poslala mail na onaj obrazac?
Jer meni nitko ništa ne odgovara. Budem poslala i tamo.. ionako se spremam ponovo pisati.

Nego ako se toliko crveni, mogao je i odgovoriti planiraju li jednog lijepog dana nakon rušenja Bandića tim referendumom, rušiti i taj sistem plaćanja vrtića???? 
Ser***
 :Sad:

----------


## srecica

Meni se jedno pitanje vec danima mota po glavi, kako ionako u vrticima nema mjesta, hoce li to placanje biti jedna od kategorija za upis ... tko ce imati prednost, oni koji su oslobodeni placanja ili oni koji placaju? Nije li to krsenje prava?

Ja cu vrtic placati 600 kn ili 800 kn, a prosjek place ce mi se smanjiti na trecinu u iducoj godini.

----------


## sanika

> Meni se jedno pitanje vec danima mota po glavi, kako ionako u vrticima nema mjesta, hoce li to placanje biti jedna od kategorija za upis ... tko ce imati prednost, oni koji su oslobodeni placanja ili oni koji placaju? Nije li to krsenje prava?.


Sigurno to neće biti javni kriterij, ali lako je moguće da će biti jedna od onih tajnih prednosti ...

Jer jednom mi je član stručnoga tima rekao da dijete čiji brat ili sestra idu u vrtić ima prednost i samim time što roditelj plaća vrtić već za ovog prvog, jer ima redovne uplate, redovno puni vrtićku kasu .. baš je te redovne uplate navela kao prednost…
Svašta će se ovdje dešavati…

Srecica, možeš plaćati 200, 300, 400, 500, 600, 700 ili 1000 itd.. (nema 800  :Smile:

----------


## srecica

Sanika onda je vjerovatno 600 kn, jer smo po prvom prijedlogu upali u razred od 800 kn
Nije niti vazno, jer previse je tu nedorecenih stvari.

----------


## spunky125

sdp@sdp.hr na to sam poslala, nikakav obrazac. Odgovor me iznenadio, iako sam sadržaj uopće nije. Političari...

a da će biti još većih muljaža prilikom upisa, naravno. Uopće ne sumnjam da će prednost imati oni koji plaćaju veće iznose, jer jedino tako se mogu novci uštedjeti, a ionako, to svi već znaju, da nema mjesta za sve. Vrlo socijalna politika, zar ne?

----------


## zvjerka

Prošli tjedan imali smo roditeljski gdje nam je rečeno da je prehrana od 01.01.2011. poskupjela u školama .

Ima toga još. Novi obračun produženog stručnog postupka počet će se primjenjivati od 02.svibnja 2011. Roditelji su dužni do 30.travnja 2011. donjeti u školu potrebnu dokumentaciju.  Koju? Učiteljice pojma nemaju. Na papiriću piše da je sve to objevljeno u Službenom glasniku Grada Zagreba 27/09 i 17/10.
Jel možda ko od Vas upznat s takvom odlukom. 
Nemam snage to sad istraživat. Neka gadna viroza me zafkrava pa idem ležat.

----------


## spunky125

što se to naplaćuje (produženi stručni postupak)? nije li to odgojna mjera ili sam nešto krivo shvatila

----------


## Marsupilami

Produzeni strucni postupak ti je zapravo ono sto mi znamo kao produzeni boravak.

----------


## daddycool

Kriteriji za sudjelovanje roditelja učenika u cijeni programa produženog boravka učenika s prebivalištem na području Grada Zagreba utvrđuju se kako slijedi:
A) U razdoblju od 1. siječnja 2011. do 30. travnja 2011. sudjelovanje roditelja u cijeni programa produženog boravka utvrđuje se u skladu s odredbama Programa javnih potreba u osnovnom školstvu Grada Zagreba za 2010. (Službeni glasnik Grada Zagreba 27/09 i 17/10).
B) Od 2. svibnja 2011. sudjelovanje roditelja u cijeni programa produženog boravka utvrđuje se kako slijedi:

STATUS UČENIKA/CE
Mjesečni iznos sudjelovanja roditelja u cijeni
1. prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1.2010. do 31.12.2010. od 5.001,00
400,00 kn
2. prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1.2010. do 31.12.2010. od 4.001,00 do 5.000,00 kn
300,00 kn
3. prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1.2010. do 31.12.2010. od 3.501,00 do 4.000,00 kn
250,00 kn
4. prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1.2010. do 31.12.2010. od 3.001,00 do 3.500,00 kn
200,00 kn
5. prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1.2010. do 31.12.2010. od 2.501,00 do 3.000,00 kn
150,00 kn
6. prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1.2010. do 31.12.2010.od 2.001,00 do 2.500,00 kn
100,00 kn
7. prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva ostvaren u razdoblju 1.1.2010. do 31.12.2010. do 2.000,00 kn
besplatno

Iznos sudjelovanja roditelja učenika u cijeni programa utvrđuju osnovne škole na temelju dokumentacije koju dostavljaju roditelji prije potpisivanja ugovora što ga osnovna škola sklapa s roditeljem učenika za svaku školsku godinu, odnosno u roku od 15 dana od nastanka promjene koja utječe na ostvarivanje prava na olakšice. Osnovne škole će utvrditi iznos sudjelovanja roditelja u cijeni programa produženog boravka od 2. svibnja 2011. na temelju dokumentacije kojom raspolažu, odnosno dodatne dokumentacije koju su im roditelji dužni dostaviti najkasnije do 30. travnja 2011.

----------


## daddycool

27/09

1. PRODUŽENI BORAVAK                                                                                                         Plan - 48.325.636,00 kn

Produženi boravak neobvezni je oblik neposrednoga odgojno-obrazovnog rada koji se provodi izvan redovite nastave i ima svoje pedagoške, odgojne, zdravstvene i socijalne vrijednosti.
Osnovne škole organiziraju produženi boravak za potrebe svojih učenika, a iznimno i za učenike izvan svoga upisnog područja uz suglasnost ovog ureda. Produženi boravak organizira se za učenike I., II. i III. razreda, a iznimno i za učenike IV. razreda o čemu odlučuje Gradski ured za obrazovanje, kulturu i šport na osnovi obrazloženog prijedloga škole.
Odgojno-obrazovna skupina produženog boravka ustrojava se u pravilu od učenika istog razreda (redovita odgojno-obrazovna skupina), a samo iznimno za učenike više razreda (kombinirana odgojno - obrazovna skupina). Već nekoliko godina konstantno raste interes i potreba roditelja za produženim boravkom u osnovnoj školi, što se i odobrava i za što se osiguravaju sredstva u Proračunu Grada Zagreba.
Temeljem zahtjeva osnovnih škola, ovim se programom osiguravaju sredstva za plaće, naknade i prijevozne troškove za 430 učitelja. U 97 osnovnih škole programom je obuhvaćen 9.860 učenika u 430 odgojno-obrazovnih skupina.
Dnevno trajanje produženog boravka je od 12,00 do 17,00 sati, a škole ga usklađuju s potrebama zaposlenih roditelja te svojim organizacijskim i prostornim uvjetima. Produženi boravak mogu organizirati škole koje imaju odgovarajući učionički i drugi prostor, a zapošljavanje učitelja za njegovu provedbu odobrava gradonačelnik Grada Zagreba.
Program produženog boravka provodi se:
- od 12,00 do 14,00 sati učenici provode slobodno vrijeme (objed, odmor) a,
- od 14,00 do 17,00 sati za učenike je organiziran odgojno-obrazovni rad.
U organiziranome odgojno-obrazovnom radu učenici, pod vodstvom učitelja, izrađuju domaće zadaće, samostalno uče i izrađuju ostale zadatke. Ovaj je rad usuglašen s nastavnim programom a metode rada učitelja i učenika u odgojno-obrazovnom radu identične su metodama rada redovite nastave. Slobodne aktivnosti podrazumijevaju učiteljevu slobodu kreiranja, smisao za stvaralaštvo, a istodobno potiču učenike da se angažiraju za rad izvan redovite nastave. Učitelji razredne nastave koji provode produženi boravak sklapaju sa školom ugovor o radu te imaju ista prava i obveze kao i drugi učitelji škole.
Prioritet pri uključivanju u produženi boravak imaju:
- djeca oba zaposlena roditelja ili zaposlenoga samohranog roditelja koja koriste pravo na novčanu pomoć u sustavu socijalne skrbi;
- djeca invalida Domovinskog rata ako je drugi roditelj zaposlen;
- djeca s teškoćama u razvoju;
- djeca bez roditelja ili zanemarenoga roditeljskog staranja;
- djeca koja žive u teškim zdravstvenim i socijalnim uvjetima;
- djeca koja primaju dječji doplatak.
Dokumente s dokazima o ispunjavanju navedenih uvjeta roditelji, odnosno staratelji učenika, dostavljaju školi. Ako se za uključivanje u produženi boravak prijavi veći broj učenika, a škola zbog ograničenih prostornih uvjeta ne može povećati broj odgojno - obrazovnih skupina, prioritet pri uključivanju u produženi boravak škola utvrđuje na osnovi navedenih kriterija.
Produženi boravak besplatan je za učenike, a roditelji financijski sudjeluju u cijeni prehrane sukladno svom materijalnom i socijalnom statusu te kriterijima za sufinanciranje prehrane učenika iz sredstava Proračuna Grada Zagreba. O provedbi produženog boravka škola sklapa ugovor s roditeljem, odnosno starateljem učenika, za svaku školsku godinu.
O svakom povećanju potreba za produženim boravkom u odnosu na potrebe utvrđene ovim programom javnih potreba u odgoju i osnovnom obrazovanju, odlučuje gradonačelnik Grada Zagreba, na temelju prijedloga Gradskog ureda za obrazovanje, kulturu i šport, sukladno utvrđenim kriterijima i osiguranim sredstvima u Proračunu Grada Zagreba, s tim da je odgovarajući prostor osnovni uvjet za odobrenje novih odgojno-obrazovnih skupina produženog boravka. Osnovne škole, na osnovi iskazanih potreba i interesa roditelja, dostavljaju na kraju svake školske godine prijedlog ustroja odgojno-obrazovnih skupina produženog boravka za iduću školsku godinu.
Sredstva za opremanje produženog boravka raspoređuju se na osnovi iskazanih potreba škole u okviru sredstava osiguranih u Proračunu Grada Zagreba.


i



3. SUFINANCIRANJE PREHRANE                                                                                            Plan - 30.000.000,00 kn

Sve osnovne škole dužne su osigurati prehranu učenika. U zagrebačkim osnovnim školama prehranjuje se oko 48.800 učenika.
Cijena mliječnog obroka iznosi 5,00 kuna, ručka 9,00 kuna a užine 2,50 kuna. Svi učenici ostvaruju pravo na sufinanciranje cijene obroka, sukladno utvrđenim kriterijima i
mjerilima iz ovog programa. Razlika sredstava do utvrđene pune cijene besplatnih i sufinanciranih obroka, školi se doznačuje iz proračunskih sredstava.
Sufinanciranjem cijene obroka obuhvaćeni su svi korisnici školske prehrane, i to:
A. Pravo na besplatni: mliječni obrok, ručak i užinu imaju učenici:
- čija je obitelj korisnik stalne pomoći ili jednokratne pomoći;
- čiji su roditelji (odnosi se na oba roditelja, odnosno samohranog roditelja) ostali bez posla i redovno su prijavljeni Zavodu za zapošljavanje ili zadnja dva mjeseca nisu primili plaću;
- djeca invalida Domovinskog rata;
- djeca koja su u Domovinskom ratu izgubila jednog ili oba roditelja.
U pravilu se ručak i užina organiziraju za djecu koja su uključena u program produženog boravka. Učenici ove kategorije sufinanciranja prehrane izvan produženog boravka, mogu konzumirati besplatni ručak i užinu, ako to škola može organizirati.

B. Učenici koji primaju dječji doplatak imaju pravo na sufinancirane obroke, i to na:
- sufinancirani mliječni obrok,
- sufinancirani ručak i užinu (uz uvjet da su uključeni u produženi boravak).
Sufinanciranje cijene mliječnog obroka ove kategorije korisnika prehrane provodi se temeljem rješenja, uvjerenja ili potvrde HZMO o pravu na dječji doplatak, i to:
- uz popust od 86,00%, odnosno cijena iznosi 0,70 kuna, za korisnike koji ostvaruju dječji doplatak po članku 17/1., 21/1. i 21/2. (osnovica članak 17/1.) i članku 22. Zakona o doplatku za djecu (Narodne novine 94/01, 138/06 i 107/07);
- uz popust od 65,00%, odnosno cijena iznosi 1,75 kuna, za korisnike koji ostvaruju dječji doplatak po članku 17/2. i članku 21/1. i 21/2. (osnovica članak 17/2.) Zakona o doplatku za djecu;
- uz popust od 50,00%, odnosno cijena iznosi 2,50 kuna, za korisnike koji ostvaruju dječji doplatak po članku 17/3. i članku 21/1. i 21/2. (osnovica članak 17/3.) Zakona o doplatku za djecu.
Sufinanciranje cijene ručka ove kategorije korisnika prehrane (uz uvjet da su uključeni u produženi boravak) provodi se temeljem rješenja, uvjerenja ili potvrde HZMO o pravu na dječji doplatak, i to:
- uz popust od 85,56%, odnosno, cijena iznosi 1,30 kuna, za korisnike koji ostvaruju dječji doplatak po članku 17/1., 21/1. i 21/2. (osnovica članak 17/1.) i članku 22. Zakona o doplatku za djecu;
- uz popust od 63,89%, odnosno cijena iznosi 3,25 kuna za korisnike koji ostvaruju dječji doplatak po članku 17/2. i članku 21/1. i 21/2. (osnovica članak 17/2.) Zakona o doplatku za djecu.
- uz popust od 50,00%, odnosno cijena iznosi 4,50 kuna za korisnike koji ostvaruju dječji doplatak po članku 17/3. i članku 21/1. i 21/2. (osnovica članak 17/3.) Zakona o doplatku za djecu.
Sufinanciranje cijene užine ove kategorije korisnika prehrane (uz uvjet da su uključeni u produženi boravak) provodi se uz popust od 20,00%, odnosno cijena za korisnika iznosi 2,00 kune.
Učenici ove kategorije sufinanciranja prehrane, izvan produženog boravka, mogu konzumirati ručak po cijeni od 6,50 kuna kao i užinu po cijeni od 2,00 kune, ako to škola može organizirati.

C. Ostali učenici, izvan kriterija pod A. i B., također ostvaruju popust u cijeni obroka u školskoj prehrani:
- Sufinanciranje cijene mliječnog obroka ove kategorije korisnika prehrane provodi se uz popust od 30,00%, odnosno cijena za korisnika iznosi 3,50 kune.
- Sufinanciranje cijene ručka ove kategorije korisnika prehrane provodi se uz popust od 27,78%, odnosno cijena za korisnika iznosi 6,50 kuna.
- Sufinanciranje cijene užine ove kategorije korisnika prehrane provodi se uz popust od 20,00%, odnosno cijena za korisnika iznosi 2,00 kune.
Za učenike u produženom boravku škola je dužna organizirati mogućnost konzumacije triju obroka (mliječni obrok, ručak i užina).
Za učenike izvan sustava produženog boravka, ako škola zadovoljava sve prostorne i materijalne uvjete, ima adekvatnu kuhinjsku opremu i opremu za serviranje hrane i ako je kadrovski ekipirana, može organizirati konzumaciju besplatnog ručka i užine (za kategoriju A.), kao i konzumaciju ručka po cijeni od 6,50 kn i užine po cijeni od 2,00 kn (za kategoriju B.).
U svim je slučajevima, škola dužna obvezno primjenjivati kriterije, mjerila kao i sufinancirane cijene obroka iz ovog programa, kao maksimalne cijene obroka prema korisnicima.
Učenici se uključuju u besplatnu ili sufinanciranu prehranu od datuma kada osnovna škola zaprimi dokumentaciju, a ne od datuma koje nosi rješenje, uvjerenje ili potvrda o pravu na DD, odnosno rješenje ili uvjerenje o pravu korištenja socijalne pomoći i ostala uvjerenja.

----------


## daddycool

17/10

IZMJENE
Programa javnih potreba u osnovnom školstvu Grada Zagreba za 2010.

1. U Programu javnih potreba u osnovnom školstvu Grada Zagreba za 2010. (Službeni glasnik Grada Zagreba 27/09), u glavi II. IZ IZVORNIH SREDSTAVA GRADA ZAGREBA ZA POBOLJŠANJE STANDARDA U OSNOVNOM ŠKOLSTVU pod Plan, iznos: "105.325.636,00 kn" zamjenjuje se iznosom: "112.775.636,00 kn".
U točki 1. PRODUŽENI BORAVAK pod Plan, iznos: "48.325.636,00 kn" zamjenjuje se iznosom: "50.475.636,00 kn".
U točki 2. DONACIJE PRIVATNIM OSNOVNIM ŠKOLAMA pod Plan, iznos: "500.000,00 kn" zamjenjuje se iznosom: "800.000,00 kn".
U točki 3. SUFINANCIRANJE PREHRANE pod Plan, iznos: "30.000.000,00 kn" zamjenjuje se iznosom: "28.500.000,00 kn",
U točki 4. ODRŽAVANJE I OPREMANJE OSNOVNIH ŠKOLA ZA POBOLJŠANJE STANDARDA pod Plan, iznos: "7.900.000,00 kn" zamjenjuje se iznosom: "6.300.000,00 kn".
U podtočki 4.1. Usluge tekućeg i investicijskog održavanja iznos: "6.000.000,00 kn" zamjenjuje se iznosom: "4.400.000,00 kn".
U točki 5. NAKNADE ZA RAD ŠKOLSKIH ODBORA pod Plan, iznos: "1.200.000,00 kn" zamjenjuje se iznosom: "7.100.000,00 kn".
U točki 6. OSTALE IZVANNASTAVNE AKTIVNOSTI pod Plan, iznos: "5.600.000,00 kn" zamjenjuje se iznosom: "6.200.000,00 kn".
U točki 7. ŠKOLA U PRIRODI pod Plan, iznos: "5.000.000,00 kn" zamjenjuje se iznosom: "4.500.000,00 kn".
Točka 8. TEČAJEVI STRANIH JEZIKA se briše.
U točki 9. VIKENDOM U ŠPORTSKE DVORANE pod Plan, iznos: "4.500.000,00 kn" zamjenjuje se iznosom: "6.350.000,00 kn".
U točki 10. POMOĆNICI U NASTAVI/OSOBNI POMOĆNICI pod Plan, iznos: "1.300.000,00 kn" zamjenjuje se iznosom: " 2.550.000,00 kn".

----------


## daddycool

ne vidim iz ovoga zašto je došlo do promjene od 01.01.2011.

----------


## zvjerka

Boravak se još ne naplaćuje, ali prehrana je otišla gore tj, naplaćuje se po gornjem navedenom krtieriju. 
Hvala dadycool.
Al nije mi jasno zašto primjenjuju od 01.01.2001,  a ne od 02.05.

----------


## daddycool

Pa da. Gore piše: U razdoblju od 1. siječnja 2011. do 30. travnja 2011. sudjelovanje roditelja u cijeni programa produženog boravka utvrđuje se u skladu s odredbama Programa javnih potreba u osnovnom školstvu Grada Zagreba za 2010. (Službeni glasnik Grada Zagreba 27/09 i 17/10).

A pošto je niti u 27/09 niti u 17/10 ne vidim da se išta mijenja od 01.01.2011. ne vidim na osnovu čega je došlo do promjene. Trebalo bi pitati direktno u školama.

----------


## zvjerka

Zvala ja školu.  Oni pojma nemaju. Došao je dopis i tak su postupili. I  kaj sad ? I još sam dobila jezikovu juhu da kaj ja imam to provjeravat i ..... ma mislim, nemam kaj mislit ....
Idem zvat Gradsko poglavarstvo pa da ih priupitam.

----------


## larmama

zvjerka, mi smo isto imali nedavno roditeljski no nitko nam nije ništa rekao o poskupljenju prehrane.
Možda su ovi tvoji preažurni ili ovi moji ne obavještavju

----------


## babyboys

mi nismo imali roditeljski , nego je danas iz škole donio uplatnicu za prehranu za drugi mjesc, i nekakvu obavjhest zaklamanu za to da se cijena mijenjala od 1.1. i da je razlika u cijeni za prvi mjesec nadodana na iznos za 2. mjesec, plativo do 15.3.

s tom razlikom je oko 350 kn  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zvjerka

Do* 02.svibnja ostaje sve po starom*. Dobila faxom odluku g
Gradskog ureda.
Jedino sporno je u tome što piše da se mora obračunati maximalna cijena prehrane, *a što ne vrijedi za učenike koji  pohađaju boravak*.  Izgleda sa su neke škole krivo to protumačile i odmah prehranu poskupile. ( To je tak kad se sve ne čita cijeli dopis. :Evil or Very Mad:   )
I jako me ljuti od stučnih službi škole što su učiteljicama dale krive informacije. No to je druga priča.

----------


## babyboys

danas mi ka
e dijete da je rekla učiteljica da ovu uplatnicu ne plaćamo, da će doći nove jer su naplatili previše.

----------


## daddycool

sramota  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## babyboys

> danas mi ka
> e dijete da je rekla učiteljica da ovu uplatnicu ne plaćamo, da će doći nove jer su naplatili previše.



kao, računovotkinja se zabunila... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anais

jao si ga nama. gdje god se okrenem sve je poskupjelo ili će poskupjeti.

----------


## Lorka

Da li mi netko može pojasniti kategoriju "prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva" vezano za nove cijene vrtića? O nedorečenosti, politikanstvu, cvjetajućoj crnoj ekonomiji je sve već napisano, a kako su ti dokumenti na snazi (inače još uvijek vjerujem u građansku inicijativu i izmjene/prerade tih dokumenata), i kako čini mi se, do 30.04. treba predati dokumentaciju vrtiću radi utvrđivanja cjenovne kategorije, htjela bih znati što u tom kontekstu uopće znači prihod?

To je plaća s platne liste (prije ili poslije obustava?), ili iznos koji s računa poslodavca sjedne na tekući račun kod banke, ili ono na što sve poslodavac plati poreze i doprinose, ili je to kategorija iz porezne kartice (primanja s osnove nesamostalnog rada ili sva primanja koja netko ostvaruje?)?

Unaprijed hvala.

----------


## daddycool

http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...-nameta_310013

----------


## Angie75

:Very Happy:

----------


## mirjana

:Very Happy:

----------


## jurisnik

Nadam se da će biti nešto od toga.

----------


## Freja

http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...-za-sve_310121

----------


## apricot

s time da socijalne kategorije i dalje imaju povlastice i da je to pod ingerencijom CZSS

nadalje, prijedlog je da drugo, treće... dijete u obitelji imaju umanjenu cijenu, bez obzira jesu li u istoj ustanovi

moram naglasiti kako smo mi lobirali da cijene ostanu nepromijenjene, ali ako se već moraju dizati, da bismo pristali na izjednačavanje vrtića i jaslica, budući da je snižena cijena jaslicama bila samo jedan od populističkih Gradonačeknikovih poteza koji opravdanje nema ni po kojoj osnovi.

----------


## Freja

Apri, super da si dopunila, jer to ne piše u članku. Ja osobno smatram da je Roda odradila odličan posao, a znam da nije bilo lako.

Sigurna sam da ni sad nekima neće odgovarati, no onaj je prijedlog uistinu bio van svake pameti, kako god okreneš. I samo je kozmetički izgledao kao da uvodi pravdu. 

Ovako će se barem smanjiti mogućnost muljaža, a činjenica je da je 200 kn za jaslice bilo ispod svake računice.

----------


## apricot

nije bilo lako  :Undecided: 

zapravo, prilično je teško balansirati između odluka o sastancima sa ljudima koji su na pozicijama.
svjesni smo kako možemo poslužiti kao mehanizam/aparat za dijeljenje odgovornosti, ali opet... ne smjijemo odbiti komunikaciju budući da smo svjesni kako netko mora nešto poduzeti.

bile smo na sastanku s Predsjednikom Gradske skupštine, g. Špremom, gospodinom Rađenovićem, gospodinom Mrsićem i gospodinom Kutlićem.
Uz nas je bila i predsjednica Vrtića za sve.

nismo imali puno vremena za doticanje drugih područja koja se tiču vrtića, budući da je ovo sada goruća tema, ali se čini da bi mogla biti osnovana radna grupa koja bi radila i na tome.

bacile smo im bubu u uho kako bi prelazak na zdravu prehranu smanjio ekonomsku cijenu vrtića i time manje osiromašio gradski Proračun.

vidjet ćemo što će dalje biti...

----------


## Jelka

Bravo za sve sudionike!

----------


## Majuška

:Klap:  Bravo i hvala

----------


## mirjana

:Very Happy: bravo

----------


## Angie75

Čekaj, a što sam ja onda jutros čula na vijestima - da je Bandić rekao da on ne odustaje od svog prijedloga, i da su jedino rješenje novi izbori?

----------


## apricot

to je rekao jučer
http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...-izbori_310102

pa je promijenio priču
http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...-za-sve_310121

----------


## Angie75

super onda, bravo ljudi :yay:

----------


## ivano2

Bravo i hvala!

----------


## jurisnik

Kad će se znati konačna odluka?
I hvala Rodi na trudu.  :Heart:

----------


## Lorka

> nije bilo lako 
> 
> zapravo, prilično je teško balansirati između odluka o sastancima sa ljudima koji su na pozicijama.
> svjesni smo kako možemo poslužiti kao mehanizam/aparat za dijeljenje odgovornosti, ali opet... ne smjijemo odbiti komunikaciju budući da smo svjesni kako netko mora nešto poduzeti.
> 
> bile smo na sastanku s Predsjednikom Gradske skupštine, g. Špremom, gospodinom Rađenovićem, gospodinom Mrsićem i gospodinom Kutlićem.
> Uz nas je bila i predsjednica Vrtića za sve.
> 
> nismo imali puno vremena za doticanje drugih područja koja se tiču vrtića, budući da je ovo sada goruća tema, ali se čini da bi mogla biti osnovana radna grupa koja bi radila i na tome.
> ...


Velika hvala!

----------


## Danka_

I od mene!

----------


## apricot

joj, čekajte sa zahvalama...
Gradonačelnik do travnja mora predložiti novi Proračun.
Bismo li se iznenadili kada bi bio - još nepovoljniji od ovoga?!  :Shock:

----------


## petarpan

Ne bismo. Al daj..pregrizi jezik.

----------


## apricot

evo, sad ću...

plljuc, pljuc!

----------


## spunky125

hvala, iako mene sve strah nove odluke

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Hvala cure! Nadajmo se da ce svima jednako poskupjeti i da nece poskupjeti previse. I da ce se naci nacin da se pomogne najsiromasnijima.

----------


## Bubica

Što je sa školama, čime se tumači poskupljenje škole u prirodi, što to nije regulirano istim pravilnikom?

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Što je sa školama, čime se tumači poskupljenje škole u prirodi, što to nije regulirano istim pravilnikom?


kolika je prije bila cijena škole u prirodi? 
Moj ide na Lošinj, cijena je 360 kn

----------


## puntica

Ljudi, za 10 dana Bandić predaje novi prijedlog proračuna. svi nestrpljivo očekujemo da vidimo koje će nebuloze u njemu biti.
ali, meni se ne da čekati, mislim da trebamo djelovati. nešto napraviti, nek se čuje naš glas, nek se zna da se nismo i nećemo pomiriti s poskupljenjem svega što može poskupiti u vezi s obiteljima i djecom (vrtići, produženi boravak, škole u prirodi, smanjenje pomoći za novorođenčad itd)

Jeste li za akciju? Hoćemo li stati u obranu samih sebe? Hoćemo li se okupiti i pokazati da nas ima koji se neće samo tako pomiriti s tako debilnim odlukama???

----------


## EvaMONA

pa ako smo mogli doći u 11. mj. na prosvjed, ako bude ovako crno kako izgleda nadam se da će nas biti i u većem broju :Smile:

----------


## spunky125

a jel se zna što će predložiti? ili ne?
razmišljam da je to taman prije 30.4. do kad su se trebale predati te famozne potvrde o plaćama, taman stigne. a straši me i to što još nisu objavljeni datumi za predaju papira za upis u vrtić za sljed. god.a inače je već u ovo vrijeme naveliko visilo

----------


## NanoiBeba

šta se zbiva:
http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=30319

pa tu su objavljene cijene vrtića

----------


## anatom

da-NanoiBeba-ovo je dobro pitanje.

i mene zanima!!!

----------


## Svimbalo

I ja sam to malo prije gledala, pa se pitam što sam propustila...

----------


## NanoiBeba

To sam vidjela na MiB forumu. Jedna mama je napisala da su u njihovom vrtiću već objesili obavijest.

Moji nisu vrtićari, ali smo zato u školi dobili popis dokumenata koje moramo priložiti zbog plaćanja dnevnog boravka. Rok za dostavu svih papira nam je 25.5.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

lud zbunjenog.

ovako, imam jedno tehničko pitanje što se tiče ove papirologije. mala i ja imamo prijavljeno prebivalište na istoj adresi na kojoj moj stari ima prijavljeno boravište, prebivalište mu je u drugom gradu tako da mu na osobnoj iskaznici također piše ta adresa u drugom gradu. važi li onda njegova osobna (vidim da je za punoljetne članove kućanstva potrebna preslika osobne) ili što?

Potvrde Porezne uprave Ministarstva financija o visini dohotka za sve članove kućanstva - to idem u utrine? tata je penzioner, ja sam prošle godine radila malo manje od tri mjeseca, što trebamo predočiti od dokumenata na poreznoj? niš mi nije jasno, totalno sam neupućena u birokratske gadosti.  :Razz:

----------


## Deaedi

Da, i nas je jutros na vrtiću dočekala obavijest da do 30.4. moramo donijeti dokumente i izvjesili su novi cjenik.

Ako ostanu ove cijene, ispisati cu je sa 30.6., nema sanse da za par dana ako ce ici po ljeti u vrtic placam te cifre. Sramota!

Zvala sam skolu, sta ce biti sa boravkom, nemaju pojma...

----------


## Deaedi

> Moji nisu vrtićari, ali smo zato u školi dobili popis dokumenata koje moramo priložiti zbog plaćanja dnevnog boravka. Rok za dostavu svih papira nam je 25.5.


A koliko ce se placati boravak u skoli, ima li negdje cjenik za to?

----------


## Deaedi

Našla sam:

http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=30304

----------


## čokolada

Jel to znači da moramo u MUP po potvrdu o prebivalištu djeteta i u Poreznu po potvrdu? Lijep će se red stvoriti u ova 3 tjedna!

----------


## Deaedi

A u koju Poreznu, onu u Aveniji Dubrovnik ili se potvrda može izvaditi i npr. na općini?
Da li ja mogu izvaditi za baku (penzioner) ili mora ici i ona?

----------


## Deaedi

I nije mi jasno, da li u prihode ulazi i porodiljna naknada?

Osim toga, meni ce prihodi ove godine biti znatno manji nego prosle, jer sam na porodiljnom, a placanje ce se racunati prema prihodima od prosle godine, kako to rijesiti?

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> I nije mi jasno, da li u prihode ulazi i porodiljna naknada?
> 
> Osim toga, meni ce prihodi ove godine biti znatno manji nego prosle, jer sam na porodiljnom, a placanje ce se racunati prema prihodima od prosle godine, kako to rijesiti?


mislim kakvo je to pitanje, pa naravno da si prošle godine trebala biti vidovita i stavljati svu tu silnu lovu koju imaš sa strane.  :Rolling Eyes: 
 :Grin:

----------


## mirjana

> I nije mi jasno, da li u prihode ulazi i porodiljna naknada?
> 
> Osim toga, meni ce prihodi ove godine biti znatno manji nego prosle, jer sam na porodiljnom, a placanje ce se racunati prema prihodima od prosle godine, kako to rijesiti?


i mene ovo nervira, mi ćemo od svibnja imati znatno manje prihode (po njima padamo dolje najmanje jedan razred, a možda i dva)

----------


## icyoh

Padam s marsa - što je ovo?
Zar nisu rekli da će ovaj prijedlog revidirati?

Što ulazi u prihode...por. naknada, plaća, bonus..?


Ajde barem se neću brinuti da nećemo upasti u vrtić s obzirom na razred u koji upadamo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anatom

ja ne kuzm kak samo odjedno bum!i vec izglasano.

jesam ja nekaj propustila??!!

----------


## krojachica

Stvarno je genijalna ideja u današnje vrijeme kad ljudi svakodnevno ostaju bez posla,
ili im se smanjuju plaće uzimati u obzir prosječne prihode od prije 6 ili 12 mjeseci...
Neznam tko je to tako pametno smislio

----------


## Deaedi

> Padam s marsa - što je ovo?
> Zar nisu rekli da će ovaj prijedlog revidirati?
> 
> Što ulazi u prihode...por. naknada, plaća, bonus..?
> 
> 
> Ajde barem se neću brinuti da nećemo upasti u vrtić s obzirom na razred u koji upadamo



Pa i bonus je plaća, nažalost ja se radi toga ne trebam brinuti.

A zašto misliš da ti to garantira upis u vrtić - pa ne garantira ti ga ni to što plaćaš veći prirez, pa zašto bi i to što plačaš veću cijenu. Mislim, baš su lijepo smislili - oni koji imaju veće plaće plaćaju sve i troduplo više, a zauzvrat dobivaju kao i oni koji ne izdvajaju ni kune. Jel se meni uopće isplati radit?

----------


## icyoh

> A zašto misliš da ti to garantira upis u vrtić - pa ne garantira ti ga ni to što plaćaš veći prirez, pa zašto bi i to što plačaš veću cijenu. Mislim, baš su lijepo smislili - oni koji imaju veće plaće plaćaju sve i troduplo više, a zauzvrat dobivaju kao i oni koji ne izdvajaju ni kune. Jel se meni uopće isplati radit?


Pa krećem našom logikom - od tri kandidata s istim uvjetima svatko će uvijek odabrati onoga koji više plati.
Dakle manja je vjerojatnost da će izvisiti oni koji plaćaju max iznos.
Mislim - sada kada će ti podaci biti javni.

----------


## Cubana

> Dakle manja je vjerojatnost da će izvisiti oni koji plaćaju max iznos.
> Mislim - sada kada će ti podaci biti javni.


Sva sreća da više nikoga ne upisujem u vrtić.  :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> Pa krećem našom logikom - od tri kandidata s istim uvjetima svatko će uvijek odabrati onoga koji više plati.
> Dakle manja je vjerojatnost da će izvisiti oni koji plaćaju max iznos.
> Mislim - sada kada će ti podaci biti javni.


Ma kakvi, ja bi rekla da ce prednost imati s manjim primanjima, jer oni ne mogu platiti čuvalicu ili privatni vrtić.

No, ozbiljno, ako ja npr. uračunam da bi plaćala vrtić za manjeg i boravak za stariju, i ako to stavim u izračun sa svojom plaćom, oduzmem troškove koje imam radi posla (benzin, gablec, odjeća), uračunam neku tetu 3h dnevno da ih pokupi iz vrtića/škole, pitam se stvarno koliko mi se isplati radit???

----------


## Lucija Ellen

koja zona sumraka...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ja mislim da treba jos pricekati i ne panicariti unaprijed. Sjednica je 21. 4. i nakon nje cemo biti pametniji.

----------


## klaudija

A prije sjednice treba doći na tribinu i reći što mislimo
Ako netko još nije vidio, tu sve piše http://forum.roda.hr/threads/64575-N...1.4.-u-17-KLJP

----------


## spajalica

ja se nadam da ce se cekati sjednica, ali opet kako cekati sjednicu, pa tek onda prikupljati papire, jer vikend iza je uskrs, ja npr. idem van grada do kraja mjeseca. znaci da mi ostaje 1 dan da sve skupim, jer tamo pise:



> *ZAHTJEV ZA OSTVARIVANJE PRAVA NA OLAKŠICU S TRAŽENOM DOKUMENTACIJOM DOSTAVLJA SE PREDŠKOLSKOJ USTANOVI: 
> 
> - DO 30. TRAVNJA 2011. ZA RANIJE UPISANU DJECU 
> - DO 30. LIPNJA 2011. ZA DJECU KOJA ĆE BITI UPISANA s 1. rujna 2011. PREMA OBAVIJESTI O UPISU ZA PEDAGOŠKU GODINU 2011./2012.*

----------


## ana.m

Ima negdje na netu što sve točno treba donjeti u vrtiće? I za ono dijete koje je u vrtiću i za ono dijete koje će tek biti upisano (bar se nadam da hoće). Za školu sam našla, ali za vrtić ne.
I kaj to moram sad ići na poreznu po tu potvrdu o primanjima. Mogu bar uzeti i za muža potvrdu. Joj, jesu li mogli više zakomplicirati?

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> Ima negdje na netu što sve točno treba donjeti u vrtiće? I za ono dijete koje je u vrtiću i za ono dijete koje će tek biti upisano (bar se nadam da hoće). Za školu sam našla, ali za vrtić ne.
> I kaj to moram sad ići na poreznu po tu potvrdu o primanjima. Mogu bar uzeti i za muža potvrdu. Joj, jesu li mogli više zakomplicirati?


Predškolske ustanove će utvrditi iznos sudjelovanja roditelja u cijeni programa na temelju sljedećih dokaza: 
1. Dokazi o članovima zajedničkog kućanstva: 
Izjava roditelja o članovima zajedničkog kućanstva (zajedničko kućanstvo čine bračni drugovi, djeca i drugi srodnici koji zajedno žive, privređuju, odnosno ostvaruju prihode na drugi način i troše ih zajedno), koja sadrži sljedeće podatke: ime i prezime, ime oca-majke, srodstvo s upisanim djetetom, datum rođenja, OIB, adresa prebivališta, vrsta prihoda koju član kućanstva ostvaruje 

2. Dokazi o prebivalištu djeteta i ostalih članova zajedničkog kućanstva: 
Uvjerenje MUP-a o prebivalištu djeteta i ostalih članova zajedničkog kućanstva (za punoljetnog člana preslika osobne iskaznice) 

3. Dokazi o ostvarenom prihodu svih članova zajedničkog kućanstva u razdoblju od 1.1. do 31.12.2010. umanjenom za iznos poreza i prireza: 
Potvrde Porezne uprave Ministarstva financija o visini dohotka za sve članove kućanstva 

4. Dokazi o samohranosti roditelja: 
Rodni list, smrtni list za preminulog roditelja ili potvrda o nestanku drugog roditelja ili rješenje Centra za socijalnu skrb o privremenom uzdržavanju 

5. Dokazi o statusu invalida Domovinskog rata i postotku invalidnosti: 
Rješenje o statusu invalida Domovinskog rata s podatkom o postotku invalidnosti 

6. Dokazi o pravu na doplatak za djecu: 
Rješenje o pravu na doplatak za djecu 

7. Dokazi o pravu na stalnu socijalnu pomoć: 
Rješenje centra za socijalnu skrb o pravu na stalnu socijalnu pomoć i zadnja isplatnica 

8. Dokazi da obitelj ima troje ili više malodobne djece: 
Rodni list (ili izvadak iz matice rođenih ili potvrda o rođenju) za svako malodobno dijete 

ZAHTJEV ZA OSTVARIVANJE PRAVA NA OLAKŠICU S TRAŽENOM DOKUMENTACIJOM DOSTAVLJA SE PREDŠKOLSKOJ USTANOVI: 

- DO 30. TRAVNJA 2011. ZA RANIJE UPISANU DJECU 
- DO 30. LIPNJA 2011. ZA DJECU KOJA ĆE BITI UPISANA s 1. rujna 2011. PREMA OBAVIJESTI O UPISU ZA PEDAGOŠKU GODINU 2011./2012. 

piše na http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=30319
tu je i obrazac pri samom dnu.

ništa, mameki i tateki, vidimo se na poreznoj ili mup-u, znak raspoznavanja: bandiera rossa iz petnih žila.

----------


## daddycool

Svakako se prije vidimo u Kući ljudskih prava

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/64575-N...1.4.-u-17-KLJP

----------


## apricot

> Pa krećem našom logikom - od tri kandidata s istim uvjetima svatko će uvijek odabrati onoga koji više plati.
> Dakle manja je vjerojatnost da će izvisiti oni koji plaćaju max iznos.
> Mislim - sada kada će ti podaci biti javni.





> Ma kakvi, ja bi rekla da ce prednost imati s manjim primanjima, jer oni ne mogu platiti čuvalicu ili privatni vrtić.
> 
> No, ozbiljno, ako ja npr. uračunam da bi plaćala vrtić za manjeg i boravak za stariju, i ako to stavim u izračun sa svojom plaćom, oduzmem troškove koje imam radi posla (benzin, gablec, odjeća), uračunam neku tetu 3h dnevno da ih pokupi iz vrtića/škole, pitam se stvarno koliko mi se isplati radit???


Dajte dođite u ponedjeljak i recite sve to!
Shvaćate li da vaša riječ ima jako veliku težinu.
nema svrhe od pisanja ovdje; ovdje čitamo mi koji se međusobno razumijemo i podržavamo.
TReba to reći Drugima.




> ništa, mameki i tateki, vidimo se na poreznoj ili mup-u, znak raspoznavanja: bandiera rossa iz petnih žila.


Nije valjda da ste se pomirili sa time i da ste spremni doista i poslušati njihov ustroj?!   :Sad: 

Kao prvo, ovo ništa nije smjelo biti napravljeno jer je Skupština 19.4. i tada može ili ne mora biti izglasan prijedlog.
Kao drugo, mi još imamo mogućnost sve ovo srušiti.

Pa sjetite se Holdinga... taksista... 
Pa nije Gradonačelnik Bogom dan... mi možemo protiv njegovog Prijedloga.
Pa dajmo!

----------


## petarpan

Mislim da pokušavaju "doskočit" našem daljnjem "mješanju" objavivši ovo sada.... 
I ne kužim-ako je dovoljna samo izjava roditelja o članovima zajedničkog kućanstva, onda svi mogu zanijekat bake, djedove, braću, sestre, koji povećavaju cijenu vrtića? Je. Baš pravično. Aha. Tipični bandićevizam

----------


## plashljivo_pile

teško bi se moglo reći da sam pomirena, ali svjesna činjenice u čijoj prčiji živim - ne bih bila ni šokirana da je to to.

u ponedjeljak ću se svakako nacrtati tamo ukoliko budem u mogućnosti.

ovo me stvarno šokiralo, baš zbog toga jer sam očekivala skupštinu. pitala sam tetu u vrtiću, rekla je da ću sutra dobiti neki papir valjda sa uputama... frendica u drugom vrtiću ga je već danas dobila.

----------


## Deaedi

> Mislim da pokušavaju "doskočit" našem daljnjem "mješanju" objavivši ovo sada.... 
> I ne kužim-ako je dovoljna samo izjava roditelja o članovima zajedničkog kućanstva, onda svi mogu zanijekat bake, djedove, braću, sestre, koji povećavaju cijenu vrtića? Je. Baš pravično. Aha. Tipični bandićevizam


A tek prihodi: uzima se samo ozjava PU o dohotku!

A šta je sa prihodom od imovine, prihodima od kapitala?

A šta ako je netko vlasnik firme, u njoj je prijavljan na minimalac, a ostvaruje dobit od destetke tisuća kuna mjesečno? I onda takav ispada socijalni slučaj i ima besplatan vrtić!

A to što netko uzdržava i članove obitelji koji ne žive s njima? Npr. baka ili djed kojima pomažemo radi malih plaća/penzija? ..Ili im se plaća/doplaćuje starački dom?

Ma sramota - mi nismo socijalni slučaj, ali ove mjere će uništiti zaposlene i mlade obitelji!

OK, plaćati ću onda ekonomsku cijenu svega u ZGB-u, ali neka onda ukinu prirez!

----------


## petarpan

Znam Deaedi...Primjera toga što si navela imam oko sebe milion...Kao i svi mi vjerojatno....I zato,ako me neka sila ne spriječi,planiram doć' graktat na tribinu

----------


## Freja

Čini se da će nas ipak biti  :Klap: 

Nadam se da ću se ugodno iznenaditi brojkom kao i na prosvjedu.

----------


## lukab

"zajedničko kućanstvo čine bračni drugovi, djeca i drugi srodnici koji zajedno žive, privređuju, odnosno ostvaruju prihode na drugi način i troše ih zajedno"

da li ovo znaci da moj nezakoniti nije clan zajednickog kucanstva?

a moj prihod (ako gledamo kroz oci porezne uprave) je prosle godine bio 0,00kn (komplikacije pa porodiljni)

dakle ako zbrojimo ovo dvoje - prihodi naseg kucanstva su 0,00kn - koja budalastina  :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

zajedno žive ili su prijavljeni na istoj adresi?

----------


## petarpan

Samo da mi je znat kako će još i dokazat da članica zajedničkog kućanstva-moja gospođa majka zajedno privređuje sa mnom i zajedno sa mnom troši svoje privređene pare...  :Razz:

----------


## lukab

tamo pise - zajedno zive...

----------


## ms. ivy

da, ali se traži i adresa prebivališta. nelogično.

----------


## petarpan

> zajedno žive ili su prijavljeni na istoj adresi?


I to je dobro pitanje.
I hoće li u prosjek zajedničkog kućanstva ući mm, otac djeteta, koji nije prijavljen na istoj adresi te istime i njega mogu zanijekat kao člana zajedničkog kućanstva...
Jooooj, ovo je sve tako maglovito...Svašta će još, bojim se, biti iz ovoga ako prođe. Nadam se da ćemo uspjeti ukazati na apsurd ove odluke

----------


## ms. ivy

kužiš. dakle svatko kome se nije dalo promijeniti prebivalište može fingirati da nije član kućanstva - i eto ti familije na jednoj plaći i u niskoj kategoriji.

debilana, jedna od.

----------


## petarpan

Članovi kućanstva su jaaaako maglovit pojam....To mi se najmanje sviđa..Po ovom što sam gore napisala jedino bi pošteno bilo da se u obzir uzmu oba roditelja, gdjegod oni bili prijavljeni i s kim god živjeli, izuzev samohranih roditelja, dakako.... A onda dalje i što je Deaedi napisala pred kraj prošle stranice..i tako...možemo samo nabrajat... Skupni naziv: bandićevizmi, nema šta

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ako se ne varam oni su nešto laprdali o svim osobama prijavljenim na istoj adresi. dakle ako živite s nečijim roditeljima u stanu npr i oni su članovi kućanstva. što je netko od njih krajnje inteligentno rekao da je to u biti super jer se podrazumijeva da su bake i djedovi u penziji, a penzije su male pa ruše iznos. da mi je znati u kojem taj stoljeću živi. ispravite me ako sam u krivu.

----------


## petarpan

ma kaj bi bila u krivu..pa jesu li taman povisili starosnu dob za  mirovinu....Moj će četverogodišnjak bit srednjoškolac dok mi mater dođe  do penzije....

----------


## ivarica

ima na stranicama grada, tamo gdje su stavili obavijest da ce nam djeca za koji dan izgubiti besplatan prijevoz, njihovu definiciju zajednickog kucanstva, tj obrazac koji se popunjava

kaze



______________________________________
(Ime i prezime podnositelja zahtjeva – učenik/student)

______________________________________
                (Adresa prebivališta)
OIB:_______________________
Telefon:_____________________

*IZJAVA O ČLANOVIMA OBITELJSKOG DOMAĆINSTVA* 
Radi ostvarivanja prava učenika/studenta na besplatnu godišnju/mjesečnu pokaznu kartu ZET-a/ZET-HŽ, sukladno odredbama članka 37. Odluke o socijalnoj skrbi (Službeni glasnik Grada Zagreba 20/10), pod kaznenom i materijalnom odgovornošću dajem sljedeću izjavu.
*Upoznat/a sam da obiteljsko domaćinstvo čine bračni drugovi, djeca i drugi srodnici koji zajedno žive, privređuju, odnosno ostvaruju prihode na drugi način i troše ih zajedno.*
*Izjavljujem da moje obiteljsko domaćinstvo čine:*
* Podnositelj zahtjeva:*

1. _________________________________, _____________________________________________
      Ime (ime oca-majke) i prezime                         datum rođenja, OIB
 *Srodnici podnositelja zahtjeva:*

2. _________________________________, _____________________________________________
      Ime (ime oca-majke) i prezime                         datum rođenja, srodstvo, OIB

3. _________________________________, _____________________________________________
      Ime (ime oca-majke) i prezime                         datum rođenja, srodstvo, OIB

4. _________________________________, _____________________________________________
      Ime (ime oca-majke) i prezime                         datum rođenja, srodstvo, OIB

5. _________________________________, _____________________________________________
      Ime (ime oca-majke) i prezime                         datum rođenja, srodstvo, OIB

6. _________________________________, _____________________________________________
      Ime (ime oca-majke) i prezime                         datum rođenja, srodstvo, OIB

7. _________________________________, _____________________________________________
      Ime (ime oca-majke) i prezime                         datum rođenja, srodstvo, OIB

Izjavljujem i vlastoručnim potpisom potvrđujem da su podaci navedeni u ovom zahtjevu i priloženoj dokumentaciji točni i potpuni te ovlašćujem Naslov da iste ima pravo provjeravati, obrađivati, čuvati i koristiti u skladu sa Zakonom o zaštiti osobnih podataka i drugim važećim propisima, a u svrhu ostvarivanja prava na besplatnu pokaznu kartu iz članka 37. Odluke o socijalnoj skrbi.
Upoznat/a sam da se nepotpuni zahtjev neće razmatrati te se obvezujem odmah izvijestiti Naslov o promjenama podataka koje utječu na ostvarivanje prava na besplatnu pokaznu kartu.

Zagreb, ____________________                                   _________________________________
                                                                                               (potpis podnositelja zahtjeva)
                                                                                    Za malodobnika potpis zakonskog zastupnika

----------


## petarpan

Pa nebuloza. Moj muž tu nije prijavljen, znači mogla bih ga zanijekat.... :Grin: 
I što znači "ostvaruju prihode i troše ih zajedno"...Ja svoje pare trošim sama  :Grin: ...
Meni je to sve skupa nebulozno, dozlaboga

----------


## ivarica

od dokaza u ovom slucaju (prijevoz) treba priloziti
PRILOZI:
1. Izjava o članovima obiteljskog domaćinstva
*2. Osobna iskaznica ili uvjerenje o prebivalištu za podnositelja zahtjeva i ostale članove obiteljskog domaćinstva*
*3. Potvrde porezne uprave o visini dohotka podnositelja zahtjeva i svih članova obiteljskog domaćinstva ostvarenog u 2010.* 
4. Potvrda o redovitom školovanju, statusu redovitog studenta, odnosno apsolventa sa studentskim pravima.

----------


## petarpan

Isto, osim. r.br.4 je i za vrtiće.. Gdje im je ta pravičnost njihova, ivka moja, kad sve ovo što si zacrvenila samo upućuje da će proradit poslovična "snalažljivost" hrvatska

----------


## ivarica

a koliko ce tek biljega trebati kupiti
odrasli mogu priloziti kopiju osobne, ali djeca nemaju takvog dokumenta koji im dokazuje prebivaliste
uvjerenje o prebivalistu - 20 kuna?

nee, 40 kuna!!! po djetetu
http://www.mup.hr/1160.aspx

----------


## petarpan

> nee, 40 kuna!!! po djetetu
> http://www.mup.hr/1160.aspx


Spašavamo i državni proračun, jelte  :Undecided:

----------


## apricot

koja glupost

u višestambenim zgradama i po 200 ljudi živi na istom kućnom broju i svi mogu iskopirati iskaznice.
tko će dokazati tko doista s kime živi.
lijepo ja pokupim svu socijalu iz Mamutice, sa tog ulaza... ima da se gradonačelnik smiluje i još on meni plaća.

mi bismo sada lijepo trebali u MUP jer smo zbog škole i vrtića prijavljeni svakojako.
uglavnom, na adresi na kojoj doista živimo - nije prijavljen nitko.

i šta?
ja da prijavim djecu i sebe, a ja nezaposlena.
odmah idem u nultu kategoriju.
jednostavno muža "izbrišem".

da nije žalosno, bilo bi smoešno.
i to jako smiješno.
kao što je i jako žalosno.

----------


## krumpiric

o Bože kakva parodija.

----------


## paci

kao što sam već napisala na temi Produženog boravka u školi, ovo je apsolutno nebulozno i nepravedno, a vjerojatno i protuustavno obzirom da npr. kod plaćanja vrtića za drugo dijete dobivate određeni popust, a kod plaćanja boravka ako imate dvoje djece u školi nema nikakvog popusta ?!?!

nadalje, oni uzimaju prosjek prema potvrdi iz 2010. od porezne uprave ?!
tko će to izdavati, doći ćemo u poreznu i reći "dobar dan dajte mi potvrdu za vrtić/školu"?! 
traže potvrdu  o primanjima iz 2010. za nešto što će se plaćati od 9 mjeseci do 1,5 godinu KASNIJE u eri otpuštanja, smanjenja plaća, neisplate plaća, dakle malo koja obitelj u 2011. ima standard kakav je imala u 2010.

poslala sam mail na razne adrese gdje navodim sve ove problema, ali odgovora naravno nema tako da mislim da ću uskoro isti mail proslijediti i medijima.

u našem vrtiću i u školi već su počeli s papirologijom.

----------


## apricot

paci, nadam se da ćeš doći u ponedjeljak.

nego, zašto misliš da je protuustavno?
na temelju čega?

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> ja da prijavim djecu i sebe, a ja nezaposlena.
> odmah idem u nultu kategoriju.
> jednostavno muža "izbrišem".



i to mirne duše.

----------


## Cocolina

O majko mila što li nam se sada sprema, ujutro naiđem na papir da moramo pokupiti dokumentaciju i istu dostaviti do kraja 30.04.2011 ači naravno da teta koja je ujutro došla nema pojmao tome pa sada moram čekati popodne da vidim što je sve u toj gomili papira.
 sad sam sva u panici jer jedna mama je rekla  da ćemo svi plaćati oko 1500 kn a ja nemam toliko.
ako netko više zna neka se javi!

----------


## saska7

dakle, nebuloza totalna i kod nas u vrticu su zatrazili papire za ostvarivanje olaksica
nazvala sam pitati u vrticu da li neki od ovih papira mogu biti u drugom obliku..naime, svi dokazi koji se navode ovdje trebaju biti predani i kod zahtjeva za djecjim doplatkom. medjutim rjesenje  djecjem doplatku se ne izdaje prije 30.4. tako da ponovno moram priloziti sve dokaze ispocetka...
dokazi o prihodima MORAJU biti potvrda iz porezne iako imam IP pbrazac koji je dokaz o prihodima kad se trazi povrat poreza i zahtjeva djecji doplatak
dokaz o prebivalistu MOZE biti i stariji od 6mj jer nigdje ne pise da mora biti mladji
dokaz o samohranosti je rjesenje od Centra za socijalnu skrb ALI NE I rješenje o razvodu u kojem se navodi to isto Rješenje Centra za socijalnu skrb

ufffff

----------


## apricot

ima li tko volje iskopirati i staviti u jedan word dokument sve ove prigovore i poslati mi na mail

i sve to samo novinarima damo

----------


## čokolada

Znaci za 2 djece, vrticarca i skolarca trebaju ukupno 4 potvrde o prebivalistu-dokaz za svako dijete i za vrtic i za skolu? Ukupno 160kn?

----------


## Cocolina

što  sve te potvrde trebaju  imati biljege?

----------


## plashljivo_pile

potvrda o prebivalištu je 40 kn biljega.

----------


## krojachica

Cure pravnice,molim vas ako koja ima saznanja koja su pravna sredstva građana
da se mogu suprotstaviti ovakvoj odluci?
Možemo li ih papirnato preplaviti?

Što mislite o Ustavnoj tužbi? 
Evo ovdje je formular:

http://www.usud.hr/uploads/OBRASCI%2...PUNJAVANJE.PDF

I koji su nam instrumenti na raspolaganju da Gradsku upravu obasipamo 
argumentiranim pritužbama?
Postoji li mogućnost žalbe na ovakvu Odluku?

----------


## krojachica

> nadalje, oni uzimaju prosjek prema potvrdi iz 2010. od porezne uprave ?!
> tko će to izdavati, doći ćemo u poreznu i reći "dobar dan dajte mi potvrdu za vrtić/školu"?! 
> traže potvrdu  o primanjima iz 2010. za nešto što će se plaćati od 9 mjeseci do 1,5 godinu KASNIJE u eri otpuštanja, smanjenja plaća, neisplate plaća, dakle malo koja obitelj u 2011. ima standard kakav je imala u 2010.


aprikot, mislim da bi ovaj argument bio ključan za osporavanje ustavnosti!
Nejednakost građana pred zakonom.
Samo bi neka pravnica to trebala lijepo argumentirati

----------


## saska7

informacija iz Gradskog ureda - potvrda o prebivalištu za djecu koja su već upisana SE NE PREDAJE osim u slučaju da je došlo do promjene podataka
samohrani roditelj je onaj koji ima Rješenje Centra za socijalnu skrb o privremenom uzdržavanju i onaj roditelj koji ima podneseu tuzbu za rješavanje pitanja alimentacije na sudu (ne mora biti rješenje već je dovoljna potvrda da je proces u postupku)
IP kartica nije dokaz o dohodku, MORA bit potvrda Porezne uprave

----------


## saska7

btw...sad upisujem starije dijete u skolu...ovu papirologiju moram predati u vrtic jer ga ne mogu ispisati ranije iz vrtica...zar cu sve to skupa morati ponovno donositi i u skolu? kad vec obavljam sve da obavim odjednom

----------


## ms. ivy

e, to bi i mene zanimalo. sva ta papirologija radi dva mjeseca vrtića - da ga bar mogu ispisati na ljeto.

----------


## Ibili

http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/kamo-c...-clanak-273713

----------


## amel

A što sa nama kojima su plaće poslovna tajna? Nije nam svima moguće dostaviti potvrdu o primanjima. A i u svemu ovome mi nije jasno zašto se na vrtić gleda kao na socijalnu ustanovu? Nije li to mjesto gdje bi ZAPOSLENI roditelji trebali ostaviti svoje dijete tijekom svog radnog vremena??? Neka se utvrdi jedinstvena cijena za sve (osim baš za socijalne kategorije kojima bi vrtić trebao biti besplatan) a ne da nam djecu gledaju u vrtiću temeljem cifre na mjesečnoj uplatnici kao "siromašno" i "bogato" dijete!!!! Sramota! I onda se priča o nekakvoj zaštiti obitelji, djece, demografskoj politici...

----------


## apricot

amel, totalno si rekla onim riječima kojima i mi govorimo.
ali odgovor nikada nismo dobili

možda ćemo u ponedjeljak

----------


## mitovski

Strašno! Baš me zanima hoće li djeca u vrtiću osjetiti razliku jer plaćaju više ili manje, uostalom treba ih od malih nogu naučiti da u Hrvatskoj vrijediš onoliko koliko imaš novaca i da su oni koji ga baš i nemaju građani drugog reda još od vrtića.

----------


## lore

potpisujem amel 100%

----------


## amel

Tako bi rado došla u pon na tribinu, znam gdje je KLJP, odrasla sam par kuća niže, ALI radim do 18 sati. Grrrr! Treba još napomenuti da je ovaj prijedlog totalna diskriminacija rada i javno upućivanje na parolu snađi se druže i smuljaj državu jer ako si pošten, radiš, plaćaš prirez i porez loše ti se piše. A vezano uz prirez i porez temeljem kojega se vrtići i financiraju ne plaća li već onaj sa većim prihodima i veći porez i prirez???!!!!

----------


## apricot

amel, dođi direktno s posla, rasprava traje do 19 sati, sve stigneš reći

----------


## Lovanna

> Cure pravnice,molim vas ako koja ima saznanja koja su pravna sredstva građana
> da se mogu suprotstaviti ovakvoj odluci?
> Možemo li ih papirnato preplaviti?
> 
> Što mislite o Ustavnoj tužbi? 
> Evo ovdje je formular:
> 
> http://www.usud.hr/uploads/OBRASCI%2...PUNJAVANJE.PDF
> 
> ...


Postoji ... postoji ... i te kako !

----------


## apricot

evo, poziv je na fejsu

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=176511849067617

----------


## amel

> amel, dođi direktno s posla, rasprava traje do 19 sati, sve stigneš reći


Radim na Žitnjaku, industrijska zona, čisto sumnjam da ću stići...

----------


## Lovanna

Ustavom nam je zajamčena JEDNAKOST!  ja je ovdje ne vidim ... vidim samo da građani Grada Zagreba moraju plaćati nečije rasipništvo  ... i to kako (nećemo sad o tome jer to nije tema ovog posta) .. tako da se u obzir uzimaju samo osobni dohotci .. a pitam ja Gradsku Skupštinu (koje je ipak potiho pustila ovaj pravilnik) da li zna čemu služi OIB!? očito ne zna .. jer ne bi prihvatili ovakvu notornu glupost... najviše me boli to što opet nismo SVI JEDANKI... puno je poduzetnika/obrtnika i inih koji si isplaćuju minimalac a još uz to još varaju državu ne izdavanjem računa (npr. kod nekih vrsta usluga kao npr. kozmetički saloni) .. i t d .... htjedoh reći da mi se čini da ovaj pravilnik nikako nije u skaldu sa Ustavom ... i tko će sad stati na kraj prijavama baka i deda na adresu stanovanja obitelji koji imaju djecu u vrtiću??? što je s onima koji nemaju bake i djedove ....???? koga će oni jadni prijaviti??? opet je previše "rupa" u ovome... užas!!!

----------


## plashljivo_pile

širim dalje... ako riješim bejbisiting, nacrtam se i ja.

ideja je dobra, ali sigurna sam da bi bila puno učinkovitija uz pozamašnu količinu trulih rajčica i pokvarenih jaja.

----------


## Angie75

U KLJP ne možemo dovestid djecu, ili? Jer nemam kamo s njima, mm je na putu...

----------


## apricot

naravno da možeš dovesti djecu, ali moraš procijeniti hoće li njima tamo biti ok.
u svakom slučaju, uvijek možeš izaći.

----------


## Sandee

Necu moci doci, isto zbog posla, ali rado bih (opet) prosvjedovala jer to su fakat teske budalastine.
Takodjer sam ugovorom obvezana na tajnost place - ako platnu listu i dajem negdje zbog necega (npr. kredita i sl.), dajem je nekim institucijama koje se obvezuju na cuvanje tajnosti podataka. 
Ne zelim biti predmet kuloarskih prica prica po vrticu niti da drugi roditelji gledaju moju uplatnicu i procjenjuju mene ili dijete na temelju toga.

Druga je stvar sto nam skoro cijelu tu jednu placu pojede stambeni kredit. Dakle, jos ni kaugumu nisam kupila kad placa dodje, a vec je prakticki nema, iako je solidna. Kamate su narasle abnormalno otkako smo uzeli kredit, tecaj divlja, a to nikoga ne zanima. Proporcionalno solidnoj placi, solidne su i uplate u gradski proracun, jel', ali njima ni to nista ne znaci.

U nasem vrticu je prosle godine odbijeno vise od 100 klinaca, bez ikakvih transaprentnih kriterija - rang-lista je bila po abecedi. Ovakav rezim placanja otvara mogucnost novim malverzacijama: da sam vrtic, svakako bih gledala da primim cim vise djece iz 'viseg platnog razreda' - zasto bih primila nekoga tko placa 1.000 kn ili 1.500, kad mogu nekoga tko placa 2.000Kn? A uz ovakvu netransparentnu politiku upisa, to bi bilo sasvim lako provesti.

Isto tako, buduci da prosle godine nismo primljeni u jaslice, N. je cuvala baka, koja je u medjuvremenu imala infarkt, i tako smo usred godine ostali bez cuvanja. Zvala sam vrtic, pisala im, govorila da smo prosle godine odbijeni (unatoc svim 'normalnim' uvjetima: oboje radimo, dijete je imalo 2 g., zivimo 3 kuce dalje...), molila da se jave ako se slucajno otvori neko mjesto, ali kazu oni da tu nema nikakve liste cekanja ni nicega, nego da nastavim opsjedati pa ako sto bude, bude, a onda ce nas oni i 'malo bolje zapamtiti' pa bi nam to trebao biti plus... WTF?!

A na stranicama Zagreba (http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=7210) stoji neko priocenje za medije od prosle jeseni, gdje pise: _Složenost obrade podataka, prijave djece u više vrtića te potpisivanje ugovora s više vrtića, sve su to razlozi zbog kojih još nismo u mogućnosti informirati Vas o listama čekanja za upis u dječje vrtiće Grada Zagreba._ 

Dakle, ocito bi trebale postojati neke liste cekanja. A kakve, ako su djeca poslozena po abecedi?! Naravno, vrtic su neki roditelji i prijavili Gradu, ali koliko cujem, to je rasprostranjena pojava...

I ako postoje liste, zasto se ne prenose u sljedecu godinu? Ako smo prosle godine odbijeni, ocekivala bih da nam to bude nekakva prednost ako se prijavimo ove godine i onda bih imala barem nekakvu predodzbu o tome kakve su nam sanse...

Ok mi je da vrtici donekle poskupe, nije bas skroz ok da cjelomjesecna briga i prehrana djeteta kosta npr. 200 ili 400 kn, ali onda se moraju poboljsati uvjeti, neka budu manje grupe, vise teta, vise sadrzaja, bolja prehrana i skrb, a ne da poskupljenje sluzi za krpanje proracunskih rupa, a u 'nasem' vrticu stoji golema rupetina na toboganu... :Mad:

----------


## apricot

ali onda se pripremi da garant ideš u medije; novinarima je to odlično za snimanje  :Heart: 
(naravno, uvijek možeš odbiti)

edit: ovo je išlo Angie75

----------


## paci

*apri* ja sam kod neustavnosti prvenstveno mislila na jednakost VRTIĆKE djece u odnosu na ŠKOLSKU djecu, znači dok imaš dvoje vrtićaraca imaš popust, ali ako imaš dvoje školaraca nemaš popust, to je jasno kao dan da je neravnopravno

to bi pravno trebalo uobličiti, ja nisam pravnik po struci (iako mi je ponekad žao)

u međuvremenu sam poslala još neke mailove

gdje je i kad prosvjed u ponedjeljak? ja nisam na fejsbuku

----------


## apricot

11.4. u 17 h
Kuša ljudskih prava, selska 112 c

----------


## Angie75

> ali onda se pripremi da garant ideš u medije; novinarima je to odlično za snimanje 
> (naravno, uvijek možeš odbiti)
> 
> edit: ovo je išlo Angie75


Ma ne volim to baš... 
I što je najgore, moji klinci uopće ne idu u gradski vrtić, ali prosvjedujemo iz principa :/
I nemam pojma hoće li se naše cijene mijenjati, no vjerujem da hoće, jer od grada iovako ne dobivaju njihov dio pa se jedva pokrivaju (časne).

----------


## Sandee

Vidite pak ovo:

_U roku iz prethodnog članka ravnatelj Dječjeg vrtića dužan je dostaviti Gradskom uredu podatke:_
_            - o broju zaprimljenih zahtjeva,_
_            - o prihvaćenim zahtjevima za upis djece,_
_            - o odbijenim zahtjevima za upis djece – s obrazloženjem,_
_            - o raspoloživim kapacitetima Dječjeg vrtića nakon utvrđenih rezultata upisa._
_ Na temelju suglasnosti Gradskog ureda, Komisija Dječjeg vrtića će izvijestiti roditelje odnosno skrbnike djece o mogućnostima naknadnog upisa pod određenim uvjetima (prijevoz u drugi dječji vrtić, usmjeravanje u drugi program u Dječjem vrtiću ili usmjeravanje u program drugog gradskog dječjeg vrtića ili ustanove)._


To je iz Pravilnika o upisu djece... Zasto se roditeljima ne daje obrazlozenje za odbijanje, kad ono ocito vec postoji, buduci da se salje Gradu, i jel' ikoga tko je ikada bio odbijen za upis kontaktirala 'Komisija' s ponudom mogucnosti naknadnog upisa? Cisto sumnjam...

----------


## apricot

> Ma ne volim to baš...


ma ja sam se šalila

----------


## Deaedi

K, sad cu ja mozda ispasti nekorektna, ali moram pitati:

Vidim da obitelji sa 3 ili vise ne placaju vrtic uopce. A ja npr. znam obitelj sa 3 djece u kojoj otac ima placu 25.000 kn, a majka oko 20.000. I njima je vrtic besplatan, jer za njih vrijedi "bez obzira na prihodovni cenzus". !!! A ja imam dvoje djece, puuuno manje prihode u kucanstvu i placati cu i vrtic i skolski boravak!!!

Samohrani roditelj - shvacam da treba dati olaksicu, ali zasto odmah 50%? Npr. mojoj poznanici bivsi muz placa alimentaciju za dijete 6000kn. Drugoj poznanici bivsi muz pak ne placa ni kune i ona je na rubu egzistencije, jer ima kredite, ali opet ce placati jer ima vecu placu (koju pojede stambeni kredit)- ona bi trebala biti potpuno oslobođena, a placati ce 50% s obzirom na prihodovni cenzus. To nije fer prema ni u jednom slucaju.

Evo jos nekih pitanja, prilog za raspravu:

Ako imas 2 djece u vrticu, drugo dijete placa 50% cijene. Ali sta ako je jedno u vrticu, a drugo u skolskom boravku, onda nema popusta, placa se puna cijena za oboje?

Primjer: mama u 2010. radi. U 2011. je na porodiljnom, drugih 6 mj dobiva jadnih 2600kn. Od 1.7. placa vrtic po primanjima iz 2010., a u 2012. na temelju primanja iz 2011.? Dakle, ispada da kada nema novaca placa vise, a kada ima punu placu placa manje!!! Nemoze se placati na temelju proslih prihoda, to nije normalno. A sta je sa gubitkom posla, odlaskom na bolovanje...kako ce se to rijesavati? Da li ce se vracati preplaceno?

Kako ce se utvrditi primanja osoba koje su zaposlene u svojim firmama na niskim placama, a izvlace novac na temelju dobiti?

Da li ce taj imovinski cenzus imati utjecaja na primanje djece u vrtic? Ako netko placa vise, ocekuje prednost. Ako netko placa manje, jer ima niska primanja, opet ocekuje prednost, jer ne moze platiti privatni vrtic ili cuvalicu.

----------


## apricot

nažalost, sve su to pitanja koja smo postavljali i na koja nikada nismo dobili odgovor

----------


## Deaedi

Ma nekako nisam vjerovala da ce taj prijedlog proci i sam ocekivala pobjedu zdravog razuma. Ocito, toga u Skupstini i kod naseg gradonacelnika nema.

----------


## apricot

*hitno trebamo nekoga tko može za Večernji list ispričati svoju priču i slikati se!
razgovor i snimanje bi bilo sutra u prijepodnevnim satima, novinarka dolazi gdje treba.

trebam li napomenuti koliko je to važno?!*

----------


## sanika

Malo sam proučavala te sjednice na www.zagreb.hr, pa evo ukratko.

Ovo je s *22. sjednice*, one vesele, s početka ožujka - http://www1.zagreb.hr/sjednice_skupstine_web.nsf:
Na njoj su *zadužili Bandolerosa da*:

1. *Zadužuje se gradonačelnik Grada Zagreba* da najkasnije za sjednicu Gradske skupštine planiranu u travnju 2011. pripremi i dostavi Gradskoj skupštini *na donošenje prijedlog odluke* kojim se utvrđuju mjerila za sudjelovanje roditelja - korisnika usluga u cijeni predškolskih programa. 


I službeno priopćenje nakon toga glasilo je da je prijedlog poslan na doradu - http://www1.zagreb.hr/Sjednice_2009_web.nsf:

...3. *Gradonačelnik sukladno članku 143. stavku 3. Poslovnika Gradske skupštine Grada Zagreba* (Službeni glasnik Grada Zagreba 17/09) *povlači Prijedlog* dopuna Programa javnih potreba u predškolskom odgoju i naobrazbi te skrbi o djeci predškolske dobi Grada Zagreba za 2011. *radi dorade*.

Bandić na *23. sjednici* nije donio novi prijedlog, nije ništa doradio...znači čeka se *24. sjednica* koja je valjda 11.travnja.

Po ovome Gradska skupština daje naputke vrtićima da informiraju roditelje o nečemu što uopće nije na snazi. Po meni je to protuzakonito.

Jeste li kao udruga dobili nekakvo službeno očitovanje od Grada?

----------


## icyoh

Mi nažalost nećemo doći jer radim.

Inače nemam ništa pametno prokomentirati, većina je pisala ono što mislim.
A zaista je tragikomično kako se u sadašnjoj situaciji u Hr udara po džepu srednjeg sloja. Isto kao i kod kriznog poreza.

U biti, ja nikako da shvatim tu našu politiku nenormalnog oporezivanja rada i inzistiranja na dohodovnom cenzusu umjesto imovinskom  :Rolling Eyes: 
Da ne bi _sirotinja_ s dobroposlujućim firmama i luksuznim stanovima (prijavljena na minimalac) morala izdvojiti koju kunu više.
Bolje da plate oni _bogati_ s plaćama višim od prosjeka i stambenim kreditima.


I ne očekujem nikakvo razumjevanje iz ureda gradonačelnika, super ako prijedlog bude odbijen i zdrav razum pobijedi, no nekako sumnjam u to :dežurni pesimist:

----------


## Ribica

A u međuvremenu je udario po školskoj djeci - boravkašima.  :Sad:

----------


## NanoiBeba

> A u međuvremenu je udario po školskoj djeci - boravkašima.


i ne samo roditeljima, nego i učiteljicama iz boravka. Vjerojatno će biti manje djece u boravku, pa će i one dobiti otkaze

----------


## krojachica

> Malo sam proučavala te sjednice na www.zagreb.hr, pa evo ukratko.
> 
> Ovo je s *22. sjednice*, one vesele, s početka ožujka - http://www1.zagreb.hr/sjednice_skupstine_web.nsf:
> Na njoj su *zadužili Bandolerosa da*:
> 
> 1. *Zadužuje se gradonačelnik Grada Zagreba* da najkasnije za sjednicu Gradske skupštine planiranu u travnju 2011. pripremi i dostavi Gradskoj skupštini *na donošenje prijedlog odluke* kojim se utvrđuju mjerila za sudjelovanje roditelja - korisnika usluga u cijeni predškolskih programa. 
> 
> 
> I službeno priopćenje nakon toga glasilo je da je prijedlog poslan na doradu - http://www1.zagreb.hr/Sjednice_2009_web.nsf:
> ...


Ne nego je taj PROGRAM javnih potreba u predškolskom odgoju i naobrazbi te skrbi o djeci predškolske dobi Grada Zagreba za 2011.
donijela Gradska skupština na sjednici 20. prosinca 2010, a da nitko od nas to nije znao!!!
http://www1.zagreb.hr/slglasnik.nsf


http://www1.zagreb.hr/slglasnik.nsf

----------


## krojachica

zapravo evo:

http://www1.zagreb.hr/slglasnik.nsf/...penDocument&19

----------


## daddycool

> Ne nego je taj PROGRAM javnih potreba u predškolskom odgoju i naobrazbi te skrbi o djeci predškolske dobi Grada Zagreba za 2011.
> donijela Gradska skupština na sjednici 20. prosinca 2010, a da nitko od nas to nije znao!!!


Pogledaj početak ovog topica. Sve se znalo.

----------


## apricot

e, a jel znate da školarci od 1.5. gube i besplatan prijevoz?
pa na poskupljenje vrtića treba dodati i tih 1200 kuna godišnje.

----------


## spajalica

joj sta ce se sve na kraju na roditelje sve sruciti  :Sad: . sve manje zaposlenih, sve nize place, hrana sve skuplja, kamate rastu............
meni na kraju nije jasno da li je to doneseno ili sto  :Confused: 
a mislim da se ipak treba cuti glas svih. dakle onda u pon u KLJP
mene je na kraju strah da me samo ne uhvati samo neka malodusnost, kao ono sta se tu moze  :Sad:  (trenutno sam u takvom stanju)

----------


## iskri

zna li netko kako se primanja zbrajaju ako sam pola prošle godine bila na čuvanju trudnoće? zbraja li se samo prosjek plaće dok sam radila ili i naknada hzzoa? i zar ću morati do kraja četvrtog mjeseca ići i poslodavcu i na hzzo i u poreznu da prikupim potvrde?

----------


## krojachica

> joj sta ce se sve na kraju na roditelje sve sruciti . sve manje zaposlenih, sve nize place, hrana sve skuplja, kamate rastu............
> meni na kraju nije jasno da li je to doneseno ili sto 
> a mislim da se ipak treba cuti glas svih. dakle onda u pon u KLJP
> mene je na kraju strah da me samo ne uhvati samo neka malodusnost, kao ono sta se tu moze  (trenutno sam u takvom stanju)


Doneseno je i odlučeno odavno (krajem godine), a to što su u međuvremenu tvrdili 
da nije odlučeno, je čisto zavaravanje naroda, koje mene osobno vrijeđa čak više nego cijeđenje love...
Proračun je donesen i ništa se tu više neda učiniti, osim skupiti 70 000 potpisa da se raspiše referendum za raspuštanje 
Gradske skupštine koja vara ljude...ali sada već pričamo o politici,neprimjereno ovom forumu a i udruzi Roda

----------


## Kate76

*Krojachica* nitko nije tvrdio da nije odlučeno, ali smo živjeli u nadi da to možemo osporiti. Ja se i dalje nadam da možemo. I ne bi trebali odustati dok to i ne učinimo.
Pa taman skupljali i potpise. Jer ovo što nam rade je nedopustivo!

----------


## Deaedi

Jucer smo imali piredbu u vrticu i poslije su podijeljeni formulari. Okupila se grupica roditelja, ja kazem da je u pon rasprava oko toga i da treba doci se pobuniti, a vecina roditelja me gleda i kaze a zasto, pa ovako je pravednije!!!!

----------


## Kate76

Pa nema veze ako je njima crkla krava, bitno da su susjedu crknule dvije!

----------


## petarpan

To postaje tako tipično...a najgore je što, kada konačno budu morali plaćati po tom "pravednijem",jelte, sistemu, bit će jao i pomagaj....Stvarno sam sve više dojma kako ljudi nisu baš upučeni..i kao da ih to niti ne brine...I to me žalosti..jako

----------


## icyoh

meni je to očekivano, pa vidljivo je i na forumu.
Svatko bi da onaj tko više zarađuje i plati više od njega jer misli da taj ima više love - naravno, nikad se ne vodi računa da dohodak nije jedino mjerilo nečijeg "bogatstva" niti da je to nije jedini izvor prihoda.
Sjećam se slične rasprave gdje je netko komentirao da ima iznadprosječna primanja, no izuzetno visok stambeni kredit (što je npr i moj slučaj)...pa je komentar na to bio da što se onda uzimao stambeni kredit. 


Da se provede anketa među 100 nasumično odabrnih ljudi da li je pravedno da oni s višom plaćom plaćaju skuplju cijenu vrtića, škole, goriva, režija... sigurna sam da bi većina rekla da je to pravedno.
Možda nisam u pravu, no nekako sumnjam.

----------


## apricot

> no izuzetno visok stambeni kredit (što je npr i moj slučaj)...pa je komentar na to bio da što se onda uzimao stambeni kredit.


da, gospodin Maria Antoaneta Bandić nam je to poručio iz penthausa od 200 kvadrata.
Micek!

----------


## krumpiric

da, inače, baš bi mi bilo kul da mi djeca žive ono-na cesti. To im je alternativa. To ili da budemo podstanari pa da sa 60 mi-živimo na cesti. Sa mirovinom u kojoj ću bit taman toliko da ju uplatim u mirovinski u godinu dana. I to ako budem od zdravlja.
Ne znam što da djeci kažem. Bome. Mislim, ja djecu učim da se treba učiti, raditi i napredovati. Čemu to?

----------


## Sandee

> Sjećam se slične rasprave gdje je netko komentirao da ima iznadprosječna primanja, no izuzetno visok stambeni kredit (što je npr i moj slučaj)...pa je komentar na to bio da što se onda uzimao stambeni kredit.


Uzimao se jer nije vise 1995. pa da se kao Bandic mogu rastati da bih otkupila stanarsko pravo za 100 ojra  :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

> da, gospodin Maria Antoaneta Bandić nam je to poručio iz penthausa od 200 kvadrata.
> Micek!


 
Da, siroti čovjek, zamisli koliki kredit tek on plaća  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sandee

> Uzimao se jer nije vise 1995. pa da se kao Bandic mogu rastati da bih otkupila stanarsko pravo za 100 ojra


Pardon, maraka.
A nisam imala tu 'srecu' da mi u medjuvremenu netko od blize rodbine tko je uspio za kikiriki otkupiti stanarsko pravo tih 'zlatnih godina' odapne i ostavi nekretninu u naslijedje. Eto, peh sto sam bas tih kasnih 2000.-tih, kad su cijene nekretnina bile na povijesnom maksimumu, morala rijesiti svoje 'stambeno pitanje'. I sto za prosjecan stan od 60 kvadrata u 50 g. staroj zdradi, gdje nema 2 zida koja stoje pod kutem od 90 stupnjeva, 3. kat bez lifta, moram dici milijunski kredit. I, eto nesrece, bas nakon toga cijene nekretnina pale, placa se smanjila, tecaj poludio, a i kamate skupa s njim...
I super je sto te 'nase' banke u svojim maticnim zemljama biljeze gubitke, a u Istocnoj Europi stoje nikad bolje...

----------


## Sandee

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak.aspx?id=248861

U jednom drugom clanku kaze 'Nisam se rastao zbog stana vec zbog krize u vezi'.  :Laughing:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> Jucer smo imali piredbu u vrticu i poslije su podijeljeni formulari. Okupila se grupica roditelja, ja kazem da je u pon rasprava oko toga i da treba doci se pobuniti, a vecina roditelja me gleda i kaze a zasto, pa ovako je pravednije!!!!


vjerojatno zato što je ta grupica roditelja prijavljena na minimalac, a na ruke dobiva još toliko, ako ne i više. pošto se taj iznos na ruke nigdje ne vodi, oporezuje, u biti kao da ne postoji, nije podložan nikakvim ovrhama, kreditima i sl. i 100000% ni nemaju nikakav stambeni kredit za vratom. takvih je mali milijun u ovoj zemlji. 

one sa boljom stručnom spremom i većim primanjima treba kazniti jer kako se samo usuđuju ulagati u išta, od obrazovanja do stana! ma sram ih bilo, to je totalno antihrvatski  :Razz:

----------


## Kate76

*X*

----------


## apricot

ljudi, MI MORAMO IMATI NEKOGA ZA MEDIJE

ovo nije rodina borba, nego naša zajednička
sve naše cure su svoje priče dale, ali trebamo i nekoga tko nije iz rode

ajde, tko bi za HTV, kod Maje Sever

pa znamo kako je Maja uvijek super i na našoj strani!

----------


## Stijena

Jučer smo u vrtiću i jaslicama dobili formulare koje moramo predati zajedno sa svim uvjerenjima i potvrdama (koje osim što koštaju, se i čekaju pola radnog dana, btw.) do 30.04. (tako piše) 
jer ako ne predamo do 30.04. iako bi se nova naplata trebala provoditi tek od 01.07. dakle tek od obračuna u kolovozu valjda, naplatit će nam punu cijenu, a sad na vijestima čujem da SDP i dalje namjerava rušiti tu Odluku i što sad činiti - čekati 30.04. ili na vrijeme skupljati, plaćati i čekati papire i nadati se da nam ipak neće trebati

----------


## Cathy

> Jučer smo u vrtiću i jaslicama dobili formulare koje moramo predati zajedno sa svim uvjerenjima i potvrdama (koje osim što koštaju, se i čekaju pola radnog dana, btw.) do 30.04. (tako piše) 
> jer ako ne predamo do 30.04. iako bi se nova naplata trebala provoditi tek od 01.07. dakle tek od obračuna u kolovozu valjda, naplatit će nam punu cijenu, a sad na vijestima čujem da SDP i dalje namjerava rušiti tu Odluku i što sad činiti - čekati 30.04. ili na vrijeme skupljati, plaćati i čekati papire i nadati se da nam ipak neće trebati


A kaj se plaća i koliko?

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> A kaj se plaća i koliko?


potvrda o prebivalištu je, koliko se sjećam, 40 kn biljega. čula sam da nezaposleni to ne plaćaju. može mi netko potvrditi?

----------


## Cathy

> potvrda o prebivalištu je, koliko se sjećam, 40 kn biljega. čula sam da nezaposleni to ne plaćaju. može mi netko potvrditi?


Ja ću priložiti stare koje imam, valjda budu ok.

----------


## čokolada

U Poreznoj upravi su mi rekli da se potvrde o prihodima ne vade u Aveniji Dubrovnik, nego u područnim ispostavama prema mjestu stanovanja.

----------


## Stijena

za uvjerenja o prebivalištu koja treba izvaditi za djecu (za odrasle vrijede i preslike osobih - tako piše na obrascu) treba platiti po 40 kn biljega, znači to je već 80,  u najboljem slučaju 60 ako vadiš obje odjednom jer tad kao daju neki popust
znam jer samo nedugo MM i ja vadili uvjerenja za gruntovnicu i iako na stranici MUP-a piše 40 kn, uzeli su nam ukuono 60

a potvrde od porezne - pitajboga
ako netko zna, informacija je dragocjena!

to je ono što ja trebam, ali i sva ostala uvjerenja koja dobijaš od državnih tijela, a nisi iz nekog razloga oslobođen, koliko ja znam iz iskustva, isto se plaćaju

----------


## Stijena

> Ja ću priložiti stare koje imam, valjda budu ok.


iako nigdje ne piše koliko smiju biti stare, moguće da ne vrijede jer vjerojatno na njima treba biti točna svrha u koju se izdaju - nemam pojma - niš ne piše

----------


## Stijena

> U Poreznoj upravi su mi rekli da se potvrde o prihodima ne vade u Aveniji Dubrovnik, nego u područnim ispostavama prema mjestu stanovanja.


ajde bar nešto
to bi trebalo biti puno manje čekanja ako ništa drugo

----------


## plashljivo_pile

gdje je područna ispostava za one koji žive na gornjoj kustošiji? uopće se nemrem snać na stranici.

----------


## čokolada

Gđa je "moju" podružnicu našla nakon ukucavanja OIB-a. Ima li tako nešto na stranicama Porezne?

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam napokon skupila hrabrost i stavila neki izracun... uglavnom, ludo i ludje...
Prvo, ne racunam supruga u prosjek - jer je prijavljen na drugoj adresi... - Plus za mene.
Drugo, i samo s mojom placom upadam u visoki razred jer sam prosle godine imala tu srecu da sam dobila otkaz i s njime otpremninu, pa mi je godisnji prosjek veliki... - Minus za mene
Naravno, nitko ne pita kako cu placati po tom prosjeku cijenu ako odem na komplikacije... a sto je sasvim moguce. Trebam li uopce reci da je naknada za komplikacije znacajno manja nego moja placa? U tom slucaju prebacujem dijete u poludnevni dok ne krene porodiljna i s njom puna naknada - Minus za mene
Ali zato cim se beba rodi prijavljujem jos jednog clana, prosjek mi pada i mogu opet dijete poslati u puni boravak - Plus za mene
Iduce godine i godinu nakon toga imam prosjek od pola place (jer sam pola godine na porodiljnom - znaci nula prihoda po poreznoj) i dijelim s tri (i dalje normalno ne racunam mm - kad nije na istoj adresi) - Plus za mene

Uglavnom, ovo je tako ludo i nesistematsko, kad cu imati smanjene prihode cu trebati placati najvise, kad cu imati normalna primanja cu placati manje, a kad cu imati najmanje prihode mozda uopce ni necu slati dijete u vrtic jer ne znam ni kako prezivjeti uz kredite i 2.600kn mjesecno... Sve u svemu, jos jedna briljantna zamisao briljantnih umova koji vladaju nasim zivotima u rodnom mi gradu...

Iskreno, glavni plan mi je da mm dobije posao u inozemstvu, ako nista drugo bar bi imala zadovoljstvo saznanja da vise ne pridonosimo ni kunom za place ovih na vlasti...

----------


## apricot

dajte *neka mi se netko javi za snimanje u ponedjeljak, za Hrvatsku uživo.*
ja idem uživo, u ime Rode, ali ne mogu ići i kako roditelj

----------


## koalica77

Imam nekoliko pitanja vezanih uz novi način plaćanja vrtića za ZG, odnosno načinu utvrđivanja prihodovnog cenzusa pa ako netko zna odogvore nek to podijeli sa svima nama...
U obavijesti stoji:"Pravo na olakšice u plaćanju redovitog programa utvrđuju predškolske ustanove na temelju dokumentacije koju dostavljaju roditelji uz zahtjev za upis djeteta odnosno u roku od *15 dana od nastanka promjene koja utječe na ostvarivanje prava na olakšice*."
Netko je prošle godine imao posao i određeni prihod ali je ove godine dobio otkaz. Da li se u tom slučaju u vrtić nosi i potvrda HZZ-a o nezaposlenosti s obzirom da je u ovoj godini došlo do promjene koja utječe na ostvarivanje prava na olakšice, odnosno do znatnog smanjenje prihoda?
I drugo pitanje: što to točno podrazumijeva "prosječni mjesečni prihod po članu zajedničkog kućanstva", koji sve prihodi ulaze u taj prosjek? Da li samo oni prihodi koji se oporezuju ili i naknade sa burze, porodiljne naknade, jednokratna pomoć za novorođenče itd...?

----------


## puntica

jeste vidjeli ovo?

http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...-izbori_310102




> Bandić: Ili poskupljenje vrtića ili izbori!
> Bandić je poručio da se zastupnici Skupštine moraju pomiriti s njegovim prijedlogom ili će biti novih izbora.                                
>           - Teret krize želimo ravnomjerno raspodijeliti. Tako da oni koji  imaju više plaćaju više, a oni koji imaju manje plaćaju manje. Napišite  to boga vam vašega - ponovio je danas po tko zna koji puta, svoju tezu  gradonačelnik Milan Bandić na konferenciji za medije kada je upitan hoće  li poštivati želje Skupštine da se odgodi novi način naplate vrtića.
>  Bandić je poručio da se zastupnici Skupštine moraju pomiriti s njegovim prijedlogom ili će biti novih izbora.
>  - Ja jesam izašao Socijaldemokratske partije ali socijaldemokracija  nije izašla iz mene. Ja i dalje živim socijaldemokraciju i ovaj proračun  koji smo napravili je najsocijaldemokratskiji proračun u Hrvatskoj.  Znate li zašto su oni (op.a. zastupnici u Skupštini) bili protiv? Zato  što sam to ja predložio. Oni su to usvojili pa neka se sad pomire sa  time - rekao je Milan Bandić
>  Na naše izravno pitanje na koje izbore misli kada ih spominje, one za  skupštinu, za gradonačelnika, ili oboje, Bandić je odgovorio: 
>  - Vi ste jako pametan čovjek.


 :Rolling Eyes: 


ja ne mogu vjerovati što si sve taj čovjek dopušta? kako se izažava?
mislim da bi mu trebalo pokloniti bonton, da neke stvari nauči. a možda ga i poslati kod Mamića na instrukcije  :Rolling Eyes: 

ovo što on govori, imalo bi smisla jedino kad bi OIB funkcionirao i kad bi se imao stvarni uvid u financijsko stanje svake obitelji (ni tad ne bi bilo savršeno ali bi bilo točnije nego po ovome što ovaj 'čovjek' predlaže).

ja ne znam za koga ću glasati na idućim izborima?! za koga? pa nitko nema ni najmanje namjere išta učiniti osim za samoga sebe. boli svih njih skupa džon za nas građane i građanke grada zagreba  :Evil or Very Mad: 

ako ova ludnica stvarno stupi na snagu (a nema razloga zašto ne bi, jer Skupština će naravno sve prihvatiti samo da mogu dalje sjediti u svojim foteljama - osim naravno, ako šef bandić ne odluči da će ipak nešto promijeniti) mislim da bismo se lijepo trebali svi udružiti i smisliti načine kako da ne plaćamo vrtić ili da nam cijena bude manja nego prije. ako budem morala iseliti muža, iselit ću ga. ako budem morala doseliti svekra i svekrvu, i to ću napravit. ako budem morala zamoliti poslodavca da me prijavi na minimalac a ostatak mi da na ruke - nitko sretniji od njega. a meni će sve biti besplatno.

naravno, dok mi dijete ne dođe u školu. onda ću se morati iskesiti za produženi boravak, za školu u prirodi, prijevoz do škole (koja je btw obvezna, ali eto, ako si ne možeš priuštiti da plaćaš mjesečni pokaz za dijete, onda valjda dijete ne moraš ni slati u školu, zar ne?)

da ne mislite da sam neka bogata ludača koja ne želi plačati 1400kn vrtić...nisam, meni bi po novom bilo 500kn. i nije stvar u kunama nego u principu. u tome što mi se okreće u želucu na s.nja koja se događaju u našem gradu koji je prijatelj djece.
gadi mi se i činjenica što će ovakav način naplate dovesti do toga da se u vrtić upisuju djeca roditelja koji će plaćati više cijene (jer, ruku na srce, nikom se ne isplati da se upisuju djeca roditelja kojima će vrtić biti besplatan), i gadi mi se to što će se prije ili poslije grupe dijeliti na sirotinju i bogatune, jer će netko, ako već plaća 1000-1400kn za vrtić zahtjevati i bolje uvjete od nekoga kome je on besplatan.

i zanimljivo mi je što se sve događa baš sada, prije upisa u vrtiće. tako da smo još jednu godinu u dugom nizu zakinuti za kriterije upisa. mi pojma nemamo po kojim se kriterijima djeca upisuju, kako se odlučuje tko će se upisati a tko ostati na vječnoj listi čekanja. nećemo to saznati ni ove godine, jer to nitko ne želi javno reći, jer je njima u interesu da kriteriji budu tajni, da mogu muljati koliko ih je volja.

e pa, dragi predstavnici nas zagrepčana, SRAM VAS BILO!!!!

----------


## ms. ivy

pa sad će bar kriteriji biti jasni, upisivat će se oni koji će više plaćati.

----------


## puntica

> pa sad će bar kriteriji biti jasni, upisivat će se oni koji će više plaćati.


a da, jasno
gradski vrtići će postati elitistički
a 'sirotinja' koja će kao ovom odlukom najviše profitirati će lijepo ostati kratkih rukava, usred zime. baš se pitam s kojom će oni lovom plaćati čuvanje svoje djece kad im ne upadnu u vrtiće? i tko će se za njih boriti?

vjerojatno će ostali i tada govoriti: *baš me briga za njih, meni je dobro!*  :Very Happy:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

mene sram kaj živim u gradu u kojem je taj klaun uspio dobiti izbore.

----------


## puntica

> mene sram kaj živim u gradu u kojem je taj klaun uspio dobiti izbore.


da
i ne samo on nego cijela skupština u kojoj većinom sjede mladi ljudi, gdje je navodno većina muškaraca, ali očito nitko od njih nema m.da išta reći. znaju samo klimati glavom i vikati *Da šefe, u pravu ste šefe, kako god vi kažete šefe*.

onda svako toliko malo promijene retoriku, kad ih se snima i prati, pa se onda vrate na staro i čvrsto se drže za svoje fotelje. i tako u krug.

blago nama

ali, kaže se da svaki narod ima vlast kakvu zaslužuje. i to je to, živa istina  :Sad:

----------


## Deaedi

Meni nije jasno zar se stvarno ne racuna prihod oba roditelja, ako je jedan, npr. otac prijavljen na nekoj drugoj adresi?

Pa vecina ljudi koje poznajem je svakako prijavljena, neki iz određenih razloga, a neki cisto jer nisu o tome razmisljali, pa su prijavljeni npr. jos kod roditelja.

Ili podstanari, pa cest je slucaj da ih gazde ne zele prijavljivati , te su svakako prijavljeni, kako se tko uspio snaci.

Inace, vidim da se spominje i neka ideja da se uzmu u obzir neopterecena primanja: nisam sigurna koliko je to dobra ideja, ima dapace hrpu nedostataka kao i sadasnji prijedlog: prvo, koje kredite uzimati u obzir: stambene, za aute, nenamjenske ( dok je netko trosio nenamjenski kredit za neki "luksuz", neki su ga uzeli za kupnju knjiga i opreme za skolarca, a neki i za adaptaciju stana jer npr. nisu mogli dobiti stambeni kredit....drugo, oni koji nemaju kredite biti ce "kaznjeni" sto se nisu vise zaduzivali, trece, opet se postavlja pitanje koji clan kucanstva ima koji kredit, jer ako je netko u zajednickom kucanstvu i ima kredit, opet ce se dakle moci prijaviti npr. strina sa velikom kreditom i malom placom da rusi prosjek...

Jednostavno, neka nas pametni gradonacelnik ukine prirez, ja se slazem da svi placaju ekonomsku cijenu svega, od vrtica do gradskog prijevoza, ovako ispada da neki placaju ekstremno vise od ekonomske cijene, a neki sve dobivaju besplatno.

----------


## Freja

puntica, svaka ti je na mjestu. Nema se što dodati.

----------


## Deaedi

Kaze mi MM da se ne bunim oko prijedloga za neopterecena primanja, ako se uzmu u obzir krediti, mi odmah imamo pravo na besplatan vrtic, padamo u najnizu kategoriju...ma katastrofa...

Slazem se punticom:




> i nije stvar u kunama nego u principu. u tome što mi se okreće u želucu na s.nja koja se događaju u našem gradu koji je prijatelj djece.


Svejedno je da li ce nam brojiti kune koje zaradjujemo ili one koje dajemo za kredite, jednostavno nemoguce je napraviti takav model da su kriteriji pravedni. Ovaj sadasnji, da svi placamo jednako je donekle najpravedniji.

Po meni, pravo na olaksicu imaju i oni koji imaju manje place, pa je u redu da im grad pomogne, ali i oni koji imaju vece place i placaju veci prirez, normalno da ocekuju da i njima grad da nesto zauzvrat za one novce koje mu mjesecno uplacuju. Moje dijete/djeca ce ici u vrtic zajedno max. 6-10g, a MM i ja cemo placati prirez 60g.

----------


## petarpan

Ja sam isto sjela i računala..Pa eto...Ako želim ostat čistog obraza i mirna spram same sebe, plaćati ću vrtić 700 kn...Što će rezultirati činjenicom da ću dijete ispisati iz cjelodnevnog engleskog programa, ostaviti mu sport, no svejedno ga preseliti u drugu "redovnu" grupu. I time ga žigosati kao junca. Ne znam hoće li mu itko iz gradske skupštine objasniti zašto više ne može ići sa svojim prijateljima. Ili jednostvano da zadužim vlastite roditelje, koji mi eto nesrećom uvećavaju prosjek, nek izvole participirat mjesečno za svog unuka...
Ako se pak poželim malo crveniti pred samom sobom i ponašati se prema vlasti onako nekako kako se i oni ponašaju prema nama, zanijekati ću postojanje tih mojih nesretnih roditelja i plaćati ću koliko i do sada..i imati sretnog mališana u svojoj engleskoj grupi ,sa svojim prijateljima.
Na sreću svog djeteta radije ću prokurvati svoj moral...

----------


## mg1975

> Inace, vidim da se spominje i neka ideja da se uzmu u obzir neopterecena primanja: nisam sigurna koliko je to dobra ideja, ima dapace hrpu nedostataka kao i sadasnji prijedlog: prvo, koje kredite uzimati u obzir: stambene, za aute, nenamjenske ( dok je netko trosio nenamjenski kredit za neki "luksuz", neki su ga uzeli za kupnju knjiga i opreme za skolarca, a neki i za adaptaciju stana jer npr. nisu mogli dobiti stambeni kredit....drugo, oni koji nemaju kredite biti ce "kaznjeni" sto se nisu vise zaduzivali, trece, opet se postavlja pitanje koji clan kucanstva ima koji kredit, jer ako je netko u zajednickom kucanstvu i ima kredit, opet ce se dakle moci prijaviti npr. strina sa velikom kreditom i malom placom da rusi prosjek...


U prosjek ulaze neopterecena primanja (dohodak na poreznoj potvrdi umanjen za iskazane poreze i prirez također iskazan na poreznoj potvrdi) tako da je svejedno da li imaš kredit ili ne gledat će se ista kategorija podataka za sve. 

Općenito se ne slažem sa ovakvim načinom, ali za sada je tako kako smo im dali da nam naprave...

Daleko od toga da i meni nebi pasalo da se uzimaju krediti u obzir (jer bi tada plaćali 130,00 kn).  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mg1975

Jedino što većini preostaje jest biti kreativan...što već ionako godinama radimo zahvaljujući vlasti u gradu i u državi...

----------


## mg1975

> a potvrde od porezne - pitajboga
> ako netko zna, informacija je dragocjena!


Porezna potvrda se izdaje bez plaćanja državne pristojbe (čitaj biljega), ali svakako morate napomenuti da vam treba za dj. vrtić. 

Eto bar nešto...

Možda da u MUP-u isto navedete da trebate potvrde za dj. vrtić pa prođete bez naknade.

Mi ćemo priložiti potvrdu o prebivalištu iz 2007..

----------


## jelena.O

> pa sad će bar kriteriji biti jasni, upisivat će se oni koji će više plaćati.


kaj za verić nije isto kolko ti plačaš, kad ostatak donira grad?

----------


## Mima

Ne plaćaš vrtiću, nego Gradu, Grad će više zaraditi od onoga tko plaća 1400 kuna nego od onoga tko plaća 200.

----------


## mg1975

> U prosjek ulaze neopterecena primanja


 Trebalo je biti:

_U prosjek ulaze primanja prije obustava_

----------


## Kate76

Meni jedna stvar nije jasna. Razumijem potrebu da se zaobiđe sustav u slučaju kad taj sustav u biti provodi samovolju jednog arlekina i lomi se na leđima ljudi koji samo žele živjeti od svog rada bez da im se bezobrazno i posve neopravdano zavlači ruka u džep. U ovom slučaju mi nije jasno kako se to prijavom na dvije adrese može išta zaobići, gledam papire i tamo jasno stoji da je potrebno dostaviti dokaz o samohranosti jednog od roditelja. A dokazi nisu dvije različite adrese. Mislim da je ideja da se to na taj način može izbjeći samo zamka u koju će se mnogi uloviti razmišljajući da će ako se zakon zaista provede izbjeći veće cijene. Jedini način da se zakon izbjegne je da se protiv njega borimo i sutra je prilika. Bojim se da se na tribini ne pojavi samo šačica ljudi, što nas je više šanse su veće. Ne spadam u organizatore tribine, ali to je moje viđenje stvari. Nije vrijeme za traženje rupa u zakonu, nego za rušenje istog.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Čitam sve, i zgražam se, ali mi nešto uopće nije jasno. Sori ako sam OT, i ako sam tupsa, ali ne kužim, kad su onda upisi u vrtiće za 2011./2012.? Još se ne zna? 

Mama sam 11-mjesečne bebe (koja će za mjesec dana u privatne jaslice do jeseni, jer nas sad nitko neće uzeti) i nadamo se vrtiću od 1.9. Ako trebam ZAHTJEV ZA OSTVARIVANJE PRAVA NA OLAKŠICU S TRAŽENOM DOKUMENTACIJOM DOSTAVITI DO 30. LIPNJA 2011. ZA DJECU KOJA ĆE BITI UPISANA s 1. rujna 2011. PREMA OBAVIJESTI O UPISU ZA PEDAGOŠKU GODINU 2011./2012. ...

... kad će odlučivati o listama? Prije, poslije...? Dakle, ako će upisi biti npr. 1.5., oni do 30.6. ne moraju dobiti podatke o prihodima i zapravo na osnovu toga uopće neće donositi odluku o upisu?!? Ili? 

A k tome više u tekstu stoji nešto sasvim drugo: _Pravo na olakšice u plaćanju redovitog programa utvrđuju predškolske ustanove na temelju dokumentacije koju dostavljaju roditelji uz zahtjev za upis djeteta odnosno u roku od 15 dana od nastanka promjene koja utječe na ostvarivanje prava na olakšice._ 

Molim vas, neka me netko prosvijetli.

----------


## daddycool

> Nije vrijeme za traženje rupa u zakonu, nego za rušenje istog.


 :Klap:

----------


## petarpan

> Meni jedna stvar nije jasna. Razumijem potrebu da se zaobiđe sustav u slučaju kad taj sustav u biti provodi samovolju jednog arlekina i lomi se na leđima ljudi koji samo žele živjeti od svog rada bez da im se bezobrazno i posve neopravdano zavlači ruka u džep. U ovom slučaju mi nije jasno kako se to prijavom na dvije adrese može išta zaobići, gledam papire i tamo jasno stoji da je potrebno dostaviti dokaz o samohranosti jednog od roditelja. A dokazi nisu dvije različite adrese. Mislim da je ideja da se to na taj način može izbjeći samo zamka u koju će se mnogi uloviti razmišljajući da će ako se zakon zaista provede izbjeći veće cijene. Jedini način da se zakon izbjegne je da se protiv njega borimo i sutra je prilika. Bojim se da se na tribini ne pojavi samo šačica ljudi, što nas je više šanse su veće. Ne spadam u organizatore tribine, ali to je moje viđenje stvari. Nije vrijeme za traženje rupa u zakonu, nego za rušenje istog.


Slažem se s tobom Kate, a rukama i nogama ti potpisujem zadnju rečenicu. Međutim, kontra dokaza o samohranosti imaš definiciju zajedničkog kućanstva, pa ti vidi i budi pametan...To je, ako mene pitaš, namjerno tako šljamasto napravljeno da se stvori crna rupa koja će gutati još više i više...Mutno je. I mutno je s razlogom.

----------


## Deaedi

S obzirom da je 20.4. Skupština na kojoj bi se trebalo nešto poduzeti oko ove nebulozne Odluke (obećao g. Šprem), da li Roda ima u planu organizirati kakv prosvjed ispred, za vrijeme trajanja Skupštine?

----------


## ivarica

koliko bi se vas pridruzilo?

----------


## Deaedi

Pa ja bi dosla sigurno, sa 2 djece...

Nitko drugi? Ako nas malo dodje, bolje i ne organizirati, da ne ispadnemo sacica bogatih nezadovoljnika...

----------


## Teica

I mi bismo došli  :Smile:

----------


## petarpan

To je za vrijeme radnog vremena, ne? MIslim da nas se bi okupilo puno...(a i odali bi krivu sliku, if you know what I mean)

----------


## Freja

Ako je za vikend, dolazimo. U srijedu nema šanse. 
I da, točno, čak i da se uspijemo izvući s posla, dalo bi jako krivu sliku.

----------


## krojachica

http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=30520

ajde, barem su iskreno napisali da je to rješena stvar
namogu više stvarno slušati bajke o rebalansu proračuna kojeg neće biti

----------


## larmama

http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...-vrtica_310679
netko se igrao s copy paste s boravka na vrtiće

----------


## Stijena

> http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...-vrtica_310679
> netko se igrao s copy paste s boravka na vrtiće


 kata-strofa!

----------


## daddycool

> kata-strofa!


misliš baba Kata?  :Smile:

----------


## kloolk

http://www.jutarnji.hr/cijene-vrtica...ljenju/939804/

----------


## Stijena

> misliš baba Kata?


 više baba Bandić :D

----------


## saska7

samo jedna informacija vezana uz potvrde o prebivalistu - nisam procitala sve skupa...trenutno slusam skupstinu i uopce ne kuzim da li ce se ista mijenjati jer je Banditic otisao sa skupstine i nece razgovarati...
naime, odmah sam zvala gradski ured da pitam sto i kako jer u samom vrticu nisu znali. receno mi je iz gradskog ureda da POTVRDE O PREBIVALISTU* nisu potrebne nove* osim u slucaju da su podaci drugaciji nego pri upisu u vrticu. tako da ja ne mislim nositi nikakve nove potvrde jer bih u slucaju predavanja za oboje djece morala dizati ravno 5kom potvrda - 2 po djetetu u vrticu (jer ne mogu ispisati starije dijete preko ljeta prije skole iz vrtica) i 1 za skolu za produzeni boravak - sto mi znaci 1 radni dan cekanja u redu i 200kn da bih skupila dokumentaciju...

----------


## Svimbalo

Jednoglasno su ga odbili, odnosno jednoglasno usvojili prijedlog Kluba gradskih zastupnika.
Pa ćemo sad vidjeti što će Banditić dalje...

----------


## Stijena

http://www.24sata.hr/politika/uzivo-...-vrtica-217925

.....da, aaaaaaaali roditeljima se i dalje savjetuje da prikupljaju dokumentaciju!?!?!? kako-zašto-zbog čega-i-gdje-mi-to-stvarno-živimo
u tom slučaju ovo da pale stara uvjerenja bi bilo prekokrasno jer u petrinjskoj navodno kažu da od danas do 30-og rade 24 sata dnevno ne bi uspjeli izdati uvjerenja o prebivalištima svim roditeljima kojima trebaju, što će pak isto reći da se u tom slučaju ne bi čekalo onak 2 sata ko inače, nego recimo bar duplo
iako na starim uvjerenjima koje ja imam pod svrha piše čisto nešto dvadesetpeto
kakva je situacija u poreznoj, provjeravat ću valjda tek tamo 29-og :/

----------


## saska7

u poreznoj ovisi o tome jel predana prijava poreza i da li je obradjena tj barem unesena - moja je bila i dobila sam potvrdu za 15min...tad jos nije bilo ekipe 65+ koja je cekala iste te potvrde za ZET

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ošlo krivo  :Embarassed:

----------


## sanika

naravno, rade i dalje od nas budale

trebalo bi inzistirati na produženju roka za prikupljanje dokumenata do 30.6. jer do tada bi se ova trakavica trebala završiti, rasplesti

mene Petrinjska neće vidjeti, predala budem stara prebivališta, jedno čak prastaro s drugom adresom za prvo dijete koje više nejde u vrtić, i neka se usude prigovoriti

to je tako nisko i bezobrazno prema građanima Grada Zagreba da ih sve treba biti sram

i ne kužim, zašto se spominje da su prihvatili HDZ-ov amandman da bi sec sve ovo izbjeglo??? pa i taj amandman se zalaže za max 400 kn cijene??
pa Bandoleros bi i na to poludio, kaj ne?

----------


## lore

jedno pitanje curke..mi smo se prosle godine prvi put prijavljivali za gradski vrtic (sa 2 godine) i odbili su nas. Sad cemo se prijavljivati opet, da li bi nama u tom slucaju bio rok 30.4. ili kraj 5. mj? odnosno nemam pojma kad trebam nositi dokumente

----------


## Stijena

zna li se nešto je li produžen (ili tek bude) rok za predaju dokumentacije ili su to još uvijek samo nagađanja 
jučer na jednim vijestima čujem da već je produžen do 30.06., na drugima da se tek predlaže da ga produže za bar mjesec dana ?!

----------


## Teica

*Stijena,* vidi odgovore na temi Nove cijene vrtića  :Smile:  !

----------


## Stijena

http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...presicu_310766

----------


## alanovamama

Mene zanima zna li netko da li u zajedničko kućanstvo ulaze supružnici s različitim prebivalištima, naime da li se prijavljuju kao zajedničko kućanstvo i njihov dohodak ide u prosjek ili se prijavljuje samo roditelj s istom adresom kao i djeca, a dokaz da drugi roditelj ne živi s njima je kopija osobne, iako u stvari svi žive skupa? To mi je totalno zbunjujuće. Ima li netko službenu informaciju?

----------


## ms. ivy

službena informacija je "prijavljuješ po svojoj savjesti, pod krivičnom i materijalnom odgovornošću".

----------


## pinocchio

*RTL* traži roditelje koji bi za njihove *današnje vijesti* ukratko ispričali o tome koliko ih ova cijela priča s vrtićima i prikupljanjem dokumentacije "veseli"
molim javite mi se na pp.

----------


## ana.m

Pa kaj sad? Kaj te papire treba ili ne treba nositi, mislim, s obzirom na to da se ništa ne mijenja...Ili se ipak mijenja! Više ništ ne znam!

----------


## puntica

> Pa kaj sad? Kaj te papire treba ili ne treba nositi, mislim, s obzirom na to da se ništa ne mijenja...Ili se ipak mijenja! Više ništ ne znam!


čeka se još odluka fuchsa i dalićke

onda će se znati trebaju li ili ne trebaju papiri

a kud ti se žuri? ako bude ipak trebalo predat papire rok je do 30.6., imaš sasvim dovoljno vremena  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Neću biti u Zagrebu većinu 6. mjeseca.

----------


## puntica

jeste vidjeli novi tekst na rodinom portalu? Aleksandar Veliki? Ne, Davorin Mlaki!

----------


## Freja

Saga se nastavlja u modificiranom obliku, ali na istim osnovama, čini se:




> OTKRIVAMO: Bandić predlaže nove cijene vrtića  
> Pitanje vrtića otvoreno je danas na kolegiju gradonačelnika. Prijedlog  je da se vrtići plaćaju od 0 do 800 kuna po dohodovnom cenzus  
> 
> Autor: Sanjin Španović  
> 
> U sklopu novog nacrta proračuna, koji će se ovog mjeseca naći pred  zastupnicima Gradske skupštine na prvom čitanju, gradonačelnik Milan  Bandić ponovno ugrađuje cijenu vrtića po dohodovnom cenzusu. 
> 
> Tako je Bandić ponovno odlučio aktualizirati cijene vrtića uoči  donošenja novog proračuna, nakon što je prije godinu dana prihvatio  prijedlog Skupštine da cijene vrtića budu iste za sve građane, odnosno  200 i 400 kuna. 
> Lani je tim potezom, uoči drugog čitanja proračuna i njegovog  izglasavanja, uspio izbjeći odbijanje proračuna i raspisivanje  izvarednih izbora u Zagrebu. 
> ...

----------


## jurisnik

ma krasno

----------


## puntica

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/pono...ebackih-vrtica

----------


## Angie75

Bravo, Rode! Odlično priopćenje.

----------


## ekoi

Slažem se sa priopćenjem udruge u svemu osim u jednome - ne mislite na obitelji skromnih primanja koji se ne bave nikakvim malverzacijama a kojima bi ovaj model donio značajno financijsko olakšanje. Vjerovali il ne, ali ima i takvih, i to puno, ali malo na ovom forumu. I oni su žrtve svega ovoga, ali i dalje to skupo plaćaju, a nikog nije briga za tu skupinu obitelji i njihovu djecu, naročito.

----------


## Freja

> Slažem se sa priopćenjem udruge u svemu osim u jednome - ne mislite na obitelji skromnih primanja koji se ne bave nikakvim malverzacijama a kojima bi ovaj model donio značajno financijsko olakšanje. Vjerovali il ne, ali ima i takvih, i to puno, ali malo na ovom forumu. I oni su žrtve svega ovoga, ali i dalje to skupo plaćaju, a nikog nije briga za tu skupinu obitelji i njihovu djecu, naročito.


Istina. No njih se lako može uvrstiti među povlaštene. Kao što je na primjer riješeno s đačkim i studentskim prijevozom - besplatan je za sve iz obitelji s primanjima od ispod 2000 kn po osobi. No nije na Rodi da radi proračun. Ovim je samo izneseno opće stajalište Udruge koja ne odstupa od toga da je model loš i nepravedan. Samo to.

----------


## kolimoli

> Istina. No njih se lako može uvrstiti među povlaštene. Kao što je na primjer riješeno s đačkim i studentskim prijevozom - besplatan je za sve iz obitelji s primanjima od ispod 2000 kn po osobi. No nije na Rodi da radi proračun. Ovim je samo izneseno opće stajalište Udruge koja ne odstupa od toga da je model loš i nepravedan. Samo to.


x

----------


## ekoi

Dobro, onda se nadam da se možemo lako složiti da obiteljima koji imaju 2600 -3000 kn plaću nije isto dati 400 kn koliko plaćaju sada i 150 kn koliko bi platili prema ovom prijedlogu, što bi im uvelike olakšao život. Odbijanjem provedbe ovog plana isto im se onemogućuje i plaćaju skuplje, a za to niko ne pita, nit ga je briga. Na to sam mislila u prvom postu. 
Povlašteni će ionako i dalje imati besplatan vrtić.

----------


## Deaedi

Ali oni daju za prirez 240 kn godišnje, a oni sa plaćom od 8000 daju 3600 kn godišnje. Po meni bi bilo logičnije da oni koji plaćaju veći prirez da imaju jeftiniji vrtić. Ali, u duhu socijalne politike, je onda ajmo reći, prihvatljivo da plaćaju jednako, iako su već dali puno više.

----------


## ekoi

Mislim da bi se svatko tko radi na minimalcu ili 3000, 3500 kn rado mjenjao s onim tko ima 8000 kn plaću bez obzira na plaćanje velikog prireza. I nemojte spominjati nisko obrazovane ljude, jer  mnogi sa fakultetom rade za takve plaće, ili trenutno za 1600 kn po mrsićevom modelu.
A duh socijalne politike znači, ako već je tako, da bi svako trebao plaćati prema svojim stvarnim mogućnostima a ne jednako.

----------


## puntica

> A duh socijalne politike znači, ako već je tako, da bi svako trebao plaćati prema svojim stvarnim mogućnostima a ne jednako.


kako bi to odredila? prema visini plaće?
TO bi bile stvarne mogućnosti?

oba roditelja na minimalcu (ali žive u stanu/kući koju su naslijedili) imaju jednaka primanja ko oba roditelja na prosječnoj plaći s kreditom za stan/podstanarstvom (jer nisu sretnici ko ovi prvi koji su imali gdje živjeti)

u praksi imaju isto love, ali bi ovi drugi vrtić platili duplo više, jer je netko tamo zaključio da više i imaju?!

zar nije to skroz nepravedno?

----------


## spajalica

ekoi, svi se zalazu da na snazi ostane tzv. socijalna solidarnost.
ona je u nasem drustvu na puno mjesta. ako taknes vrtice di ces stati? 
po meni je i dalje ok jednaka cijena za sve. dohodovni nikako, na imovinski bi prije pristala.

----------


## ekoi

kužim, ako oba roditelja rade na minimalcu onda automatski žive u kući/stanu kojeg su naslijedili...

ako bi već nešto trebalo mjenjati, tako da bude svima pravedno i fer, onda bi trebalo mjenjati puno više od toga što sa vrtćima. gdje je tu kraj, a di početak, nemam pojma. 
nije isto plaćati 400 i 150 kn. morala bi imati puno veću plaću od sadašnje da mi par sto kuna ne predstavlja veliki problem.

----------


## puntica

> kužim, ako oba roditelja rade na minimalcu onda automatski žive u kući/stanu kojeg su naslijedili...


ne, očito ne kužiš

ja sam samo rekla da plaća nije mjerilo toga koliko tko ima

ako dvoje ljudi na minimalcu plaća podstanarstvo/kredit za stan ili ako ne plaća jer živi sa starcima, onda NEMAJU iste financijske mogućnosti.
ja ne kužim šta tu nije jasno?!?!

----------


## daddycool

ne treba nam još jedna ovakva tema
ako dođe do aktivizma otključati ću

----------

